# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Paradigmenwechsel bei der Hormontherapie  II

## Reinardo

Hallo Andi09 und HorstK

Zu Euren Anmerkungen, dass ich mit einer lokalen Therapie (Prostatektomie od. Bestrahlung) besser gefahren ware als mit der DHB nach dem Protokoll von Bob Leibowitz.

Die chirurgische Kastration gilt als das wirksamste Verfahren des Androgenentzugs. Was mit der chirurgischen Kastration unter optimalen Voraussetzungen moeglich ist, hat Stephen B. Strum in seinem Primer (S.130) wie folgt beschrieben: "Eines Abends sprachen mich waehrend der Visite im Krankenhaus die Angehoerigen eines Patienten an und baten um eine Notfallberatung. Der Patient hatte sehr starke Knochenschmerzen als Folge vieler Metastasen. Ihm drohte auch ein Nierenversagen wegen Verschluss der Harnabflusswege. Seine Krankenakte zeigte, dass er nicht vorbehandelt war. Ich schlug der Familie eine sofortige Orchietektomie vor, welche dann auch noch am selben Abend durchgefuehrt wurde. Innerhalb von 24 Stunden nach der Orchietektomie war der Patient nahezu schmerzfrei, benoetigte keine weiteren Schmerzmittel. Innerhalb von 7 Tagen arbeiteten die Nieren wieder gut und seine Blutwerte hatten sich normalisiert. Nach einem Jahr zeigte sich im Knochenszintigramm kein Befund und sein PSA war 1 Jahr spaeter auf Wert 0. Der Patient starb im Alter von 92 Jahren an einem Schlaganfall ohne jeden Nachweis von Prostatakrebs."

Stephen B. Strum schreibt und klaert auf im allgemeinen recht neutral, ohne sich persoenlich auf bestimmte Behandlungswege festzulegen. In einigen Faellen schreibt er jedoch richtungweisend. So favorisiert er z. B. ganz klar bei der Chemotherapie das 3woechentliche, leichter vertraegliche Behandlungsschema. Und auch das obige Fallbeispiel interpretiere ich als einen Hinweis auf das kurative Potential des Androgenentzugs. 

Die Voraussetzungen fuer den kurativen Erfolg - trotz bereits vorhandener Metastasen - waren im Fallbeispiel eine niedrige oder noch mittlere Malignitaet, etwa wie sie derzeit fuer kontrolliertes Abwarten definiert werden und eine noch homogene hochdifferenzierte Zellstruktur des Krebses, welche die Cytopathologen als peridiploid bezeichnen. Die im PSA-Wert sich ausdrueckende Groesse des Tumors und seine Ausbreitung sind hierfuer kein Kriterium. 

Man sagt, dass gut die Haelfte aller neu entdeckten Prostatakrebse zunaechst keiner Behandlung beduerfen. Das Krebs ist dann jedoch noch da, und fuer viele Menschen ist der Gedanke des Abwartens mit den hierbei vorgesehenen regelmaessigen unangenehmen Kontrollen unertraeglich und sie wuenschen eine Therapie. Sagen wir einmal auch ganz offen, dass Maenner in den Jahren um die 50 mit ihrer partnerschaftlichen Situation oft nicht zufrieden sind und ueber einen Neuanfang nachdenken. Eine Prostatektomie oder Bestrahlung mit ihren Spaetfolgen fuer die Potenz wuerde alle diese Absichten durchkreuzen und die Traeume kaputt machen.

Es war das grosse Verdienst von Bob Leibowitz, dass er mit seiner Dreifachen Hormonblockade (DHB) eine Therapie entwickelt hat, die kurative Erfolge mittels einer zeitlich befristeten Hormontherapie moeglich  macht. Wenn die genannten Voraussetzungen vorliegen, wuerde ich selbst wieder und wuerde auch jedem anderen empfehlen, nach diesem Protokoll eine Therapie zu beginnen. Wenn am Ende der Therapie ein stabiles PSA-Plateau sich nicht einstellt, ist immer noch Gelegenheit, fuer eine lokale, radikale Therapie sich zu entscheiden oder weiter abzuwarten. 
Auch mir hat Bob Leibowitz ermoeglicht, dass ich meine Lebensplanung nicht aendern musste. Trotz  Verschlechterung der Malignitaet und einiger krebsbedingter inzwischen ueberwundener Miktionsbeschwerden geht es mir gut. Ausser gesund mich zu ernaehren und Bewegung mache ich keine Therapie.

Es trifft zu, dass die Dreifache Hormonblockade in den Jahren 2003/2004 in Deutschland grossen Anklang fand, danach jedoch, auch hier im Forum, kritisiert wurde. Die Kritiker hatten jedoch in der DHB eine Art Wundertherapie gesehen, welche auch bei unguenstigeren Voraussetzungen kurativ wirken koenne. Erst die Forschungsergebnisse der Cytopathologen haben fuer die Wirkungsweise der Hormontherapie im allgemeinen und fuer die DHB im besonderen eine unangreifbare wissenschaftliche Fundierung geschaffen. Es war eine echte Pionierleistung von Bob Leibowitz, dass er, ohne die pathologische Begruendung zu kennen/oder ohne  hierauf sich zu beziehen, allein aus der Beobachtung von Krankheitsverlaeufen seine Erkenntnisse gewonnen, seine Thesen hergeleitet und eine Therapie entwickelt hat, die in der Uro/Onkologie seinesgleichen noch sucht

In fortgeschrittenen Stadium, etwa ab Gleason 3+4 oder 4+3,   ist die Hormontherapie, gleich welcher Ausgestaltung,  dann allerdings als Monotherapie wegen ihrer selektiven Wirkungsweise eine zwar allgemein noch praktizierte, aber in Wirklichkeit keine gute Option. Auf die Forschungsergebnisse von Tribukait, Boecking ist vielfach im Forum hingewiesen worden. Auch die grossen Praktiker, unsere Lehrer, pflichten dem bei. So schreibt Walsh auf Seite 458 seines Guides: "Over time, because it is so tough on the rest of the body, prolonged hormonal therapy may do more harm than good."  Unter direktem Bezug auf die gemischt entdifferenzierte Zellpopulation bei fortgeschrittenem Krebs  schreibt auch Stephen B. Strum in seinem Primer (S. 145): "If men diagnosed with PC have a mixed population of ADPC + AIPC at diagnosis, or anytime  in the course of their desease, we can t expect a very selective therapy like conventional ADT to be effective across the board. .  Despite this obvious flaw in treatment  strategy, conventional ADT has been used in many thousands of such patients .."

Erst im Endstadium der Erkrankung, bei akuten Schmerzen,  ist nach Walsh die Hormontherapie als Palliativtherapie angezeigt. 


Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## HorstK

> -Ausser gesund mich zu ernaehren und Bewegung mache ich keine Therapie.
> -Erst im Endstadium der Erkrankung, bei akuten Schmerzen, ist nach Walsh die Hormontherapie als Palliativtherapie angezeigt.


Reinardo, in Deinem Profil ist u.a. folgendes zu lesen:

16.05.2010 
Nach Urteil des span. Urologen sind meine Probleme durch Krebswachstum bedingt

Wöchentl. 1. Fosamax (Bisphosphomat) _Anmerkung: Ist das keine Therapie?_

Amanita phalloides ( Grüner Knollenblätterpilz) _Anmerkung: Das erinnert mich stark an den tapferen Kämpfer "HansiB" (Konrad)_

Auch wenn der Thread jetzt auseinander gerissen wurde - hier nochmal meine Einlassung dazu:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...2502#post52502

Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin eine angenehme Zeit unter der Sonne Spaniens, auch wegen der damit verbundenen Aufnahme von Vitamin D

Alles Gute,
Horst

----------


## gunterman

Stellungnahme nur deshalb:




> ... u*nd wuerde auch jedem anderen empfehlen, nach diesem Protokoll eine Therapie zu beginnen.*


ansonsten sind die Argumente zu diesem Thema schon allzu oft ausgetauscht worden.

An die eigene Therapie zu glauben und sie als die beste einzuordnen bleibt jedem unbenommen und es ist auch interessant im Forum die Begründungen dafür zu lesen und die Entwicklung zu verfolgen. Eine zu große kognitive Dissonanz zwischen eigener Therapie und ihrem Erfolg wäre wahrscheinlich auch nicht gut für das Wohlbefinden, das bei allen Krebserkrankungen wichtig zu schein scheint.
Eine Therapie deren Verlauf aber offensichtlich nicht optimal ist und die gegen die derzeitigen medizinischen Standards verstößt, Neulingen hier im Forum zu empfehlen ist eine andere Sache.

In den 90er Jahren gab es in den USA einen Hype bei der Anwendung der ADT. Dieser war zu mindest teilweise bedingt durch eine monetäre Fehlsteuerung bei den Arzthonoraren, da mit der ADT gutes Geld zu verdienen war. Bei manchen Urologenpraxen leiteten sich bis zu 40 % des Gesamteinkommens aus der Verschreibung und Applikation der ADT ab. Eine Änderung der Gebührenordnung hat inzwischen zu erheblichen Verschiebungen geführt. Siehe hierzu:

http://www.medpagetoday.com/Hematolo...teCancer/23149
*Hit to the Wallet corrects ADT Use for Prostate Cancer

Inappropriate use decreased by almost 30% from 2003 to 2005.
*
*Inappropriate use*  --  No reasonable expectation of benefit (*Stage T1-2, Gleason 2 to 6, no surgery or radiation therapy)*Appropriate  use  --  Necessary on the basis of evidence of efficacy and limited  alternatives (T3-4 treated with radiation therapy)Discretionary  --  Uncertain benefit or reasonable alternatives available (T1-2, Gleason 7 to 10).
Interessanterweise hat sich bei "Appropriate use", also dort wo die Anwendung der ADT gerechtfertigt und notwendig ist, keine Reduktion ergeben. Die Anwendung der *ADT bei T1-2, Gleason 2-6 als primäre* *Monotherapie* ohne Operation oder Bestrahlung ist bis heute in den USA weiter auf dem Rückzug, da ja auch *alle relevanten wissenschaftlichen Studien dagegen sprechen*! (Habe schon an anderer Stelle Links dazu angegeben und erspare mir das jetzt)

Natürlich sind die ADTs im Bereich "inappropriate use" nicht alle nach dem Lebowitz Protokoll ausgeführt worden kann man argumentieren. Aber wenn man auf den PSA-Verlauf von Reinardo blickt, so läßt sich kein Vorteil gegenüber der Standardtherapie, zweifache Hormonblockade, beim PSA-Verlauf erkennen. Der Standard-HB wird eine durchschnittliche Haltbarkeitsdauer (Zeitraum bis zum PSA Wiederanstieg) von 2 bis 3 Jahren zugeschrieben. Länger hat das Leibowitz Protokoll anscheind auch nicht gewirkt und das bei sehr günstigsten Ausgangswerten, insbesondere was die Gleasonwerte anbetrifft.

Wie durch HorstK ausgeführt wäre ein potenziell kurativer Versuch (Operation oder Bestrahlung) der bessere Weg gewesen und hätte dem heutigen Stand der einschlägigen medizinischen Studien entsprochen.

Zum Argument der besseren Lebensqualität auf dem Pfad des Leibowitz Protokolls:

Es ist natürlich Spekulation, aber einiges spricht dafür, dass bei dem Ausgangswert von Gleason 5a (2+3) ein Weg mit Active Surveillance oder Watchful Waiting zu einem ähnlichen oder sogar besseren Ergebnis im Hinblick auf die Lebensqualität bis heute geführt hätte:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2791191/
The Role of Primary Androgen Deprivation Therapy in localized Prostate Cancer

Nach dieser Studie hatten* Patienten mit niedrigen Gleason-Ausgangswerten durch die Anwendung der ADT als primärer Monotherapie ein schlechteres Ergebnis im Hinblick auf das Gesamtüberleben (Beobachtungszeitraum maximal 10 Jahre) als Männer die den Weg der aktiven Beobachtung gewählt hatten*. Als Ursachen werden unter anderem die negativen Nebenwirkungen der ADT gesehen, die das Gesamtüberleben ungünstig beeinflussen.

"Androgen-Deprivation Therapy may fuel Prostate Cancer"
(Veröffentlichung leider nicht verlinkbar da man bei Medscape angemeldet sein muß, aber mit dem Titel unter Google auffindbar)

Hier wird sogar die *Vermutung* aufgestellt, dass die *ADT* den Prostatkrebs nährt und vor allem seine *Metastasierung begünstigt.*

Also sollte man die ADT nicht in Fällen einsetzen in denen sie unnötig ist, wie bei einem "Haustierkrebs".

Natürlich sind all diese Veröffentlichungen ohne Berücksichtigung der Cytopathologie. Aber wenn ich die Zeichen der Entwicklung der Krebsforschung richtig  deute, dann wird in Zukunft eher die Genotypisierung eine Rolle spielen bei der Frage, wem eine Therapie, wie z.B. ADT, nützt und wem eher weniger.

----------


## gunterman

Nachtrag:
Zwei Links zur Publikation mit der Vermutung dass ADT die Metastasierung bei Prostatakrebs fördert:
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...1001081614.htm
http://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/co...7/19/9199.long

----------


## Anonymous3

Gunterman,
na ja, das die Johns Hopkins Leute nichts von früher ADT halten ist bekannt, was soll man da erwarten. In der Studie von Wong hast Du uns zur Kenntnis gebracht, dass frühe ADT das Gesamtüberleben negativ beeinflusst. Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht das durchzulesen. Schon alleine der Studienzeitraum (1991-1999) klingt verdächtig. ADT wurde in Form von "orchiectomy" oder chem. Kastration (unbekannter Art) durchgeführt. Zu dieser Zeit war Intermittierung Teufelszeug! Mit der Folge, dass die Patienten langfristig einem Herz- Kreislaufversagen erlagen. Das wurde von den Urologen auch noch als Erfolg verkauft, so nach dem Motto: _"...trotz der Schwere der Erkrankung konnten wir ihn 6 Jahre bei guter LQ halten, und er verstarb dann am Herzinfarkt..."_. Um hier mal wieder Dr. Myers ins Spiel zu bringen: dieses Vorgehen war suboptimal! Spannend wäre nun mal die Frage, wie die Studie ausgesehen hätte, wenn intermittierdende ADT eingesetzt worden wäre! 

Ich will damit nicht einer unnötigen ADT das Wort reden! Zu viele Patienten verlangen, in falschverstandem Aktionismus, eine Therapie, die dann mehr schadet wie nützt. Ob das RPE, RT oder auch ADT ist!

Noch eine Bemerkung zur _"...Vermutung dass ADT die Metastasierung bei Prostatakrebs fördert..."_. Wiedermal sind die Johns Hopkins Leute aktiv und wettern gegen die ADT, wer hätte das gedacht! Hier mal ein anderer Gedanke: "Does Prostate-Specific Antigen Contribute to Bone Metastases?" (unterstützt PSA die Bildung von Knochenmetastasen?). "keep-your-PSA-low - at-any-time" hätte dann seine Berechtigung, und die ADT käme mal wieder ins Spiel.

Es bleibt schwierig... Andi

----------


## gunterman

Andi,

Du scheinst Insiderwissen über John Hopkins zu besitzen. Kannst du da mehr verraten? Habe wirklich ein echtes Interesse daran mein Hintergrundwissen in dieser Richtung auszuweiten.

Hört sich ja an, wie wenn du eine Verschwörung der John Hopkins Leute gegen die ADT vermutest. Ich habe es bisher immer so gesehen, dass sich nur eine Medizinische Fakultät/Klinik mit dem erstklassigen Rang von John Hopkins es sich leisten kann die frühe ADT wirklich neutral und damit eben auch kritisch zu beurteilen. Hinter der ADT stehen ja bekanntermaßen nicht unerhebliche Einkünfte der Pharmaindustrie. Bei einer zweitklassige medizinische Fakultät in den USA wird sich der Dean überlegen ob der die Kollegen mit so kritischen Veröffentlichungen, zumal wenn sie noch vorläufigen Charakter haben, nicht zurückpfeift um wichtige Fördermittel der Pharmaindustrie nicht zu verlieren.
John Hopkins im Klinikbereich seit 20 Jahren die Nummer eins in den USA; Medizinische Faklultät mit exzellentem Publikationsausweis in hochrangig gerankten Journals, zwei Nobelpreisträger,..., also wirklich überragendes wissenschaftliches Renommee auf das jede medizinische Fakultät in Deutschland stolz wäre. Also daran kann es nicht liegen, dass du Veröffentlichungen von John Hopkins Leuten zur ADT als unbeachtlich einstufst. Also vermutest du anscheinend doch eine Art Verschwörung gegen die ADT? Aber warum?
Die von dir als nicht beachtenswert eingestufte Publikation zur Metastasierung ist in Zusammenarbeit von John Hopkins Forschern mit deutschen Wissenschaftlern entstanden und durch die Deutsche Krebshilfe gefördert worden. Wie sind diese in die Verschwörungstheorie gegen die frühe ADT zu integrieren?

----------


## Felix*

> na ja, das die Johns Hopkins Leute nichts von früher ADT halten ist bekannt, was soll man da erwarten.


Eine frühe ADT, was ist das?

----------


## HWLPORTA

Liebe Mitstreiter,

Mit Interesse verfolge ich das Thema Hormontherapie bzw. ADT. Mich interessiert, wie lange Zeit es im Normalfall dauert, bis bei einem 78jährigem mit leicht steigendem PSA-Wert (6.4 ng/ml) und GS =3+4 = 7a/IIb Metastasen entstehen. Nachfolgender Bericht wurde bereits vor Jahren in das Forum gestellt, brachte aber damals keine Antworten.

Zitat:
< In einem Interview der Zeitschrift "Urologik" vom Januar 2004 mit Prof. N. Schmeller, Vorstand der Landesklinik für Urologie in Salzburg, > wurden zum Thema der Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit von Metastasen einige interessante Äußerungen publiziert. Der Artikel behandelte das Thema "Prostatakarzinom: PSA-Anstieg nach kurativer Therapie"

Zwar wird vorwiegend über den PSA-Anstieg nach RPE und Strahlentherapie gesprochen, ob diese Aussagen auch auf Mikro- und Minimetastasen eines noch weitgehend lokalen PCa übertragen werden können, ist mir nicht klar.

In dem Interview heist es u.a:
"Bei einem PSA-Anstieg nach RPE erfolgt eine Differenzierung in zwei Gruppen. Auf der einen Seite stehen die Patienten, die zwar einen PSA-Anstieg erleiden, der aber nur langsam fortschreitet. Speziell bei älteren Patienten hat der erhöhte PSA-Wert keine Konsequenzen, außer daß der Patient beunruhigt ist. Hier muß man dem Patienten sagen, daß der PSA-Wert verfolgt, aber nicht behandelt werden muß, solange sich keine Metastasen bilden oder das Karzinom fortschreitet.

Auf der anderen Seite stehen die Patienten mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit zur Metastasenbildung nach einem PSA-Anstieg. Hier ist es sinnvoll, eher früher als später zu behandeln.

Durchschnittlich dauert es ca. 8 Jahre, bis nach einem RPE-Anstieg Metastasen entstehen. Das Durchschnittsalter für einen derartigen PSA-Anstieg beträgt 73 Jahre - nach acht Jahren wäre der Patient dann bereits 81 Jahre.

Es kommt auch darauf an, wie schnell der PSA-Wert steigt und ob der PSA-Anstieg innerhalb der ersten zwei Jahre nach der Operation erfolgt. Generell ist ein später und langsamer PSA-Anstieg günstiger, da generell die Metastasierung parallel zur Höhe des PSA erfolgt.

So steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Knochenmetastasen ab einem Wert von PSA 40 ng/ml. Je nach PSA-Verdopplungszeit kann man sich ausrechnen, wann dieser Wert erreicht sein wird.

..... Demgegenüber steht der tendenziell ältere Patient, bei dem der PSA-Wert spät ansteigt (nach > 2 Jahren) und eine lange Verdopplungszeit (> 1 Jahr) sowie ein eher günstiger Gleason-Score von GS=4 bis maximal GS=7 vorliegen. Dieser Patient ist eher ein Fall für Watchful Waiting. Denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit beträgt 82%, daß er innerhalb von 7 Jahren keine Metastasen entwickelt. Somit erleben die meisten Patienten die Entwicklung von Metastasen nicht mehr..... ".

Es ergibt sich für mich die Frage, ob diese (für PSA-Veränderungen nach RPE oder Strahlentherapie) gültigen Aussagen auch auf die Entwicklung eines lokalen oder fortgeschrittenen PCa auch dann übertragen werden können, wenn diese PSA-Entwicklung weitgehend konstant verläuft und über einige Jahre praktisch keine PSA-Verdopplungszeiten erkennen läßt" >.

Auch ist mir nicht klar, ab wann die Zeit bis zur Metastasenbildung gerechnet werden muß, vom Kapseldurchbruch, von der RPE oder von der Strahlentherapie an ?

Danke für Rückäußerungen und freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## Anonymous3

Gunterman,
na da habe ich wohl einen empfindlichen Nerv getroffen?!

So wie Du Deine Beiträge durch etwas Polemik würzt, habe ich meinen Beitrag durch eine provozierende Ansicht über Johns-Hopkins hier eingebracht. Das ist doch hier keine wissenschaftliche Arbeit, da dürfen auch Meinungen und Emotionen geäussert werden. Ich habe auch keinerlei Studien von Johns-Hopkins als "unbedeutend" eingestuft, wo hast Du denn das her? Ebenso zweifel ich den Ruf weder von Johns-Hopkins, MD-Anderson oder sonstiger Grössen in irgendeiner Weise an. 

Die von Dir vorgestellte Studie von WONG habe ich dahingehend kritisiert, dass das heute anders aussehen würde. Vielleicht schaffst Du es ja noch diesen Faden mal aufzunehmen und Deine Meinung dazu und zur CHIGRWIN Studie kundzutun? 

Andi

----------


## hartmuth

Da gibt es ja wieder viel Diskussionsstoff. Danke für die Initialbeiträge.
Die von guntermann angeführte Auswertung von SEER-Daten von 65- bis 80-jährigen Patienten, nach denen bei Niedrigrisiko-Karzinomen das Überleben nach Anwendung einer PADT (primäre Hormontherapie) schlechter sei als bei aktiver Beobachtung, hat viel Beachtung gefunden. Vor allem sahen sich jene bestätigt, die schon immer gegen eine primäre ADT bei Niedrigrisiko-Patienten argumentierten und sie als Empfehlung rundweg ablehnten. Wir hatten die retrospektive Wong-Studie schon an anderer Stelle im Forum thematisiert gehabt und die Kritik bleibt dieselbe. 
Einen Punkt hatte Andi schon erwähnt, nämlich den dauerhaften Androgenentzug durch chirurgische oder chemische Kastration, der die Wahrscheinlichkeit ernsthafter Herzrisiken mit Todesfolge im Gegensatz zur intermittierenden Therapie selbstverständlich erhöht. Man darf es ohnehin getrost als unsinnig bezeichnen, 75- bis 80-Jährige Low-risk-Patienten mit ADT zu behandeln. Als zweiter Kritikpunkt wäre anzuführen, dass die ADT als Monotherapie, also ohne Antiandrogen und auch nicht als ADT3 durchgeführt wurde. Es gibt genug Studien, die eine Überlegenheit einer ADT2 gegenüber einer Monotherapie belegen, auch wenn es Studien gibt, die diese Überlegenheit nicht nachweisen konnten.
Schließlich  und dies muß der Hauptkritikpunkt an der Studie sein  *suggeriert die Studie einen Vergleich, der so gar nicht stattgefunden hat*. Sowohl bei aktiver Beobachtung wie auch bei der PADT genügte es, in den ersten 6 Monaten nach Diagnose diese Therapien vorgenommen zu haben. Wer sich nach 6 Monaten aktiver Beobachtung für eine invasive Folgetherapie oder auch eine ADT entschied oder entscheiden mußte, blieb statistisch dennoch in der WW-Vergleichs-Kohorte(!). Es ändert nichts an der Fragwürdigkeit, wenn dasselbe auch für die PADT-Patienten gilt. Ich halte diese Studie schlicht für untauglich und jenseits aller Ansprüche an wissenschaftliche Methodologie angesiedelt. Einfach schlecht, nicht besser als Note 4-5. Es mag jeder selbst beurteilen, was er von solchen Studien zu halten hat. 

Leider sind die diagnostischen Möglichkeiten derzeit noch zu begrenzt, um für den individuellen Patienten eindeutig festlegen zu können, ob er von abwartendem Beobachten profitiert, ob von einer PADT oder ob er vielleicht doch besser sich für eine RT oder RP  entscheiden sollte.
Dieses, was Guntermann schreibt scheint mir jedoch eindeutig neben den Tatsachen zu liegen:



> Der Standard-HB wird eine durchschnittliche Haltbarkeitsdauer (Zeitraum bis zum PSA Wiederanstieg) von 2 bis 3 Jahren zugeschrieben. Länger hat das Leibowitz Protokoll anscheind auch nicht gewirkt und das bei sehr günstigsten Ausgangswerten, insbesondere was die Gleasonwerte anbetrifft.


Die Standard-HB geht von einer Dauermedikation aus und wird als PADT empfohlen bei fortgeschrittenem und metastasiertem Karzinom. Allein hier stimmen die 2-3 Jahre Haltbarkeitsdauer. Diese Zahlen in die Diskussion um eine PADT bei lokalisiertem oder lokal fortgeschrittenem Karzinom einzubringen verwundert mich doch sehr. Hier sind die Zahlen ganz andere. Ich hatte an anderer Stelle Studien angeführt, die ein progressionsfreies 10-jähriges Überleben von ca. 85% dokumentierten. Leibowitz erreicht mit einer nur 13-monatigen DHB Ergebnisse, die mehr als beachtenswert sind. Natürlich steigt der PSA nach Therapieende wieder an. 
Man sollte dies ganz nüchtern sehen, wie Reinardo richtig schreibt: Wenn die Voraussetzungen gegeben sind, kann man erwiesenermaßen 10 Jahre und mehr mit dem Leibowitzprotokoll ohne invasive Nachfolgetherapie auskommen, wenn nicht, dann nicht. Dies weiss man vorher nicht und HorstK hat dies wie andere auch zu seinem Leidwesen erfahren müssen. Aber Sachverhalte zu leugnen und generell die Möglichkeit der Effektivität abzusprechen sollte man nicht tun. 
In meiner persönlichen PADT-Statistik mit Daten von 42 Forumsmitgliedern haben bei einem medianen follow-up von 8 Jahren nur ca. 25% eine invasive Folgetherapie gewählt bzw. wählen müssen. 11 der 17 Patienten zwischen 8 und 12 Jahren seit Diagnose kamen ohne RT oder RP aus. 

Es gibt keine qualifizierten Studien zur PADT bei lokalisiertem oder lokal fortgeschrittenem PK. Es gibt nur einzelne, retrospektive Statistiken und die lassen keineswegs die Aussage zu, die Anwendung einer PADT in diesem Stadium sei von vornherein unsinnig und nicht empfehlenswert. Solange der Androgen-Rezeptor-Mechanismus nicht individuell entschlüsselbar ist, sollte man sich hüten, generelle Ablehnungen oder Empfehlungen zur PADT auszusprechen. Die Leitlinienempfehlungen kann man da getrost vergessen, denn diese sind nicht gerade bekannt dafür, Empfehlungen auf Grundlage individueller biochemischer Veranlagungen zu geben.

Zu den von guntermann angeführten Studien, wonach eine ADT auch die Metastasenbildung forcieren kann, fehlt mir der Hintergrund für eine kritische Würdigung. Nur so viel: Wenn das zuträfe, wäre die Standard-HB, wie sie heute nach den Leitlinien empfohlen wird, das Falscheste, was man machen kann. Ein wenig erinnert mich das Nestin an das Angiostatin und die damit vermuteten Zusammenhänge: Vom Haupttumor zur Eigenkontrolle selbst produziert, hält es auch die Metastasen in Schach. Wird der Haupttumor entfernt, hat die Metastasenentwicklung freie Bahn. Hierfür gibt es wenigstens einzelne Beispiele, die dies klinisch bestätigen könnte. 
Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## gunterman

Ich wollte mich in diesen Thread eigentlich nicht mehr einbringen und bitte daher auch zu entschuldigen, dass ich auf Antworten zu meinem ersten Beitrag nicht direkt eingehe. Jeder soll und wird hier selbstverständlich seine gewählte Therapieform verteidigen.
(Ganz am Rande: Die Entwicklung von Forumsmitgliedern nach ADT habe ich mir natürlich auch angesehen. Wenn man nicht ausschließlich auf RP oder RT abstellt und die zweite und dritte Therapie in Form von ADT oder anderer Therapie hinzunimmt dann kommt man schon ins Grübeln was den Erfolg einer Hormontherapie als Monotherapie bei niedirgen Gleasonscores betrifft. Wenn man einen 8 oder 10 Jahreslebensplanungshorizont hat, dann ist natürlich alles in Ordnung.)

Bei der Erregung über die von Reinardo vorgeschlagene Hormontherapie als Monotherapie für Patienten mit niedrigsten Gleasonscores und damit evtl. klinisch insignifkantem Tumor (ich denke jeder Urologe und Onkologe wird bei der Beratung von Patienten da als Korrektiv wirken und es ist nicht meine Aufgabe dies hier weiter zu tun), habe ich in meinem ersten Posting in diesem Thread vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich das eigentliche Hauptanliegen von Reinardo, wenn ich es denn so richtig interpretiere, das Hinausschieben der ADT durch den Einsatz einer Chemotherapie oder ähnlicher Therapieformen, als beachtenswert und diskussionswürdig empfinde.

Wie bereits in den Threads Aspirin und Statine angedeutet, gibt es zunehmend Veröffentlichungen die gewisse Erfolge mit einer Kombination aus NSAIDs, vor allem Acetylsalycilsäure (Aspirin, ASS100) oder/und Celecoxib (Celebrex) in Kombination mit einem Statin (hier insbesondere Atorvastatin/Sortis, Rosuvastatin/Crestor) als Begleittherapie zu anderen Therapieformen (überwiegend RP oder RT) sehen. Die Evidenz ist noch gering, da es sich meistens nur um Patientenfallstudien handelt. Ich will deshalb auch gar keine Links einstellen um das Standardvorgehen hier im Forum, kritisieren der Publikation (ich nehme mich hiervon ausdrücklich nicht aus) zu vermeiden. Wenn die Evidenz auch noch gering ist, so ist das vermehrte Auftreten von voneinander unabhängigen Publikationen doch beachtenswert. Interessanterweise sind ASS100, Celebrex und Sortis auch Komponenten des antiangionetischen Cocktails von Cligensa, mit dem er doch einen gewissen Erfolg zu haben scheint.

Wenn an der Choe Kohortenanalyse was dran ist, dann würde diese Begleittherapie zumindest vergleichbare Ergebnisse erzielen wie eine ADT als Begleittherapie zu RToder OP bei erheblich günstigerem Risikoprofil. Auch zur Kombination NSAID + Statin gibt es ähnliche Vermutungen; ich betone ausdrücklich nur Vermutungen. Vorteile werden bei den Nebenwirkungen, aber auch beim Hinausschieben der Androgenunabhängigkeit des Prostatakrebses und dem Eintritt der Metastasierung gesehen. Die wissenschaftlichen Erklärungen für den Eintritt der Androgenunabhängigkeit und der Metastasierung sind nach wie vor allerdings unzureichend.

Vor allem bleibt bisher unklar, bei welchen Patienten solche "Mini-Chemo"-Begleittherapien anschlagen und bei welchen nicht. Der Erfolg scheint nicht unbedingt von der Ausgangslage vor Ersttherapie abhängig zu sein. Bei Choe haben ja gerade Hochrisikopatienten (allerdings nur solange noch keine Metastasierung eingetreten ist) den größten Vorteil. Vielleicht ist hier ja auch wieder der Genotyp entscheidend, wie heute häufig bei divergierenden Ergebnissen vermutet wird oder sind es die neu gemischten Karten nach Ersttherapie?

Das John Hopkins *Laborexperiment zur Wirkung von Nestin bei der Metastasierung hat keine Bestätigung in vivo.* Es ist deshalb eben nicht mehr als nur eine Vermutung oder ein Verdacht, auch das habe ich in meinem ersten Beitrag ausdrücklich betont. Wenn allerdings was dran wäre, dann wären die Konsequenzen für die ADT wirklich erheblich und würden für das Hinausschieben der ADT, wie im Thread eröffnenden Beitrag von Reinardo erwähnt, sprechen. Der Überbringer der Nachricht ist hier im Forum meistens auch der Täter und wird dafür nachhaltig kritisiert. Trotzdem die Vermutung des Laborexperiments in stark vereinfachter Form zur Kenntnis: Die Zündschnur für die Metastasierung beginnt danach bei Absetzen der ADT zu glimmen. Über den Zeitraum bis zum Auftreten und der Erkennung durch bildgebende Verfahren kann man allerdings nur spekulieren ( 6 Jahre oder doch mehr?, oder wiederum individuell?).
In Studien (randomisiert) zur RT mit begleitender Hormontherapie (vom Bestrahlungstherapeuten im Forum vorgestellt) schneidet meistens eine lange dauerhafte Hormontherapie, 5 Jahre besser als 3 Jahre und dies wiederum besser als 1,5 Jahre, günstiger ab. Die Nestin Vermutung böte eine einfache Erklärung hierfür. Bei den 5 Jahren beginnt das Glimmen der Zündschnur später und die Metastasierung damit auch und wird im Zeitfenster der Studien, maximal 10 Jahre, nicht sichtbar. Eine ganz gewiss zu einfache Erklärung und ich hoffe, dass sie keine Bestätigung erlangt.

Ich hatte diese Ausführungen bei meinem ersten Beitrag vergessen und wollte jetzt mit dem Nachtrag wieder mehr das Augenmerk auf das eigentliche Anliegen des von Reinardo eröffneten Threads, das Hinausschieben der ADT durch andere Therapiemaßnahmen, wenn ich es denn richtig interpretiere, legen.

----------


## Anonymous3

Gunterman,
schade, dass Du Dich hier nicht mehr beteiligen willst, und auch schade, dass Du nicht auf unsere Antworten eingehst. 

Hier dann mal ein anderer, wie ich meine, interessanter Aspekt:
*At 8 years after diagnosis, patients with T1-2N0Mo prostate cancer had a roughly 10 percent relative increase in survival compared with the normal male population. 
*
_8 Jahre nach der Diagnose Prostatakrebs hatten die Patienten mit T1-2N0Mo einen etwa 10 prozentigen relativen Anstieg der Überlebensrate im Vergleich zur normalen männlichen Bevölkerung._

Klotz et al. vermuten den sozialen Hintergrund als Ursache. Bedeutet wohl, dass gesundheitsbewusste Männer eher zur PSA gesteuerten Früherkennung gehen und dadurch Anfangsstadien häufiger sind. Dies ist natürlich durchaus ein Erklärungsversuch. Ich will mal eine eigene Hypothese beisteuern: Wer die Diagnose Krebs erfährt, wird sich bewusster verhalten und gesünder ernähren. Ernährung, im weitesten Sinne auch eine Art "Chemotherapie" und deshalb hier wieder passend, verlangsamt die Progression. Das ist natürlich auch nichts Neues. 

Ich will meine Idee aber noch etwas weiterspinnen: Jemand, der eine kurative Therapie durchläuft und sich vom Thema Krebs mental verabschieden kann, wird wohl auch wieder in alte Verhaltensmuster zurückfinden. Jemand, der "watchful waiting" (WW) oder "active surveillance" (AS) macht, dem wird das zeitlebens wichtig bleiben. Somit entsteht hier möglicherweise auch ein *BIAS*, der WW oder AS vorteilhafter erscheinen lässt.

Kommentare?

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo gunterman,
danke dafür, dass du dich nochmal aufraffen konntest und in diesem thread nochmals Diskussionthesen formuliert hast.
Ich denke, du siehst es richtig, wie es auch Reinardos Anliegen war, dass einem Hinauszögern einer ADT, insbesondere nach einem bereits vollzogenen ersten ADT-Zyklus, viel Augenmerk geschenkt werden sollte. Wer keine oder keine lange ADT erhält der kann auch nicht resistent gegen diese Therapie werden. Deshalb auch die Bedeutung von Begleittherapien vor allem bei jenen, die versuchen eine invasive Therapie zu vermeiden. Dabei muß aus meiner Sicht jeder individuell seinen Weg finden, gestützt auf Veröffentlichungen, wie sie auch hier im Forum erfreulicherweise immer wieder dokumentiert werden. Du hast es bereits erwähnt. Es ist dies jeweils ein individueller Versuch, ein try and error, beim einen scheint es zu wirken, beim anderen nicht, sondern vielleicht etwas anderes, das er noch gar nicht kennt. Vieles liegt hier noch im Dunkel.
Ich bin erstaunt über die japanische Szene. Dort wird scheinbar unbekümmert ADT angewandt, und zwar als kontinuierliche. Die Vorstellung, allein schon 10 Jahre lang Testosteronentzug aushalten zu müssen, ist auch für mich befremdend. Das Konzept einer intermittierenden ADT wird von den dortigen Onkologie-Spezialisten eher mit Argwohn beurteilt. Kurzzeitige oder intermittierende PADT dürfen für eine Therapie des lokalen oder lokal fortgeschrittenen PK nicht empfohlen werden weil die Krebszellen, die für eine lange Zeit durch eine passende PADT kontrolliert oder möglicherweise geheilt werden könnten, durch die unvollständige Androgenablation sich zu Zellen von höheren malignem Potential entwickeln könnten, schreibt z.B. Mikio Namiki (in: Primary combined androgen blockade in lokalized disease and ist mechanism, 2008). Er empfieht RP oder RT, wenn der PSA-Nadir von < 0,2 ng/ml nicht innerhalb von 6 Monaten erreicht ist. Viel weiter als einen 10-Jahres-follow-up weisen die überaus positiven japanischen Statistiken auch nicht aus, und das ist auch aus meiner Sicht zu wenig. Vom Ansatz her besteht eine Parallelität zu Positionen in der DHB-Diskussion: versuchen, und erst wenns nicht klappt, dann invasiv. Ich würde bei low-risk-Tumoren wenigstens noch Active Surveillance vorschalten. Der Ansatz verdient auf jeden Fall Beachtung und hat eine m.E. ziemlich stichhaltige Rationale.
Damit wären wir bei der berühmten Wong-Vergleichsstudie WW versus HB. Hand aufs Herz, gunterman. Diese Art von Beweisführung kann es doch wahrlich nicht sein! Mir scheint, Studien gelten manchmal im Forum als sakrosankt, als unangreifbar objektiv. Ich habe eigentlich eine Antwort erwartet, ob die Kritik richtig ist. Nur so kommt man doch weiter, indem geklärt wird ob Ergebnisse einer Studie im Hinblick auf die weitere Diskussion als hieb- und stichfest angesehen werden können oder nicht. Andi hat nochmal eine Studie vorgelegt, die natürlich erstaunen muß. Die Erklärung scheint plausibel, aber es ist doch beachtenswert, wie wirksam Active surveillance sein kann. Schade, dass sich nur wenige getrauen. Vor den wenigen Hut ab.
Ich bin kein glühender Verfechter der ADT, kann man gar nicht sein. Ein Androgenentzug ist ein ziemlich tiefer Eingriff in den männlichen Hormonhaushalt mit einer Palette von Nebenwirkungen, die nicht jeder in Kauf nehmen will und oft auch nicht kann. Schon deshalb, je weniger umso besser oder gar nicht. Ob jedoch durch Intermittierung, d.h. weniger Androgenentzug die Entwicklung zur Resistenz hinausgezögert werden kann, wie manche meinen, oder doch nur das persönliche Wohlbefinden verbessert, das ist noch keineswegs geklärt.
Bei den vielen derzeitigen molekularbiologischen Untersuchungen werden immer wieder Zusammenhänge und Stoffe aufgedeckt, die den Tumor oder eine Therapie beeinflussen können. Es gibt wirklich nahezu unübersichtlich viele, und das ist gut so. Mir scheint das biologische Tumorgeschehen ohnehin beeinflußt von fördernden und gegenläufigen Tendenzen, die sich keineswegs ausschließen, sondern sich überlagern können, so dass die einen Tendenzen scheinbar wirkungslos und die anderen allein dominant erscheinen, und dies bei jedem Individuum mit unterschiedlicher Balance. Insofern half meine etwas flapsig formulierte Bemerkung zum Nestin nicht weiter. Die Hypothese, in der besseren Effektivität einer 5-Jahres-ADT gegenüber einer 2-jährigen eine Bestätigung des Wirkens von Nestin zu vermuten, ist sicherlich weiterzuverfolgen. Es würde dies auch die oben erwähnte japanische Position tangieren bzw. bestätigen.
Alles Gute, bleib bei der Stange, Hartmut

----------


## KlausS

Hallo und guten Abend, 
ich verfolge nun einige Zeit die Diskussion in diesem Thread, obwohl mein Wissen nicht ausreicht alles zu verstehen. Was für mich -habe vor 8 Wochen am 09.09.10 mit einer ADT3 für 12 Mon. begonnen- daraus entsteht, ist Zweifel ob dieser Weg denn nun richtig ist. Ich habe mich eingehend informiert welche Optionen mir bleiben etwas gegen meinen mittlerweile metastasierenden PK zu tun.(s.h. Profil) Nachdem ich mich gegen lokale Therapien (LK OP) entschieden habe, riet ein bekannter Urologe mir dringend zur ADT3. Jetzt verfolge ich diese Diskussion und stelle mir die Frage, war das falsch?

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Klaus,
ganz kurz: Nein, deine Entscheidung bzw. die des Urologen war nicht falsch. Natürlich, wenn ein dicker LK eindeutig tumorös ist und erreichbar ist, kann man durchaus seine Entfernung oder Bestrahlung erwägen. 
Alles Gute, Hartmut

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Gunterman und Hartmuth. Danke fuer Eure Beitraege, die ich noch einmal in Ruhe studieren werde, wenn ich wieder an meinem eigenen Computer sitze. 

Mit Gunterman Aussage: "Ich hatte diese Ausführungen bei meinem ersten Beitrag vergessen und  wollte jetzt mit dem Nachtrag wieder mehr das Augenmerk auf das  eigentliche Anliegen des von Reinardo eröffneten Threads, das  Hinausschieben der ADT durch andere Therapiemaßnahmen, wenn ich es denn  richtig interpretiere, legen."  hast Du mich richtig interpretiert. 
Wie die derzeitige Diskussion ueber Abiraterone wieder zeigt, ist der Zustand des kastrationsresistenten Krebses schwer zu therapieren. Lebenszeitgewinne von durchschnittlich wenigen Monaten  werden schon als sensationeller Erfolg gewertet. Und dann? Ich bin jedoch der Meinung, dass die Uro-/Onkologie mit dem auf vielen Kongressen diskutierten kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebs eine Krankheit kosten- und behandlungsaufwaendig zu therapieren versucht, die sie selbst gemacht hat. Forschungs- und Therapiebemuehungen sollten vielmehr sich darauf konzentrieren,  zur Kastrationsresistenz es gar nicht kommen zu lassen. Hierzu sind drei Punkte zu bedenken:
1) Ein Paradigmenwechsel bei der Hormontherapie. Die Warnungen der Cytopathologen muessen endlich ernst genommen werden. Auch Walsh und Strum sprechen sich, ohne auf biologische Details einzugehen, gegen Hormontherapie bei fortgeschrittenem metastatischem Prostatakrebs aus. Sie schadet mehr als sie nutzt, verkuerzt nach Tribukait/Boecking sogar  infolge der Zellenselektion das Leben.
2) Die Erkenntnisse fortschrittlicher auf Prostatakrebs spezialisierter Privataerzte wie Leibowitz oder Dr. FE zu antiangiogenen Mitteln, z.B. Revlimid und Thalidomid muessen uebernommen werden. Es gibt auch eine Reihe naturheilkundlicher Moeglichkeiten, das Krebswachstum zu stoppen oder zu verlangsamen, z. B. den Verzicht auf rotes Fleisch oder gewisse Diaeten wie die Gearson-Diaet.
3) Der Kampf gegen von vornherein hormonresistenter Zellen, welche manchmal gar kein PSA abgeben, muss fruehzeitiger beginnen, z.B. durch eine fruehzzeitige Chemotherapie.

Im Unterforum Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs hat ein Arbeitskreis eine Maengelliste erstellt und Forderungen an die Uro/Onkologie formuliert: Muenchener Erklaerung. Wir, die wir keinen ebenso agressiven Krebs haben oder vom Privileg profitieren, besser versichert zu sein und von guten, nicht an "Richtlinien" gebundenen oder von Kassenzwaengen gehinderten Privataerzten  behandelt zu werden, sollten uns mehr solidarisch mit den Schwerstbetroffenen fuehlen.  Nicht jeder, der an Prostatakrebs gestorben ist, musste sterben. Da koennte auf manchem Grabstein stehen: "J·accuse!"

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Auch Walsh und Strum sprechen sich, ohne auf biologische Details einzugehen, gegen Hormontherapie bei fortgeschrittenem metastatischem Prostatakrebs aus.


Reinardo,

da ich viel von Strum halte, wäre ich Dir dankbar, wenn Du mir sagen könntest, wo Strum obige Aussage macht; kann sie in seinem Buch nicht finden.

Bin an diesem Thread sehr interessiert, da ich demnächst wohl nach 2 Jahren Pause nach erster ADT3 wieder was unternehmen muss. Überlege z.Zt., ob ich erst einmal eine (intermittierende) SAB (150mg Casodex plus Avodart) versuchen sollte, da ich mein Testo als sehr wohltuend empfinde.

Klaus

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Klaus,
vermutlich spricht Reinardo die Passagen in Strums deutscher Ausgabe Seite 144ff an. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, diskutiert er in diesem Abschnitt eine Studie über die Wirksamkeit einer intermittierenden ADT2 oder ADT3 in Abgrenzung zu bisherigen Anwendungen und Erfahrungen einer kontinuierlichen ADT bei fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs mit Metastasen.
In diesem Zusammenhang dann die Aussage:



> Tatsächlich hatte die Mehrzahl der Patienten, die in der Vergangenheit mit einer konventionellen ADT behandelt wurden, fortgeschrittenen PK mit Matstasen in den Knochen und/oder den Lymphknoten. Sie repräsentieren eine Gruppe, die am allerwenigsten für diese Behandlung geeignet ist, da gerade diese Patienten die höchste Wahrscheinlichkeit aufweisen, dass ein überwiegender Teil ihrer Tumorzellenpopulation aus AUPK besteht.
> Trotz dieser offensichtliochen Schwäche der Behandlungsstrategie wurde die konventionelle ADT bei tausenden solcher Patienten angewendet. Auf den Ergebnissen solcher Studien basierende Schlußfolgerungen sind daher fehlerhaft, da dieser kritische Punkt zu wenig Beachtung fand.


Meines Erachtens ist es eine falsche Interpretation von Reinardo, wenn er aus diesen Zeilen den Schluß zieht, Strum wäre gegen die Anwendung einer ADT bei fortgeschrittenem, metastasierendem PK. Strum weist hier auf den richtigen Umstand hin, dass eine ADT bei noch "homogener Zellpopulation", also in einem früheren Stadium, wirksamere Ergebnisse hervorbringt als bei Patientengruppen mit "gemischten Zellpopulationen", bei denen "keine umfassende Wirkung" zu erwarten ist und die dafür eigentlich gar nicht geeignet sind. 
Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## Conobar

Was, so tut sich hier die Frage auf, wäre dann aber die geeignete Therapie bei metastasiertem Prostatakarzinom? Operation ? Den Primärtumor entfernen, um den Metastasen die Gelegenheit zum schnellen Wachstum zu geben? Bestrahlung ? Wenn ich mir so die Leidensgeschichten einiger betroffener Kollegen anschaue halte ich den von mir gewählten Weg der intermittierenden Hormonblockade plus Ernährungsumstellung und NEM für den für mich einzig richtigen Weg. Schließlich halte ich meine zwei Untermieter schon sechs Jahre bei guter Lebensqualität  in Schach...wer weiß wie es mir heute gehen würde, hätte ich den Weg einer radikalen Therapie gewählt...von der psychischen Belastung mal abgesehen.
Für welche Therapie man sich auch entscheidet...wir brauchen alle eine grosse Portion Glück.
Zu unterschiedlich sind meine mittlerweile 6jährigen Erfahrungen über die Krankheitsverläufe von Betroffenen...
Vom  "Platinstandard" bei der PCA-Therapie sind wir leider immer noch meilenweit entfernt.

Grüsse und alles Gute

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hartmuth:-

Du hast richtig die deutschsprachige Fassung des von mir gemeinten Textes zitiert, schreibst dann, ich haette hieraus die falsche Schlussfolgerung gezogen, aber erklaerst nicht, inwiefern. Wir stimmen doch auch darin ueberein, ". . . dass eine ADT bei noch homogener Zellpopulation, also in einem frueheren Stadium, wirksamere Ergebnisse hervorbringt als bei Patientengruppen mit gemischter Zellpopulation, bei denen keine umfassende Wirkung zu erwarten ist und die dafuer eigentlich gar nicht geeignet sind." 

Dass eine ADT bei fortgeschrittenem, metastatischem Prostatakrebs grundsaetzlich immer falsch sei, habe ich nicht gemeint, obgleich man dass aus meinem Beitrag herauslesen kann. Sie ist falsch, so wie sie z.Zt. - leitliniengerecht - angewendet wird, d.h. als Monotherapie solange, bis der Krankheitsverlauf umschlaegt in eine hormonresistente Situation. Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt X hat man mit ADT zwar das Krebsvolumen insgesamt und damit den PSA-Wert reduziert und klein gehalten, die allerdings einzig lebensbedrohliche, auf ADT nicht ansprechende Komponente des Krebses aber gar nicht behandelt, welche waehrend der Zeit unter ADT ungehindert weiter waechst, sogar, folgt man der Lehre Tribukait/Boecking, durch den Wegfall der auf Hormone ansprechenden Krebszellen im Gewebe  einen Wachstumsvorteil erhaelt. Wenn Du Dir die im Unterforum PK besprochenen Faelle von Nicoles Vater und Judiths (?) Vater (Rat suchende Tochter) anschaust, wirst Du bestaetigt finden, dass deren Krankheitsverlaeufe diese These bestaetigen koennten.
Walsh schreibt in seinem Guide hierzu sinngemaess, dass im Stadium fortgeschrittener Erkrankung die ADT nur Sinn macht, wenn man sie bei Miktionsbeschwerden oder einsetzenden Schmerzen palliativ einsetzt. Auch Leibowitz hat beobachtet, dass die DHB in fortgeschrittenem Stadium zu kurz greift und kombiniert immer mit fruehzeitiger leichter Chemotherapie. Auch der Urologe fs hat bei seiner Auseinandersetzung mit einem Fachkollegen hier im Forum ueberzeugend darlegen koennen, dass ein kombinierter Therapieansatz in dieser Krankheitssituation bessere Ueberlebenschancen verspricht als eine ADT-Monotherapie. Den Beitrag will ich gerne heraussuchen. 

Die Beobachtung und Analyse von Krankheitsverlaeufen und die Thesen so hervorragender Aerzte und Forscher sollten daher zu einem Paradigmenwechsel in der Behandlung bei bereits fortgeschrittenem metastatischem Krebs fuehren, und zwar vorrangig hin zur Vermeidung von Hormonresistenz durch Aenderung von Ernaehrung und Verhaltensweisen sowie bekannter antiangiogener Mittel und eine viel frueher einsetzende Behandlung evtl. vorhandener hormonresistenter Krebsanteile, hier insbes. durch eine auf den Diagnosezeitpunkt vorverlegte leichte Chemotherapie, wie sie ja auch bei Brustkrebs schon Standard ist.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Felix*

> .....hier insbes. durch eine auf den Diagnosezeitpunkt vorverlegte leichte  Chemotherapie, wie sie ja auch bei Brustkrebs schon Standard ist.


Hallo Reinardo, gilt diese Therapieempfehlung auch für Sie selbst oder nur für andere?

----------


## ruggero1

Hallo Reinardo, du schreibst: "In fortgeschrittenen Stadium, etwa ab Gleason 3+4 oder 4+3,   ist die  Hormontherapie, gleich welcher Ausgestaltung,  dann allerdings als  Monotherapie wegen ihrer selektiven Wirkungsweise eine zwar allgemein  noch praktizierte, aber in Wirklichkeit keine gute Option. Auf die  Forschungsergebnisse von Tribukait, Boecking ist vielfach im Forum  hingewiesen worden." Tribukait und Böcking heben doch aber eigentlich gar nicht auf den GS ab, sondern auf die Ergebnisse der DNA-Zytometrie und betonen, dass eine Hormontherapie nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen (z.B. diploide Zellkerne) nützlich ist. Wenn du jetzt meinst, dass bei einem GS von 3+4 oder 4+3 solche Zellkerne nicht oder nur noch begrenzt vorhanden sind, so habe ich da meine Zweifel - bei einem GS von 3+3 (Erstmeinung) bzw. 4+3 (Zweitmeinung) habe ich (oder hatte - meine nächste DNA-Zytometrie steht in drei Monaten wieder an) fast ausschließlich diploide Zellkerne. Ich betrachte mich aber nicht als medizinisches Wunderkind, also würde ich deine Aussage oben dahingehend verändern wollen, dass die Entscheidung für oder gegen Hormontherapie unter Berücksichtigung einer DNA-Zytometrie  gefällt werden sollte. Ruggero

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Ruggero:-

In Deinem Profil finde ich unter dem Datum 14.6.2007 einen PSA von 104 eingetragen. Fehlt da ein Dezimalkomma oder ist das tatsächlich so gemessen worden?

Ich will versuchen, Deine Frage zu beantworten, so wie ich das nach Studium der von Dir erwähnten Autoren sehe.
Die Klassifikation nach der DNA-Analyse (diploid, peritetraploid usw.) ist in Konkurrenz zum Gleason Score die verlässlichere Methode der Einschätzung der Malignität, weil sie die besseren Prognosen liefert (siehe Tribukaits Überlebensstatistiken) und weil die Ergebnisse reproduzierbar sind. In Deinem und meinem Fall hat die Prognose ja auch gestimmt, denn es geht Dir und mir im 7. bzw. 9. Jahr nach der Diagnose doch noch recht gut und die gefürchtete Metastasierung ist nicht in Sicht.

In etwa korreliert die DNA-Messung mit dem Gleason Score insofern, als bei hohen Gleason-Werten  auch x-ploide bzw. multiploide Krebszellen vorherrschen werden.  Bei niedrigem Gleason-Score  verhält es sich analog.   Gleiche Treffsicherheit vorausgesetzt würde ich die DNA-Zytrometrie jedoch als verlässlicher und aussagekräftiger einstufen. Wenn ich in Beiträgen manchmal den Gleason-Score erwähne, so nur deshalb, weil  viele Mitleser die DNA-Zytomtrie  nicht kennen  aber verstehen sollen, was ich meine.

Die von Dir erwähnte Gefahr der Selektion ist bei DNA-Grad I-II Tumoren auch nicht sehr hoch. Es findet durch Hormontherapie zwar  immer auch eine Verschlechterung in der Malignität statt, jedoch vollzieht diese sich noch innerhalb der Gefahrengrenze, insbes. bei nur kurzzeitiger Anwendung. 

Den von Dir eingeschlagenen Therapieweg finde ich daher recht gut,  da bei DNA-Grad I-II  Tumoren der PSA-Wert ein guter Marker für das Größenwachstum des Krebses ist und  man durch antiangiogene Mittel oder durch eine kurzzeitige Hormontherapie darauf hinwirken sollte, dass der Tumor keine Beschwerden infolge Raumforderung verursacht.

Gruß und  fürs Neue Jahr weiterhin eine glückliche Hand bei Deinen Therapieentscheidungen.

Reinardo

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo alle Miteinander,

die Debatte um die ADT ist immer wieder ein Thema, welches sich dynamisch an neue Therapieergebnisse ausrichtet, ohne den Status einer manifestierten Leitlinie als Standardtherapie zu erreichen.
Dieses ist zweifelsfrei auch als sehr richtig und weise anzusehen, denn die Vielfältigkeit der Tumorzellpopulationen, der malignen Zusammensetzung erfordert alles andere als eine planwirtschaftliche Standardtherapie.

Dieses jedoch birgt auch Risiken, einer evtl. ausufernden, individuellen Verfahrensweise die aufgrund spezieller mangelnder Erfahrung und Forschungsergebnisse sich in zu viele Wege aufsplittert und gebündelte Forschung mit Schwerpunkte nur verzögert zuläßt.

Wir müssen als Schwerbetroffene zur Kennnis nehmen, das wir immer wieder mit neuen Erkenntnissen und Medikamenten konfrontiert werden, welche sich zunehmend in Richtung chronischer Behandlung bewegen.
Das ist zweifelsfrei auch gut so, nur gehen die monetären Mittelverwender hier nicht oder nur verzögert diesen Weg mit. 
Somit liegt es an uns, nicht nur Forderungen zu erheben, sondern auch quengelnd und unbequem neuere Erfahrungen bekannter Wissenschaftler und Ärzte es den Entscheidungsträger anzutragen. Das uns der BPS dabei unterstützt ist einerseits wünschenswert und gut, jedoch können hier auch Interessenkollisionen mit den Betreiber entstehen.

Da die S3 Leitlinien bei mündigen Schwerbetroffenen nicht greifen oder nur bedingt Anwendung finden können, ist es nach wie vor der Erfahrungsaustausch, welcher entscheidende Impulse und kritische Betrachtungsweise der eigenen Therapieentscheidung kontrollierend offenlegt. Dabei können wir froh sein, wenn wir einen Uro/Onkololgen haben, der diesen Weg mitgeht und die entsprechenden Verlaufskontrollen durchführt.

Aber wir haben wesentlich mehr Chancen als noch vor Jahren, als permanente ADT1, 2 oder 3 den Tumorprogress durch Resistenzen wesentlich schneller vorantrieb. Viele neue Medikamente sind in Phase 3 Studien.

Offenbar sind aber auch noch lange nicht alle Möglichkeiten der Kombinationen von Medikamenten, z. B. Androgentherapien intermittierend ausgereizt, ehe Resistenzien eintreten und eine second line erforderlich machen.

Aus meiner Sicht und eigener Erfahrung stelle ich fest: Das dem Kampf der diploiden T.Z. zu viel gewicht zukommt.
Diesen niedrigmalignen TZ. wird zuoft und zu stark in den Mittel entgegengetreten.
Völlig außer Acht gelassen wird vielfach der Dedifferenzierungsprozeß nach oben hin, der sich dann sehr schnell einstellt. Ob die frühzeitige Intervenierung mit den derzeitig verfügbaren Chemikalien - nach den Leitlinien - der Weisheit letzter Schluß sind, bezweifle ich sehr, allenfalls eine Übergangslösung.

Natürlich erfordert der Tumormix diploid/tetraploid/aneuploid mit dem entsprechend korrelierenden GS eine spezielle Therapie, die sich nicht standartisieren läßt.

Ich glaube - und damit stimme ich Reinardo und vielen anderen mündigen Betroffenen sehr zu - wir müssen völlig neue Wege bei der ADT gehen. Dabei sollten die Rückführung der Dedifferenzierung, sinnvolle nichtinvasive tumorlastsenkende Maßnahmen und chronich begleitende Medikamente im Vordergrund stehen, welche den Krebs nicht an der Wurzel packt und eliminiert, sondern ihn kontrolliert und Mutation unterbindet.

Ein größeres Gewicht sollte dem Immunsystem zukommen, den natürlichen Abwehrmechanismen, um mit körpereigener Apoptose wieder die Chromosomen in die Ursprungsfassung zurückzuversetzen.

Hier liegt aus meiner Sicht der Schlüssel.

Allen einen guten Rutsch
Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Hans, Reinardo,
eine interessante Diskussion. Reinardo bringt hier immer wieder seine Meinung ein, die eine ADT anlehnt, bevor "Komplikationen" eintreten. Er beruft sich dabei auf die Zytometrie Experten. Dieses Vorgehen wäre schon ein Paradigmenwechsel. 

Grundsätzlich, kann man festhalten, gibt es zwei "Schulen":
1.   ADT verzögert einsetzen, wenn "Komplikationen" auftreten.
2a. AS bei geringem Risiko
2b. Intermittierende ADT bei mittlerem und hohem Risiko und PSA dauerhaft niedrig halten

Alle mir bekannten Uro/Onkologen, wie Strum, Myers, Scholz, Tucker, FE, ... unterstützen die zweite Vorgehensweise. Grundlage dafür ist, dass z.B. auch Bonkhoff klar dargelegt hat, dass ADT keine Kastrationsresistenz initiiert (siehe Wolfhards Bericht aus Planegg). Hat der Krebs erst einmal die Knochen erreicht, ist er da schwer wieder rauszubekommen. Vorbeugende Therapie erscheint hier sinnvoller.

Leider gibt es keine prospektiven Studien zu diesem Thema, so dass sich jeder selbst eine Meinung bilden muss.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Lowroad.

Danke für Deine Ausführungen und insbes. auch für den Link zum Bericht aus Planegg, den ich mir durchgelesen habe.
Es ist leider ein Defizit mancher Veranstaltungen, dass Pathologen, die anderer Ansicht sind als Professor Bonkhoff, gar nicht eingeladen werden. Es ergeht mir beim Durchlesen des Berichts ebenso wie es vielen der Teilnehmer im Seminarraum ergangen ist, und zwar, dass man kaum in der Lage ist, den Ausführungen Professor Bonkhoffs von der "Überexpression des Androgenrezeptors etc" zu folgen. Bei aller Wissenschaftlichkeit, die dem sicherlich zugrunde liegt, frage ich mich manchmal, was hiervon gesicherte Erkenntnis ist und was lediglich eineThese, und wie lange es wohl dauern wird, bis das mal in klinischer Praxis einem Patienten hilft.

Das Selektionsmodell, gegen welches Professor Bonkhoff nicht müde wird zu polemisieren, beruht auf der gesicherten Erkenntnis, dass, wenn man einem Gemisch oder Verschnitt ein Element entzieht, die restlichen Elemente mit den ihnen innewohnenden Eigenschaften übrigbleiben. So ist Prostatakrebs ein anfangs wenig, später vermehrt gemischt entdifferenzierter Krebs. Entzieht man dem Gewebe mittels Hormonentzg die hormomsensiblen, weniger malignen Krebsanteile, bleiben die hormonresistenten höher malignen, letztendlich zum Tode führenden Zellen übrig. Was soll daran nicht stimmen? Natürlich stimmt es! Ärzte sowie Pathologen, die das bestreiten, könnten sich durch Vorher-Nachher-Biopsien hiervon auch leicht überzeugen. 

Für das Selektionsmodell spricht auch, dass es durch Beobachtung von Krankheitsverläufen bestätigt wird. Du schreibst selbst in einem Deiner Beiträge, dass neuro-endokriner Krebs durch längere palliative Behandlung sich entwickelt. Unkenntnis des Selektionsprozesses ist auch Wil de Jongs zum Verhängnis geworden. Allein aus Beobachtung von Krankheitsverläufen hat Leibowitz seine DHB entwickelt. Einer der Eckpunkte seiner Hormontherapie ist die Vermeidung von Hormonresistenz. Er bricht eine Therapie ab, während sie noch wirkt. Tribukait hat Skelettmetastasen von Verstorbenen untersucht. Waren die Verstorbenen durch Hormonentzug vorbehandelt, fand sich nur aneuploider Krebs. Hatte keine Vorbehandlung stattgefunden, z.B. bei Unfallopfern, war der Krebs gemischt entdifferenziert. 

Das Selektionsmodell hat zudem den Vorzug, dass die Erkenntnisse in der klinischen Praxis sofort umsetzbar sind, den Patienten helfen und zudem infolge restriktiverer Anwendung des Hormonentzugs im Gesundheitswesen Kosten sparen. Wenn wir hingegen auf Medikamente und Verfahren zur "Rückführung der Überexpression der Androgen-Rezeptoren" warten, dann warten wir wohl  bis zum Nimmerleinstag.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Andi, Reinardo&Forum,




> Reinardo bringt hier immer wieder seine Meinung ein, die eine ADT anlehnt, bevor "Komplikationen" eintreten. Er beruft sich dabei auf die Zytometrie Experten. Dieses Vorgehen wäre schon ein Paradigmenwechsel.


Ob Reinardo das so meint, kann er selber formulieren. Ich glaube, dass er hier sehr relativieren wird.




> Alle mir bekannten Uro/Onkologen, wie Strum, Myers, Scholz, Tucker, FE, ... unterstützen die zweite Vorgehensweise. Grundlage dafür ist, dass z.B. auch Bonkhoff klar dargelegt hat, dass ADT keine Kastrationsresistenz initiiert


Wenn die oben genannten Uro/Onkologen zu der Erkenntnis kommen, dass man als Betroffener länger lebt, wenn man die ADT so lange als möglich rausschieben kann, ist diese Erkenntnis doch in den Studien von Ihnen belegt und dokumentiert. Fakt also.

Jedoch bei Bonkhoff irrst du. 
Professor Bonkhoff macht sich viel Mühe und versucht nur den Mechanismus zu ergründen, der letztlich dazu führt, dass durch die Selektion der höher malignen T.Z. = Dedifferenzierungsprozeß ein Überlebensprozeß losgetreten wird. Aber warum und wodurch erklärt er.

Es ist richtig, dass wir uns von einer bisherigen Annahme evtl. verabschieden müssen und neuere Erkenntnisse einbinden sollten.


@Reinardo, dies stellt für mich eine ganz wichtige Erkenntnis dar. Hierzu habe ich die Originalveröffentlichung von H. Prof. Bonkhoff noch einmal verkürzt auf das wesentliche eingestellt, um es nicht zu wissenschaftlich, theorethisch werden zu lassen.

*Der hypersensitive Androgenrezeptorfficeffice" />*
*(hypersensitive pathway)*
**
_Die sog. Androgeninsensitivität oder Androgenresistenz sind klinisch definierte_
_Begriffe, die suggerieren, dass die Funktion des Androgenrezeptors (AR) erlischt_
_und die Tumorzellen ihre ursprüngliche Androgenabhängigkeit einbüßen. Dieses_
_Konzept muss im Licht der modernen Grundlagenforschung revidiert werden._
__
Nicht der Verlust sondern vielmehr die Zunahme der Funktion (gain of function)
des AR dominiert das hormonrefraktäre Tumorstadium. Die Überexpression des AR ist eine der wichtigsten, bis heute bekannten Ursachen für die Entstehung der Androgenresistenz.  Das hormonrefraktäre Prostatakarzinom (HRPCa) besitzt nicht nur den AR, sondern zeigt im Vergleich zum hormonabhängigen Tumorstadium eine Überexpression des AR. 
 
@Hans-J. 
_Das heißt doch nur, dass durch eine Überexpression des AR Mechanismus ( hypersensitiver AR) die T.Z. nicht mehr erreicht werden._

@Prof. Bonkhoff
Dadurch werden die Tumorzellen hypersensitiv gegenüber den residualen Androgenen nach chemischer oder chirurgischer Kastration.

Diese Tumoren sind deshalb weder androgeninsensitiv, noch androgenresistent,
sondern vielmehr resistent gegenüber der Form des Androgenentzugs, die über die 
chemische oder chirurgische Kastration erzielt wird.

@Hans-J.
_Ein ganz, ganz wichtiger Satz, welcher es erlaubt bei Zutreffen, dass bei Rückführung des AR Mechanismus z.B. MDV 3100, sich die Resistenz zurückführen bzw. verlangsamen könnte._
 
@Prof. Bonkhoff
Das Phänomen des hypersensitiven AR beruht z.T. auf einer genetischen
Instabilität. In etwa 30% der HRPCa liegt das AR-Gen nicht in einfacher, _sondern_
_in mehrfacher Kopie vor, wodurch die Biosynthese des Rezeptorproteins_
_entsprechend gesteigert wird._ In den übrigen 70% der HRPCa sind keine Amplifikationen des AR-Gens nachweisbar. 

@Hans-J. Assoziationen mit Ploidie DNA sind nicht zufällig.
 @Prof. Bonkhoff
In diesen Fällen ist die vermehrte Expression des AR offensichtlich Ausdruck kompensatorischer Mechanismen auf den therapieinduzierten Androgenmangel.

@Reinardo




> Allein aus Beobachtung von Krankheitsverläufen hat Leibowitz seine DHB entwickelt. Einer der Eckpunkte seiner Hormontherapie ist die Vermeidung von Hormonresistenz. Er bricht eine Therapie ab, während sie noch wirkt. Tribukait hat Skelettmetastasen von Verstorbenen untersucht. Waren die Verstorbenen durch Hormonentzug vorbehandelt, fand sich nur aneuploider Krebs. Hatte keine Vorbehandlung stattgefunden, z.B. bei Unfallopfern, war der Krebs gemischt entdifferenziert.




Dem wird ja auch nicht widersprochen, selbst von der Schulmedizin nicht. 
Aber welche Möglichkeit hat der Schwerbetroffene wenn ein gemischtdifferenzierter Tumor vorliegt, metastasiert ist, schnell hypersensitiv wird, aufgrund der Marker, PSA steigt und weitere Metastasierung unterbunden werden sollte? 
Er kann nur versuchen, mit so wenig als unbedingt erforderlich an I-ADT seinen Progress aufzuschieben und alle ADT Varianten durchzuspielen. 
Es gibt viele im Forum die dieses mit Erfolg praktizieren, es gibt auch viele, welche sich frühzeitig mit Chemo auseinandersetzen müssen und sich stringent an die Schulmedizin ausrichten. Die richtige Entscheidung ist schwer zu definieren, noch schwerer zu werten, nur die Entscheidung muß jeder für sich treffen. 




> Rückführung der Überexpression der Androgen-Rezeptoren" warten, dann warten wir wohl bis zum Nimmerleinstag.




Ich möchte dir da mehr Mut zusprechen, Abiraterone und MDV 3100 sind bisher sehr, sehr erfolgversprechend, ob sie letztlich der große Meilenstein sind, muß abgewartet werden. 
Dafür haben wir schon zu viele Sterne am Himmel verglühen sehen und ob alle bisherigen chemischen Intervenierungsversuche einen Langzeiterfolg=chronischer Behandlungserfolg darstellen, muß abgewartet werden.

Wir haben nichts Anderes als unseren kritischen Willen um bestehende Verkrustungen aufzubrechen und durch Learning by doing uns selber zu bewegen.
Professor Bonkhoff betrachte ich da mehr als Motor.

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen, 
Hans-J., danke für deine  wie immer anschaulichen  Ausführungen, die auch meiner Sichtweise der Dinge entsprechen.
Jener Selektionsprozeß bei ADT, auf den Reinardo hinweist und mit nicht unberechtigten Warnungen verbindet, ist ja eigentlich nichts weiter als das, was wir bei jeder Herausbildung von HRPC bestätigt sehen.
An anderer Stelle habe ich schon einmal erwähnt, dass mir das Erklärungsmodell der Zytopathologie zu allgemein bleibt, zu oberflächlich. Es ist zu wenig dran am tatsächlichen zellbiologischen Geschehen. Die Ploidie mißt lediglich die optische Dichte der Zellkerne und zieht daraus Schlüsse ohne die einzelnen Chromosomen mit ihren Genen im Focus zu haben. Hier werden mit Physik lebendige onko-biologische Prozesse
erklärt. Die Wandlung diploider Zellen zu aneuploiden ist nicht PK-spezifisch, sondern gilt auch für andere Tumore. Es geht aber genau darum, das PK-spezifische zu finden, um therapeutisch vorgehen zu können. Die eminente Bedeutung des AR-Mileus z.B. fällt aus dieser Betrachtung heraus. Es kommt so zu der falschen generellen Schlußfolgerung, diploide Zellen seinen hormonsensibel und aneuploide nicht, wenngleich es richtig ist, einen statistischen Zusammenhang anzuerkennen und deshalb der Ploidie Prognoserelevanz zuzubilligen. Aber auch hier gilt: Der individuelle Fall kann anders liegen.
Ich erinnere, unser leider viel zu früh verstorbener Karl1945 hatte trotz eines Gleason 9 oder 10 eine diploide (!) Verteilung desselben Gewebes bestätigt bekommen. Keine 4 Monate später hatte ihn die rasche Metastasierung überwältigt. Bei mir wurden nach 18 Monaten ADT3 munter profilierende diploide (!) Zellen gefunden. Dies zeigt eindrücklich, dass die Ploidie nicht ausreicht zur Beurteilung. Man muß schon tiefer rein, um solche Vorgänge zu erklären, zu erklären, warum eine ADT3 diesen Zellen nichts anhaben konnte. Bonkhoffs Hinweis auf die strategische Bedeutung des ARs taucht hier in eine ganz andere Erklärungstiefe.

Ist der PK bei Diagnose bereits weit fortgeschritten und stark dedifferenziert, darf auch das Vorhandensein einer relevanten Anzahl HRPC-Zellen angenommen werden, und sicherlich nicht nur mit hypersensitivem AR. Bei Anwendung von ADT stellt sich mehr oder weniger rasch die von Reinardo erwähnte Selektion ein und das Ende der Therapiewirksamkeit ist absehbar.
Systematisch gesehen verhält es sich anders bei noch gut differenzierten Tumoren, die eine hohe Hormonsensibilität erwarten lassen. Hier hat die ADT die Chance, Krebszellen zu vernichten oder zumindet eine HRPC-Entwicklung lange Jahre hinauszuzögern. Warum beim einen Patienten Apoptose und vollständige Remission eintritt und beim anderen der PK sich nach Absetzen der Therapie wieder erholt und wächst, bleibt im Dunkeln. (Mit gunterman hatte ich eine  private Diskussion über die Rolle der TMPRSS2-Fusion mit ERG-Genen, wo wir glaubten, hier den Unterschied evtl. erklären zu können, was sich aber nicht zu bestätigte, aber es lohnt dranzubleiben.). Möglicherweise spielt bei gut differenzierten Tumoren beim Progress die Überexprimierung der AR die Hauptrolle, was aus meiner Sicht ein erfreulicher Tatbestand wäre.

Es gibt bei der Herausbildung von HRPC schlimmere Entwicklungen wie die einer Entstehung hypersensitiver Androgenrezeptoren. Aber hier scheint mir ein Durchbruch erreicht mit den neuen Medikamenten, der nicht zu unterschätzen ist. Viel hängt davon ab, in welchem Umfang bislang die Hypersensitivierung des AR quantitativ des Geschenen beim einzelnen Patienten bestimmt und wie die Zellen darauf reagieren werden, wenn ihnen das Hintertürchen, über das sie zu residualen Androgenen gelangten, zugeschlagen wird. Man sollte die Intelligenz der Zellen hier nicht unterschätzen. Mit einer Überexprimierung der Rezeptoren auf ein androgenarmes Milieu zu antworten ist eine durchaus beachtenswerte Leistung.
Es ist nur bedauerlich, wenn wir wieder erfahren müssen, dass der Zugang zu Abiraterone oder MDV3100 nur Patienten in fortgeschrittenem Stadium ermöglicht wird, also ausgerechnet dort, wo die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer langen Wirksamkeit nicht allzu hoch sein wird. Eine Anwendung beim lokalisierten oder lokal fortgeschrittenem PK könnten die durchaus positiven Ergebnisse einer PADT, die wir in Japan und auch hier bei einer Reihe von DHB-Patienten sehen, entscheidend verbessern. 

Bonkhoff ist auf jedem Fall in vollem Umfang zuzustimmen: Es ist Zeit für einen Paradigmenwechsel. In der Früherkennung und Prävention der Kastrationsresistenz liegt ein größeres Potential als in der Therapie einer end-stage Erkrankung. (zitiert nach Wolfhards lobenswertem Bericht)

Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## Michael A.

> Die von Dir erwähnte Gefahr der Selektion ist bei DNA-Grad I-II Tumoren auch nicht sehr hoch. Es findet durch Hormontherapie zwar  immer auch eine Verschlechterung in der Malignität statt, jedoch vollzieht diese sich noch innerhalb der Gefahrengrenze, insbes. bei nur kurzzeitiger Anwendung.


Hallo Reinardo,

das es unter Hormontherapie immer zu einer Verschlechterung der Malignität kommt, scheint nach der Studie die Dr. AL Abadi gemacht hat nicht immer zu stimmen.
Er schreibt dazu folgendes:

Veränderungen der DNS-Ploidie unter der Therapie
Während die Pathohistologie und Zytomorphologie eher ein morphologisch qualitatives Bild über den Therapieeffekt geben, erlaubt die DNS- Zytophotometrie durch detaillier-te Analyse des Zellkern-DNS-Gehaltes eine quantitative Beurteilung des biologischen Verhaltens, d.h. des Malignitätspotentials des Prostatakarzinoms vor und während der Behandlung mit allen bisher bekannten Therapieformen. Wir haben bei Prostatakarzi-nomen nicht nur sequentielle Analysen des DNS-Gehaltes der Tumorzellkerne durch-geführt, sondern vor allem auch bei verschiedenen therapeutischen Maßnahmen. Es ist eine gesicherte Erkenntnis, dass sich der DNS-Gehalt des therapieresistenten Prostata-karzinoms signifikant von den Karzinomen unterscheidet, die günstig auf die Therapie reagieren. Ist die Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms erfolgreich, findet sich in der DNS-Zytophotometrie ein signifikanter Abfall des Ploidiegrades von der Aneuploidie in Richtung Diploidie, d.h. eine Linksverschiebung. Bleibt die Aneuploidie dagegen unter der Therapie unverändert, kann ein schlechter klinischer Verlauf vorausgesagt werden, unabhängig von der jeweils angewandten Therapie, wie aus dem DNS-Histogramm der Fälle 1 bis3 zu ersehen ist.
Grad (n) diploid % polyploid % aneuploid %
1 (32) 71 13,8 15,2
2 (174) 23,8 25,2 51
3 (65) 2,3 28,8 72,9
Tab. 2 Korrelation von Malignitätsgrad und DNS-Gehalt der Tumorzellen bei 271 Patienten mit Prostatakarzinom
Stadium (n) diploid % polyploid % aneuploid %
T3 N0 Mo
( 198 ) 38 9 53
T4 N+M1
( 73 ) 22 11 67
Tab. 3 Korrelation von klinischen Stadien und DNS-Ploidie bei 271 Patienten mit Prostatakarzinom Al-Abadi: Zytomorphologie und DNA-Zytometrie beim Prostata-Ca 107

Fall 1: 63 jähriger Patient im Stadium T3 M0, zytologischer Malignitätsgrad 2 (Score 11) (Abb. 2 und 2a):
Vor der Therapie zeigte das Histogramm einen breiten 2-gipfligen 8c- bis 10c-Bereich mit Werten bis zu 12c. 6 Monate nach der Therapie fand sich eine klare Linksverschie-bung mit einem statistisch signifikanten Gipfel im diploiden 2c-Bereich, der auch 5 ½ Jahre nach Therapie unverändert nachzuweisen war. Dieser günstige Befund des Zy-tophotogramms korrespondiert sehr gut mit dem klinischen Befund, denn der Patient ist inzwischen 11 Jahre und 4 Monate ohne Progression (Abb. 5).



Abb. 5 Fall 1: Wie hier deutlich zu erkennen ist, Patienten mit DNA diploide Tumoren haben in 88% die 10 jährige Überlebensrate erreicht, wo bei Patienten mit DNA aneuploiden Tumor nur in 2% die 5 jährige Überlebensrate erreicht.

Die ganze Studie kannst Du hier nachlesen:

Gruß,  Michael A.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Jedoch bei Bonkhoff irrst du....


Die Aussagen vom guten Bonkhoff scheinen "interpretationsfähig" zu sein. In Wolfhards beachtenswertem Bricht zitiert er Prof. Bonkhoff wie folgt: 
_"Die weit verbreitete Annahme, so Prof. Bonkhoff, das hormonrefraktäre Prostatakarzinom (HRPCa) entstünde erst durch die Selektion androgen-insensitiver oder sogen. hormontauber Tumorzellen, ist durch die Erkenntnisse der modernen Forschung widerlegt. Es ist eher so, dass die Funktion des Androgenrezeptors (AR) bei der Entstehung der sog. Androgenresistenz gesteigert wird"._

Diese Aussage steht etwas im Widerspruch zur prognostischen Bedeutung von Ploide und/oder Gleason Grading. Weiterhin kann diese Theorie nicht erklären, warum teilweise schon Kastrations-Resistenz bei Erstdiagnose vorliegt, ohne das zuvor jemals durch Testosteronenzug therapiert wurde.  Auch müsste das Krankheitsspezifische-Überleben bei IADT grösser sein, als bei kontinuierlichem Testosteronentzug, ist es aber nicht, nur die LQ ist besser. 

Die Theorie - ADT verursacht überexprimierung/hypersensibilisierung des AR und damit Kastrationsresistenz - greift zu kurz, erklärt nicht alle zu beobachtenden Fakten. Da muss es noch mehr geben! Wie passt Strums Studie, dass ein PSA NADIR von <0,05ng/ml unter Testosteronentzug 7-fach höhere 
Bedeutung wie Gleason Grading hat, in dieses Modell? 

Zusammenfassend muss man wohl feststellen, dass es keine zuverlässige prognostische Diagnosemethode gibt, die ADT Versagen vorhersagen kann, man muss es ausprobieren. Dem PSA NADIR als biologischer Endpunkt sollte dabei die volle Aufmerksamkeit gewidmet werden. Wie man das unzureichend/falsch machen kann zeigt in erschütternder Weise die Geschichte von KARL1945 - kein Ruhmesblatt für den guten Heidenreich, wie ich meine. Da wäre wohl mehr möglich gewesen...

Ein anstrengendes Jahr geht zu Ende, und ein neues mit neuen Herausforderungen, aber auch neuer Hoffnung (z.B. Abiraterone Zulassung) beginnt. Allen Kollegen einen guten Rutsch in neue Jahr 2011. *Pom drinks and green tea for all!*

----------


## hartmuth

Noch ein Nachtrag zum Thema bzw meinen Ausführungen:

Bonkhoff hatte bei 30% der Fälle, bei denen er einen hypersensitiven AR feststellen konnte, eine Verdopplung bzw. Vermehrfachung des AR-Gens beobachtet. Hans-J. hat schon richtig einen Zusammenhang mit der Ploidie vermerkt.
Bei der Verdopplung darf angenommen werden, dass tetraploide Tumoranteile zugrunde liegen, wobei umgekehrt nicht alle tetraploiden Zellpopulationen auch eine Verdopplung des AR-Gens aufzeigen müssen. Es stützt jedoch den von den Cytopathologen dargelegten Sachverhalt, dass tetraploide Tumore weniger gut auf ADT ansprechen, denn Zellen mit einem hypersensitiven AR verstehen zu überleben und wachsen nach Absetzen des Androgenentzugs wieder.
Einen Schritt weiter dürften bei einem Mehrfachvorkommen des AR-Gens x-ploide Zellpopulationen angenommen werden. Hier hat die heutige ADT noch weniger Chancen, die Androgenversorgung der Zelle zu stoppen und diese wachsen möglicherweise selbst unter Androgenentzug.
Dieser Teilaspekt stützt die Thesen der Cytopathologie.
Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## ruggero1

Hallo Reinardo, 
die 104 bezieht sich auf einen PCA 3-Test, den ich mal  als Vergleich herangezogen hatte: Ich wollte wissen, wie genau so ein  Test sein kann. Er ergab zwar starke Hinweise auf Prostatakrebs, aber  ,wenn ich mich recht erinnere, nur so um die 75 %. Ich wusste allerdings  schon, dass ich ein Karzinom habe, es war ja bereits mittels Biopsie  festgestellt worden. Grundsätzlich  habe ich also danach immer  argumentiert, dass ein solcher Test zwar Hinweise geben kann, aber kein  Beweis ist - und das ist, glaube ich, eigentlich jetzt auch die  vorherrschende Meinung dazu.
Ansonsten stimme ich mit allem, was du hier geschrieben hast, völlig  überein - wobei ich natürlich auch für deine Bestätigung meines  eingeschlagenen Weges dankbar bin. Wir laufen eben beide parallel und  sind ein gutes Beispiel für watchful waiting - aber natürlich mit der  Option und auch Realisierung von (in meinem Fall intermittierender)  Hormonblockade.
Auch für dich alles Gute (und natürlich auch für alle anderen!)
Ruggero

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo alle Miteinander,

@hartmuth



> Die Wandlung diploider Zellen zu aneuploiden ist nicht PK-spezifisch, sondern gilt auch für andere Tumore. Es geht aber genau darum, das PK-spezifische zu finden, um therapeutisch vorgehen zu können.


Die Antwort von Prof .Bonkhoff ist glasklar:



> Prof. Bonkhoff wies auch ganz deutlich auf die Folgen des Androgenentzuges hin: _Das ist iaterogen!(Anmerkung: vom Arzt erzeugt!) Androgenentzug induziert relevante Faktoren der Kastrations-resistenz wie den hypersensitiven Androgenrezeptor, den Apoptosen-Inhibitor BCl-2, die vor der Therapie nicht vorhanden waren._ 
> Nochmals Prof. Bonkhoff: *"Es ist Zeit für ein Paradigmenwechsel. In der Früherkennung und Prävention der Kastrationsresistenz liegt ein größeres Potential als in der Therapie einer end- stage Erkrankung."*


hartmuth




> Systematisch gesehen verhält es sich anders bei noch gut differenzierten Tumoren, die eine hohe Hormonsensibilität erwarten lassen. Hier hat die ADT die Chance, Krebszellen zu vernichten oder zumindet eine HRPC-Entwicklung lange Jahre hinauszuzögern. Warum beim einen Patienten Apoptose und vollständige Remission eintritt und beim anderen der PK sich nach Absetzen der Therapie wieder erholt und wächst, bleibt im Dunkeln.


Dieses beantwortet z.T. auch Herr Prof. Bonkhoff im letzten Satz.
Obwohl die berechtigte Frage der Behandlung von Schwerstbetroffenen im Dediffernzierungsprozeß wirklich im Dunkeln beibt.

Der von Michael A eingestellter Thread verstehe ich als ein Beispiel mit sehr günstigem diploiden Verlauf und Verdoppelungseffekt im klar diploiden Bereich.

Hierfür gibt es ja auch die Forum auch einige Beispiele, welche lediglich kein DNA - Zytometrie Staging betrieben.
Viele mit SIAB = sequentielle intermittierende Androgenblockade.



> Ist die Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms erfolgreich, findet sich in der DNS-Zytophotometrie ein signifikanter Abfall des Ploidiegrades von der Aneuploidie in Richtung Diploidie, d.h. eine Linksverschiebung. Bleibt die Aneuploidie dagegen unter der Therapie unverändert, kann ein schlechter klinischer Verlauf vorausgesagt werden, unabhängig von der jeweils angewandten Therapie, wie aus dem DNS-Histogramm der Fälle 1 bis 3 zu ersehen ist.
> Grad (n) diploid % polyploid % aneuploid %


Diese ermutigende Einzelfälle korrelieren stark mit den Aussagen von bekannten ADT Spezialisten, die - ohne Ploidiebestimmung - die ADT an der PSA Absenkungsgeschwindigkeit festmachen um eine Prognose über die Wirkdauer der Analoga innerhalb der Therapie zu wagen.

@lowroad ( Andie?)



> Zusammenfassend muss man wohl feststellen, dass es keine zuverlässige prognostische Diagnosemethode gibt, die ADT Versagen vorhersagen kann, man muss es ausprobieren. Dem PSA NADIR als biologischer Endpunkt sollte dabei die volle Aufmerksamkeit gewidmet werden. Wie man das unzureichend/falsch machen kann zeigt in erschütternder Weise die Geschichte von KARL1945 - kein Ruhmesblatt für den guten Heidenreich, wie ich meine. Da wäre wohl mehr möglich gewesen...


Ja, aber die DNA- Zytometrie wäre ein sehr wichtiges Instrumentarium, welches vielleicht mangels Interesse einer Standardisierung nicht mehr präferiert wird und somit dem mündigen Betroffenen als Ausgangsstaging- Marker zwar noch zur Verfügung steht, aber welche Umsetzungsrelevanz kann erwartet werden?

Eine sehr kritische Stellungnahme zu Taxane aus meiner Sicht:




> Am Beispiel einer Überwachung von Abläufen bei einer Chemotherapie bei Brustkrebs macht Frau Prof. Pachmann deutlich, das sie beobachten können, wie Zellen auf die Therapie mit Taxanen ansprechen. Frau Prof. Pachmann: _"Erst zerstören die Medikamente den Tumor, der Tumor zerfällt, der Tumor wird verkleinert, gleichzeitig kommt es aber zu einer vermehrten Ausschwemmung von Zellen durch die Tumorverkleinerung. Und leider sind diese Zellen nicht alle tot, sondern da gibt es auch Überlebende, die sich im ungünstigen Fall wieder irgendwo absetzen und Metastasen bilden."_ Die Reaktion sei zeit-und dosisabhängig. Es gäbe dann aber auch Fälle, _"da kümmern sich die Zellen gar nicht um die Therapie, ihre Zahl nimmt nicht ab aber auch nicht zu, es tut sich nichts. Wir vermuten, es sind Schläferzellen,"_ Die ungünstigste Situation sei gegeben, wenn die Zellanzahl gegen Ende der Therapie ansteigt. Bei den Patientinnen, wo die Zellanzahl auf die Chemotherapie angesprochen habe, könne man ein sehr gutes Überleben auch über lange Zeit bis zu 5 Jahren beobachten. Hingegen bekommen die Patientinnen schnell ein Rezidiv, eine Metastase, die nicht auf Chemotherapie angesprochen haben, wo ein Anstieg der Zellanzahl zu beobachten war. Die Operation setzt häufig Zellen frei  unter der Therapie kann es zu Ausschwemmung von Tumorzellen kommen.


Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

Ich möchte diesen Thread mal wieder etwas beleben, jedoch nicht mit einer weiteren Runde "Wann starte ich die Testosteron-Unterdrückung (ADT)". Dazu ist viel geschrieben worden, und jeder kann sich hier seine Meinung bilden. Mir wäre wichtig, auf die sachgerechte Anwendung der ADT hinzuweisen. Das wäre, in meinen Augen, ein echter und überfälliger Paradigmenwechsel.

Wie sieht die Leitlinientherapie momentan aus: GnRH Analoga (Eligard, Zoladex, Profact,...) oder GnRH Blocker (Degarelix,...) plus 50mg Bicalutamid. Regelmässige Überwachung des PSA Wertes, jedoch ohne therapeutische Konzequenz. Da stellt sich einem schon mal die Frage, ob das wirklich ausreichend ist, das Maximum darstellt? Natürlich gibt es hier kein klares JA auf diese hypothetische Frage. Zuviele biologische Endpunkte bleiben unberücksichtigt. 

Fangen wir mit dem wohlbekannten PSA NADIR an. Strum, Scholz, Lam und Kollegen haben uns in einer kleinen Studie gezeigt, dass ein PSA NADIR von 0,05ng/ml statistisch 6 bis 7 mal bedeutender war wie z.B. Gleason-Grading!



Beruhigend dann auch die Erkenntnis, dass, wer ein PSA-NADIR von zumindest 0,3ng/ml erreicht nach 5 Jahren noch zu 100% auf die ADT ansprechen wird!



Myers geht in letzter Zeit noch einen Schritt weiter. Er versucht ein PSA NADIR von 0,01ng/ml zu erreichen:



> Dr. Myers commented that his goal with ADT is to drive the PSA to <0.01 as quickly as possible and continue for 12 months. If he is not successful with the usual one to three drugs, he moves directly to second line with combinations of ketoconazole or estrogens....


ACHTUNG: bei Anwenung von GnRH Analoga kommt es in ca. 20% der Patienten zu regelmässigen Miniflares:



> ...With a repeat administration of a GnRH agonist, approximately 20 percent of patients can experience a minif lare, with an increase in testosterone and PSA levels, which again may not be good...


 [Crawford]

Der Testosteronwert sollte ggf. 14 Tage nach Applikation des Depots kontrolliert werden!

Neben dem PSA-NADIR kommt immer mehr der während der ADT erreichte Testosteronwert in den Fokus der Behandlung. Morote konnte in seiner wichtigen Studie zeigen, dass ein Testosteronwert von kleiner 0,32ng/ml erhebliche Auswirkungen auf das krankheitsspezifische Überleben (DFS) hat. 



Aktuelle Studien lassen vermuten, dass Testosteronwerte von etwa 0.1ng/ml während der ADT als biologischer Endpunkt, gleiche Bedeutung wie der PSA NADIR von 0,05ng/ml besitzt!



Noch ein paar Worte zu den Nebenwirkungen des Testosteronentzugs:
"Wenn wir die Nebenwirkungen einer Therapie verringern verbessern wir den therapeutischen Index." [Strum]

Osteoporose (Bisphosphonate, Denosumab, Vit-D, Calcium, ...)
Anämie (EPO)
Brustwachtum (vorsorglich bestrahlen, Antiöstrogene, Dostinex,...)



> ...The safety and efficacy of Tamoxifen at the common daily dose of 20mg for the prophylaxis of bicalutamide-
> induced breast events were confirmed...


 [Bedognetti D et al. Eur Urol 2010]
Hitzewallungen (Östrogene, Gestagene)
Muskelschwund (Aufbautrainig)
Gelenkbeschwerden (Glucosamin, Celebrex,...)
Herz- Kreislaufbeschwerden (Aufbautraining, Q10, Statine,...)
Gewichtszunahme (Diät, kein Zucker, kein rotes Fleisch, keine Milch, viel Fisch, ...)
Impotenz/Libidoverlust (Viagra bei Bicalutamid Monotherapie, sonst leider hoffnungslos)

*Fazit:*
Wie man sieht könnte man bei ADT noch viel machen um die Wirksamkeit zu verbessern und die Nebenwirkungen zu mindern.
*Individualisierte* an Endpunkten ausgerichtete Therapie und *Pro-Aktive* Patienten, *das wäre ein Paradigmenwechsel!*

----------


## LowRoad

*Intermittierende Hormonblockade (IADT)*

ist wohl die zur Zeit am weitesten angewandte Vorgehensweise, nach Versagen lokaler Therapien. Dazu eine Studie von Keizman und Kollegen vom "Kimmel Comprehensive Cancer Center" bzw. "Johns Hopkins School of Medicine". Sie untersuchten 96 Patienten unter IADT seit 1995. IADT bestand entweder aus HB1, also einfacher Testosteron-Unterdrückung, oder HB2 mit zusätzlicher Gabe eines Antiandrogens (Bicalutamid) unbekannter Dosis.

Die Patienten *sprachen durchschnittlich 71 Monate auf die Therapie an!* Soviel zu den hier oft angepriesenen "Ratgebern", welche die Hormonblockade wie folgt darstellen: "_...Wenn die Tumorzellen nach durchschnittlich zwei Jahren nicht mehr auf die Hormongabe reagieren,..._"

Interessant war auch, dass die PSA Verdopplungszeit (PSADT) in den IADT Pausen mit durchschnittlichen 2,3 Monaten deutlich kürzer war, wie die PSADT vor Therapiebeginn (7,3 Monate). Diese verkürzte PSADT blieb aber in den folgenden Therapiepausen unverändert. Prognostisch bedeutend für einen guten bzw. schlechten Verlauf der IADT war:

*1.* PSADT vor Therapiebeginn (>=6 vs. <6 Monate)
*2.* PSADT während der ersten Therapiepause (>=3 vs. <3 Monate)
*3.* PSA nadir innerhalb der ersten Therapiephase (<0.1 vs. >=0.1 ng/ml)

Wieder mal eine Bestätigung, dass IADT eine sichere Therapiemassnahme ist. Leider wurde der prognostisch wichtige Endpunkt PSA-NADIR nicht in das Therapiekonzept eingebaut, sondern generell nur einfache oder evt. zweifache Hormonblockade verwendet. Jim Waldenfels hat zu dieser Studie einen Kommentar verfasst, den ich hier in Auszügen vorstellen möchte:

*Jim Waldenfels:*
Wenn ich solche Studien über IADT lese, bin ich von dem großen Unterschied zwischen IADT mit oder ohne Finasterid oder Avodart erstaunt. Das die Johns Hopkins Experten, darunter Dr. Eisenberger, keine Finasterid oder Avodart verwenden überrascht mich nicht. Mit einiger Mühe konnte ich im Jahr 2000 einen Onkologen finden, der bereit war Finasterid zu Lupron und Casodex zu ergänzen. Das war damals meine Therapie, aber der Onkologe meinte, ich solle mich sicherheitshalber einem Experten für eine zweite Meinung vorstellen. Der Experte war Dr. Eisenberger, der leitende Autor der Johns Hopkins Studie, und er riet mir dazu den Rest der Finasterid Tabletten wegzuwerfen, da sie unbrauchbar wären. Glücklicherweise dachte mein Onkologe und ich wir sollten Finasterid zumindest aufbrauchen. Mein PSA begann dann zu fallen von etwa 0,6ng/ml bis hin zu <0,01ng/ml. 

Ich bewundere immer noch die Arbeit, die Johns Hopkins und Dr. Eisenberger unternahmen, aber leider war dies nicht auf die Verlängerung der Hormontherapie ausgerichtet. Von den meisten Patienten weiß ich, dass sich die IADT3 besser entwickelt hat wie bei mir, das ist auch verständlich, da ich weder Bestrahlung noch Operation hatte, wie viele von ihnen. Mein Fall war auch viel schwieriger. Zu Beginn (Baseline PSA 113,6ng/ml, GS 4+3=7, alle Stanzen positiv, Knochenharte Prostata, G3, mit perineuraler Invasion). Doch auch bei mir hat die IADT weit besser gewirkt wie bei dem Durchschnitt in dieser Studie.

Nadir betreffend glaubt das Johns Hopkins Team, dass ein PSA unter 0,1ng/ml ein günstiger Indikator wäre. Die Ärzte denen ich folge haben dokumentiert, dass ein Patient auf zumindest 0,05ng/ml kommen müsste, oder ggf. die Therapie ändern sollte da sein Fall zu aggressiv für die alleinige IADT3 Therapie ist. (Strum SB, Scholz MC, McDermed JE. Oncologist. 2000;5:45-52.)

Ein Papier veröffentlicht im "Journal of Urology" aus der gleichen Praxis, dokumentier einen Vorteil der IADT3 (mit Finasterid) in der Therapie für 60 Männer, gegenüber 41 Männern mit IADT2 (ohne Finasterid). Die Therapiephase in der Studie war im Durchschnitt 15,8 Monate, damit deutlich länger als die 6 bis 9 Monate für Männer in der Johns Hopkins Studie. Jedoch die Zeit ohne Therapie, die in der Johns Hopkins Studie im Durchschnitt nur 3,7 Monate betrug, war bei Scholz/Strum im Durchschnitt 15 Monate für die IADT2 Gruppe (etwa *einem Monat Pause für jeden Therapiemonat*), bzw. 31 Monate für die IADT3 Gruppe (etwa *zwei Monate Pause für jeden Therapiemonat*). 

Betrachtet man die gesamt Wirkungsdauer einer primären Hormonblockade, (ich bin nicht sicher ob Zweitlinientherapie am Johns Hopkins vorgesehen ist), so erreicht Johns Hopkins etwa 6 Jahre, basierend auf ihrer Version der IADT, bevor sich kastrations-resistenter Prostatakrebs entwickelt hat. In scharfen Kontrast dazu hat Dr. Scholz erklärte, dass es zwei typische Muster für die IADT3 Patienten in seiner Praxis gibt: entweder erfolgreiche Durchführung der Erstlinien-Hormonblockade (IADT3) etwa 10 bis 11 Jahre, oder dauerhaft!

Selbst bei Versagen der Hormonblockade kann durch Einsatz einer Zweitlinientherapie [Ketoconazol & Östrogen] die Therapiezeit evt. noch Monate bis Jahre erweitert werden.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Dr. Paul Schellhammer, Vorsitzender der "American Urological Association" von 2007 bis 2008 therapiert seinen CRPC seit einigen Jahren: "...including ketoconazole and transdermal estradiol patches for his castrate-resistant nonmetastatic PCa. I have been able thus far to avoid chemotherapy, he remarks. But I point out to folks that here I am 10 years later doingby all appearances and in actualityquite well..." wünschen wir ihm und uns, dass es so bleibt!

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Lowroad. Diese Ausfuehrungen zu verstehen, hierauf kompetent zu antworten und die Ergebnisse zum eigenen Krankheitsfall in Bezug zu setzen, ist nicht einfach und ueberschreitet wohl auch den Ausbildungs- und Erfahrungsstand sogar der meisten Urologen. Wie Du wohl mitbekommen hast, bin ich ein ueberzeugter Anhaenger der von Professor Bonkhoff geschmaehten Selektionstheorie, die das Geschehen bei der Hormonbehandlung anders erklaert, viel einfacher, und den Vorzug hat, dass sie die Krankheitsverlaeufe bei Prostatakrebs unter Hormontherapie plausibel erklaeren kann, ohne auf statistische Versuchsreihen zurueckgreifen zu muessen. Die Selektionstherapie hat auch den Vorzug, dass die Thesen praktisch leicht umsetzbar sind und insbesondere die schwerer therapierbare Hormonresistenz vermieden wird. Ich finde meine Quellen bei Tribukait, Al-Abadi, Boecking, aber Bestaetigung auch bei Leibowitz und insbesondere Walsh.
In einem spaeteren neuen Beitrag werde ich die Selektionstherapie noch einmal beschreiben. Heute wuensche ich Dir und allen Diskutanten in diesem Thread  erholsame Feiertage  und gutes Wetter fuer den Osterspaziergang. Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Reinardo,
unsere Urologen haben die Leitlinien, damit sie sich nicht ständig mit der Studienlage befassen müssen. Sie müssen entsprechend handeln, haben wenig Ermessensspielraum. Wer als Patient gewillt ist darüber hinaus zu gehen, dem mögen diese Ausführungen helfen, aber er muss auch einen Uro/Onkologen finden, der bereit ist diesen Off-Label Weg zu begleiten - schwierig!

Natürlich weiss ich, dass Du "Tribukait, Al-Abadi, Boecking" folgen möchtest. Ist in diesem Thread nicht schon viel dazu geschrieben worden?

Dir viel Glück auf Deinem Weg und Frohe Ostern Dir und allen Kollegen!

----------


## LowRoad

*Knochenabbau unter ADT (Hormonblockade)*

Bekanntlich verliert man unter Hormonblockade (ADT) an Knochenmasse. Während einige umgehend nach Einleiten einer ADT Knochenmasse verlieren, bleibt die Knochensubstanz bei anderen praktisch unverändert. Leider sind das Ausnahmen und man sollte zu Beginn einer ADT eine Knochendichtemessung durchführen. Kontrolluntersuchungen nach je 6-12 Monaten geben dann Aufschluss über den Knochenabbau.



Ist das die Erhaltung der Knochensubstanz wichtig?
*Ganz klar JA*, denn beim Knochenabbau werden Wachstumsfaktoren (GF) aus dem Knochen gelöst, die die Ansiedlung von Krebszellen begünstigen.
*Ganz klar JA*, denn mit Abnahme der Knochendichte besteht erhöhte Bruchgefahr. Knochenbrüche erzwingen zusätzliche Behandlungen, die wegen des therapiebedingt reduzierten Knochenstoffwechsels langsamer ablaufen. Körperliche Inaktivität ist die Folge, was wiederum prognostisch ungünstig ist (vgl. Sport & Krebs).

So lässt sich zeigen, dass Knochenkomplikationen (SREs) das Überleben negativ beeinflussen:



In den allermeisten Fällen ist somit eine Therapie zur Erhaltung der Knochendichte angeraten. Üblicherweise werden jetzt Bisphosphonate, die zur Osteoporoseprophylaxe entwickelt wurden, eingesetzt. Zometa, uns wohl allen bekannt, ist das wirksamste Mittel dieser Art. Teilweise wird Zometa auch in Verbindung mit zytotoxischen Effekten gebracht. Das sehe ich nicht so. Der rechtzeitige Einsatz von Zometa beim hormonunabhängigen Prostatakrebs (CRPC) kann zwar lebensverlängernd wirken (SAAD et al. NCI 2004: increased overall survival of 2,6 Month), aber dies beruht, meiner Meinung nach, ausschliesslich auf der Verhinderung von SREs, mit all seinen negativen Folgen (siehe oben). Ein krankheitsspezifischer Überlebensvorteil konnte, soviel ich weiss, bei Prostatakrebs noch nicht gezeigt werden.



Neuerdings gibt es einen Antikörper, der in die komplizierten Signalwege von Knochenmetastasen, Stroma, Osteoklasten und Osteblasten ect. einwirkt. Denosumab/Prolia zeigt in Studien verglichen mit Zometa eine längere Verzögerung von SREs. Einige Fachleute gehen noch einen Schritt weiter und stellen die Hypothese auf, Prolia könnte evt. die Ansiedlung von Knochenmetastasen wirksam verzögern:




> ...This data demonstrates that RANKL stimulated invasion of PC3 cells in vitro and supports the hypothesis that RANKL may serve as a chemoattractant factor for RANK-expressing tumor cells in vivo. ... In our own study we observed that RANKL inhibition with OPG-Fc reduced not only tumorinduced osteoclastogenesis and osteolytic lesions but also reduced PC3 skeletal tumor burden in a setting in which skeletal tumor and lesions were already established prior to treatment...


*Wir werden sehen...*

Einen intelligenten Ansatz wählt Dr. Myers um die Knochendichte seiner Patienten zu erhalten:

*Bone Loss & ADT / Knochenabbau unter Hormonblockade*

Guten Morgen. Hier ein weiteres Video von uns, diesmal zu der Frage eines Patienten der nach Prostatektomie momentan mit Hormonblockade behandelt wird. Er fragt an, ob wir das Thema Knochenabbau unter Hormonblockade besprechen könnten,
speziell unter dem Gesichtspunkt, diesen zu reduzieren. 
Was ich jetzt sage ist möglicherweise umstritten, da es noch keine einheitliche Meinung zur Herangehensweise zu diesem Problem gibt. Zuerst die Fakten zu diesem Sachverhalt:

Therapieren wir einen Mann mit Hormonblockade, also ich meine damit z.B. Lupron, Zoladex, Telstar, Elligard, operative Kastration,... alles Methoden Testosteron auf einen Kastrationswert abzusenken und dort zu halten. Normalerweise haben Männer einen so hohen Testosteronwert [Handzeichen] und ein Teil dieses Testosterons wird zu Estradiol umgewandelt [Aromatisierung], ungefähr so niedrig... Bei Frauen ist das genau andersrum, sie wandeln fast alles Testosteron in Östrogene um. Anders wie bei Männern. Aber ein kleiner Teil Östrogen spielt eine wichtige Rolle in der Gesundheit von Männern. Ich habe ein paar Patienten, die haben diese Umwandlungsfunktion verloren. Ihre Testosteronwerte sind sehr hoch, aber Estradiol ist praktisch nicht vorhanden. *Diese Männer haben Hitzewallungen und verlieren Knochensubstanz!*

Wir wissen, dass Testosteron in Estradiol, das weibliche Sex-Hormon umgewandelt wird, und den Knochenaufbau anregt. Erwachsene Männer haben einen komplexen Mix von Testosteron- und Östrogenwirkungen. Wenn wir die Männer mit LUPRON oder anderen Mitteln zur Hormonblockade therapieren, brechen die Testosteronwerte zusammen. Da kein Testosteron mehr vorhanden ist, brechen auch die Östrogenwerte zusammen. Die Abnahme von Estradiol ist es, was Hitzewallungen und Knochenabbau bewirkt. 

Die Menge des Knochenverlustes unter Hormonblockade variiert. Die grosse Mehrheit der Patienten verliert Knochenmasse gleich von Anfang an, nach 6 Monaten haben sie schon eine erhebliche Menge Knochenmasse verloren. Es gibt aber einige wenige, die verlieren nichts. Viele Urologen oder Onkologen, die sich mit Hormonblockade als Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms befassen, ignorieren das Problem. Ich denke das ist die Norm, das die Uro/Onkologen dieses Problem völlig ignorieren. Sonderbar, ich weiss auch nicht warum? Das scheint ein in der traditionellen Sichtweise liegendes Problem zu sein. Ein vernünftiger Ansatz wäre einer von zwei verschiedenen Vorgehensweisen:

*1.* Messen der Knochendichte vor Hormonblockade und nach 6 Monaten. Bei Patienten, die Knochendichte verlieren, muss etwas dagegen getan werden. Ich wette mal, die Untersuchung zeigt, es geht Knochendichte verloren, und es ist schwer sie wieder herzustellen! Später mehr dazu.

*2.* Wenn man sagt, das ist ein die allermeisten betreffendes Problem, dann versuchen wir es doch besser zu verhindern! Die Medikamente dazu heissen Bisphosphonate, sie verhindern Knochenabbau. Fosamax, Actonel, Boneva, Zometa usw. Unterschiedliche Applikationen, oral jeden Monat bis hin zu intravenös. Zometa ist das wirksamste Mittel. *Aber, diese Mittel bewirken keinen Knochenaufbau!* Wenn sie Knochenmasse verlieren, werden sie das mit Bisphosphonaten alleine nicht wiedergewinnen. Da muss noch anderes dazukommen um Knochenaufbau zu bewirken.

Die Mittel die derzeit eingesetzt werden haben auch noch erhebliche Nebenwirkungen! Sie verursachen teilweise Kiefernekrose. Das bedeutet, wenn sie diese Mittel für lange Zeit einsetzen, und es erfolgt eine Zahnbehandlung, kann der Kieferknochen absterben und sich dann entzünden. Ich meine damit Teile des Kieferknochens, nicht der ganze Knochen. Sehr schmerzhaft, und es muss langwierig behandelt werden. Wirklich sehr unangenehm, aber nicht lebensbedrohend. 

Bei intravenöser Gabe von Zometa, welches das meist verwendete Mittel ist, sehen wir auch noch andere Nebenwirkungen. Man muss die Nierenwerte [CREA] vor jeder Infusion peinlich genau überprüfen. Eine übliche Nebenwirkung sind Nierenprobleme, die auch sehr ernsthaft ausfallen können, wenn sie eine Zeitlang unbehandelt übersehen werden. Randomisierte Studien zum Knochenabbau bei [postmenopausalen] Frauen zeigen weitere Nebenwirkungen: Herzerkrankungen nehmen zu und Blutverdickung die zu Schlaganfällen führen können. Man setzt Bisphophonate präventiv bei postmenopausalen Frauen ein um Knochenabbau zu verhindern.

*Fehlendes Östrogen könnte ersetzt werden!* Das würde Knochenaufbau bewirken. Hätte einen Vorteil gegenüber Bisphosphonaten, die nur Knochenabbau minimieren. Unser Ansatz ist es deshalb, bei den meisten Männern durch gering dosierte Östrogenpflaster den Estradiolwert wieder in den Bereich zu bringen, in dem er vor Hormontherapie war. Zusätzlich reduziert dies die Hitzewallungen und den Knochenabbau ganz erheblich. Wir sehen oft das Gegenteil, eine Erhöhung der Knochendichte. Weitere Studien haben gezeigt, das der Estradiolwert bei Männern erheblichen positiven Einfluss auf die *kognitiven Fähigkeiten* hat, und das kann ich aus eigenen Beobachtungen bestätigen! Ich erinnere hier noch mal an ein älteres Video, welches Östrogene als alternative Hormontherapie beschreibt.

Dann gibt es noch ein interessantes neues Mittel: PROLIA [Denosumab]. Ein weiteres subkutan zu verabreichendes Medikament, welchen Knochenabbau reduziert. Hat möglicherweise auch Wirkung bei Prostatakrebs. Es ist ein ganz neues Mittel. Wir kennen momentan noch nicht die ganze Breite der Wirkungen und Nebenwirkungen. Aber man sollte das weiter beobachten, denn es könnte evt. die Möglichkeit der Krebszellen in die Knochen zu metastasieren beeinflussen. Vielversprechend! Kiefernekrosen sind leider auch dabei als Nebenwirkungen bekannt. Uns fehlen aber noch Langzeiterfahrungen.

Zuletzt noch eine Naturmedizin: ICARIIN. Stammt aus einem chinesischem Kraut. In Tierversuchen verhindert es Knochenabbau, und es wird seit Jahrhunderten, vielleicht Jahrtausenden eingesetzt. In China gilt es als Sexual-Stimulanz. Eine andere Studie zeigt, das es Wirkung gegen PC3 Prostatazelllinien hat. Sehr frühe Ergebnisse. Ein interessantes Kraut.

So machen wir das den Knochenabbau unter ADT betreffend. Wir versuchen es zu verhindern, durch niedrig dosierte Östrogenpflaster. Auch Bisphosphonate sind vernünftig. Unvernünftig ist es nichts zu machen und den Knochenabbau nicht zu kontrollieren! 

*Macht's Gut.*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nachfrage eines Patienten:
Ich habe gerade den interessanten Vortrag von Dr. Myers über ADT und Knochenabbau gesehen. Dabei war ich überrascht zu hören, dass er am Ende seiner Rede ICARIIN vorschlug, was nützlich sein könnte für die Bekämpfung von PCa und auch unseren Knochen helfen könnte. Ich habe immer gehört, dass ICARIIN (auch als Elfenblume - Epimedium bekannt) den Testosteronspiegel bei Männern erhöht!? Besteht dann nicht die Gefahr, wenn ein Mann ICARIIN nimmt, dass sein PSA Wert, aufgrund des Anstiegs von Testosteron, auch ansteigen würde? 

Wäre sehr interessiert einen Kommentar von Dr. Myers zu diesem Aspekt zu hören, oder von sonst jemand, der Kenntnisse über diesen Sachverhalt hat. Ich danke Ihnen!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Danke für Euer Interesse, ich hoffe das gibt genug Anregung zum Nachdenken. *THANKS and stay well.*

----------


## JürgenS

Auch ich gehöre zur Gruppe jener, bei denen ein relativ rapider Knochenabbau stattgefunden hat, trotz knochenstärkender NEM, die aber nicht ausreichend waren. Jetzt weiss ich es natürlich besser. Die Urologen sollten bei Einleitung einer HB mit LHRH Analoga verpflichtet werden, ausdrücklich auf die Gefahr einer Osteoporose  hinzuweisen und auch ein Knochenschutzregimen vorschlagen, statt diese Risiken, wenn überhaupt, nur nebenbei zu erwähnen.

Außer Bob the Builder (Bob der Baumeister) gibt es aber auch noch Strontium the First Bone Builder  (Strontium der erste Knochen Baumeister). So heißt der Titel folgenden Papiers.
http://aor.ca/assets/Research/pdf/strontium.pdf
Und hier noch eine PDF 
http://www.relentlessimprovement.com...otreatment.pdf

Alles wie immer leider nur auf Englisch.

Über Strontium ist schon oft geschrieben worden, es gerät aber immer wieder in Vergessenheit. Mich würde einmal interessieren, wie viele der mit LHRH Analoga Behandelten sich mit Strontium auseinandergesetzt haben und es auch nehmen.

JürgenS

----------


## HorstK

> Mich würde einmal interessieren, wie viele der mit LHRH Analoga Behandelten sich mit Strontium auseinandergesetzt haben und es auch nehmen.


Bei meiner dreifachen Hormonblockade (DHB nach Leibowitz) in 2002/2003 habe ich von Strontium nichts gewußt und nichts gehört.

Strontium...(in Deutsch)
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strontium

GnRH-Analoga, veraltet auch LHRH-Analoga...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GnRH-Analogon


Horst

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Jürgen&Klaus&Forum,

mit Strontium hatte ich mich schon einmal auseinandergesetzt um von den Bisphoshonaten wegzukommen.
Aber dann das gefunden:




> Strontiumranelat (Ranelicsäure ist pharmakologisch inativ) wird als alternative First-Line-Therapie bei postmenopausaler Osteoporose als Alternative zu Bisphosphonaten eingesetzt und nutzt die chemische Verwandschaft zwischen Calcium- und Strontium-Ionen aus. Strontiumionen werden wie Calciumionen in den Knochen eingebaut und das führt nachweislich zu einem erhöhten Knochenauf- und verringerten Knochenabbau. Des Weiteren wird die Knochendichte erhöht (was aber auch z.T. auf das erhöhte Molekulargewicht von Strontium i.Vgl. zu Calcium zurückzuführen ist). Man kann von einem bioisosteren Verhältnis zwischen Strontium- und Calcium-Ionen sprechen!
> Beachten SIe aber auch die Grenzen des Täuschens unseres Organismus:
> Unter der Behandlung mit Strontiumranelat kann es u.a. zu allergischen Reaktionen kommen, die man unter dem DRESS-Syndrom zusammenfässt. Der Körper lässt sich nicht immer überlisten!


Dann noch dieses zur allgemeinen Abschreckung:




> Nach der Einführung in der EU 2004 wurden bis November 2007 16 Fälle von schweren allergischen Reaktionen unter der Therapie mit Strontiumranelat gemeldet, davon 13 Fälle in Frankreich und 2 mit tödlichem Ausgang. Daraufhin haben die europäische und die französische Behörde die Aufnahme eines entsprechenden Warnhinweises in die Produktinformation angeordnet


Ende meines Gedankenganges zur Minimierung der Nekrosengefahr, dafür die Überlegung, ob eine 2 monatige Infusion oder evtl. eine Halbierung der Dosis bei monatlicher Gabe vertretbar ist, sofern eine bestimmte Zeitdauer der Medikation schon vorliegt.

Grüsse Hans-J.

----------


## JürgenS

Hallo Hans-J.

Die Warnhinweise betreffend Protelos sind hinlänglich bekannt, beziehen sich aber auf dieses Medikament, das als Alleintherapie mit einer Dosis von 2g/tgl. verabreicht wird. Die von Dr. Strum empfohlene Dosis lag weit darunter und wird zusätzlich zu einem Bisphosphonat gegeben.              Bei vielen NEM können Nebenwirkungen  auftreten und man sollte immer Risiko und Nutzen abwägen bevor man sich entscheidet.

Abgesehen davon habe ich gerade einen Link gefunden, der von Interesse sein könnte.

http://www.prostaatkanker.org/artikelen/dr-strum

JürgenS

----------


## LowRoad

> Nachfrage eines Patienten:
> Ich habe gerade den interessanten Vortrag von Dr. Myers über ADT und Knochenabbau gesehen. Dabei war ich überrascht zu hören, dass er am Ende seiner Rede ICARIIN vorschlug, was nützlich sein könnte für die Bekämpfung von PCa und auch unseren Knochen helfen könnte. Ich habe immer gehört, dass ICARIIN (auch als Elfenblume - Epimedium bekannt) den Testosteronspiegel bei Männern erhöht!? Besteht dann nicht die Gefahr, wenn ein Mann ICARIIN nimmt, dass sein PSA Wert, aufgrund des Anstiegs von Testosteron, auch ansteigen würde? 
> 
> Wäre sehr interessiert einen Kommentar von Dr. Myers zu diesem Aspekt zu hören, oder von sonst jemand, der Kenntnisse über diesen Sachverhalt hat. Ich danke Ihnen!


*Hier die aktuelle Stellungnahme von Dr.Myers:*

Diese Frage entspricht einem ähnlichen Sachverhalt wie bei Grüntee, früher schon besprochen, welches uns zu der Frage kommen lässt, was wir von Laborstudien erwarten können. Wir haben ein paar ähnliche Fragen wie ihre bekommen, welche nahe legten, meine Kommentare wären mit klinischen Empfehlungen gleichbedeutend. Offensichtlich muss ich mich genauer ausdrücken.

Ich denke ICARIIN ist ein sehr interessantes Molekül mit möglicherweise klinischem Nutzen. Allerdings, das hier verwendete Wort ist "möglicherweise". Lassen sie mich ganz deutlich ausdrücken was wir wissen. Wir wissen, dass dieser Stoff seit langem in Asien Verwendung findet, und man meint, dass es die Sexualfunktion älterer Männer verbessert. Keine dieser medizinischen Papiere diesbezüglich wären derart überzeugend wie eine klinische Studie zur Nutzenermittlung. Aber sie bieten eine ausreichende Basis für eine Hypothese um damit randomisierte Kontrollstudien zu starten. Alles andere ICARIIN betreffend stammt aus Laborversuchen und ich hatte bereits auf die begrenzte Aussagekraft dieser Versuche hingewiesen. In Tierversuchen schien ICARIIN die Wirkung von Testosteron zu verbessern, oder es konnte dieses ersetzen.

Gewichtheber oder andere an Body-Building interessierte nutzen ICARIIN wegen dieser Eigenschaft und in einzelnen Fällen wird von einem Nutzen gesprochen, in anderen Fällen blieb dieser aus. In der Szene wird darüber diskutiert, ob dieses Verhalten durch die unsichere Qualität der Nahrungs-Ergänzungen begründet ist, welche aus Asien nach USA oder Europa verschickt werden.

In weiblichen Nagetieren, bei denen die Eierstöcke operativ entfernt wurden, sie sich somit in einer künstlichen Menopause befanden, hat ICARRIN den Knochenabbau reduzieren können. Es gibt keine Studien an Menschen diesbezüglich, und ich kenne auch keine einzelnen Kasuistiken. Life Extension (LEF) vermarktet eine Nahrungsergänzung, Prelox, die Arginine, Pycnogenol und ICARIIN enthält, zur Anregung der männlichen Sexualfunktion. Ein paar meiner Patienten berichteten mir von verstärkender Wirkung der Sexualfunktion, und zumindest von einer Ehefrau habe ich das bestätigt bekommen.

Neben meiner üblichen Zurückhaltung anekdotische Einzelfälle betreffend, möchte ich noch auf ein paar Punkte hinweisen. Libido wird ganz klar subjektiv empfunden und kann somit evt. durch den Placebo-Effekt beeinflusst werden. Mit anderen Worten, wenn ich einer Gruppe von Männern eine Zuckerpille gebe, und ihnen erzähle das dies ihre Sexualfunktion steigern würde, würden einige Männer diese Steigerung erfahren.

Zweitens, die Kombination von Arginine und Pycnogenol wurde in einer gut ausgelegten klinischen Studie getestet, und zeigten eine Verbesserung der erektilen Funktion. Wir können also nicht sicher sein, dass ICARIIN das weiter verbessert.

Im AIDP (American Institute for Diseases of the Prostate) messen wir routinemässig Testosteron jeden Monat bei unseren Patienten. Das machen wir auch bei Männern, welche Prelox einnehmen. Wir konnten bisher keine Änderung des Serum-Testosterons erkennen, aber sie müssen wissen, dass dieser Wert starken Schwankungen von Tag zu Tag unterworfen ist. Das erschwert es einen kleinen Anstieg der Testosteronwerte zu erkennen.

In Laborversuchen konnte ICARIIN Wirkung gegen PC3 Prostatakrebs Zelllinien zeigen. PC3 besitzt keinen Rezeptor für Testosteron und ist somit komplett hormonunabhängig. Es ist eine der aggressivsten verfügbaren Zelllinien für humanen Prostatakrebs.Wirkung gegen diesen Zelltyp ist schon beeindruckend. Aber wir wissen nicht, ob die erforderliche Dosis Menschen sicher verabreicht werden kann. Unabhängig davon wissen auch nicht, ob dieser Stoff Wirkung bei Prostatakrebs in Patienten hat. Bisher habe ich keine Prostatakrebs Wirkung bei meinen Patienten die Prelox einnehmen erkennen können.

Zusammenfassend kann ich sagen, dass ICARIIN und Prelox interessante Mittel sind, und sie könnten von klinischem Nutzen sein. Ich denke die grösste Hürde für die zukünftige Nutzung sind meine Bedenken, die ich bei allen Medikamenten habe, die aus China kommen: die Qualitätskontrolle scheint momentan ein ernsthaftes übergreifendes Problem zu sein.

----------


## LowRoad

*Hormontherapie "früh oder verzögert"* 

eine Frage die uns immer wieder beschäftigt. Betrachten möchte ich hier nicht die ADT als Primärtherapie, sondern der Einsatz der Hormontherapie in palliativen Situationen. Dies, da fast alle mir bekannten Uro/Onkologen heutzutage den Einsatz einer ADT als alleinige Primärtherapie ablehnen. Leibowitz hat die 3-fache Hormontherapie HB3 oder ADT3 mit entwickelt und setzt sie auch bei lokalem Erkrankungsstadium als Ersttherapie ein. Neben Leibowitz, der keine Studien veröffentlicht hat, ist mir nur noch Dr. Fernand Labrie als Vertreter einer kurativen ADT bekannt: _"...Prostate cancer is extremely dependent upon androgens - when localized, the cancer can be cured if androgens are properly blocked by combined androgen blockade"_

Die aktuellen Studien, z.B. Vergleich von ADT vs. IADT widersprechend diesen Aussagen und auch die bekannten Uro/Onkologen wie Scholz, Strum, Myers, Barken ect. Setzen die ADT nicht (mehr) als alleinige Ersttherapie in lokalen Erkrankungssituationen ein. 

Kommen wir auf die Rezidivsituation zurück, für die ich hier ein Beispiel aus dem P2P Newsletter vorstellen möchte, um die Fragestellung zu verdeutlichen:



> I was diagnosed 3 years ago at age 49. PSA 13.6; GS 7 (3+4); 6/10 positive cores;
> 08/2008 RRP; Pathology GS7 (3+4); clear nodes; positive margin; no SV invasion;
> 07/2009 SRT 78 Gy
> PSA history, post RRP:
> 10/2008: 0.04
> 11/2008: 0.06
> 12/2008: 0.06
> 3/2009: 0.1
> 6/2009: 0.2 -> SRT 78Gy in 07/2009
> ...


Ein leider typischer Verlauf. Frank fragt sich nun, wann mit Hormontherapie anfangen? Gibt es Vorteile bei früher oder verzögertem Einsatz? Denn Hormontherapie (ADT) wird seine Lebensqualität (QOL) negativ beeinflussen!
_"...ADT wird begleitet durch Nebenwirkungen, welcher erhebliche physische und psychische Veränderungen verursachen, einschließlich: Verlust der Körperbehaarung, Gynäkomastie, Genital-Hypotrophie [Verkleinerung von Organen], Impotenz, verminderte Libido, Hitzewallungen, Gewichtszunahme und die Entwicklung eines weiblichen Musters der Verteilung des Körperfetts (Higano, 2003; Strum, 1999). Viele Patienten unter ADT nehmen sich selbst als unmännlich wahr (zB Gray, Fitch, Phillips, Labrecque, & Fergus, 2002; Navon & Morag, 2003; Oliffe, 2005, 2006) und sind anfällig für Depressionen (Fowler,_
_Collins, Corkery, Elliott, & Barry, 2002; Pirl, Siegel,Goode, & Smith, 2002)...."_ (Aucoin, Wassersug 2006) 

Die Frage nach Vorteilen einer frühen oder verzögerten ADT wird schon Jahrzehnten gestellt, seit man von der Hormonempfindlichkeit des Prostatakrebses weiss. Erste grössere Untersuchungsreihen wurden in den VACURG Studien beschrieben. In der VACURG-I Studie mit 5mg DES verursachte dies viele mit Herz- Kreislaufversagen verbunden Todesfälle. Die Studie zeigte im Nachhinein keinen Überlebenszeitvorteil und viele Ärzte verzichteten danach auf den Einsatz von DES bei der Behandlung von Prostatakrebs. 



In eine überarbeiteten VACURG-II Studie konnte gezeigt werden, dass Männer mit lokal fortgeschrittenen Erkrankungen (pT3) oder metastasierten Erkrankungen (pT4) bei 1mg DES einen kleinen Überlebensvorteil hatten. Eine neuere Überarbeitung der VACURG Daten legt die Anwendung früher ADT bei jüngeren und/oder hohem Gleason Grad nahe. (Byar, NCI Monograph 7. 1988)

Eine weitere Studie der Medical Research Council (MRC) Prostate Cancer Working Party Investigators Group mit 934 Patienten mit asymptomatischen T3/T4 Erkrankungen kam 1997 zu dem Ergebnis, dass frühe ADT langfristig Vorteile hat:



Hierbei erkannte man schon, dass etwa 10% der Patienten sehr gut ohne weitere Therapie auskommen würden, da ihre Lebenserwartung ein krankheitsspezifisches Versterben als unwahrscheinlich erkennen lässt. Umgekehrt bedeutet das aber auch, dass bei jüngeren Patienten die frühe ADT vorteilhafter ist.

Beides sind Studien basieren auf dem Einsatz der Hormontherapie als *Ersttherapie*, ohne begleitende oder vorausgegangene lokale Therapieform wie Operation (RPE) oder Strahlentherapie (RT). Dieses Vorgehen ist etwas ausser Mode gekommen (siehe oben: Leibowitz/Labrie), da sich gezeigt hat, dass z.B. begleitende RT zur ADT erhebliche Vorteile beim Überleben hat, dauerhafte Remissionen möglich wären. Beispielsweise Bolla: _"CONCLUSIONS: Adjuvant treatment with goserelin, when started simultaneously with external irradiation, improves local control and survival in patients with locally advanced prostate cancer."_

Selbst in metastasierten Situationen scheint eine vorausgehende RPE zur Tumorlastsenkung, also die operative Entfernung der Prostata und evt. der Lymphknoten vorteilhaft zu sein:

 

Geringe Tumorlast ist lange Zeit therapierbar, große Tumorlast, die sich lange Zeit hat entwickeln können, ist nur kurz mittels Hormontherapie behandelbar. Dies unterstützt die These, dass Kastrationsresistenz auch von der Tumormasse abhängt. 

-- wird fortgesetzte --

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Low road

"Dies unterstützt die These, dass Kastrationsresistenz auch von der Tumormasse abhängt"

D.H. je mehr Masse desto resistenter. Ist das nicht eher so zu sehen je mehr Masse desto mehr "Hormone" brauch ich,
da aber die Dosierung Konstant bleibt (vermutlich) wird der Quotien mg "Hormon"/ gTumor kleiner und damit nicht so.
 wirksam. Damit leigt eine Dosis/ Wirkungsbeziehung vor

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo LowRoad,
hervorragend, sehr interessant ist Dein letzter Beitrag, und ich freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung. Ich habe dazu noch eine Frage, und zwar handelt es sich um eine Übersetzung oder ist es eine Eigenschöpfung aus Recherchen?
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Lowroad. Meine Anerkennung zu Deiner hervorragenden Recherche und Fragestellung. Wäre es aber nicht besser, Du machtes damit einen eigenen Thread auf, da neu Interessierten nicht zugemutet werden sollte, alles Vorhergehende noch zu lesen?
Die Frage der sofortigen oder verzögerten Hormontherapie interessiert mich als von der Fragestellung direkt Betroffener natürlich sehr, denn seit Beginn meiner Beschwerden im November 2009 wehre ich mich fast schon verzweifelt gegen die gutgemeinten Absichten meiner behandelnden Ärzte, bei mir eine Hormontherapie zu beginnen. Die Diverrgenz zur herrschenden Lehrmeinung ist sogar noch größer geworden, nachdem die Charité mir anlässlich einer TUR-P einen Gleason 4+5 attestiert hat und die Ärztin im Krankenhaus mir auf mein Einwände wegen der Nebenwirkungen die Kastration angeboten hatte, von der sie sagte, dass dies jetzt so gut gemacht werden könne, dass äußerlich nichts zu sehen sei. 
Mein Widerstand gründet sich aber in Wirklichkeit nicht so sehr auf die Nebenwirkungen der Hormontherapie sondern viel mehr auf die Forschungsergebnisse der Cytopathologie, insbes. aber auf die Lehre von Patrick Walsh, nachlesbar in seinem Buch Guide to Surviving Prostate Cancer, wo er im Abschnitt über die Hormontherapie S. 439 "When Should You Begin Hormonal Therapy" ausführlich und überzeugend darlegt, dass es keinen Sinn macht sondern nur schadet, Hormontherapie v o r dem Beginn krebsinduzierter Beschwerden zu beginnen. Er bezieht sich hierbei auf "a study done by the Veterans Administration Cooperative Urological Research Group". "The study", schreibt er, "though not originally intended for this purpose, turned into a comparison of early hormonal therapy versus delayed treatment. There was no difference in survival between the men who started hormonal therapy late and the men who had been on it all along." Er bewertet die schon ältere Studie als "rock solid and still holds up today".

Du hast, wie ich aus Deinen Beiträgen sehe, sehr guten Zugang zu amerikanischen Quellen und wärest besser in der Lage als ich, zu der von Dir gestellten Frage zu verlässlichen Schlussfolgerungen zu kommen. Die Antwort, wer hier Recht hat, ist einigermaßen brisant, da die vorherrschende Lehrmeinung, auch bei Privatärzten wie Scholz, Myers, die in der Regel besser informiert sind als das urologische Fußvolk, in der frühzeitigen Hormontherapie einen Überlebensvorteil sieht.

Völlig getrennt hiervon sollte man betrachten die Hormontherapie als Ersttherapie (DHB)bei Niedrig-Risiko-Krebs, wo nach Leibowitz kurativer Erfolg zu erzielen ist, sowie begleitende Hormontherapie bei Bestrahlung oder zwecks Verkleinerung der Tumormasse vor radikaler Behandlung. In diesen Fällen steht der Einsatz der Hormontherapie außer Zweifel.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Reinhard,
diesmal stimmen wir in unseren Ansichten ziemlich überein bis auf eine Ausnahme, die auch LowRoad in seinem Beitrag anders als Du beurteilt, und zwar




> Völlig getrennt hiervon sollte man betrachten die Hormontherapie als Ersttherapie (DHB)bei Niedrig-Risiko-Krebs, wo nach Leibowitz kurativer Erfolg zu erzielen ist


- Nehmen wir einmal Deine Ausgangsbasis mit GS 2 + 3 und PSA 8,9, was doch als Niedrig-Risiko-Krebs anzusehen ist. Dir hat die DHB nicht den erhofften kurativen Erfolg gebracht. Was ist denn nun für die DHB als die Grenze anzunehmen etwa GS 4 oder gar GS 3?

- Nehmen wir einmal HorstK. Horst sagt in einem anderen Thread schon etwas resigniert/verzweifelt _JA, so kann's geh'n..._
_...verheißungs- und schwungvoll gestartet und nach 4 Therapien (DHB, RPE, Rezidiv-u.Lymphknoten-OP und Strahlentherapie) metastasiert gelandet._
und an anderer Stelle _Meine DHB waren verlorene Jahre._
Das ist auch meine Meinung, und diese geht noch weiter, denn ohne DHB wären seine Chancen für einen kurativer Erfolg aussichtsreicher gewesen, und zwar frei nach Tribukait und Altmeister Böcking, der es mit seiner so geliebten Aussage, Die Guten machen Platz für die Bösen auf den Punkt gebracht hat. Übrigens haben die Verläufe bei Horst und bei Ludwig und später bei Ralf meine Zweifel an der DHB geweckt, so dass ich parallel zur DHB einen kurativen Ansatz mit der Protonenbestrahlung gewählt habe.

- Leichter Themenwechsel. Nehmen wir jürgvw. Als ich Labrie las, musste ich sofort an Jürg denken, der seine Hormontherapie nach dem Protokoll von Labrie durchgeführt hat, und zwar bis sie nicht mehr gewirkt hat. Dann folgte Chemo mit Taxotere, also ein Ablauf gemäß S3 Leitlinie.
Nach den hier vorgetragenen Horrorszenarien müsste Jürg schon längst tot sein- entschuldige bitte Jürg. Seine Überlegungen, seine Planung, seine Durchführung und seine Ergebnisse kann jeder in den KISP-Texten nachlesen.

Ich habe mich sowieso gewundert, warum Jürgs Therapieablauf, seine Erfolge nicht im Forum diskutiert wurden. Vielleicht, weil es nur in der Leitlinie steht?
Gruß Knut.

----------


## jürgvw

Lieber Knut, 

es ist sehr freundlich, dass Du an mich denkst, und ich habe natürlich nichts dagegen, immer noch nicht ein Opfer der Horrorszenen geworden zu sein. Präzisieren muss ich aber, dass es die Leitlinien S3 zurzeit meiner Diagnose im Jahr 1999 noch nicht gab (zumindest nicht in der heutigen Form). Ich werde als Einwohner einer zweisprachigen Stadt (Deutsch/Französisch) von einem französischprachigen Urologen behandelt, der seine Ausbildung an einer schweizerischen Universität der Westschweiz bekam, wo Prof. Labrie einen grossen Stellenwert hatte. Das erklärt die HB2 als Ersttherapie, obwohl das schon damals den schweizerischen Richtlinien nicht entsprach (aber wohl der Diagnose mit Fernmetastasen gerecht wurde). 

Ich glaube auch, dass es für mich von Vorteil war, relativ früh zu einer Onkologin gewechselt zu haben (beim Uro, einem ausgezeichneten Mann, bekomme ich immer noch meine Eligard), die ohne grosse Umstände bereit war, mit mir auch Ketoconazol zu versuchen - mit erfreulichem Erfolg. Auch die von ihr vorgeschlagene Taxtotere-Therapie war erfolgreich, doch kommt nun auch bei mir der Moment, wo ich ernsthaft überlegen muss, was geschehen soll, wenn die zweite Taxotere-Phase die Wirkung verliert. Abirateron lässt ja immer noch auf sich warten und ist zudem verwandt mit Ketoconazol, das ich schon ausgereizt habe. 

Diese Fragen werde ich mit meiner Onkologin in den nächsten Monaten gründlich diskutieren und darüber berichten, und zwar nicht nur bei Erfolg, sondern auch beim nie auszuschliessenden Misserfolg. Bei dieser Diskussion wird S3 wichtig, aber sicher nicht sakrosankt sein... 

Beste Grüsse und Wünsche an alle 

Jürg

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Er bezieht sich hierbei auf "a study done by the *Veterans Administration Cooperative Urological Research Group*". "The study", schreibt er, "though not originally intended for this purpose, turned into a comparison of early hormonal therapy versus delayed treatment. There was no difference in survival between the men who started hormonal therapy late and the men who had been on it all along." Er bewertet die schon ältere Studie als "*rock solid and still holds up today*"...


*Hallo Reinardo,*
vielen Dank für Dein Lob. Ich weiss natürlich, dass Du einen speziellen Weg gehst und auch gehen willst, den Du in den von Dir beschrieben Papieren bestätigt siehst. In Deinem Verweis auf Patrick Walsh bezieht sich dieser auf die Studie der "Veterans Administration Cooperative Urological Research Group" (VACURG), welche ich ebenfalls in meine Betrachtung (siehe oben) aufgenommen hatte. Vielleicht bin ich nicht ganz einverstanden mit dem Fazit von Patrick Walsh, weshalb ich diese Studie, es sind eigentlich 3, noch mal genauer beleuchten möchte.

*VACURG-I* startete 1960(!) und untersuchte, ob frühe oder verzögerte Hormonblockade mittels Kastration, 5mg Östrogen (DES = Diethylstilbestrol), oder Placebo längeres Gesamtüberleben bringt. Wie ich gezeigt hatte, brachte diese Studie vergleichbare Gesamtüberlebensraten bei cT3, cT4 Patienten, die als palliativ angesehen keine lokale Therapieform angeboten bekamen. Bei Patienten, die als pT1 oder pT2 diagnostiziert wurden, wurde vor Hormontherapie die Prostata operativ entfernt. 

Stage*I**II**III**IV*Treatment*Px+P**Px+E**Px+P**Px+E**P**E**O+P**O+E**P**E**O+P**O+E*Number of patients60608594262265266257223211203216*Cancer of prostate**3**2**8**2**46**18**35**25**105**82**97**82*Cardiovascular20252532881129510855765659Other causes7109124350544829232940Total deaths30374246177180184181189181182181
Px = Radical prostatectomy 
P = Placebo 
E = 5mg Diethylstilbestrol daily 
O = Orchiectomy 

Wie man sieht, dass *pT1* Patienten unter Hormontherapie ein schlechteres Gesamtüberleben haben, als wenn sie Placebo bekommen hätten. Dies resultiert hauptsächlich aus den zusätzlichen Herzinfakarkt + Tod durch "other causes". Das die krankheitsspezifische Sterblichkeit bei pT1 gering ist, hat +/- DES darauf praktisch keinen Einfluss. Bei *pT2* wird es spannender, die krankheitsspezifische Sterblichkeit liegt bei +/- DES bei 8/2, also ein klarer Vorteil, der jedoch durch andere Todesursachen wettgemacht wird. Bei *pT3* bzw. *pT4* ist das vergleichbar, wobei sich hier nochzeigt, dass DES wirksamer wie chirurgische Kastration ist.

*Fazit:* Frühe Östrogen-Therapie ist wirksam und verlängert das krankheitsspezifische Überleben, aber erhöht die Rate der nicht krankheitsspezifischen Todesfälle. 

Bei Veröffentlichung der Ergebnisse gab es eine Menge Kritik, da man die Todesursache nicht klar nachvollziehen konnte. Ebenso war der Gesundheitszustand der Patienten in den einzelnen Armen nicht erkennbar, oder ob diese entspr. ordnungsgemäss behandelt worden wären. Es blieben Fragen offen. Die Todesursache ist auch nicht immer einfach festzustellen. Beispielhaft beschrieben wird ein stark metastasierter Patient, der weil bettlägerig eine Lungenentzündung bekam, und dann in Folge eines Herzinfarktes starb. Was war jetzt die Todesursache? 

*VACURG-II* nahm dann (ab 1967), wegen der hohen Rate an Herz-Kreislaufproblemen im 5mg DES Arm, die Dosis auf 1mg bzw. 0,2mg zurück und es wurde keine begleitende Kastration durchgeführt, also DES vs. Placebo. Die Todesursache wurde etwas genauer spezifiziert:

Deaths by Stage, Treatment, and Cause, Prostate Study 2Stage*III**IV*Treatment*Placebo**0.2 DES**1.0 DES**5.0 DES**Placebo**0.2 DES**1.0 DES**5.0 DES*Number of patients7573737353525554*Cancer of prostate**11**9**3**3**21**28**17**14*Cardiovascular151418311071010Other causes11191479147Total deaths3742354140363131

Interessante Daten, wie ich meine. Man sieht, dass 1mg DES Wirkung bei PCA hat, ohne die Herz-Kreislauftodesrate wesentlich zu erhöhen, im Gegensatz zu 5mg DES. Die unklare Todesrate "Other causes" wirkt hier ausgleichend, aber es fehlen weiterhin exakte Erklärungen. Leider sind die Teilnehemerzahlen deutlich kleiner und die Nachbeobachtungszeit kürzer.

*Fazit:* Liegt kein Herz-Kreislaufrisko vor (meist jüngere Patienten) hat früher Einsatz von 1mg (später bis 3mg) DES bei fortgeschrittenen Erkrankungsstadien klare Überlebensvorteile. Sonst nicht.

Um die Nebenwirkungen der Östrogen Therapie zu umgehen geht man heutzutage weg von oralen Östrogenen, hin zu Östrogen-Pflastern bzw. subkutaner Depotapplikation. Damit lassen sich recht stabile nebenwirkungsarme Krankheitsverläufe zeigen, die ich hier mal durch Prof. Wassersug beschreiben lasse:




> ...Yes, there is an alternative to Lupron (and that class of drugs): transdermal estradiol. My suggestion is that you take the Wibowo et al. 2011 paper, attached here, and the list of references below to you MD and ask him/her why s/he didn't suggest transdermal estradiol. *I have been on it for over a decade, with no bone dimeralization, no hot flashes, no evidence of cognitive impairment, sexual interest retained, etc.* If there is strong history of breast cancer in your family though, it would need to be monitored. The one side effect is nipple sensitivity and some gynecomastia. There are ways to deal with that, although not all men find it a problem.


 (R.Wassersug 29-MAY-2011)




> ...but after failing Zoladex, Casodex, Keto and Taxotere, by Doc put me on DES to see if it would work. He wanted to keep Zytiga as a backup. DES seems to be working for now. *After 6 weeks my PSA went from 13.6 to 6.0*....Steve Bryan


 (07-JUN-2011)

Vielleicht auch ein Weg für Dich? Wie auch immer, ich drück Dir die Daumen! 
Bedenk man dann noch, dass man DES mit LDK oder als ADT2 mit Bicalutamid kombinieren könnte, was weitere Vorteile bringt, erscheinen Patric Walshs Ansichten nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäss.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo LowRoad:-

Nochmals Dank für Deine Analyse. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mich mit derVACURG Studie schwer getan habe, weil die Fragestellungen eigentlich nicht unser Problem betrafen und das Ergebnis betr. früher oder später Hormontherapie, wie Walsh schreibt, nur ein Nebenprodukt dieser Studie war. In seiner einleitenden Zusammenfassung schreibt der kommentierende David P. Byar, dass die Orchiektomie im Vergleich mit Östrogen keinen Überlebensvorteil bringt und die Kombination Orchiektomie plus Östrogen gegenüber Östrogen alleine auch keinen Überlebensvorteil bringt. Überträgt man das auf die heute zur Anwendung kommende Hormontherapie, lässt sich nur sagen, dass man mit Hormontherapie dasselbe Ergebnis erzielt wie mit der Orchiektomie und eine Hormontherapie kombiniert mit Orchiektomie ist ohnehin nicht üblich. 
Die Toxizität hoher Dosen Östrogen ist bekannt, worauf Du ja auch bereits hingewiesen hattest. 
David P. Byar schreibt aber auch, die generelle Empfehlung aus der Studie sei es, mit der Östrogen-Behandlung erst zu beginnen, wenn Symptome auftreten, und zwar dann mit der Niedrig-Dosis von 1.0 DES täglich. Hinterfragen könnte man diese Ergebnisse nur mit dem Argument, dass Östrogene ein breiteres Wirkungsspektrum aufweisen als unsere Hormontherapie, also hormonresistente Krebszellen miterfassen, allerdings sicherlich auch nur selektiv.

Interessant für unsere Frage fand ich die auf S. 1128 Vol. 32 Fig.1 Überlebenskurven für Patienten der Stadien III und IV, d. h. nicht vorbehandelte Patienten mit lokal fortgeschrittener Erkrankung (III) und nicht vorbehandelter Patienten mit Fernmetastasen (IV). Mein Eindruck ist zunächst, dass es nicht gut war, diese Gruppen zusammenzufassen. Die Kurven hinsichtlich der Überlebenszeit von Patienten mit Fernmetastasen zeigen aus diesem Grunde ein zu günstiges Überleben. Vergleicht man hier jedoch die Placebo-Gruppe mit der Östrogen-Gruppe, dann zeigt sich klar, dass bei diesen beiden Gruppen von Patienten gar nichts zu tun, die schlechteste Strategie wäre. Man sieht aber auch, dass die Orchiektomie schlechter abschneidet als die Östrogen-Therapie, eben weil Östrogene ein breiteres Wirkungsspektrum haben als ADTs.
Die Studie ist sehr von den Todesfällen des Herz-Kreislaufsystems nach Einnahme von Östrogenen bestimmt. Ein klares Ergebnis für oder gegen die frühe oder verzögerte Hormontherapie kann ich aus der Kommentierung von David P. Byar allerdings nicht erkennen und bin nun doch auf die Beurteilung durch Patrick Walsh zurückgeworfen, welche auf den Seiten 473  475 in seinem Guide zu lesen ist. Hier finden sich nun allerdings Überlebenskurven aus der Studie, welche in der Kommentierung von David P. Byar nicht enthalten sind, die Grundaussage von Patrick Walsh aber klar bestätigen: Does Early Hormonal Therapy Prolong Life? The answer is NO

Es werden gegenübergestellt: sofortige Orchiektomy versus verzögerte Therapie bei lokal fortgeschrittenem Krebs und sofortige Orchiektomie versus verzögerte Therapie bei metastatischem Krebs. Verzögerte Therapie bedeutet: mit Hormontherapie erst beginnen bei Einsetzen krebsinduzierter Beschwerden Die Kurve bestätigt im Fällen von metastatischem Krebs die Aussage von Tribukait, dass etwa 20% der in diesem Stadium Erkrankten 5 Jahre und länger überleben können, ohne jedoch nach einer Erklärung zu suchen.
Ich bedaure, dass ich aus technischen Gründen diese beiden Überlebenskurven hier nicht wiedergeben kann. Vielleicht kannst Du Dir diese Kurven aus einer anderen Quelle beschaffen und dazu noch einmal etwas sagen.

In Deinem Beitrag erwähnst Du Labrie und Leibowitz und deren These von dem kurativen Potenzial der Hormontherapie und deren Einsatz als Ersttherapie. Ich bin überzeugt, dass die zur Leibowitzschen DHB (Dreifachen Hormonblockade) gelegentlich von Ärzten und ehemaligen Patienten geäußerte Kritik unbegründet ist und in nicht ausreichender Kenntnis dessen Therapieprotokolls oder der pathologischen und biologischen Voraussetzungen für diese Therapie seine Ursache hat. Schon ex definitione muss die Hormontherapie kurativ sein, wenn der Krebs ausschliesslich oder mindestens fast ausschließlich hormonsensibel ist, was bei Gleason 2+3 bis 3+3 der Fall sein kann. Dass z.B. mein Krebs bei Erstdiagnose Gleason 2+3 bereits Zellen eines noch höheren Gleason enthielt, hat Professor Böcking in einer nachträglich erstellten DNA-Analyse nachgewiesen. Es zeigt sich hier auch klar die Aussagekraft einer DNA-Analyse zusätzlich zur Gleason-Bestimmung. Professor Böcking hat mich persönlich gut beraten. Seine Kritik an Leibowitz verstehe ich auch nur als ein politisch korrektes Vehikel, um der vorherrschenden Ärztemeinung wegen ihres derzeit unverantwortlichen Umgangs mit Hormontherapie entgegenzutreten.

Deine Hinweise zur Tumorlast  und  zum Zeitpunkt  der Hormonresistenz in Abhängigkeit vom Stadium der Erkrankung können wir vielleicht gesondert diskutieren, um diesen Thread nicht zu sehr auszuweiten.


Ich schließe aus Deinem Beitrag, dass Du den frühen Einsatz der Hormontherapie favorisierst. Bei längerer Anwendung ist die Hormontherapie für das Lebensgefühl und den Knochenbau jedoch eine Katastrophe und die Schäden sind nicht reparabel. Da wäre es doch ein Segen, wenn die Erkenntnis sich durchsetzte, dass, ausgenommen die in meinem vorhergehenden Beitrag genannten Sonderfälle, mit Hormontherapie erst begonnen werden muss, wenn sich Beschwerden einstellen.

Es würde mich freuen, wenn wir weiterhin zu diesem Thema uns informieren könnten.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## LowRoad

*Hormontherapie "früh oder verzögert" Teil-2*

Hormontherapie ist keine harmlose Therapieform und eine Entscheidung, es jetzt zu nutzen oder später sollte sorgfältig überdacht werden. Wir fürchten uns alle vor dem Kastrationsresistenten Krankheitsstadium, da dies die Therapieoptionen dann stark einengen. Verzögerte ADT oder zumindest intermittierende ADT (IADT) sollte dieses Stadium hinausschieben und uns ein längeres Überleben ermöglichen. Eine Studie aus Bern unterstützt diese Theorie der Zellselektion, ohne jedoch zu untersuchen, welche Konsequenzen dies z.B. auf das Überleben hat:




> CONCLUSIONS: Our results suggest that AD therapy selects for S/P[stem/progenitor]- and NE[neuroendocrine]-like PCa cells in vitro and in vivo, which are able to reinitiate a tumor. Restoration of androgenic signaling in these cells induces the outgrowth of a more differentiated cellular phenotype. As AD resistant cells can even be proliferative without androgens, AD therapy may select for the outgrowth of a more malignant cellular phenotype leading to castration resistance.


Das hört sich erst mal bedrohlich an, aber was bedeutet das für die Krankheitsentwicklung, Krankheitsspezifische- und Gesamtsterblichkeit? 

Ein starker Verfechter der verzögerten ADT ist *Tribukait* und seine Kollegen. Sie haben die* DNA-Zytometrie* mit entwickelt und in diversen Papieren der Öffentlichkeit vorgestellt.


Peritetraploide DNA-Verteilung, unbehandelt (gepunktete Linie) vs. mit ADT (unbekannter Art) behandelt.

*Tribukait* ist leider der einzig mir bekannte Forscher, der das entsprechend untersucht hat. Die Studienergebnisse sind somit nicht derart nachvollziehbar, z.B. was Ausgangssituation der Patienten, Krankheitsfortschritt ect. Angeht, als dass man das als Tatsache hinnehmen müsste. Es fehlen multizentrische Verifikationen dieses Sachverhaltes. 

Was mich etwas stutzig macht, ist die Tatsache, dass Patienten mit peritetraploide DNA-Verteilung, etwa Gleason 8 entsprechend, unbehandelt statistisch knapp 14 Jahre überleben. Das würde viele hier sehr freuen! Nicht nur durch die geringe Patientenzahl scheinen doch erhebliche Verzerrungen in den Daten enthalten zu sein.

*Zincke* und Kollegen hat die Ploide teilweise in seinen Studien aufgenommen. Er konnte z.B. zeigen, dass Männer mit nicht dipolider DNA ein 10 Jahres Überleben von 10% vs. 62% hatten, wenn sie neben RPE sich noch einer Kastration unterzogen, also frühe Hormonblockade durchführten! Dies würde Tribukaits Aussagen widersprechen!
(Zincke H: Combined surgery and immediate adjuvant hormonal treatment for stage D1 adenocarcinoma of the prostate: Mayo Clinic Experience. Semin Urol 8:175-183, 1990)

Man sollte nicht die Tatsache ignorieren, dass je länger die Prostatakrebsentwicklung unbehandelt voranschreitet sich die Entwicklung zur Androgen-Unabhängigkeit vollzieht. Gibt man dem Krebs genügend Zeit und Wachstumsfaktoren, vollzieht sich zwangsläufig die Entwicklung hin zur Androgen-Unabhängigkeit. Mehr Tumormasse bedeutet kürzeres Ansprechen der Hormontherapie. Versagen der ADT incl. Zweitlinientherapie mit Keto+DES führt zu erheblich gefährlicherem Erkrankungsstadium. Jetzt stehen Chemotherapie ect. Auf dem Programm, die Lebenserwartung verkürzt sich massiv. Die Zeit bis zum Entstehen der Kastrationsresistenz scheint ein wichtiger Marker für die Wirksamkeit der ADT zu sein. IADT, also intermittierende Hormontherapie verlängert die Zeit bis zur Kastrationsresistenz, aber auch des Überlebens? Das scheint leider nicht immer so zu sein. Die Zeit bis zum Eintritt in ein kastrationsresistentes Erkrankungsstadium ist nicht unbedingt mit längerem krankheitsspezifischem Überleben (PCSM) verbunden. Dazu eine interessante Phase-III Studie, die 2011 vorgestellt wurde. 

Klotz und Kollegen beobachteten 1369 Patienten nach RT Versagen über 6,9Jahre. 690 erhielten IADT2, 696 ADT2, also dauerhafte zweifache (LHRH Analog + Antiandrogen). Gesamtüberlaben war etwa gleich: 8.8 Jahre (IADT2) vs. 9.1 Jahre (ADT2). Krankheitsspezifische Todesfälle waren 122 (IADT2) vs. 97 (ADT2). Andere Todesursachen: 134 (IADT2) vs. 146 (ADT2). Die Entwicklung eines kastrationsresistenten Stadiums dauerte im IADT2 Arm durchschnittlich 20% länger!
Es ist schon erstaunlich, dass sich trotz 20% längerer Hormonsensitivität ein kürzeres krankheitsspezifischen Überleben ergab. Eine Therapie, die dieses Krankheitsstadium verzögert, scheint nicht zwangsläufig mit längerem Überleben im Zusammenhang zu stehen. Wir müssen somit weiterhin das Krankheitsspezifische- bzw. das Gesamtüberleben als Endpunkt betrachten.


Kommen wir zurück zu früh vs. verzögert im Rezidivfall. Hier gibt es eine wirklich interessante *Studie von Messing* vorgestellt 1999. Zwischen 1988 und 1993 wurden 100 Männer aufgenommen, die nach einer radikalen Prostatektomie (RPE) <=pT2, jedoch befallene Lymphknoten hatten. Innerhalb von 12 Wochen nach Operation wurden die Männer randomisiert. Eine Gruppe erhielt eine sofortige Hormonblockade (HB1), der Rest wurde weiterhin auf Krankheitsfortschritt beobachtet, und bekam dann eine Hormonblockade. SRT war wohl damals noch kein Thema!? Das Ergebnis:



Frühe ADT hat hier klar Vorteile, aber es zeigt sich auch, dass frühe ADT nur für etwa 30 bis 40% der Männer Vorteile hatte. *Diese herauszufiltern wäre ein grosser Fortschritt.*

Noch eine Studie, noch mal aus Bern. 985 neu diagnostizierte Patienten mit cT0-cT4 N0-N2 aber ohne Fernmetastasen (M0) wurden in zwei Arme aufgeteilt. 493 bekamen eine sofortige Hormontherapie (HB1, Kastration oder LHRH Analoga - buserelin 6.3 mg/2 Monatlich), die restlichen 492 bekamen diese erst bei Auftreten von Symptomen oder Krankheitsfortschritt wie behandlungsbedürftige Metastasen, Knochenbrüche, Lähmungserscheinungen oder behandlungsbedürftige Schmerzen. Nur etwa 60% der im verzögerte ADT Arm benötigten eine nachfolgende Behandlung, was allerdings daran lag, dass 40% innerhalb von 12 Jahren verstarben. Nimmt man diese 60% behandlungsbedürftige, bekamen sie nach etwa 3 Jahren verspätet ihre Hormontherapie. 

*Sofortige ADT n=492**Verzögerte ADT n=493**Überlebensstatus*Anzahl%Anzahl%Überleben 23547,820942,4Tod25752,228457,6*Todesursache*Prostata Krebs9419,19920,1Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankung8817,99719,7Zweittumor255,1326,5Lungenerkrankungen163,3183,7Erkrankung des Magen-Darm-Traktes91,8112,2Neurologische Erkrankung71,440,8Nieren Erkrankung30,610,2Andere10,240,2Unbekannt, wahrscheinlich kein PCA61,271,4Unbekannt 81,6112,2

Man erkennt, dass das Gesamtüberleben bei sofortiger ADT etwa 11% besser ist als bei verzögerter ADT. Das krankheitsstpezifische Überleben erscheint nicht so ausgeprägt (5%). Verwunderlich ist, dass gerade die Herz-Kreislaufspezifische Todesursache, im verzögerte ADT Arm höher war, was allen bisherigen Erkenntnissen widerspricht. 
Dieser Sachverhalt und andere führten zu etlichen Kritiken, die ich hier nicht weiter ausführen will.

Als Ergebnis der hier exemplarisch vorgestellten Studien könnte man sagen, die frühe ADT hat Vorzüge was Überleben an betrifft, aber erhebliche Nebenwirkungen, die die positiven Effekte der ADT teilweise wieder zunichte machen. *Individualisierung ist erforderlich!*

--- wird fortgesetzt ---

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo LR,
auch Teil 2 ist eine hervorragende Recherche. Anmerken möchte ich nur, dass




> Was mich etwas stutzig macht, ist die Tatsache, dass Patienten mit peritetraploide DNA-Verteilung, etwa Gleason 8 entsprechend, unbehandelt statistisch knapp 14 Jahre überleben


DNA-Verteilung und Gleason nur miteinander korrelieren, d.h. bei GS 6 gibt es aneuploide sowie bei GS 10 diploide Verteilungen. Ludwig hat da eine Statistik, die er sicherlich bei Wunsch wieder einstellen würde. Für mich war deshalb die Ploidie immer so faszinierend, weil sie die Antwort gibt/geben kann, warum jemand mit GS 9 jemanden mit GS 6 überleben kann.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Knut,
ja natürlich, da hast Du recht, das ist eine grobe Verallgemeinerung - wie so Vieles in unserer Situation, gepaart subjektivem Empfinden. Mit Einzelfällen kann man alles belegen. Würde es begrüssen wenn Ludwig, oder wer auch immer, hier ergänzende Infos einbringt.

Was ich zeigen wollte ist, dass es schon erstaunlch ist, dass bei Tribukait Patienten mit peritetraploide DNA-Verteilung unbehandelt(!) statistisch knapp 14 Jahre überleben. Zincke hat abweichende Ergebnisse erbracht, die sich auch mit der übrigen Studienlage decken. Leider gibt es in diesem Zusammenhang zu wenig Verlässlichkeit - oder anders gesagt zu niedrige Evidenz.

Bin Dir auch noch die Beantwortung Deiner Frage nach Eigenleistung/Fremdleistung schuldig. Ist ja ein aktuelles Thema ;-) und ich muss gestehen, dass ich die Inspiration durch einen Beitrag von RALFINAZ bekam, dann aber selbst recherchiert hatte, da er mir doch zu einseitig beurteilt hat.

Den Fortgeschrittenen alles Gute, und ein schönes Wochenende.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo LR,
vielleicht gibt es jetzt im Forum eine Renaissance der DNA-Ploidie, denn es handelt sich nicht um Einzelfälle sondern es gibt schon ordentliche wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen, die den überlegenen Prognosewert der Ploidie zum GS zeigen. In meinem Fundus habe ich die nachstehenden Unterlagen zur Korrelation von Ploidie zum GS gefunden. Soweit ich mich erinnere hat Ludwig Unterlagen, die eine Stufe feiner, nämlich noch in tetraploid, unterteilen:




Nachstehender Link http://www.moffitt.org/CCJRoot/v6n6/pdf/article5.pdf bringt eine Rezidivprognose nach Ektomie. Hier habe ich noch eine ähnliche, vielleicht sogar etwas bessere Untersuchung von Dr. Maria Pretorius, Oslo, als PDF. Wer daran interessiert ist, kann dies bei mir knut.krueger@web.de per Mail anfordern.
In diesem Link http://prostata-shg-bretten.de/Email...nd%20stage.pdf 
findet man unter conclusion interessante Hinweise zur unterschiedlichen Behandlung des PCas abhängig von der Ploidie.
Was können wir aus obiger Tabelle ersehen?
Bei GS 6 haben 38 % eine abnormale DNA, wobei wir aber schon die tetraploiden extra betrachten müssen, da diese noch eine akzeptable Prognose haben. Schätzungsweise bleiben 15 % echte aneuploid übrig, die kaum Chancen auf dauerhafte Heilung haben.
Bei GS 9-10 gibt es noch 13 % diploide Verteilung, und diese Gruppe hat trotz des hohen GS sehr gute kurative Erfolgsaussichten. Sollte bei Diagnose der PK schon systemisch sein, dann spricht diese Gruppe hervorragend auf Hormontherapie an. Für die immer wieder im Forum aufgestellte Forderung nach einer individuellen Therapieplanung, ist die DNA-Ploidie also ein hervorragendes schon heute vorhandenes Instrument.
Schließen möchte ich mit meinem alten Slogan zur Ploidie: *Sie kostet dem Patienten nichts, sie tut ihm nicht weh und bringt ihm nur mehr Informationen für eine sichere Therapieentscheidung.*
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo LowRoad. 

Auch für diesen Beitrag Anerkennung und Dank. Ich weiss, wieviel Zeit und Engagement es erfordert, die Vorarbeit für solche Arbeiten zu leisten - und oft ist die wenige Resonanz nicht ermutigend. Bitte verstehe auch, dass ich nicht Dich meine, wenn ich etwas Kritisches sage, sondern die Gremien oder Gruppierungen, welche die von Dir zitierten Studien initiiert und veröffentlicht haben.

Zunächst fällt mir auf, dass alle diese Studien zu beweisen versuchen, dass die sofortige Therapie gegenüber der verzögerten einen Überlebensvorteil bringt, aber keine der neueren Studien beweist das Gegenteil. Ist es überhaupt heutzutage vorstellbar, dass eine Studie veröffentlicht wird, welche mit dem Ergebnis daherkäme, dass  sofortiger Therapiebeginn  k e i n e n Überlebensvorteil bringt? 
Die VACURG Studie, ebenso wie die Studie von Tribukait, auf welche ich mich oft berufe, haben das Siegel der Glaubwürdigkeit, weil es frühe Studien waren und die Initiatoren damals nicht wissen konnten, wohin die Studie führen  soll, muss, weil sonst keine Veröffentlichung erfolgt.

Die Studie von Messing erfasste nur 100 Patienten, alle nach Operation und Lymphadenektomie, aber positivem Befund in den entnommenen Lympfknoten. Wenn bis zum Stichtag 3 Patienten in der Sofort-Therapie-Gruppe und 16 Patienten in der Verzögerte-Therapie-Gruppe an ihrem Prostatakrebs gestorben sind, dann ist das kein Ergebnis eiiner großen Zahl. Die Randomisierung so kleiner Gruppen bringt keine Sicherheit gleichartiger Voraussetzungen.
Die Ergebnisse der Mayo-Klinik klingen schon plausibler. Hier zeigte sich ein Überlebensvorteil erst nach 10 Jahren und auch nur bei Patienten mit diploider DNA. In der Berner Studie sind bis zum Stichtag 94 Patienten der Sofort-Therapie an Prostatakrebs gestorben, in der Verzögert-Gruppe 99 Patienten, wahrlich kein überzeugender Unterschied. Vermessen ist es aber doch wohl auch, das "Gesamt-Überleben" in die Ergebnisbewertung der Studie einzubeziehen, denn es ist bei diesen neueren Studien nicht einzusehen, dass andere Todesursachen von der Wahl der Therapie mitbestimmend  waren.

Und man stelle sich auch einmal vor, 7 - 10 Jahre eine belastende Hormontherapie durchzuhalten nur in der vagen Hoffnung auf einen kleinen Überlebensvorteil! Ich jedenfalls habe mich anders entschieden und denke trotz Verschlechterung meines Gleason nicht daran, ohne Not nochmals eine Hormontherapie zu beginnen. 

So bleibt bestehen, was Walsh, auch ein Schüler von Labrie, auf Seite 474 seines Guide als Kommentar zu den dort gezeigten vergleichenden Überlebenskurven schreibt: "These two graphs show the results from the Veterans Administration Cooperative Research Study 1, of 984 men with prostate cancer. The men were randomly assigned either to immediate surgical castration or were given placebo therapy and followed closely until their cancer progressed, at which point they underwent definitive hormonal therapy. With follow-up intervals up to nine years, there is no difference in survival in the men who received early versus later treatment. This study must be addressed by anyone who tries to argue that early hormonal therapy prolongs life - because if it does, then what's wrong with this carefully executed, long-term study of almost one thousand men?"

Ich freue mich aber auf Deinen dritten Beitrag.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## LowRoad

*Hallo Rainardo,*
die Beharrlichkeit mit der Du an Pat Wlashs "eigenwilliger" Interpretation der VACURG Daten festhältst ist beachtlich. Messings gute randomisierte Studie mit 100 Patienten ist Dir zu schwach besetzt, wohingegen Tribukaits praktisch undokumentierte Studie mit 66 Männer für Dich "Gesetz" ist. Eine ähnliche Studie wie Messing sie gemacht hat, wurde auch in *Japan* durchgeführt. Mit ähnlichen Ergebnissen:




> CONCLUSION: It may be suggested that *early androgen deprivation adjuvant therapy benefits patients with nodal metastases who have undergone radical prostatectomy and lymphadenectomy*, compared with those who received deferred treatment, although in a retrospective nonrandomized study.


Nun ja, ich will es noch mal mit anderen Worten, bzw. mit Worten Anderer versuchen. Wilt und Kollegen haben eine Meta Analyse mit 4 randomisierten Studien zu diesem Thema durchgeführt. 2167 Fälle wurden berichtet (Review of The Cochrane Library).




> ...The percent overall survival at 1, 2, 5, and 10 years for the early treatment group was 88%, 73%, 44%, and 18%. For the deferred therapy group the percent overall survival was 86%, 71%, 37%, and 12%...


Wenn man bedenkt, dass hier auch T1/T2 Patienten enthalten waren, bei denen die frühe ADT kontraproduktiv ist, beachtliche Ergebnisse. In dieser Art wirst Du viele Untersuchungen finden, die meist einen Vorteil bei Gesamtüberleben zeigen. Einige wenige Studien zeigen keinen Vorteil, aber keine Studie zeigt einen Nachteil bei T3/T4 oder N1/M1 Patienten!

*Krankheitsspezifisches Überleben:*


*Gesamtüberleben:*


Reinardo, Du lehnt die ADT auch wegen der Nebenwirkungen ab, die diese Therapie mit sich bringt. Auch hier muss man immer fragen wie das Nutzen/Schadensverhältnis ist. Wie viel zusätzliche Lebenszeit ist evt. geringere QOL wert? Frühe ADT verzögert die krankheitsspezifischen Komplikationen, das ist ja auch was wert:




> ...immediate ADT delayed symptomatic progression and *reduced the overall numbers of patients experiencing pain* at any point. *Immediate therapy also reduced the risk of serious complications* including spinal cord compression, ureteric obstruction, and the development of extraskeletal metastases. (D. Kirk. Timing and choice of androgen ablation 2004)

----------


## LowRoad

*Hallo Knut,
*danke für die Tabelle, die meine Auffassung bestätigt, dass Ploide schon mit Gleason korreliert, und die gezeigte Gesamtüberlebenszeit von knapp 14 Jahren schon *"erstaunlich"* ist. In dem von Dir referiertem Papier von Eppstein & Kollegen wird die Ploide wie folgt beschrieben:




> CONCLUSIONS
> ...with accurate grading of prostate cancer performance of DNA ploidy on needle biopsy does not add to the prediction of pathological stage or grade. Just as sampling error limits even the most careful needle Gleason grading, tumor heterogeneity and sampling error hinder ploidy on needle biopsy as a prognostic tool... *Ploidy on biopsy may be useful* in planning treatment when accurate Gleason grading of needle biopsy is a concern.


das hört sich nicht besonders vielversprechend an. Natürlich kann man die Ploide der Biopsie Stanzen machen lassen. Das ergibt ein weiteres Steinchen im grossen Mosaikbild der Erkrankung, aber auch nicht mehr. Es gibt wohl Übertherapie, aber Überdiagnose - wohl kaum, ohne Berücksichtigung der Kosten/Nutzen Relation! Gleason, PSA, PSADT, CGA, NSE, CEA, bAP, Becken-MRT, Bonkhoff-Marker, Ploide ect. ect. das ergibt das Gesamtbild. Manches hat direkten Einfluss auf die Therapie, manches ist eher Erkenntnisgewinn.

Auf das Thema zurückkommend, möchte ich aber anmerken, dass ich hier den Sonderfall "palliative Situation" besprochen haben wollte, also wenn dissiminierte Metastasierung vorhanden sind. Kurative Ansätze ausgeschöpft wurden. Metastasen zeigen sich oft heterogen, wo will man da Stanzen entnehmen? Die PSADT hat sich, zusammen mit Serummarkern, als Prognosefaktor erster Wahl erwiesen.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo LR,




> danke für die Tabelle, die meine Auffassung bestätigt, dass Ploide schon mit Gleason korreliert


Korreliert ist richtig, aber wenn Du dies als Bestätigung Deiner ersten Aussage




> dass Patienten mit peritetraploide DNA-Verteilung, etwa Gleason 8 entsprechend


siehst, dann ist dies falsch. In Deiner ersten Aussage ordnest Du die peritetraploide Verteilung einem festen GS zu wie in einer mathematischen Beziehung y = ax. Es besteht aber zwischen Gleason Score und DNA Ploidie nur eine Korrelation, d.h. eine statistische Beziehung. Diese sagt aus, dass bei niedrigen GS Werten mehr diploide als aneuploide und bei hohen GS Werten mehr aneuploide als diploide Verteilungen zu finden sind. Im Klartext heißt dies, dass bei jedem GS alle Formen von DNA Verteilungen vorkommen können. Dies war mir noch einmal wichtig aufzuzeigen, da nur darüber die bessere Prognoseaussage der Ploidie verständlich wird.

- Nehmen wir Deine Aussagen zu Tribukait. Seine Statistiken beziehen sich nur auf die DNA Verteilungen, wahrscheinlich über FNAB ermittelt. In der diploiden Statistik sagt Tribukait, dass 14 Jahre Beobachtungszeit nicht ausgereicht haben, um für die Gruppe mit Hormonblockade einen Überlebensvorteil im Vergleich zur Gruppe ohne Behandlung WW nachzuweisen. Dabei beachte bitte, *dass auch im WW-Arm 35 % mit GS 8  10 dabei waren!*

- Nehmen wir Hans-J. Hans hat erfreulicher Weise eine Ploidiebestimmung vorgenommen mit dem Resultat Tribukait C aber mit ausgeprägten diploiden und tetraploiden Stammlinien. Hans sein Therapieweg ist schon ungewöhnlich und nicht alltäglich. Der erste große Therapieabschnitt endet aber auch mit einer Hormontherapie, die Prof. Böcking aufgrund Tribukait C vehement abgelehnt hätte. Wie aufgrund der starken diploiden und tetraploiden Stammlinien zu erwarten, erreicht Hans einen niedrigen PSA-Nadir < 0,05. Dr. Bliemeister, ein Anhänger der DNA Ploidie, bezeichnet dies als PSA-Kosmetik, wobei mir nicht bekannt ist, was er alternativ empfehlen würde. Ein wichtiger Aspekt ist natürlich auch, dass man sich bei den durchgeführten Therapieschritten selber wohl fühlt.
Ich habe auch einmal überlegt, was ich mit Tribukait C unternommen hätte. Es war das Jahr 2008 (bei Hans), so dass ich zu den, wie es Hans so schön definiert hat, Brückenbauern unter den Ärzten gegangen wäre. Wenn mir die Vorschläge und Ausführungen nicht zugesagt hätten, dann wäre ich nach Kalifornien zu Dr. Leibowitz gegangen- dies ist wohl die wahrscheinlichste Variante, da er über einen großen Erfahrungsvorsprung und in USA über andere Möglichkeiten verfügt.

- Nehmen wir Deine Aussage



> Natürlich kann man die Ploide der Biopsie Stanzen machen lassen. Das ergibt ein weiteres Steinchen im großen Mosaikbild der Erkrankung, aber auch nicht mehr.


Das ist schlichtweg falsch, denn ich gehe davon aus, dass Dir bis jetzt nicht bewusst war, dass in den Statistiken wie von Tribukait, wo nach DNA Verteilungen verifiziert wird, bei diploider Verteilung mehr als ein Drittel GS 8  10 enthalten sind, dass ein Patient mit GS 10 und diploider Verteilung mit WW 14 Jahre überlebt oder Rezidiv frei ist nach kurativer Behandlung, während der andere mit GS 6 und dem Pech der aneuploiden Verteilung nach 14 Jahren mit zwei erfolglosen Therapien metastasiert um sein Überleben kämpft.

Kritisch dagegen sehe ich den Wirrwarr an Markern zur PCa Beurteilung, da wohl kaum einer eine Evidenz nachweisen kann. Diese scheinen mir weniger Prognose- sondern eher Verdienstfaktoren der Labors zu sein, und dies ganze Sammelsurium fällt dann wohl unter den Begriff Die Biologie des Prostatakarzinoms, was immer man darunter verstehen mag.
Und im Gegensatz dazu kommt die DNA Ploidie schlicht und einfach mit einer klaren, überschaubaren Prognoseaussage daher

- Diploid: Man kann sich entspannt im Lehnstuhl zurücklegen.

- Tetraploid: Eine sorgfältige Therapieplanung ist angesagt.

- Aneuploid: Besch..!

Lieber LR, ab dem hypothetischen Teil habe ich natürlich wieder überpointiert. Aber ich wollte noch einmal zeigen, welches Potential in der Ploidie schlummert, wobei ich die Möglichkeit des Therapiemonitoring noch vergessen habe zu erläutern. Die Crux ist natürlich, dass die verantwortlichen Wissenschaftler in Deutschland es versäumt oder es nicht verstanden haben, für den entsprechenden Widerhall in den verantwortlichen Gremien zu sorgen. Leider ist es so, dass nur noch wenige Urologen in Deutschland mit der Ploidie etwas anfangen können. Deshalb war dies auch meine letzte Hommage an/auf/für/über die Ploidie.

Du hast natürlich Recht, auf die eigentliche Thematik Deiner Ausführungen hinzuweisen, wobei aber Tribukait/Ploidie Elemente in Deiner Darstellung waren, und ich nur nicht ganz korrekte Erläuterungen- vielleicht etwas ausschweifend- berichtigt habe.

Zum Thema Metastasierung möchte ich nur zwei Anmerkungen machen, und zwar

- Nach Böcking metastasiert ein diploider Tumor nicht.

- Das PSA-Screening sollte eingeführt werden, um über die Früherkennung den Anteil des fortgeschrittenen PKs zu reduzieren.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Knut,
also die Ploide korreliert mit dem Gleason, sie ist nicht identisch, das wäre mathematisch unkorrekt. Dieser spitzfindige Hinweis wäre für mich noch wesentlicher, wenn ich nicht _"etwa Gleason 8 entsprechend"_ geschrieben hätte. Du meist also, dass diploider DNA Gleason 8-10 Männer mit WW, also ohne jegliche Behandlung, >14Jahre überleben würden. Kannst Du dafür die Evidenz darlegen?

Meiner Kenntnis nach, ist das krankheitsspeziische Überleben (50% Todesrate) bei Gleason 8-10 ca. 6 Jahre:



wobei teilweise ADT eingesetzt wurde, was Deiner (unbelegten) Meinung nach nachteilig für die Patienten wäre. Weit weg von den von Dir proklamierten 14 Jahren. (20-Year Outcomes Following Conservative Management of Clinically Localized Prostate Cancer; Peter C. Albertsen, MD, MS; James A. Hanley, PhD; Judith Fine, BA JAMA. 2005;293:2095-2101)

Bezüglich Poide bin ich vielleicht auch voreingenommen, das muss ich gestehen. Als ich auf der Suche nach Ersttherapien den Docs die Ploide unter die Nase gehalten habe, haben die nur mit der Schulter gezuckt. So gesehen, war das für mich nur Erkenntnisgewinn, wohingegen z.B. die Bonkhoff Marker direkten Therapieeinfluss hatten.

Ich denke, meine Aussage:



> ...Das ergibt ein weiteres Steinchen im großen Mosaikbild der Erkrankung, aber auch nicht mehr...


entspricht der allgemeinen Praxisrealität und ist somit richtig. Du kritisierst diesen Zustand, aber so ist das nun mal. Ich hätte auch manches gerne anders, muss oft zähneknirschend Pragmatismus zeigen.




> - Nach Böcking metastasiert ein diploider Tumor nicht.


(und Metastasen metastasieren auch nicht) *schön wär's:*




> ...*Among diploid tumors*, 45.5% were localized carcinomas (Stage B), 36.4% were characterized by invasion outside the prostate (Stage C), and *18.2% formed pelvic nodal or distant metastases* (Stages D1 and D2)...

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber LR,
wir sind heute aus Spanien zurückgereist, so dass ich erst jetzt Deine Antwort gelesen habe. Meine Ausführungen sind in keiner Weise persönlich gemeint. Wie ich schon zum Ausdruck gebracht habe, schätze ich Deine Beiträge sehr. Diese Erklärung über die Korrelation, glaube ich, habe ich nun zum dritten Mal im Forum gemacht. Diese ist nicht spitzfindig gemeint sondern einfach die Voraussetzung zu verstehen, warum die Ploidie andere Ergebnisse als der Gleason Score liefern kann. Ich sehe es auch nicht als eine Bildungslücke an, wenn man den feinen Unterschied von Korrelation zu fester mathematischer Beziehung nicht weiß. Ich musste mich permanent während meiner beruflichen Phase mit statistischen Problemen in Abläufen und Prozessen auseinandersetzen, so dass  meine Erläuterungen wahrscheinlich oberlehrerhaft klingen.
Ich möchte noch auf einige Anmerkungen von Dir eingehen.




> Du meist also, dass diploider DNA Gleason 8-10 Männer mit WW, also ohne jegliche Behandlung, >14Jahre überleben würden. Kannst Du dafür die Evidenz darlegen?


Dies ist von mir ein einfacher Rückschluss auf die Untersuchungen von Tribukait. Diese hatten den Schwerpunkt, fest zu stellen, ob eine Hormonblockade sinnvoll ist und Überlebensvorteile zu WW bringt. Herr Tribukait hat dazu drei Gruppen gebildet nämlich aneuploid, tetraploid und diploid und diese jeweils aufgeteilt in Arme mit Hormonblockade und WW. Der Gleason Score fand keine Berücksichtigung.
In diesem Link http://www.prostate-cancer.org/pcricms/node/165 sind die Untersuchungsergebnisse von 54200 Biopsien von GS zu Ploidie dargelegt. Daraus ergeben sich dann die 35 % GS 8  10 bei der der diploiden Gruppe. Über die 14 Jahre sind natürlich in beiden Armen auch Patienten verstorben. Ich habe nicht argumentiert, dass alle überlebt haben sondern dass es in keiner Gruppe in den 14 Jahren einen statistischen Überlebungsvorteil gab.
Ich halte die DNA- Erstellung des Krebses schon für objektiver als die subjektive Betrachtungsmethode nach Gleason. Was soll den Krebs besser beschreiben als seine DNA-Verteilung?




> (und Metastasen metastasieren auch nicht) schön wär's:


Ich habe nur Böcking zitiert, der gesagt hat, dass er bei diploiden Tumoren noch keine Metastasen gesehen hat. Unabhängig von dieser Aussage bestätigt der von Dir angeführte Bericht auch, dass eine diploide Verteilung eine gute und eine aneuploide Verteilung eine besch Prognose bedeutet. Nachstehend ist noch einmal der Link dazu
http://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/content/45/3/1418




> entspricht der allgemeinen Praxisrealität und ist somit richtig. Du kritisierst diesen Zustand, aber so ist das nun mal. Ich hätte auch manches gerne anders, muss oft zähneknirschend Pragmatismus zeigen.


Da gibt es keinen Dissens. Ich habe klar gesagt, dass die Verantwortung für das Mauerblümchendasein der DNA-Ploidie bei den dafür zuständigen Wissenschaftlern liegt, und  mein Interesse nur noch nostalgischer Art ist.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Lowroad:-

Danke für Deine erneute Analyse, auf welche ich aus Mangel an technischen Möglichkeiten und fehlendem Zugang zu Deinen Quellen leider nicht adäquat antworten kann. Den Vorwurf der Hartnäckigkeit könnte ich auch Dir machen, denn Du setzt Dich mit den von mir zitierten Quellen nicht auseinander, wohingegen ich das mit den von Dir genannten Studien zumindest versuche. 
Zu einigen der von Dir genannten Studien hat auch Walsh etwas geschrieben. Meine Anmerkung zur Messing Studie finde ich bei ihm bestätigt. Er schreibt, die Teilnehmerzahl sei zu gering und unintentional bias might have been introduced. 
Die Studie der Mayo Klinik bestätigt seine Sicht der Dinge. 
Zur Schweizer Studie schreibt er, dass viele Patienten überhaupt keine Therapie erhielten und an anderen Krankheiten verstarben. 
Genau zuordnen kann ich seine Kritik nicht immer zu Deiner Auflistung, aber zu einer größeren in Großbritannien durchgeführten Studie, welche der VACURG Studie ähnelte, schreibt er, dass Voraussetzungen und Vergleiche nicht korrekt waren. Ich zitiere seine Kritik auch hier im Originaltext: However, the comparison wasnt that fair: For men assigned to the delayed treatment group, treatment was r e a l l y delayed  often until men had irreversible damage from the cancer. For example, some men didnt receive hormones until they had developed a pathological fracture or spinal cord compression (when the bones had become riddled with cancer). There were fifty-four more deaths in the delayed treatment group than in the patients who received hormonal therapy up front  but of these fifty-four men, twenty-nine n e v e r received hormonal therapy before they died of prostate cancer. These men were, in effect, hung out to dry  and so this study is not a true comparison of early versus late hormonal therapy. Instead, its a comparison of early treatment versus n o treatment or treatment that comes too late to do any good.
Wie dem auch sei, um es genau zu wissen, müssten wir uns gemeinsam jeden einzelnen Krankheitsverlauf, die gehabten Therapien und auch die biologischen Gegebenheiten der an einer Studie teilnehmenden Personen ansehen, aber auch die Träger und die Sponsoren. Das geht nicht, und so bleibt über allem ein Zweifel bestehen.
Ich habe für mich die Thesen von Walsh angenommen, weil ich die frühen Studien für glaubwürdiger halte. Die Wissenschaftler der VACURG Studie und auch die Wissenschaftler der Forschergruppe um Tribukait waren noch naiv in des Wortes ursprünglicher Bedeutung, wohingegen neuere Studien sehr unter der Erwartungshaltung kommerzieller Interessen stehen..
Du erwähnst abwertend eine unkontrollierte Studie von Tribukait mit 66 Männern, welche für mich Gesetz sei, nennst aber nicht die Quelle und um welche Studie es sich handelt. 
Ich bin zum ersten Mal vor Jahren in der Selbsthilfegruppe Berlin, einer SHG, wo ich eine unabhängige, kritische und innovative Mentalität vorgefunden habe, auf eine Broschüre der Gmünder Ersatzkasse gestoßen, in welcher die Forschungsergebnisse der Gruppe um Tribukait so allgemeinverständlich vorgestellt werden, dass Erkrankte einen Erkenntnisgewinn und für ihre Therapie einen praktischen Nutzen erfahren können. Eine der in dieser Broschüre zitierten Quellen ist Tribukaits in englischer Sprache verfasste Schrift mit dem schwer verständlichen Titel Nuclear Deoxyribonucleic Acid Determination in Patients with Prostate Carcinomas: Clinical Research and Application, welche ich mir nach Durchlesen der Broschüre bei Prof. Böcking bestellt habe. In dieser Schrift berichtet Tribukait von dem Ergebnis einer Studie mit 187 Patienten unter Aktiver Überwachung und 309 Patienten unter Hormontherapie. Zum Ergebnis schreibt er:  Significantly better survival for untreated patients over hormonally treated patients was found when comparing patients of same stage, grade and tumor ploidy. The reason was the adverse effect of androgen deprivation on tetraploid and aneuploid tumors. This unexpected finding was considered due to the elimination of hormone-dependent diploid tumor parts, leading to growth advantage for hormone-independent tetraploid or aneuploid cell lines. 
Das ist fundamentale Kritik an der Art und Weise, wie heutzutage leitlinienkonform Hormontherapie praktiziert wird.

In der in Band 41 der GEK-Edition , von Walter Samsel und Alfred Böcking zusammengestellte Sammlung von Aufsätzen findet sich auch Tribukaits Studie zur Bedeutung der S-Phase-Fraktion betreffend 749 Patienten., seine Aussagen zu den Skelettmetastasen beziehen sich auf 510 Patienten. Die Kurven über das Tumor-spezifische und Gesamtüberleben erfassen ein Gesamtkollektiv von 880 Patienten. 

Die Überlegenheit der Tribukaitschen Studien erklärt sich auch aus dem diagnostischen Vorteil, dass man die Krankheitsverläufe mittels Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie jederzeit in für die Patienten schonender Weise kontrollieren konnte, wohingegen man sich heute mit den schmerzhaften und nebenwirkungsträchtigen Stanzbiopsien, z.B. bei der HAROW-Studie, schwer tut. Da springt manch ein Patient ab, weil er sich das nicht ein zweites Mal antun möchte.

Die Aussagen Tribukaits zur Hormontherapie sind sehr gut in einem Schreiben des Pathologen Prof. Böcking an einen SHG-Leiter wiedergegeben, welches im KISP unter Texte - Pathologie - zu lesen war aber inzwischen aus externer Ursache gelöscht worden ist. Die Administration dieses Forums hat meiner Bitte um Re-Installierung dieses Schreibens nicht entsprochen, die nachfolgenden Aufsätze Prof. Bonkhoffs aber belassen.
Ich bin gerne bereit, Dir und anderen interessierten Mitbetroffenen sowohl ein Exemplar der Broschüre (soweit mein Vorrat reicht) als auch des genannten Schreibens zu senden, falls mir per PN eine Adresse mitgeteilt wird.

Dem Beitrag von Knut kann ich nichts hinzufügen. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich eine so gute Analyse der Korrelation von Ploidie mit dem Gleason noch nie gesehen habe und überrascht bin, dass es diese Gegenüberstellung mit den entspechenden Schlussfolgerungen überhaupt gibt. Das hat Knut in unser aller Interesse vortrefflich recherchiert.
Mit einem Gleason 4+5 und bereits in 2009 diagnostizierter Aneuploidie ist die DNA-Thematik für mich leider nicht nur noch Nostalgie. Vielmehr muss ich, nachdem ich in beiden Lagern keine günstige Prognose habe, nach einem dritten Weg suchen, der mich noch einige Jahre bei guter Lebensqualität überstehen lässt. Den finde ich nur über die Analysen Tribukaits betreffend diejenigen Patientengruppen, die trotz ungünstiger DNA und Metastasierung es geschafft haben, 5 Jahre und länger zu überleben. Ich habe da auch schon einen Plan. Aber noch geht es mir nach einigen Turbulenzen in den letzten Monaten wieder recht gut. Und morgen ist ein neuer Tag.

Gruß, Reinardo


.

----------


## LowRoad

*Hallo Reinardo,*
ja, Hartnäckigkeit - das vereint uns wohl ;-) aber das ich mich mit Deinen Quellen nicht auseinandersetze, dass finde ich unfair. Ich habe doch die VACURG Studien extra wie Blattgold ausgewalzt um Dir zu zeigen, wie unzutreffend Walsh interpretiert, und natürlich gehe ich auch (siehe unten) auf Deine neuen Studien ein.

Ich habe auch überhaupt nichts gegen die DNA Zytometrie! Ich sehe nur keinen zwingenden Hinweis auf Therapieoptionen darin. Angenommen, ICH, mit einem BCR nach lokaler Therapie, wünsche "eine Aussage über eine wirksame Therapieoption" (Tribukait), mache eine Ploidenbestimmung und habe:

*1.* eine diploide DNA, dann wäre Progress unwahrscheinlich, Deiner Meinung nach *abwarten angeraten!*
*2.* eine NICHT diploide DNA, dann wäre ADT zu gefährlich, Deiner Meinung nach *abwarten angeraten!*

Frage: was hat mir die DNA Zytometrie jetzt ausser Erkenntnissgewinn noch für "Aussage(n) über wirksame Therapieoption(en)" gebracht?

Jetzt will ich noch kurz auf die von Dir referierten Studien eingehen:

*1. 880 Patienten...*



> ...Überleben eines Gesamtkollektivs von 880 Patienten mit Prostatakarzinom besprochen werden. Diese waren 38-93 Jahre alt (median 69 Jahre). Die Tumoren umfassten alle Stadien und zytologischen Grade und dürften repräsentativ sein für Prostatakarzinome im Untersuchungszeitraum 1978-1989. Die Hälfte dieser Patienten (ca.440) erhielten primäre Hormonbehandlung, 1/3 verblieb zunächst unbehandelt unter aktiver Überwachung (= "watchfull waiting") und der Rest erhielt radikale Strahlentherapie (64-70 Gy).


Warum erhielten denn 440 nur Hormontherapie, statt einer kurativen lokalen Therapie? Welcher Art war die Hormontherapie? Warum verblieb 1/3 völlig unbehandelt - wie wurde das ethisch begründet? Strahlentherapie von 64-70Gy, ohne begleitende ADT kann als unzureichend angesehen werden!



> ...Bei einer mittleren Beobachtungszeit von 5,3 ... Jahren verstarben 53% der Patienten am Prostata-Karzinom...


*5 Jahre - 53%!* Na, dann wäre ich aber ganz ganz schnell davongelaufen, wenn mir einer eine Therapie mit 47% Überlebenserwartung präsentiert hätte. Ich darf mal daran erinnern, dass z.Z. in den USA das 5 Jahres krankheitsspezifische Überleben im Bereich von 95% liegt!

*2. 520 Patienten...*
Zeigt schön, dass das Überleben mit der Ploide korreliert (hoffe das ist so richtig formuliert) - stimmt, kein Dissens! Frage, wie wurden denn die einzelnen Gruppen therapiert?

*3. 749 Patienten...*



> ...Tumor spezifisches Überleben von 749 Patienten mit Prostata Karzinom in Abhängigkeit von der S-Phasen-Fraktion...


auch hier - kein Dissens!

Mein lieber Reinardo, aus all dem hier gezeigten interessanten Studien kann ich beim besten Willen kein Hinweis auf Therapieoptionen bei unterschiedlichen Ploiden ersehen, sorry!

Dir noch ganz viele gute, neue Tage auf Deinem Weg!

----------


## LowRoad

*Hormontherapie "früh oder verzögert" Teil-3*

In allen meinen Recherchen habe ich bislang wenig Evidenz gefunden, welche die Behauptung verspätete ADT wäre von Vorteil, unterstützen. Es irritiert mich, dass die Patienten zu Salvage-Therapien bei geringstem PSA Anstieg nach primärem Versagen neigen, aber bei ADT abwarten bis die Tumorlast soweit angestiegen ist, wo eine derartige Therapieform wenig Effektivität zeigt.

Auch wird selten erwähnt, dass einige der Rezidiv-ADT Patienten sehr gut auf ADT ansprechen, und nur ein einziger Behandlungszyklus ihnen lang andauernde Remission verschafft. Fast vergleichbar mit der Effektivität einer Primärtherapie. Es ist auch erstaunlich, wie viele Patienten unter ADT, nur sehr wenig Wissen, bezüglich der Nebenwirkungen wie lower Hemoglobin, higher Glucose Levels, higher Cholesterol, lower Muscle mass, thinner Skin, bone loss, short term memory loss, emotional instability, Diabetes and cardiovascular disease haben. Auch unsere Ärzte neigen nicht gerade dazu uns diese Aspekte deutlich zu machen, was wohl systembedingt ist. Ein Uro/Onkologe ist ausgebildet um Krebs zu behandeln, Diabetes- oder Herz/Kreislaufrisiken sind für ihn sekundär. Hier liegt der Hauptgrund des Ansteigens der Herz- Kreislaufprobleme unter ADT. 

Wie könnte man nun die Hormontherapie wirksamer machen und die Nebenwirkungen abschwächen? Gelänge dies, würde es uns grosse Vorteile bieten.

*Verbesserung der Wirksamkeit:*
Die Untersuchungen von LABRIE und CRAWFORD konnten zeigen, dass zweifache Hormonblockade (ADT2) erhebliche Vorteile, was Überleben betrifft, hat:

Die Grafik zeigt den Effekt von ADT1 vs. ADT2, also sofortiges Hinzufügen eines Antiandrogens wie Flutamid zur Therapie von lokalem Erkankungsstadien (a) bzw. metastasierten Stadien (b), wo ADT2 3-6 Monate Überlebensvorteil bringt. Das sollte man unbedingt nutzen. Ob ADT3 weitere Vorteile gegenüber ADT2 hat ist umstritten  schaden wirds wohl nicht. Auch noch mal er Hinweis auf die Bedeutung des PSA NADIRs von 0,05ng/ml und des Testosteronwertes von <0,2ng/ml unter ADT! Sinkt der PSA Wert unter ADT nicht unter 0,05ng/ml kann versucht werden mit Prolactinhemmern die Sensitivität des Androgen-Rezeptors zu reduzieren.



> The rationale for Bromocriptine is to inhibit prolactin. Prolactin interacts at the receptor level on the PC cell. Prolactin increases cell sensitivity to androgens by enhancing androgen receptors. Bromocriptine stimulates dopamine which antagonizes Prolactin


Ebenso könnten 5ARIs wie Finasterid oder Dutasterid evt. von Nutzen sein, da sie die Umwandlung von Testosteron in DHT hemmen, welches als potenter für das PCA Wachstum angesehen wird. Führt dies alles nicht zu den gewünschten PSA Werten von <0,05ng/ml, stellt die Zweitlinientherapie mit LDK+Estradiol eine weitere Möglichkeit dar. 

*Minimierung der Therapiebedingten Nebenwirkungen:*
Welche gesundheitlichen Probleme treten bei der Hormontherapie auf, und wie könnte man dies einschränken?



> *ERGEBNIS:* 14.597 (39%)von 37.443 Patienten wurden mit Adrogen-Unterdrückungs-Therapie (ADT) behandelt. Die Behandlung mit einem LHRH Analoga (Lupron, Eligard, Zoladex) war verbunden mit einem statistisch signifikantem Diabetes Risiko (für LHRH-Analoga Behandelten 159,4 Fälle von Diabetes je 1000 Patienten-Jahre, gegenüber 87,5 Fällen bei nicht mit ADT Behandelten, entspricht einer Zunahme von 71,9%). Herzerkrankungen und Herzinfarktrate war 12,8 je 1000 Patienten-Jahre bei ADT, gegenüber 7,3 bei nicht ADT Behandelten....


Neben all den bekannten Herz-Kreislauferkrankungen, die durch ADT mit verursacht werden, erschrickt die hohe Zahl von zusätzlich aufgetretenen Diabetes Fällen. Man fragt sich: lohnt sich der Aufwand? Ich denke schon, aber hier müsste von den begleitenden Ärzten noch viel mehr unternommen werden, um diese negativen Effekte zu minimieren. Dann wäre auch das Gesamtüberleben erheblich höher. Dabei ist natürlich auch die Mitarbeit des gut informierten Patienten erforderlich  eine Wunderpille wird es nicht geben!

Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass die Studienlage eindeutig PRO frühzeitiger ADT ausfällt, wenn lokal fortgeschrittene Erkrankungen bei längerer Lebenserwartung vorliegen. Individualisierung anhand der PSADT scheint ein probates Mittel der zeitlichen Steuerung zu sein. Vorteile bestehen bei Anwendung der zweifachen ADT, sowie eine Beachtung des Herz-Kreislauf und Diabetes Risikos.

Teilweise wird das auch in den S3 Leitlinien schon so empfohlen:




> Eine antiandrogene Therapie sollte demzufolge nur eingesetzt werden bei:
> * einer PSA-Verdopplungszeit < 3 Monate;
> * symptomatischer lokaler Progression;
> * nachgewiesener Fernmetastasierung.


Immer wieder freut es mich, wie umfassend Dr.Myers dies sieht:



> Intermittierende Hormontherapie bei PCA:
> ...Das heutige Thema ist Intermittierende Hormontherapie...
> Unser Ziel, wenn wir mit Hormonblockade bei unseren Patienten beginnen, ist es den PSA Wert unter die Nachweisgrenze zu bringen, wenn möglich unter 0,01ng/ml. Schön ist es, das so schnell wie möglich zu erreichen. Ich denke, das minimiert das Risiko der Ausbildung der Kastrationsresistenz.
> 
> Der zweite Punkt ist, dass wir die Hormonblockade nicht länger als 9 bis 12 Monate durchführen (nach PSA NADIR), da dies als Zeit betrachtet werden kann, wo sich möglicherweise Kastrationsresistenz bildet. Aber die allgemeinen Gesundheitsrisiken sind noch viel schwerwiegender. Bei sehr schwierig zu behandelnden Patienten kann es auch vorkommen, dass wir die Therapie länger durchführen.
> 
> Wegen der gewollten Ansprechgeschwindigkeit benutzen wir die dreifache Hormonblockade, mit Lupron oder vergleichbaren Medikamenten, Casodex (50mg) und Avodart. Wir denken, dass diese Kombination die beste Ansprechrate hat. Bei aggressiven Erkrankungen benutzen wir evt. 3 Casodex (150mg) statt einer Kapsel (50mg). Wir benutzen Ursodiol um Leberschäden zu vermeiden und Estradiol Hautpflaster um Knochenabbau zu verhindern. Andere Ärzte benutzen evt. Zometa oder Fosamax, aber wir bevorzugen Estradiol Pflaster.
> 
> Was machen wir wegen der Nebenwirkungen unter ADT? Ich denke das ernsthafteste Nebenwirkung die wir sehen, ist das enorme Risiko von kardiovaskulären Erkrankungen unter ADT. Insulinresistenz bildet sich auch manchmal, bei Patienten mit hoher Kohlehydrataufnahme, was ein erhöhtes Risiko für Diabetes, Bluthochdruck, Herzinfarkt und Schlaganfall mit sich bringt. Wir gehen wirklich sehr aggressiv vor diese Nebenwirkungen zu kontrollieren. Wir prüfen die Cholesterinwerte, das Gewicht des Patienten, wir sprechen über die mediterrane Ernährung, sportliche Betätigung. Wenn der Blutdruck erhöht ist, unternehmen wir auch dagegen etwas. Wir versuchen eine möglichst gute Herz-Kreislaufgesundheit zu erreichen.
> ...


Wird fortgesetzt

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo LR,
ich wollte eigentlich nichts mehr zur DNA-Ploidie sagen, aber ich möchte Reinardo nicht einfach im Regen stehen lassen. Du bist begeistert



> Immer wieder freut es mich, wie umfassend Dr.Myers dies sieht:


Und Du zitierst Myers



> Verlangsamung der Krebswachstums ist ein ganz kritischer Punkt unserer Massnahmen, und der Grund warum wir so erfolgreich sind. Diesen Zyklus kann man normalerweise etwa 4 bis 7 mal wiederholen. Beispielweise, wenn unsere Patienten 1 Jahr ADT machen und dann 2 Jahre Pause haben, also ein 3 Jahres Zyklus, *4-7 Zyklen bedeutet 12 bis 21 Jahre!* Das wird in der klinischen Praxis bestätigt, wo wir viele Patienten schon seit über 10 Jahren mit intermittierender ADT behandeln.
> *Mit Ausnahme von sehr aggressiven Formen, ist das für normalen Prostatakrebs kein Problem*.


Reinardo und ich wissen warum dies so ist nämlich



Hier ist der Link zur Arbeit von Al Abadi
http://al-abadi.acamedia.info/prostata/EurUrol_1992.pdf 
und *diese Erkenntnisse einschließlich Therapiemonitoring!! gab es schon 1992*. Vielleicht verstehst Du nun langsam unsere Begeisterung für die DNA-Ploidie.
Gruß Knut.

P.S. Und bei einer diploiden Verteilung mit Proliferation < 5 % ist es egal, was ich tue, ob eine Ektomie oder eine der vielen Strahlentherapien oder eine Hormonblockade intermittierend oder nicht oder irgendeine der alternativ Therapien für viel Geld oder einfach gar nichts unternehme, es wird mir nicht gelingen am PCa zu sterben!

----------


## HorstK

> ...oder irgendeine der alternativ Therapien für viel Geld oder einfach gar nichts unternehmen, es wird mir nicht gelingen am PCa zu sterben!


Hallo Knut,

das sehe ich z.Z. genau so... 

DANKE für Deine Einschätzung!

Ich habe meinen *Bericht* auf http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62 aktualisiert.

Alles Gute!

Gruß Horst
P.S.: Ich hoffe, der Dialog mit LR wurde durch meinen "Zwischenruf" nicht nachhaltig gestört.

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Knut,
ja, hilf mal dem armen Reinardo ein bisschen, sonst kommt mir der Jung noch unter die Räder ;-)  So, jetzt wieder ernsthaft:



> ...Vielleicht verstehst Du nun langsam unsere Begeisterung für die DNA-Ploidie...


hier gibt es wiederum Konsens. Wir drehen uns etwa im Kreis. Die prognostische Bedeutung der Ploide ist unumstritten, das habe auch ich nie bezweifelt! Meine Fragestellung war aber, was mir die Ploide in Bezug auf therapeutische Entscheidungen bringt. Bis auf eine kleine Anekdote mit Emcyt gibt die Untersuchung von Al-Abadi nichts her. Deine private Schlussfolgerung bei diploiden Tumoren:



> ...oder einfach gar nichts unternehme, es wird mir nicht gelingen am PCa zu sterben!


kann ich aus der Studie nicht entnehmen. Alle Patienten dort wurden mit (wahrscheinlich dauerhafter - einfacher) Hormonblockade therapiert! Merke: *ADT1 != WW*. Weiterhin möchte ich an die Studie von Oskar Frankfurt & Kollegen erinnern. Hier lagen bei Diagnosestellung diploider Tumore bereits in 18% Fernmetastasen vor! Würdest Du die unbehandelt lassen?

Die Ablehnung der ADT bei asymptomatischen Patienten, die Reinardo hier immer gerne anbringt, stammt von Walsh. Aber auch er stratefiziert nicht entsprechend der Ploide!

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo LR,

unser Reinardo ist schon ein strammer Jung und weiß sich selber zu wehren. Aber bei der DNA-Ploidie sind wir beide ein eingespieltes Team aufgrund gemeinsamer, vergangener Forumsaktivitäten.
Beginnen möchte ich mit der von Dir so geschätzten Studie von Oskar Frankfurt. Die Fallzahl ist 45, wobei diese sich noch aufteilt in 34 ektomierte und 11 nur biopsierte Teilnehmer. Es fällt mir schon schwer dafür das Wort Studie zu verwenden. Die Beschreibung der Krankheitszustände ist sehr genau, und es würde auch mit den heutigen modernen Bildgebungsverfahren nicht so leicht sein, diese detaillierten Informationen korrekt zu liefern. Die zitierte Untersuchung ist Anfang der achtziger Jahre durchgeführt worden und somit nicht seriös, außer die Ergebnisse wurden über Obduktion gewonnen, was aber bedeuten würde, die Männer sind bei der Operation und Biopsie alle verstorben. Dies ist auch für den Anfang der achtziger Jahre wieder nicht denkbar.
Deine Geringschätzigkeit der Arbeit von Al Abadi und Nagel kann und mag ich nicht folgen. Die Studie wurde 1992 vorgestellt und erfasst einen Zeitraum von 10 Jahren, so dass die praktischen Maßnahmen überwiegend in den achtziger Jahren erfolgten. Es wird aufgezeigt, wie mit Therapiemaßnahmen aus einer aneuploiden eine tetraploide Verteilung erreicht wird, also prognostisch wird aus einem Todesurteil eine Chance. Für mich ist dies Rückdrehen der Krebsaggressivität, sichtbar an der DNA-Verteilung, unheimlich beeindruckend, aber das versteht man wohl nur, wenn einem die DNA-Ploidie geläufig ist..
Kritisch sehe ich dagegen den von Dir übersetzten und in Deinem Bericht eingestellten Text von Dr. Myers, denn das ist, wie wir auch an der Grenze zum Württembergischen sagen, Geschwätz. Deshalb habe ich in meiner Antwort die Grafik von Al Abadi verwendet, der schon vor 20 Jahren wusste, dass

- Diploid eine gute Prognose bei Hormontherapie

- Tetraploid eine mäßige Prognose

- Aneuploid eine ungünstige Prognose

ist. Ich kenne das Buch von Myers nicht, hoffe aber nicht, dass die zitierte Passage ein Highlight sein soll, sondern dass es auch ordentliche Auswertungen über die Therapien gibt mit

- Tumorstadium zu Beginn

- Anfangs-PSA

- Gleason Score

- Therapiemaßnahmen und Verläufe

Mein Zusatz unter Post Scriptum war meine Überpointierungseinlage. Ich muss leider feststellen, dass diese nicht oder selten als solche erkannt werden. Ich werde mir eine Lösung überlegen. Vielleicht schreibe ich diese Passagen kursiv oder in lila- letzter Versuch.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## HorstK

> ...Überpointierungseinlage. Ich muss leider feststellen, dass diese nicht oder selten als solche erkannt werden. Ich werde mir eine Lösung überlegen. *Vielleicht schreibe ich diese Passagen kursiv oder in lila- letzter Versuch.
> *


Hallo Überpointierer,

nicht mehr nötig - ich, u.a., haben es jetzt endlich begriffen was Du eigentlich meinst...

Danke für die Aufklärung und Belehrung!

Gruß Horst

----------


## LowRoad

*Hallo Knut,
*Du lehnst die Studie von Oskar Frankfurt ab, OK 45 Teilnehmer sind wirklich nicht viel. Hier ein neuer Versuch.
S. Vesalainen & Kollegen aus Finnland haben es 1994 veröffentlicht. Alter Kram, aber laut Reinardo somit Garant für Seriosität. Untersucht wurden 273 Patienten: _"Progression and survival in prostatic adenocarcinoma: a comparison of clinical stage, Gleason grade, S-phase fraction and DNA ploidy"
_

Immerhin hatten 84 Männer primär Fernmetatasen (M1), von denen waren 31% DIPLOID! Merke: 31% != 0%. Jetzt haben wir schon zwei unabhängige Studien, die Fernmetastasen bei diploiden Tumoren gefunden haben.

Ich schätze die interessante Arbeit von Al-Abadi und Nagel nicht gering, wie kommst Du denn darauf? Sie beantwortet nur leider nicht meine Frage: *was bedeutet die Ploide für die Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms, speziell bei Rezidivtherapie?* Kannst Du mir das, als jemand dem die DNA-Ploidie geläufig ist, beantworten?

----------


## Schorschel

> Immerhin hatten 84 Männer primär Fernmetatasen (M1), von denen waren 31% DIPLOID! Merke: 31% != 0%. Jetzt haben wir schon zwei unabhängige Studien, die Fernmetastasen bei diploiden Tumoren gefunden haben.


Hallo LowRoad,

dieses Ergebnis überrascht mich einerseits (weil ich die Ploidie grundsätzlich für aussagefähig halte), aber andererseits bestätigt es meine Grundeinstellung.

Als überzeugter AS-ler besagt diese, dass jedweder diagnostische, labormedizinische, Bildgebungs-, klinische oder sonstige Parameter immer nur ein einzelner Mosaikstein des Gesamt-Puzzles meines persönlichen PK's ist. Dazu gehören auch Immunsystem-Indikatoren, mentale und physische Befindlichkeit usw.usw.usw. Und nur, wenn das Gesamt-Mosaik in sich stimmig ist, bin ich beruhigt. 

Will heißen, dass man sich nicht isoliert wegen des Befunds "diploid" entspannt zurücklehnen darf, wenn gleichzeitig der PSA-Wert unaufhörlich steigt oder andere Werte/Befindlichkeiten sich verschlechtern. So erkläre ich mir die Fernmetastasen bei diploider Ploidie.

Im Umkehrschluss heißt es bei mir aber auch, dass ich nicht jedes Mal, wenn mein PSA-Wert von 5 auf 6,5 ansteigt, unruhig werde, wenn gleichzeitig alles Andere gut aussieht.

Es kommt immer auf das Gesamt-Mosaik an, meine ich.

Schorschel

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber LR,
es war von mir nur eine beiläufige Abschlussanmerkung zu Deinem eigentlichen Thema Metastasierter PK.



> Nach Böcking metastasiert ein diploider Tumor nicht.


Und von mir später ergänzt



> dass er (Böcking) bei diploiden Tumoren noch keine Metastasen gesehen hat.


Ich bin ja sehr zufrieden, dass sich Sein oder Nichtsein für die Ploidie auf diese Frage reduziert hat, auch wenn Trittbrettfahrer nun meinen, ihr persönliches Süppchen wieder aufwärmen zu können. Prof Böcking hat eine neue kleine Präsentation über die DNA Ploidie erstellt

http://www.prostata-shg-bretten.de/A...ing%20Bonn.pdf 

und hier führt er bei diploiden Tumoren 7 % Metastasen an und verweist auf die entsprechenden Literaturquellen. Wenn dies noch nicht ausreichen sollte, bin ich gerne bereit ihn persönlich zu fragen, ob er nun als emeritierter und doch noch aktiver Professor fündig geworden ist und ob er seine erste Metastase bei einem diploiden Tumor entdeckt habe.
Es mag vielleicht verwundern, dass es immer noch Aktivitäten auf dem Ploidiesektor gibt. Dies haben wir dem sehr rührigen SHG-Leiter aus Bretten zu verdanken, und initiiert wurde dies noch von Konrad (HansiB)**.
Nun möchte ich aber zu den mehr sachbezogenen Themen kommen und hier, lieber LR, verstehe ich nicht, dass meine Hinweise der sanften Töne nicht aufgenommen werden. Ich kann dies natürlich auch per *Paukenschlag*

*- Bei T3/4 also wohl überwiegend GS 8  10 und sicherlich ein Teil mit Metastasen hat Al Abadi den Erfolg der Hormonblockade nachgewiesen, wenn diploide Verteilung vorlag, und dies bereits vor 25 Jahren und mehr als 10 Jahre bevor die so hoch hoffierten Amerikaner wie Leibowitz, Myers,  auf der Bühne erschienen.


*

*
- Für aneuploid also die aggressive Tumorform hat Al Abadi erfolgreich Zytostatika eingesetzt, und dies bereits vor 15 Jahren bevor Leibowitz mit seinem Cocktail kam. Was für eine Erfolgsstory würde Al Abadi mit den heutigen Möglichkeiten schreiben?

- Al Abadi hat mit der DNA-Ploidie eindrucksvoll ein Therapiemonitoring gemacht, und dies schon vor 25 Jahren während unsere amerikanischen Freunde noch heute auf Verdacht therapieren oder wie Wallenstein die Sterne befragen müssen, Wird es klappen oder wird es nicht klappen?





*Dies ist nun endgültig mein letzter Beitrag in diesem Thread zur DNA-Ploidie. Ich wollte zeigen, dass die Ploidie durchaus auch beim fortgeschrittenen PK hilfreiche Informationen liefert. Das Problem ist, dass die Ploidie des PCas in den letzten 15 Jahren wissenschaftlich im Dornröschenschlaf war.
Und nun, lieber LR, möchte ich nicht mehr stören, damit Deine Recherchen und Gedanken auch die verdiente Aufmerksamkeit erhalten.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## LowRoad

*Hallo Knut,
*Deine Ausführungen stören nicht, im Gegenteil haben sie doch geholfen das Thema Ploide mal wieder zu überdenken, in den aktuellen Kontext zu stellen, und zu entmystifizieren. Ich denke, das hat uns allen interessante Einsichten gebracht.

Zu Deinem Paukenschlag, d.h. Empfehlung der parallelen Chemotherapie bei Hochrisikopatienten mit nicht diploiden Tumoren, möchte ich anmerken, dass dies im Umfeld von Leibowitz durchaus gerne gemacht wurde, aber in den letzten 10 Jahren an Glanz verloren hat. Die NW sind doch derart heftig, und meist über die Chemo hinaus bestehend, dass man sehr vorsichtig mit dieser Therapie umgeht. Der von Al-Abadi gezeigte Fall ist ein anekdotischer Einzelfall, eine Kasuistik, die keine für eine Therapiesteuerung ausreichende Evidenz hat, höchstens eine Hypothese aufstellt, die in Studien zu überprüfen wäre.

Wer sich weiter informieren will, kann vielleicht mal ein Blick in einen *alten Thread* werfen, Rudolf, Reinardo & Kollegen haben da ganz leidenschaftlich gestritten.

So möchte auch ich den Exkurs in die Ploide beenden, zwar nicht mit einem Paukenschlag, sondern mit der "Sinfonie mit dem Paukenschlag", die mir bei 'Paukenschlag' sofort in den Sinn kam. Haydn ist zwar für echte Klassik-Fans Pop-Kultur, aber mir gefällt's! Abends auf der Terrasse sitzen, ein (alkoholfreies) Bier (Rotwein geht auch) trinken, Haydn hören - ja, es könnte schlimmer kommen.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo LR,
eine gute Antwort, ein würdiger Abschluss, und ich habe den Paukenschlag bei einem Espresso und Zwetschgenkuchen- frisch gebacken von meiner Frau mit eigenen Frühzwetschgen, noch leicht warm, wie ich ihn am liebsten mag- zum Dessert und somit im doppelten Sinne genossen.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo LR und Knut. Dem würdigen Abschluss schließe ich mich natürlich an, obgleich ich eigentlich vorhatte, noch einen letzten Versuch zu wagen, LR für das Lager der Reformer zu gewinnen. Aber warten wir auf einen späteren Anlass. Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## LowRoad

*Hormontherapie "früh oder verzögert" Teil-4*

Erinnert ihr euch noch an Frank S. den ich am Anfang, im ersten Teil, vorgestellt hatte?



> ...Frank fragt sich nun, wann mit Hormontherapie anfangen?...


Hier die Antwort von *Stephen Strum* auf seine Frage:



> *Stephen Strum, MD:
> sie haben einen stetigen PSA Anstieg mit einer PSA Verdopplungszeit (PSADT) von 2 Monaten, was einer metastasierten Erkrankung entspricht.
> ...
> Ich stimme dem Urologen unbedingt zu [frühe ADT], eher als dem Onkologen [verzögerte ADT]. Was sie jetzt nicht bräuchten wäre sich mit grosser mutierter Tumorlast rumschlagen müssen. Ich würde folgendes vorschlagen:
> 
> DRU (digitale rektale Untersuchung),
> CBC (complete blood count), 
> CMP (comprehensive metabolic panel),
> Knochen Abbaumarker einschliesslich b-CTX (C-Terminal Telopeptide, b-Crosslaps) und Urin DpD (deoxypyridinoline) da diese mit Metastasierung in Verbindung stehen, denn wenn zumindest einer dieser Marker sich erhöhrt zeigt würde ich mit dem Einsatz von XGEVA (Denosumab) beginnen.*
> ...


Stephen Strum hat angekündigt sich zum Ende des Jahres zur Ruhe zu setzen, wozu ich ihm alles Gute wünschen möchte. Danken möchte ich ihm, für seinen unermüdlichen Einsatz das Prostatakarzinom betreffend. Vielleicht hören wir ja am 22-OKT-2011 in Planegg seine Abschiedsrede und können ihm noch persönlich danken. 

*"You Gotta Do Your Homework"*

das war einer seiner immer wieder geäusserten Aufforderungen, und das liess ihn oft verzweifeln, denn nicht nur unzureichende Therapieangebote sind beklagenswert, sondern auch die mangelnde Patientenmitarbeit kann es sein.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Reinhard,
wie ersichtlich, hat LR sein Thema abgeschlossen. Damit steht Deinem Bekehrungsversuch nichts mehr im Wege. Hinzu kommt, dass Du noch Thread-Halter bist, und wie wir von Ralf gelernt haben, hat man als solcher noch besondere Rechte.
Auch ich erlaube mir noch eine Anmerkung, und zwar war Al Abadi ein fleißiger Wissenschaftler, der u.a. an die 20000 FNABs persönlich gemacht hat. Ich bin deshalb ziemlich sicher, dass seine Präsentationen im Bericht 1992 keine Einzelfälle sind, sondern dass er an allen 271 Patienten in seiner Statistik ein Therapiemonitoring mittels FNAB durchgeführt hat. Vielleicht kannst Du, lieber Reinhard, dies über Deinen persönlichen Kontakt zu Herrn Al Abadi noch klären.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Lowroad.  Es wäre vermessen, Stephen B. Strum zu widersprechen. Seinen Primer besitze ich schon seit der Zeit, als es die deutsche Ausgabe noch nicht gab, und ich zitiere Strum, wo immer es mir zu passen scheint. Nun möchte ich zum Beispiel Frank folgendes anmerken: Strum scheint davon auszugehen, dass der Krebs bei Frank dominierend hormonsensitiv ist. Der Gleason 3+4 macht dies wahrscheinlich. Andererseits sind die kurzen Verdopplungszeiten kein gutes Zeichen. Eine solche (ähnliche) Therapie würde auch Leibowitz vorschlagen, allerdings zeitlich streng befristet. -  Wenn Frank das nun macht, erreicht er im großen Glücksfall eine Vollremission, sein PSA stabilisierte sich im grünen Bereich. Wenn nicht, dann hatte sein Krebs schon eine hormonresistente Komponente, die im Laufe der Jahre, unbeschadet jedweder Raffinesse in der Hormontherapie,  weiter wachsen und auch das Potenzial hat, ihn zu töten. In diesem ungünstigen aber leider wahrscheinlichen Fall würde die erste Therapiepause lang sein, die zweite Therapiepause aber schon kürzer, weil sich im Krebs im Verlaufe der Hormontherapie eine qualitative Verschiebung hin zu höherer Malignität vollzogen hat.
Frank war zur Zeit der Fragestellung 52 Jahre alt. Gesetzt den Fall, er will ein normales Sterbealter (80+) erreichen, dann  müsste er 28 Jahre lang und länger sich mit Hormontherapie usw. behandeln lassen und auch alle Nebenwirkungen der Hormontherapie in Kauf nehmen, welche am Knochengerüst über die Zeit mehr Schäden verursachen werden als der Krebs selbst. Miit dem "aktivem Sexualleben" wäre es ohnehin  gleich vorbei. Ist das eine Lebensperspektive?
Wäre Franks Gleason nicht 3+4 sondern höher gewesen, würde Strum den Therapievorschlag so wahrscheinlich nicht gemacht haben, denn die Grenzen der Hormontherapie sind ihm wohl bekannt, vgl. Abschnitt 144 seines Primer.
Die von Walsh favorisierte Alternative wäre, keine Hormontherapie zu machen, bis Beschwerden sich einstellen. Denn auch viel "Masse" ist später mit Hormontherapie genau so gut wegzukriegen, es dauert dann halt 3 Monate länger, bis ein PSA-Nadir wieder erreicht ist. Man erhält sich Jahre guter Lebensqualität und Gesundheit, weil der Körper nicht den verheerenden Folgen des Androgen-Entzugs ausgesetzt ist. 
Man kann nur versuchen, den Progress mittels antiangiogener Mittel zu verlangsamen.

Praktisch stoßen die von Strum verlangten Untersuchungen  in der realen Welt deutscher Kassen-Urologie auch an Grenzen. Nächste Woche habe ich bei zwei Urologen Termine. Wenn ich denen dann sage, dass ich die angebotene 3-Monatssprize nicht will, tragen die in ihrem Computer ein: "Patient verweigert angebotene Therapie". Dann bin ich mit guten Wünschen wieder draußen. Mit Untersuchungen à la Strum kann ich denen nicht kommen.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## LowRoad

*ADT When Youre Over 80? - Hormonblockade wenn sie über 80 sind?
*
Also, das heutige, und die nächsten paar Videos, behandeln das Thema Alter und Prostatakrebs. Es gibt einige Punkte, die mein Interesse zu diesem Thema geweckt und mich dazu bewogen haben ein paar Videos zu machen. Zuerst mal möchte ich ihnen mitteilen, dass meine Mutter vor zwei Wochen im Alter von 92, nach längerer Krankheit verstorben ist. Mein Vater ein paar Jahre früher, im Alter von 94, ebenfalls nach langer Krankheit. Ich hatte versucht ihnen zu helfen ihre Probleme zu bewältigen, die sich durch das Alter in ihren 80ger und frühen 90ger Jahren eingestellt hatten. Deshalb ist wohl verständlich, dass ich da ein persönliches Interesse dran habe.

Zweitens kann ich feststellen, dass viele meiner Patienten nicht mehr an Prostatakrebs versterben, obwohl sie schon 80 und 90 Jahre alt sind. Ich habe da einen Patienten, der ist 101, und er kam zu mir, als er 92 war! In meiner Praxis kämpfe ich mehr und mehr mit der Berücksichtigung des Alters bei der Behandlung von Prostatakrebs. Wir führen natürlich Statistiken über unsere Therapien bei unseren Patienten. Sowohl unter Berücksichtigung individueller Stadien, aber auch global. Zur Erinnerung, wir betreiben eine onkologische Praxis, im Allgemeinen haben wir Patienten, die nach Operation oder Strahlentherapie Rezidive entwickeln. Sie haben eine metastatische Erkrankung, unterschiedlicher Schwere. Jahr für Jahr schauen wir uns die Todesraten an. 2010 hatten wir etwa 1100 Patienten und 24 Todesfälle, eine sehr geringe Todesrate. Ein Teil dieser Männer starb an Herz-Kreislaufversagen nicht an Prostatakrebs.

Aus verschiedenen Gründen überleben diese Männer mit metastasierten Erkrankungen nach Versagen lokaler Therapien 10, 20 ja manchmal 30 Jahre. Deshalb ist die Beachtung anderer Erkrankungen so wichtig. Wenn jemand im Alter von 80 Jahren mit wiederkehrendem Prostatakrebs zu mir kommt, ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass er daran versterben wird. Ich versuche auf diesen Sachverhalt einzugehen. Was sind die wichtigsten Probleme, die ich bei meinen Patienten sehe, die älter als 80 Jahre sind, natürlich auch die über 90 jährigen betreffend!

*Das Nummer 1 Problem*, und Beobachtungsstudien, die Männer über 80 untersucht haben, bestätigen das, *Stürze* sind ein riesiges Problem. Daraus resultierende Verletzungen und Brüche der Hüfte sind ein riesiges Problem. Es bedingt eine stationäre, oder häusliche Versorgung durch entspr. Fachkräfte. Man verliert die Unabhängigkeit sein Leben selbst zu führen. Dieser Prozess wird durch Stürze initiiert. Warum stürzen die Leute? Verlust des Gleichgewichtssinnes ist z.B. ein allgemeines Problem bei älteren Menschen. Die Fähigkeit mit geschlossenen Augen auf einem Bein zu stehen nimmt etwa linear mit dem Alter ab. Ist ein guter Test, um das biologische Alter zu ermitteln.

*Verlust von Muskelmasse* ist ein weiteres grosses Problem. Speziell die Muskeln um die Hüfte herum betreffend. Wichtig um sich aus einem Stuhl zu erheben oder sich bei Stürzen abzufangen. Diese Muskeln schwinden mit der Zeit. 

*Verlust von Knochendichte*, Osteoporose. Selbst Männer ohne das sie unter Hormonblockade stehen, werden mit der Zeit kleiner, wenn sie mal 80 oder 90 sind. Verursacht durch einen ständigen Verlust von Knochenmasse. Findet auch ohne Hormonblockade statt. 

*Schlechte Augen*. Wenn die Sehkraft nachlässt, der Gleichgewichtssinn nicht mehr so gut ist, man auch nicht mehr die Kraft hat sich abzufangen, werden Stürze häufiger. Und wenn sie fallen, und die Knochen sind schon schwach, sind Brüche eher wahrscheinlich. So hängt das alles zusammen, und das beeinträchtigt die Lebensqualität mehr als Herz-Kreislaufschwäche, Bluthochdruck, Diabetes, oder andere Gesundheitsprobleme. Das könnte alles medikamentös behandelt werden.

*Ein grosse Problem bei Hormonblockade als Therapie bei Prostatakrebs ist nun, dass all diese Risiken noch verstärkt werden.* Hormonblockade (ADT) verursacht Verlust von Muskelmasse, somit kann man sich nicht mehr abfangen. Man kann Gewicht in Form von Fett zulegen. Das Muskel-zu-Fett Verhältnis geht in die falsche Richtung. ADT verursacht auch einen erheblichen Knochendichteverlust. Der Blutdruck verschlechtert sich, Blutzucker verschlechtert sich und Cholesterin verschlechtert sich auch. Hormonblockade bei Männern über 80 zu beginnen bedingt eine Berücksichtigung der allgemeinen Gesundheitsthemen. Damit kämpfe ich immer, indem ich versuche die Nebenwirkungen zu minimieren, bei gleichzeitiger Kontrolle der Erkrankung.

Dazu haben wir ein Programm entwickelt, was recht effektiv die PSA-Verdopplungszeit bei den meisten Männern verlängert. Jetzt in Kombination mit der Diagnostik von *Sand-Lake-Imaging* (Orlando, Florida) und *Dr. Dattoli* sind wir in der Lage oligometastatic disease (Erkrankung mit geringer Metastasenlast) zu erkennen und durch Strahlentherapie auszuschalten anstatt eine Hormonblockade einzuleiten. Das wäre auch eine Option.

Betreffend Hormonblockade haben wir die Vorgehensweise mittlerweile überdacht. Viele von ihnen wissen, ich bin schon lange ein Fan der dreifachen Hormonblockade (ADT3), beeinflusst durch die Studien von Dr.Strum und Dr.Leibowitz. Das ist wirklich eine sehr effektive Form der Hormonblockade. Aber die Anwendung ist katastrophal, und ich möchte das nochmal unterstreichen - katastrophal bei Männern die älter als 85 sind! Es ist unmöglich die Nebenwirkungen der Therapie bei diesen Männern abzufedern! Ich habe mir, in Abstimmung mit meinen Kollegen, eine Lösung erarbeitet. Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich eine Unterhaltung mit David Crawford der seinerzeits mit CASODEX® (Bicalutamid) und PROSCAR® (Finasterid) experimentierte. Er erkannte, dass das eine wesentlich besser verträgliche Form der Hormonblockade ist, und Wirkung hat - bei entsprechenden Patienten. Zwischenzeitlich gibt es Studien dazu die das unterstützen. Ich habe begonnen, bei meinen älteren Patienten, die über 90Jahre alt waren, CASODEX® und PROSCAR®, bzw. CASODEX® und AVODART® (Dutasterid) als meine standard Hormonblockade einzusetzen. Das funktioniert wirklich extrem gut. Es wird viel besser vertragen als eine Therapie mit LUPRON®/ELIGARD®. Warum? Weil CASODEX® und AVOADRT® den Testosteronwert ansteigen lässt. Nochmal ganz langsam, denn das ist ein allgemeines Missverständnis. Die Patienten denken oft, dass CASODEX® den Testosteronwert erniedrigt. Aber es erhöht den Testosteronwert! Ein Teil dieses Testosterons wird in Estradiol umgewandelt, und das ist wichtig für die Knochengesundheit, minimiert Hitzewallungen, ein wichtiges Hormon für die Gesundheit und es erhöht das sexuelle Empfinden. Es wird viel besser toleriert. 

Hormonresistenz entwickelt sich bei diesen Patienten sehr langsam. Ich kann mich an keinen einzigen Fall von Kastrationsresistenz bei Patienten über 90 erinnern, die mit CASODEX® und AVODART® behandelt wurden. 

Typischerweise beginnen wir mit täglich CASODEX® und AVODART®. Wenn wir eine gute PSA Kontrolle erreicht haben, reduzieren wir CASODEX® auf 3 mal die Woche, Montag, Mittwoch und Freitag. Dann zweimal die Woche, Dienstag und Donnerstag, dann nur noch einmal die Woche, auf der Suche nach der niedrigsten Dosis CASODEX®, welche die Krankheit stabilisiert. Und das funktioniert!

Ein anderer Ansatz: ich hatte von der Erhöhung der Testosteronwerte und der damit verbundenen Estradiolwerte berichtet. Man könnte auch direkt zu Etsradiolpflastern gehen. Meine Kenntnis darüber wurden wesentlich geprägt durch die Unterredungen, die ich mit Paul Schellhammer hatte. Er hat viele Papiere zu diesem Thema veröffentlicht. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist das dramatisch besser wie DES (Diethylstilbestrol), überwältigend besser - bei Krankheitskontrolle und Verhinderung von Nebenwirkungen. Transdermale Applikation von Estradiol (Östrogenpflaster) ist die nebenwirkungsärmste Form der Hormonblockade, mit der einen Ausnahme: Brustvergrösserung. Nochmal, Kastrationsresistenz entwickelt sich sehr langsam bis gar nicht bei Patienten diesen Alters.

So machen wir das wenn Hormonblockade bei älteren Patienten notwendig wird. Zuvor versuchen wir natürlich alles dies zu verhindern, manchmal erfolgreich.

Hier ist wahrscheinlich ein guter Punkt um zum Ende des ersten Teils zu kommen.* Hat mich gefreut zu ihnen sprechen zu können.*

----------


## LowRoad

*Hormontherapie "früh oder verzögert"  Teil-5*

Eine Ergänzung zu diesem Thema durch ein aktuelles AUA-2014 Abstract, welches mir ein eng verbundener Kollege hat zukommen lassen. Hier geht es wieder mal um die Frage ob bei Versagen einer kurativ intendierten Primärtherapie eher früh oder verzögert mit einer Hormonentzugstherapie (ADT) begonnen werden sollte. Mittlerweile hat sich doch größtenteils die Meinung durchgesetzt früh hätte (geringe) Vorteile, aber das ist noch lange nicht bei jedem Arzt und Patienten angekommen. Manch einer hat sich durch missionarisch vorgetragene Behauptungen in eine Sackgasse manöveriert, aus der  er jetzt nicht mehr heil rauskommt. Die Studie, die ich vorstellen will kommt von Matsumoto und Kollegen aus Japan[1]:

_Optimal Timing of Hormonal Therapy for Prostate-Specific Antigen Recurrence after Radical Prostatectomy_

In den Jahren zwischen 1991 und 2007 wurden 138 Patienten, die nach erfolgloser Primärtherapie (RPE) ein biochemisches Rezidiv (BCR) zeigten, also ein PSA Anstieg, eingeschlossen. Patienten, die direkt nach Operation ein PSA Wert von >0.2ng/ml zeigten, wurden ausgeschlossen. Die 138 Studienteilnehmer wurden in zwei Gruppen eingeteilt, eine Hochrisikogruppe mit Gleason ≥8 und PSADT <6 Monate, sowie die Patienten mit niedrigerem Risiko. Beide Gruppen wurden entweder bei PSA >= 0.2ng/ml oder bei PSA >4ng/ml mit einer kontinuierlichen ADT behandelt. Studienendpunkt war wiederum die biochemische Progression (BCR) unter ADT (castration-resistance Disease).



*Conclusions*:
Die Ergebnisse zeigten, dass für Patienten mit hohem Risiko (Gleason-Score ≥ 8 und PSA-DT <6 Monate), und einem PSA-Nadir von <0,2ng/ml, eine salvage-ADT nach BCR gestartet werden soll, bevor der PSA-Wert über 1,0ng/ml angestiegen ist, andernfalls besteht die erhebliche Gefahr von biochemischer Progression nach ADT, aka. Kastrationsresistenz. Dagegen könnte der Beginn der Salvage-ADT bei nicht-Hochrisiko -Patienten durchaus verzögert werden.

Der Beginn der ADT bei PSA von 4ng/ml ist nun nicht gerade eine Verzögerung, wie sie manchmal diskutiert wird! Beispielsweise geht Walsh davon aus, dass es ausreichend wäre, die Salvage-ADT erst bei Komplikationen (z.B. Schmerzen) zu beginnen. Der PSA Wert könnte dabei durchaus 4 stellig sein. Anhand aktueller Studien, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass solches Vorgehen sinnvoll wäre, ganz im Gegenteil Das von Walsh angeführte Argument, eines finanziellen Fehlanreizes mag diskussionswürdig sein, greift aber hier zu kurz, wie ich meine.

-----------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Matsumoto, MP70-03, Optimal Timing of Hormonal Therapy for Prostate-Specific Antigen Recurrence after Radical Prostatectomy, AUA-2014 Abstracts

----------


## LowRoad

Heute Nachmittag [1. Juni 2014] werden die vorläufigen Daten der CHAARTED Studie auf dem ASCO Meeting präsentiert. Dies ist ein wirklich wichtiges positives Studien Ergebniss Prostatakrebs betreffend, wovon wir Kenntnis hatten, dass es auf diesem Treffen bekannt gegeben würde. Sweeney und Kollegen (siehe abstrakt -Nr. LBA2) versuchten zu ergründen, ob es ein Vorteil für die up-front chemohormonal Therapie (ADT+Chemo) für Männer mit neu diagnostiziertem, fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs im Vergleich zu einer alleinigen Testosteronunterdrückungstherapie (ADT) gäbe.

Die in Frage kommenden Patienten wurden in zwei Behandlungsarme randomisiert, entweder mit alleiniger ADT, oder mit ADT+Docetaxel (in einer Dosis von 75mg/m2 alle 3 Wochen über 6 Zyklen) ohne Prednison für 4 Monaten nach Beginn der ADT. Sie bildeten auch Untergruppen von Patienten, z.B.

 Männer mit High-Volume Disease (bedeutet viszerale- und/oder vier oder mehr Knochenmetastasen) vs. Low-Volume Disease
 Vorbehandlung mit ADT für >30 oder <=30 Tage
 Alter >=70 oder <70 Jahre

Um für sich für die Teilnahme in der Studie zu qualifizieren mussten bei den Pateinten die Organ- und neurologischen Funktionen soweit vorhanden sein, das für sie eine Behandlung mit Docetaxel zugelassen wären. Weiterhin durften sie eine vorauslaufende ADT nicht länger als 2 Jahre durchgeführt haben, und sie durften während der letzten 12 Monate dieser adjuvanten ADT kein Krankheitsfortschritt erlitten haben. Der primäre Studienendpunkt war das Gesamtüberleben.

*Hier sind die wichtigsten Studienergebnisse:*

790 Patienten wurden in die Studie zwischen Juli 2006 und November 2012 aufgenommen.
- 393 Männer wurden randomisiert, für eine alleinige ADT.
- 397 Männer wurden für eine Behandlung mit ADT+Docetaxel randomisiert

Das durchschnittliche Alter der Patienten betrug 63 Jahre (im Bereich 36-91 Jahre)
Die überwiegende Mehrzahl der Patienten 
- hatten einen "guten" ECOG -Performance-Status von 0 oder 1 (98 Prozent)
- waren Kaukasier (89 Prozent).

 24 Prozent der Patienten hatten zuvor eine Strahlentherapie durchgeführt.
 24 Prozent der Patienten hatten zuvor eine radikale Prostatektomie durchgeführt.
 64 Prozent der Patienten im ADT-only Arm hatten eine high volume metastatic disease
 67 Prozent der Patienten im ADT+Docetaxel Arm hatten eine high volume metastatic disease

Die mediane Nachbeobachtungszeit betrug 29 Monate, zu welcher Zeit
 137 Todesfälle bei Männern bei alleiniger ADT aufgetreten waren
 104 Todesfälle bei Männern mit Kombinationstherapie mit ADT+Docetaxel aufgetreten waren

Die mittlere Gesamtüberlebenszeit betrug für alle 790 Patienten in die Studie
 42,3 Monate für Männer im ADT-only Arm
 52,7 Monate für Männer im ADT+Docetaxel Arm
Diese Daten sind statistisch signifikant (Hazard Ratio=0,63).

Für die 520 Patienten mit high volume metastatic disease betrug die Gesamtüberlebenszeit:
 32,2 Monate für Männer im ADT-only Arm
 49,2 Monate für Männer im ADT+Docetaxel Arm
Diese Daten sind statistisch signifikant (HR=0,62).

Die mittlere Gesamtüberlebenszeit für Männer mit low volume Disease wurde bisher nicht erreicht, kann deshalb noch nicht bewertet werden.

*Nebenwirkungen:*
Etwa 28% der Patienten im ADT+Docetaxel Arm zeigten schwere (Grad 3 oder 4) Nebenwirkungen.
1 Patient im ADT+Docetaxel Arm verstarb durch seine Behandlung.

Sweeney und Kollegen kommen zum Entschluss, dass eine Kombinationstherapie mit Docetaxel+ADT im Vergleich zu einer alleinigen ADT bei Männern mit neu diagnostiziertem, high-volume metastasierendem Prostatakrebs das Gesamtüberleben verbessert. Weiterhin stellten sie fest, dass eine längere Nachbeobachtungszeit notwendig wäre, um zu sehen, ob ein Überlebensvorteil auch für neu diagnostizierte Männer mit niedriger Metastasenlast nachweisbar wäre.
...
Wie wir bereits erwähnt haben, wäre es zumindest für die Männer mit high-volume metastasierter Erkrankung zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose, das zeigt diese Studie eindeutig ein Paradigmenwechsel in Bezug auf die Behandlung einer metastasierten Erkrankung, denn die Kombination von Chemo- und Testosteronunterdrückungstherapie scheint die mittlere Gesamtüberlebenszeit* zumindest um ein Jahr* im Vergleich zur alleinigen ADT zu verbessern. Dies Ergebnis wird auch den möglichen Einsatz von Medikamenten wie Abirateronacetat und/oder Enzalutamide bei solchen Patienten beeinflussen (zumindest so lange, bis wir mehr über die Einsatzmöglichkeiten von solchen Medikamenten in den frühen Stadien des metastasierendem Prostatakrebs gelernt haben).

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*Eigene Anmerkungen:*
ADT+Chemo up-front ist ein gelegentlich geforderter Ansatz bei metastasierten Patienten - bisher wird das, entsprechend der Leitlinien, abgelehnt. Stattdessen wird zuerst mit einer einfachen ADT (Depospritze) begonnen, weil man ja dann immer noch _"ein paar Optionen in Reserve hat"_. Dieser sequenzielle Ansatz ist, zumindest bei (schwer) metastasierten Pateinten ein grober Unfug, und ich beklage das seit Jahren. 

Im Abstract zeigt Sweeney und Kollegen, dass ein PSA Abfall auf Werte unter 0.2ng/ml nach 12 Monaten bei
 9.4% der Patienten im ADT-only Arm, und
 19.7% der Patienten im ADT+Docetaxel Arm nachweisbar war.

Wäre es nicht vielleicht einfacher eine Stratefizierung der Patienten anhand des PSA Abfalls vorzunehmen? Diejenigen, mit schlechtem PSA Ansprechen, könnten eine medikamentöse Ergänzung erhalten. Ob Docetaxel oder vielleicht Abiraterone/Enzalutamide, das wäre dann noch eine offene Frage, denn Chemotherapie ist kein Kindergeburtstag: _"1 Patient im ADT+Docetaxel Arm verstarb durch seine Behandlung"_ Viele auf PCA spezialisierte Uro/Onkologen fordern seit langem ein PSA NADIR von zumindest 0.05ng/ml innerhalb von 6 Monaten nach Beginn der ADT, als optimalen Ansatz für metastasierten Prostatakrebs.

*Fazit:*
Festzuhalten bleibt wieder einmal, dass eine alleinige ADT1 bei fortgeschritten metastasierten Patienten eine unzureichende Erstlinientherapie darstellt.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Scott, Sweeney et al. present results of CHAARTED trial at ASCO

----------


## Hvielemi

> Im Abstract zeigt Sweeney und Kollegen, dass ein PSA Abfall auf Werte unter 0.2ng/ml nach 12 Monaten bei
>  9.4% der Patienten im ADT-only Arm, und
>  19.7% der Patienten im ADT+Docetaxel Arm nachweisbar war.
> *
> Fazit:*
> Festzuhalten bleibt wieder einmal, dass eine alleinige ADT1 bei  fortgeschritten metastasierten Patienten eine unzureichende  Erstlinientherapie darstellt.


Lieber LowRoad

Dieses Fazit verstehe ich überhaupt nicht, nachdem Du einige Sätze zuvor geschrieben hattest:




> Wäre es nicht vielleicht einfacher eine Stratifizierung der Patienten  anhand 
> des PSA Abfalls vorzunehmen? Diejenigen, mit schlechtem PSA  Ansprechen, 
> könnten eine medikamentöse Ergänzung erhalten.


Ich geh mal davon aus, dass nach RPE in den meisten Patienten der PSA mit 
der Tumorgrösse und dessen Aktivität gekoppelt ist. Es scheint mir also für die 
Prognose reichlich egal, ob der PSA bzw. das Tumorvolumen von der einen 
oder anderen Therapie gesenkt worden war. Ein kleiner Tumor bzw.
kleine Metastasen brauchen länger, bis sie gefährlich werden, als bereits Grosse 
(Man erinnere sich: Eine Metastase wächst in einer Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) 
im Volumen zwar auf das Doppelte, um aber die üblichen Durchmesserangaben 
zu verdoppeln, braucht es drei VZ).

Nur wenn die AHT nicht gut anspricht, ist es angezeigt, früh, zu einer Chemo oder 
einem der neuen Medikamente zu greifen. Deswegen die alleinige AHT1 pauschal 
als unzureichend einzustufen, geht zu weit. Wichtig ist wohl, jene Patienten
herauszufiltern, die eine frühe Chemotherapie brauchen, statt gleich alle
zu vergiften. 

Und weiter wäre es sinnvoll, auch diese Patienten nicht der Chemotherapie
auszusetzen, sondern ihnen VOR der Chemo den Zugang zu den neuen
Zweitlinien-AHT-Medikamenten zu verschaffen. Damit gewinnt man zwar
nicht viel Lebenszeit, aber immerhin 10 Monate bis zur radiologischen 
Progression (Xtandi - Prevail-Studie). 
Der Starre Blick auf das OS sollte dem Blick auf die Lebensqualität weichen.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

Mein lieber Konrad,
beide Zitate befinden sich nicht im Widerspruch, und dass du das nicht verstehst,... kann es sein, dass das deinem eingeschränktem Blickwinkel geschuldet ist?




> ...Deswegen die alleinige AHT1 pauschal als unzureichend einzustufen, geht zu weit...


Die ADT1 mittels eines LHRH Agonisten (z.B. Lupron®/Eligard®) ist, entsprechend der Studienlage, mit Sicherheit unzureichend. Nutzen wir eine Kombinationstherapie, also Testosteronunterdrückung + einem Antiandrogen (z.B. Bicalutamid), dann kann praktisch immer ein statistischer Überlebensvorteil gezeigt werden. Als Beispiel hier eine Phase-III Studie aus Japan[1]:


Overall survival was analyzed at a median follow-up of 5.2 years: (a) Kaplan-Meier curve by randomized treatment; (b) results of multivariate analysis. CAB indicates combined androgen blockade; LHRH-A, luteinizing hormone-releasing hormone agonist; CI, confidence interval; PS, performance status; PSA, prostate-specific antigen.

Andere Kombinationen wären denkbar, und das wäre eine spannende Frage, ob evt. Abiraterone und/oder Enzalutamide up-front ähnliche Ergebnisse im Vergleich zur up-front Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel ergeben? Interessante Statements unter [3], [4] und [5]. Studien dazu sind am laufen... 

Bis dahin sollten die Patienten selbst entscheiden, *ob ihnen ein potentieller Überlebensvorteil von statistisch 17 Monaten die Einschränkung der Lebensqualität durch eine Chemotherapie rechtfertigt*. Du hast dich dagegen entschieden, und lehnst auch andere Kombinationstherapien ab. Das ist deine freie Entscheidung, die ich aber nicht verallgemeinert sehen möchte, denn das deckt sich nicht mit der aktuellen Studienlandschaft!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Akaza; Combined androgen blockade with bicalutamide for advanced prostate cance
*[2]:* Patterson, Controversies Surrounding Androgen Deprivation for Prostate Cancer 
[3]: Wong, Ferraldeschi, Attard, Johann de Bono; Evolution of androgen receptor targeted therapy for advanced prostate cancer; NATURE REVIEWS - CLINICAL ONCOLOGY;  Volume-11, June-2014, Page 365..
[4]: Mack Roach and Howard I. Scher; Evolution of androgen receptor targeted therapy for advanced prostate cancer; NATURE REVIEWS - CLINICAL ONCOLOGY; Volume-11, June-2014, Page 308..
[5]: Feldman & Feldman; THE DEVELOPMENT OF ANDROGEN-INDEPENDENT PROSTATE CANCER; NATURE REVIEWS - CANCER; Volume-1, october-2001, Page 34..

----------


## LowRoad

Recently released data on the E3805 clinical trial for metastatic prostate cancer. The CHAARTED trial tested early docetaxel in metastatic disease upon discovery versus just ADT. Presented by Tony Crispino:

----------


## Urologe

> Andere Kombinationen wären denkbar, und das wäre eine spannende Frage, ob evt. Abiraterone und/oder Enzalutamide up-front ähnliche Ergebnisse im Vergleich zur up-front Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel ergeben? Interessante Statements unter [3], [4] und [5]. Studien dazu sind am laufen... 
> 
> Bis dahin sollten die Patienten selbst entscheiden, *ob ihnen ein potentieller Überlebensvorteil von statistisch 17 Monaten die Einschränkung der Lebensqualität durch eine Chemotherapie rechtfertigt*. Du hast dich dagegen entschieden, und lehnst auch andere Kombinationstherapien ab. Das ist deine freie Entscheidung, die ich aber nicht verallgemeinert sehen möchte, denn das deckt sich nicht mit der aktuellen Studienlandschaft!


Hallo LowRoad,

ich habe, wenn Taxotere primär mit Hormontherapie gegeben wurde, grundsätzlich die Dosis reduziert und die vollen 75 mg/m2 gegeben, die für das mcrPC vorgesehen sind.
Meine Erfahrungen damit (und ich habe 2001 damit begonnen, allerdings nur 3-4 Patienten pro Jahr) bei jüngeren, bisher unbehandelten, durchmetastasierten Patienten war,
das die Chemo ausser drei Tage Schwäche keine wesentlichen Nebenwirkungen zeigte, was woll daran liegt, dass die Betroffenen, abgesehen vom PCA, jung und gesund waren
(vielleicht auch noch das etwas reduzierte Protokoll).
Alle Patienten hatten PSA-Werte über 1000 bis 5400 und alle haben nach 6 Monaten (dann habe ich Taxotere abgesetzt) PSA-Werte unter 0.05(!) und alle habe ich mindesten
10 Jahre in weiterer Betreuung gehabt (Abbruch nicht durch Tod, sondern durch meinen Standortwechsel).
Nur ein Patient (der mit 5400) musste die Chemo wegen einer beginnenden Lungenkomplikation (Husten wegen interstitieller Fibrose) nach der dritten Gabe abgebrochen werden. 
Er hat sich rasch komplett erholt und der PSA-Wert war zu diesem Zeitpunkt 0.1

Ich persönlich halte die additive Gabe von niedrger dosiertem Taxotere für ca. 6 Monate schon am Beginn einer Therapie für sinnvoll wenn

- eine hohe Metastasenlast besteht
- der Patient jünger und sonst gesund ist

Die Therapie primär mit Abiraterone zu kombinieren könnte weitere positive Effekte haben, ist aber in unserem Gesundheitssystem nicht darstellbar auf Grund des Zulassungstextes und der Kosten
-

----------


## LowRoad

Mein lieber Dr.FS,
selbstverständlich teile ich Ihre Meinung diesbezüglich. Das Problem ist: _"What is extensive disease?"_ (Morris -ASCO 2014) Wer profitiert, und wer eher nicht?

In Bezug auf Abiraterone Upfront laufen Studien, die noch Zeit zum reifen brauchen. Das ist deshalb interessant, da die Patentbindung für Abiraterone etwa 2020 endet, und dann kostengünstige Generika auf den Mark kommen dürften, was die Akzeptanz in den Praxen erhöhen sollte.

Eine weitere Option post 2020 wäre Dasatinib (Sprycel®), was gerade bei Knochenmetastasen in frühen Stadien der Kastrationsresistenz zu wirken scheint. 

Dann könnte man natürlich noch alles mögliche kombinieren... (Hm, muss ich mir jetzt doch noch Sorgen um meine Rente machen  :L&auml;cheln:  ???)





> ...ich habe, wenn Taxotere primär mit Hormontherapie gegeben wurde, grundsätzlich die Dosis reduziert und die vollen 75 mg/m2 gegeben,...


Sollte wohl heissen: _"...ich habe, wenn Taxotere primär mit Hormontherapie gegeben wurde,  grundsätzlich die Dosis reduziert und nicht die vollen 75 mg/m2 gegeben,..."_ ??

----------


## Urologe

jop, Schreibfehler - noch zu früh gewesen :-)
Ich habe auf 60 mg/m2 vierwöchentlich Taxotere reduziert

----------


## willho

Hallo,
kennt jemand das Präparat Profact? Ich soll nun nach erfolgreicher PT (im PSMA sieht man an, in und um der Prostata herum nichts mehr) und nachgewiesenen Metastasen an der linken Rippe und Lymphknoten im oberen Bauchbereich, sowie Beckenknochen Profact 3 Monatsdepot gespritzt bekommen. Gibt es nicht eine andere Therapiemöglichkeit? Mir widerstrebt das 3-Monatsdepot. 
Wäre für eine Antwort sehr dankbar.
Gruss
Rolf

----------


## Hvielemi

> kennt jemand das Präparat Profact? Ich soll nun nach erfolgreicher PT (im PSMA sieht man an, in und um der Prostata herum nichts mehr) und nachgewiesenen Metastasen an der linken Rippe und Lymphknoten im oberen Bauchbereich, sowie Beckenknochen Profact 3 Monatsdepot gespritzt bekommen. Gibt es nicht eine andere Therapiemöglichkeit? Mir widerstrebt das 3-Monatsdepot.


Eine Antwort hab ich hier geschrieben.

Hvielemi

----------


## LowRoad

Einer der Gründe für Kastrationsresistenz ist die Überexpression des Androgenrezeptors (AR), so dass selbst minimale Mengen der an das Bindungsmotiv (LBD) andockenden Androgene Testosteron (T) bzw. Dihydrotestosteron (DHT) ausreichend sind Tumorwachstum zu stimulieren. Diese schon seit langem bekannte Tatsache, wird effektiv durch zweitlinien Adrongenblockade Medikamente wie Abiraterone therapiert.

Vielfach wird beschrieben, dass sich diese Überexpression des Androgenrezeptors erst durch eine Testosteronentzugstherapie bildet, was sicher auch ein Fakt ist. Merson und Kollegen haben jetzt erstmals die Existenz eines überexprimierten Adrogenrezeptors, bzw. eine sogenannte _"copy number alterations"_ des Androgenrezeptor Gens, schon bei Hormontherapienaiven Patienten zeigen können, die im Bereich von 1-2% liegt[1]. Wie zu erwarten, haben diese Patienten hohe Gleason Grade und eine relativ schlechte Prognose.

Es darf nun spekuliert werden, dass es gerade bei diesen Patienten vorteilhaft erscheinen könnte, aggressive, die Androgenachse betreffende Therapien, also z.B. Abiraterone + Enzalutamide, upfront einzusetzen. Mike Scott formuliert es im Infolink so[2]:




> Having said that, this concept does help us to understand why excessive and overly early use of less aggressive forms of  ADT may actually stimulate the early onset of CRPC in a subset of patients (which is clearly something that we want to be able to avoid)


_"Ich will damit sagen, dass dieses Konzept uns hilft zu verstehen, warum langfristiger bzw. früher Einsatz von weniger aggressiven Formen der ADT tatsächlich das frühe Auftreten einer Kastrationsresistenz in einer Untergruppe von Patienten stimulieren könnte (was logischerweise etwas ist, was wir lieber vermeiden wollten)."_

Dieser Idee folgend ist die in England und der Schweiz durchgeführte STAMPEDE Studie um einen Therapiearm-J (abiraterone acetate + prednisone (or prednisolone) + enzalutamide) ergänzt worden[3]. Leider keine Studienstandorte in Deutschland.


*Fazit:*
Die Androgenachse bietet doch immer noch, und immer wieder überraschende Therapieansätze und ist längst noch nicht ausgelutscht. Das wundert und freut mich immer wieder. Myers hat in einem seiner aktuellen Videos[4] geäußert, dass er bei jetzt 388 durchgeführten Biomarkeranalysen nur 3 Fälle gefunden hat, wo kein Androgenrezeptor mehr vorhanden war! Das aktuelle Problem, in fortgeschrittenen Stadien, stellen wohl die Splice Variants dar, hierbei zuerst die AR-V7 Variante, die sehr oft bei Versagen von Zweitlinien ADTs beobachtet werden kann.

Aggressive Kombinationstherapien, wie z.B. Abiraterone+Enzalutamide, könnten für Patienten mit überexprimierten AR vorteilhaft sein. Auch schon bei Primärdiagnose! Weniger aggressive Verfahren könnten die Ausbildung einer Kastrationsresistenz beschleunigen. Das deckt sich mit klinischen Beobachtungen, wäre aber vorerst experimentell!

Man kann diese Genanalyse übrigens 'relativ' (!) kostengünstig bei Prof. Bonkhoff anhand der Biopsiestanzen durchführen lassen. Bei mir sah das 2009 so aus:



Ich habe mich wegen _AR-3+_ entsprechend verhalten und bin bisher relativ gut damit gefahren, was aber so nicht bleiben muss...

---------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Medscape, New Clues as to Which Prostate Cancers Are Killers
*[2]:* Scott, Early identification of androgen receptor gene amplification and prostate cancer risk
*[3]:* STAMPEDE: Systemic Therapy in Advancing or Metastatic Prostate Cancer: Evaluation of Drug Efficacy: A Multi-Stage Multi-Arm Randomised Controlled Trial
*[4]:* Myers, Testosterone + PCa Remissions

----------


## LowRoad

*Myers*:* Firmagon + PCa Remissions* 

"Das ist ein weiteres Video, in dem ich Wege zur vollständigen Remission aufzeigen möchte. Diesmal sprechen wir über Lupron® (Leuprorelin) und die damit verwandten Medikamente, gegenüber Firmagon. Wenn sie sich noch an meine eingangs gemachte Stellungnahme erinnern, so kann bei vorhandener metastatischer Krebserkrankung z.B. bei Hodgkin-Lymphomas, Kinderleukämie oder bei Hodenkrebs eine vollständige Remission durch eine medikamentöse Turmotherapie hergestellt werden. Ein wichtiger Faktor dabei ist die Zeit bis zur Vollremission, d.h. das Therapieansprechen. Wenn es bei diesen 3 Krankheiten bis zur Vollremission länger als 4 bis 5 Monate dauert, dann kommt man in einen Verlauf, wo sich der Krebs an die Therapieverhältnisse anpassen kann, er sein Verhalten ändert. Die Erfolgsrate nimmt damit ab. Diese Krebse sind genetisch instabiler, ändern sich ständig. Prostatakrebs gibt uns etwas mehr Zeit, trotzdem kenne ich keine Krebserkrankung, wo der Zeitfaktor bis zur Vollremission keine Rolle spielt.

Firmagon hat einen großen Vorteil gegenüber Lupron, Eligard, Trelstar, Zoladex usw. in Bezug auf die Ansprechgeschwindigkeit. Gibt man Lupron oder die entsprechenden Medikamente, steigt das Testosteron in der ersten Woche erstmal an, und fällt dann langsam ab. Somit dauert es 3 bis 5 Wochen, bis man eine vollständige Testosteronunterdrückung erzielt wird. Firmagon dagegen wirkt direkter und schaltet die Testosteronproduktion der Hoden innerhalb von 12 Stunden ab. Schon innerhalb von 24 Stunden kann man einen PSA Rückgang beobachten. Bei den randomisierten Vergleichsstudien dieser beiden Medikamente konnte immer wieder gezeigt werden, dass Firmagon, Degarelix® wäre der Handelsname, viel schnellere Ansprechraten generiert. Weiterhin ist die Ansprechrate deutlich ausgeprägter. Das PSA geht tiefer und die Knochenspezifische Alkalische-Phosphatase [bALP/Ostase], ein Marker für den Knochenbefall, geht schneller auf tiefere Werte runter. Nach einem Jahr befinden sich im Firmagon Behandlungsarm weniger PSA Rezidive und Knochenmetastasen. Somit komme ich zu der Erkenntnis, dass es schon auf die Ansprechgeschwindigkeit ankommt, es sei denn, sie haben einen eher harmlosen Krebs, der sehr einfach zu behandeln ist, aber wir sprechen hier über metastasierten Krebs, mit großer Tumorlast. Bei allem was ich über medikamentöse Tumortherapie weiß, ist die Ansprechgeschwindigkeit wichtig. Firmagon hat dabei einen Riesenvorteil.

Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass es kein PSA Flare gibt, weswegen man normalerweise Bicalutamide zwei Wochen vorlaufen lässt - das wäre bei Firmagon unnötig. Ich denke, wenn immer es möglich ist, sollte man Firmagon einsetzen. 

Aber Firmagon bringt auch einige Probleme mit sich. Zuerst mal ist es ein monatlich zu verabreichendes Medikament. Wobei die Injektion schmerzhaft sein kann. Die detaillierte Vorgehensweise, wie man Firmagon injiziert macht einen großen Unterschied, wie tolerabel die Injektion wahrgenommen wird. Wichtig ist, dass die Injektion relativ tief in das subkutane Fettgewebe erfolgt. Die Injektionsnadel sollte dort eine Weile verbleiben, damit das Medikament anfängt sich zu verfestigen, bevor man die Nadel wieder rauszieht. Man will ja keine Leckage in den Injektionskanal bis unter die Haut! Der Patient sollte bei Injektion flach liegen, nicht aufrecht stehen. Das ist alles sehr wichtig, es bleibt aber schmerzhaft, was natürlich unterschiedlich wahrgenommen wird. Kein perfektes Medikament, denn wie jedes Medikament gibt es auch bei diesem Probleme. Da Ansprechgeschwindigkeit bei metastasiertem Krebs mit großer Tumorlast wichtig ist, ist es aber das, womit ich beginnen möchte.

Aber auch wenn die Ansprechraten schneller und deutlicher ausfallen, sollte man immer über Kombinationstherapien nachdenken, denn es ergeben sich oft Resistenzen. Kürzlich stellte ich die Überexpression des Androgenrezeptors, intertumorale Umwandlung von Cholesterin in Testosteron sowie die Splice Variaten, bei denen nur noch die DNA Bindungsdomäne vorhanden ist, als ein Grund für eine solche Resistenz vor. Das existiert alles, aber Firmagon bildet eine solide Grundlage um Mechanismen der Androgen Resistenz evt. durch zusätzliche Medikamente zu blockieren.

Also, das ist hier in der Praxis das Standardvorgehen."

----------


## LowRoad

*Myers:* Zytiga®, Cholesterol and PCa Remission

Dies ist der dritte Vortrag aus meiner Serie über Wege den Krebs in eine Ruhephase (Tumor Dormancy) zu bringen, mit der Hoffnung der Verlangsamung oder sogar der Verhinderung der Tumorprogression, nachdem eine komplette Remission erreicht werden konnte. Dieser Vortrag wird sich auf das Cholesterin konzentrieren.

Dies ist wirklich eine spektakuläre Geschichte. Ich denke, dass dies eines der wichtigen Dinge beim Prostatakrebs ist, womit wir die Aufmerksamkeit einiger der besten jungen Köpfe in der Krebsforschung gewinnen können. Dies ist eine Geschichte, die von diesen Forschern entschlüsselt wurde. Es ist einfach wunderbar das zu beobachten.

Cholesterin ist ein wichtiges Thema beim Prostatakrebs. Ich habe beschlossen, die Geschichte mit Zytiga - auch Abiraterone (Zytiga®) genannt zu beginnen. Zytiga® wurde entwickelt, da es sich zeigte, dass Prostatakrebszellen ihr eigenes Testosteron aus Cholesterin synthetisieren können. Während der Hormonblockade, mit einem Serum-Testosteronwert, der im Kastrationsbereich lag, konnte der sich der Krebs sein eigenes Testosteron - unabhängig von externen Quellen - durch Umwandlung von Cholesterin in Testosteron synthetisieren und dann weiter zu Dihydrotestosteron umwandeln. Denn es ist das Dihydrotestosteron, das die hormonunabhängige Krankheit weiterhin antreibt.

Wie wichtig ist das denn? Dies konnte man nicht beantworten, bis Zytiga® auf den Markt kam, und ich war wirklich beeindruckt. Es gibt da ein Teil der Patienten, deren Krankheitsmanagement wurde durch dieses Medikament absolut revolutioniert. Ich habe einen Mann mit einem Super-Scan [7/8 Knochenbefall] gesehen, der in eine komplette Remission geführt werden konnte. Es ist ein sehr wichtiger Mechanismus der Hormonresistenz.

Was ist die Geschichte dahinter? Die ist sehr interessant. Dazu werde ich kurz eine andere Geschichte ansprechen. Wenn eine normale Zelle zu einer Krebszelle wird, ist dies, in den meisten Gewebearten, verbunden mit einem dramatischen Anstieg der Verstoffwechselung von Zucker. Dies wird als Warburg-Effekt, nach Otto Warburg, der zeigen konnte, dass sogar bei guter Sauerstoffversorgung die Krebszellen große Mengen an Zucker verbrauchen, beschrieben.

Es gibt einen Scan, der diesen Effekt ausnutzt: der Fluorodesoxyglukose (FDG) PET-Scan. Vereinfacht formuliert handelt es sich dabei um einen radioaktiven Zucker, der vorrangig von den Krebszellen aufgenommen wird. Die meisten Krebsarten reichern mehr davon an verglichen mit normalem Gewebe: Lymphome, Lungenkrebs der verschiedenen Arten usw. Ziemlich allgemein haben die meisten Krebsarten diesen Warburg-Effekt aktiviert. Dies nutzt ein bildgebendes Verfahren, das uns etwas sehr Interessantes über die Molekularbiologie der Krebszellen, die wir beobachten, erzählt.

Ein Schock war, dass die meisten Prostatakarzinome im Fluorodeoxyglucose PET im Wesentlichen unsichtbar sind. Sie nehmen sogar weniger Zucker als normales Gewebe auf! Allerdings gibt es eine eventuell kleine Teilmenge von hochaktiven, schnell wachsenden Prostatakrebszellen, die FDG-PET-positiv sind, aber diese sind eher die seltene Ausnahme denn die Regel.

Was verwenden denn Prostatakrebszellen als Brennstoff? Eine interessante Frage. Es stellte sich heraus, dass Prostatakrebs Fett verbrennen. Woher erhalten sie das Fett? Eine der Hauptquellen sind LDL-Rezeptoren, die auf der Oberfläche der Prostatakrebszellen vorhanden sind. Die LDL-Lipoprotein Teilchen werden an diesen Rezeptor binden und somit in die Zelle gepumpt. Die LDL-Teilchen bringen Cholesterin aber auch Fette in die Zellen, und es ist das Fett in den LDL-Teilchen, das den Treibstoff für das Wachstum der Krebszellen bereitstellt.

Eine weitere Quelle sind Albumin gebundene Fette. Diese gebundenen Fette können in Prostatakrebszellen eingeschleust werden. Prostatakrebs besitzt eine relativ hohe Konzentration von Mitochondrien, welche für die Umwandlung von Fett in Energie in den Zellen verantwortlich sind. Während also die meisten Krebsarten mit "Superbenzin" [Zucker] arbeiten, begnügt sich Prostatakrebs mit "Dieselkraftstoff" [Fette]. Möglicherweise ist dies die Grundlage für die unterschiedliche Wirkung der verschiedenen Arten von Fetten auf Krebszellen. Denn dies ist der Kraftstoff, welcher für das Wachstum und die Ausbreitung notwendig ist.

Welche Form von LDL-Partikel gelingt es nun zu den Krebszellen durchzukommen? Die Arterien sind mit Endothelzellen-wie Fliesen ausgekleidet. Und es gibt einen Spalt zwischen diesen Fliesen. Die Partikel, die klein genug sind, um durch diesen Fugen zu schlüpfen, sind wahrscheinlich die, die nicht nur Herzkrankheiten verursachen, sondern auch mit Krebs assoziiert werden können. So besteht ein Weg für die kleinen LDL Partikel, wie sie aus den Blutgefäßen entkommen könnten, um Zugang zu den Krebszellen zu bekommen. Dann besitzen die Krebszellen die richtigen Transportproteine, um das Fett und das Cholesterin in die Zellen zu pumpen.

Dann folgt das letzte Stück dieser Geschichte, die ich als absolut faszinierend ansehe. Das ist, das keine Mutation der Prostatakrebszellen vorhanden sein muss, um Cholesterin in Testosteron umzuwandeln. Es passiert automatisch. Wenn Prostatakrebszellen mit einer großen Menge Cholesterin versorgt werden, aktivieren sie automatisch diesen Syntheseweg, welcher das Cholesterin in Testosteron konvertiert. Es erfordert keine Mutation. Faszinierend!

Offensichtlich ist dies etwas, was wir beeinflussen können, was nicht direkt mit der Beeinflussung des Testosterons zu tun hat. Wenn wir ihr LDL-Cholesterin niedrig halten, entweder durch entsprechende Ernährung oder dem Einsatz eines Statins, berauben wir die Krebszellen einer Quelle für zusätzliche Energie und Testosteron! In der Tat gibt es mehrere Studien, bei unterschiedlichen Stadien der Erkrankung, die zeigen konnten, dass eine strenge Cholesterin-Kontrolle den Patienten in Bezug auf die Kontrolle von Krebs sowie dem Herz-Kreislaufrisiko zugute kommt.

Der dritte Teil unseres Programms ist es somit, aggressiv das Cholesterin zu kontrollieren. Wir konzentrieren uns insbesondere auf die kleinen LDL-Partikel. Dabei verwenden wir Statine bzw. eine entsprechende Ernährung - was auch immer notwendig ist, um den Job zu erledigen.

Da haben sie es, die drei Hauptakteure in diesem Konzept: Avodart®, Metformin und das Cholesterin-Management. Keiner von ihnen stört direkt den Testosteronwert, und dies ist geeignet ihre allgemeine Gesundheit zu optimieren. Sie werden sehr viel unwahrscheinlicher einen Herzinfarkt oder Schlaganfall haben, und wenn sie das tun, verringert sich damit das dementsprechende Versterbensrisiko.

Das ist der Kern des Programms in meiner Praxis. Offensichtlich gibt es viele neue Dinge, die da noch zusammen kommen, und in den folgenden Videos werde ich über den neuesten Stand der Dinge, die sehr spannend sind, sprechen.


*Eigene Anmerkungen:*
Die Rolle der Fette beim Prostatakrebs ist seit langem, bekannt, ebenso die Wirkung der Statine auf Remission und Fortschreiten der Erkrankung. Allerdings kommt es wohl auf die Marke an, was auch kontroverse Ergebnisse eventuell erklären könnte[1].

Die eingeschränkte Verstoffwechselung von Zucker beim Prostatakrebs ist eigentlich unbestritten, weshalb es mich immer wieder mal wundert, wieso stark kalorienreduzierte Ernährungsformen, bis hin zum totalen Zuckerverzicht, hier im Forum als Heilsbringer dargestellt werden. In sehr späten Krankheitsstadien mag das anders sein, aber da hat der Patient meist andere Probleme, als sich um Ernährung zu kümmern.

Um es nochmals zu verdeutlichen: Abiraterone (Zytige®) kann diesen normalen intertumoralen Syntheseweg blockieren. Es gibt allerdings Escape Mechanismen, die in Abiraterone refraktären Situationen aktiviert erscheinen. Die Hypothese ist nun, dass man das Entstehen dieser Mechanismen eventuell durch Reduktion des LDL-Cholesterins verzögern könnte, womit Abiraterone länger wirksam wäre. Dies ist aber bisher nur eine Hypothese! Die positive Wirkung niedriger LDL-Werte auf die allgemeine Herz-Kreislaufgesundheit sind dagegen belegt  und das ist ja auch schon mal was.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* NRPCAN; Statin use and incident prostate cancer risk: does the statin brand matter? A population-based cohort study

----------


## Harald_1933

> Dann folgt das letzte Stück dieser Geschichte, die ich als absolut faszinierend ansehe. Das ist, das keine Mutation der Prostatakrebszellen vorhanden sein muss, um Cholesterin in Testosteron umzuwandeln. Es passiert automatisch. Wenn Prostatakrebszellen mit einer großen Menge Cholesterin versorgt werden, aktivieren sie automatisch diesen Syntheseweg, welcher das Cholesterin in Testosteron konvertiert. Es erfordert keine Mutation. Faszinierend!


Lieber Andi,

in der Tat faszinierend!! Ja, alles um das vermaleidete Prostatakarzinom herum ist eine überaus spannende Geschichte, eine endless-story mit ungewissem Ausgang.

*"Brillen sind der Sieg der Neugier über die Eitelkeit"
*(Robert Lembcke)

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

*Lieber Harald,*
der Form halber: dies ist KEIN Zitat von mir, sondern nur ein Teil eines von mir übersetzten Vortrages von Dr. Myers.

Eine _"endless-story mit ungewissem Ausgang"_ ist es für mich leider auch nicht. Sollte ich nicht gegen den immer wieder gern zitierten Baum fahren, dann werde ich irgendwann unter solch einem im Friedwald liegen  dann habt ihr endlich Ruhe vor mir  :L&auml;cheln:  *ABER*, bis dahin gibt es noch viel zu tun!

----------


## Harald_1933

> *ABER*, bis dahin gibt es noch viel zu tun!


Also packen wir es weiterhin geflissentlich und unentwegt und nicht entmutigt an. 

*"Ein kluger Mann macht nicht alle Fehler selbst. Er gibt auch anderen eine Chance"*
(Winston Churchill)

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

Nachdem die Daten der CHAARTED Studie vor knapp einem Jahr auch hier im Forum für einige Unruhe gesorgt hatten, wurde doch ein 17 Monatiger Überlebensvorteil für eine frühe Ergänzung der Testosteronentzugstherapie (ADT) durch Docetaxel postuliert. Dieser Ansatz ist mittlerweile Leitliniengerecht, was bedeutet, dass sich der geeignete Patient gegebenenfalls dafür entscheiden kann.

Diese Vorgehensweise wird nun durch frühe Ergebnisse der UK-based STAMPEDE Studie unterstützt. Zur Erinnerung, die STAMPEDE Studie versucht zu verifizieren, welche Behandlungsform für Patienten mit fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs am besten geeignet ist. Untersucht wird und wurde u.a. der Einsatz von

Zoledronisäure (Zometa®)Decetaxel (Taxotere®)Celecoxib (Celebrex®)Abiraterone (Zytige®)Strahlentherapie (zwischenzeitlich Pflicht) 

In der aktuellen ASCO Post wird speziell auf die Bedeutung von Zoledronsäure und Docetaxel UpFront eingegangen. Die Studienarme sahen wie folgt aus:

Standard-Of-Care (SOC), was bedeutet zumindest 3 Jahre ADT zusammen mit einer Strahlentherapie der geeigneten PatientenStandard of care + 6 Zyklen Docetaxel ChemotherapyStandard of care + 2 Jahre lang monatlich ZoledronsäureStandard of care + 6 Zyklen Docetaxel Chemotherapy + 2 Jahre lange monatlich Zoledronsäure 

Es wurden knapp 3000 Patienten aufgenommen, wovon etwa 60% eine metastasierte Erkrankung aufwiesen. Der Grad der Metastasierung wurde nicht dokumentiert. Die mittlere Nachbeobachtungszeit betrug 42 Monate.


*Ergebnisse:*
Das mittlere Gesamtüberleben (OS) betrug:

*67* Monate für alle Studienteilnehmer im SOC Arm
*77* Monate für Studienteilnehmer im SOC + Docetaxel Arm

Die Subgruppenanalyse für* primär metastasierte Patienten* zeige folgende OS Werte:

*43* Monate für den SOC ARM
*65* Monate für den SOC + Docetaxel Arm

Dies bedeutet ein *22 Monatiger Überlebensvorteil* durch Ergänzung der primären ADT mit Docetaxel bei metastasierter Erkrankung, was ebenfalls durch eine 38%ige Verbesserung der Biochemischen Progressionsrate unterstützt wird.

Die Ergänzung von Zoledronsäure konnte weder im ADT-Only Arm, noch im ADT+ Docetaxel Arm irgendeinen Vorteil zeigen!


*Fazit:*
Dies ist nun schon die zweite Studie, die signifikante Vorteile bei der Behandlung von metastasierten Patienten mit einer Kombination aus ADT und Docetaxel zeigen konnte, weshalb das die klinische Praxis weiter verbessern könnte. Offen ist aber noch, ob nicht auch die frühe Ergänzung von Abiraterone (Zytiga®) geeignet wäre solche Verbesserungen zu verursachen, was für die betroffenen Patienten angenehmer wäre, da die Chemotherapie wirklich keinen guten Ruf in Bezug auf Lebensqualität hat.

Glücklicherweise haben wir die Engländer, Finnen, Schweden und Amerikaner, die uns mit wichtigen Studiendaten versorgen, was in Deutschland offensichtlich nicht gelingen mag.

----------


## LowRoad

*Die Zeit ist reif die negativen Auswirkungen der Androgenentzugstherapie (ADT)endlich anzugehen.*

_Joel T. Nowak:_
"Die Androgenentzugtherapie (ADT) zur Behandlung von fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs ist in der Regel der Beginn einer lang anhaltenden Behandlung, die über viele Jahre erfolgen wird, letztendlich bis sie versterben. Da es unser Ziel in der Krebsbehandlung ist, Krebs zu einer chronischen Krankheit zu machen, und da Prostatakrebs bei den meisten Männer relativ langsamen voranschreitet, ist es Zeit, dass wir aufhören die manchmal schrecklichen Nebenwirkungen der ADT zu ignorieren. Die Zeit für uns ist gekommen diese Nebenwirkungen zu erkennen und damit zu beginnen, Möglichkeiten zu suchen, um diese zu lindern.

Derzeit bestätigen die Ärzte zwar, dass Nebenwirkungen existieren, aber sie unternehmen nichts dagegen. Die Botschaft ist einfach: versuchen sie damit klarzukommen, und zwar zuvorderst auf eigene Faust. Die behandelnden. Ärzte schlagen manchmal vor, dass wir uns sportlich betätigen sollten, speziell um das Gewicht zu kontrollieren, und sie weisen auf die Bedeutung gesunder Ernährung hin. Aber die meisten Kliniken und Arztpraxen helfen uns nicht dabei diese Ziele zu erreichen.

Die erste Runde ADT führte bei mir zu einer Gewichtszunahme von 50 Pfund [~23Kg]. Als ich meinen Onkologen um Hilfestellung bezüglich Ernährung, insbesondere eine Überweisung zu einem Ernährungsberater bat, wurde mir gesagt, dass die Abteilung keinen Ernährungsberater hätte (dies war das Columbia University Hospital in New York City  nein, es gab wirklich keinen Ernährungsberater in der Prostatakrebs-Abteilung dieser großen Klinik!).

Nebenwirkungen der ADT sollten vorhergesehen und überprüft werden, um sie dann zu lindern. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie dies zu erreichen wäre, aber es scheint, wir sollten eine multidisziplinäres Teams bilden, dass versucht die Nebenwirkungen der ADT zu reduzieren. Dieses Team sollte aus jeweils einem Endokrinologen, einen Kardiologen, einem Altersheilkundler, einem Ernährungsberater, einem Sportmediziner und einem Psychologen bestehen. Ich weiß, ich mag nur träumen, aber warum nicht?

Das Konzept der Behandlung von ADT Nebenwirkungen ist kein abwegiges Konzept, welches ich aus meinen Hut zaubern müsste. Eine kürzlich durchgeführte Studie von Cormie und Kollegen ist ein Beispiel für die erfolgreiche sportliche Intervention für Männer bei Beginn einer ADT[1]. Bei in geeigneter Weise ausgewählt Männer, die in der Lage waren Übungen mittlerer Intensität durchführen zu können, zeigten sich Verbesserungen beim Körpergewicht, der Herz-Kreislauf Fitness, der Muskelkraft, dem Cholesterinwerten, der sexuellen Funktionsfähigkeit, der Müdigkeit und dem psychologischen Status. Die erforderlichen Maßnahmen aufgrund der Auswirkungen der ADT auf die Männer zielen nicht nur auf Herz-Kreislauf-und die Knochen[dichte], sondern es gibt auch immer mehr epidemiologischen und klinischen Studiendaten, die das metabolische Syndrom mit einem nachteiligen Prostatakrebs Ergebnis korreliert sehen. Das Vorhandensein von erhöhten C-Peptid Werten (ein Surrogatmarker der Hypoglycaemia factitia) vor dem Beginn einer ADT ist mit einer wesentlich kürzeren Zeit bis zur Entwicklung von der Kastrationsresistenz assoziiert (16 vs 36Monate)[2]. Vergleicht man weiterhin Männer nach 3 Monaten ADT mit dem größten Insulin-Like-Growth-Factor (ILGF1) zu Insulin-Like Growth-Factor-Binding-Protein (IGFBP-1) Verhältnis, im Vergleich zu denen im untersten Drittel, zeigten diese eine signifikante Reduktion der Zeit bis zum Fortschreiten zur Kastrationsresistenz (12,4 Monate vs. 21,9 Monate), so eine aktuelle retrospektive Studie [3]. Es ist schon sehr ironisch, dass während die ADT weiterhin eine wichtige Strategie bei der Behandlung sowohl lokaler wie metastasierter Erkrankungen bleibt, die ADT auch immer ein potenter Auslöser für die Entwicklung und Verschlechterung des metabolischen Syndroms darstellt. Festzuhalten bleibt, dass die nachteiligen Auswirkungen einer ADT als Grund für einen Herz-Kreislauftod und möglicherweise auch für die frühe Entwicklung von Kastrationsresistenz angesehen werden kann[4].

Wir wenden die ADT während der gesamten Behandlung der Prostatakrebs Erkrankung an, also warum haben wir nicht mehr Interesse daran, Männern zu helfen die zu erwartenden negativen Nebenwirkungen der Therapie zu minimieren? Das Ignorieren dieser Nebenwirkungen ist eine grausame und unnötige Strafe für an Prostatakrebs erkrankter Männer."


Soweit Joel Nowak in seinem Advanced Prostate Cancer Blog. Interessant für mich, als noch nicht so ewig lange Erkrankter ist, dass vor noch nicht mal 15 Jahren die Testosteronentzugstherapie als Alternativtherapie mit geringsten Nebenwirkungen und vergleichbaren Ergebnissen wie die klassischen Ansätze, also Operation und/oder Bestrahlung, angesehen wurde  Stichwort Bob Leibowitz und sein Führsprecher Christian Ligensa. Heute wissen wir, dass die ADT nicht vergleichbar, da nicht kurativ intendiert ist, und darüber hinaus wahrlich kein Kindergeburtstag darstellt. Neben den beschriebenen körperlichen Veränderungen auch oftmals heftige Auswirkungen auf die Psyche hat. Verlust der Männlichkeit, ein trauriges Thema:


*"There was a Time"  [Andrew aka. InTheShop]*

There was a time when,
her touch would cause a stir.

There was a time when,
her pleasure was my passion.

There was a time when,
a simple embrace left a trail of clothes
through the house.

There was a time.

Now all I learned no longer works.
Her touch inflames my soul,
while my body remains tied to the shore.
It no longer
rides the tide.
The sails wont fill.

Tears fill the bilges,
as my heart aches
to touch her sky.


Nun wollen wir aber nicht nur Trübsal blasen, sondern uns die Frage stellen, wie man diese Situation verbessern könnte. Unsere Ärzte bieten uns da wenig Hilfe an, wie auch schon Joel Nowak (s.o.) beklagte. Sport & Ernährung wird Gebetsmühlenartig referiert  aber reicht das aus? 

Im nächsten Teil Dr. Myers Sicht, wie sich die körperlichen Eigenschaften unter ADT auch medikamentös verbessern ließen.

*Stay tuned!*

----------


## Harald_1933

> die ADT auch immer ein potenter Auslöser für die Entwicklung und Verschlechterung des metabolischen Syndroms darstellt.


Lieber Andi,

ein weiteres Mal vielen Dank für die gelungene Übersetzung. In der Tat empfand ich damals die Gewichtszunahme unter ADT als die hässlichste Nebenwirkung, von der ich mich trotz vernünftiger Ernährung bis heute nicht wieder erholt habe. Nachfolgend einige Links, die das Thema umschreiben:

http://www.springermedizin.de/metabo...m/4113812.html

http://search.proquest.com/openview/...gsite=gscholar

http://www.endokrinologie.net/presse_71024.php

*Hier* - eine Rückblende zu einem Deiner früheren Beiträge.

Beim Herumstöbern traf ich auf diesen: http://www.vernetzdich.de/prostatakr...FUv3wgodrQIAjQ Link der GK.

Für Tränen gibt es noch keine Veranlassung. Ich hoffe, dass sich das auch vorerst noch für längere Zeit nicht ändert.

*"Die Hoffnungslosigkeit ist schon die vorweggenommene Niederlage"*
(Karl Jaspers)

Gruß Harald

----------


## uwes2403

> *Stay tuned!*


Auf jeden Fall......

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## LowRoad

*Danke Harald,*
für deine Ergänzungen zum Thema Kastrationsresistenz und das metabolische Syndrom. Die Bedeutung ist seit langem bekannt, und wie schon erwähnt auch hier im Forum schon behandelt worden. Trotzdem denke ich nicht, dass mein Beitrag nur eine Wiederholung darstellt, da sich doch zwischenzeitlich einiges getan hat.

Welche Veränderungen bewirkt nun der Entzug von Testosteron beim Mann, und welche Wirkungen und Nebenwirkungen sind zu erwarten?



*Testosteron Deficiency:*
Libido und Erektionsstörungen sind die logische Folge des Testosteronmangels. Das ist von der Natur so gewünscht und kaum zu ändern, ansonsten würde die Prostata und damit der Krebs wieder in Progression gehen.

Die Muskelschwäche ist schon etwas anderes, denn auch als Junge kann man Muskeln aufbauen. Abgesehen von den ersten Lebensmonaten haben Jungen vor der Pubertät einen Testosteronwert, den wir als soliden Kastrationsbereich definieren würden, ebenso bei Frauen  trotzdem wachsen die Muskeln bei geeigneter Stimulation!

*Estrogen Deficiency:*
Die Veränderungen beim Körperfett könnte auch eine Folge der veränderten Lipidwerte sein, wie sie durch das ebenfalls erniedrigte Estrogen verursacht werden. Knochenabbau, Abbau der kognitive Fähigkeiten und Hitzewallungen sind weitere Folgen des Estrogenmangels.

Für den Entzug des Wachstumssignals beim Prostatakrebs benötigt man aber, bis auf seltene späte Mutationen des Androgenrezeptors, keine Unterdrückung des Estrogens, dies ist eher ein Kollateralschaden. Leicht könnte man das zu Grunde liegende fehlende Estradiol ergänzen, denn das sollte ja eigentlich gar nicht durch die ADT beeinflusst werden. Ein bis zwei 100µg Patches pro Woche würden einen normalen Estradiol Wert wiederherstellen. Dies ist also keine Estrogentherapie, sondern stellt nur die Normwerte wieder her!


Kommen wir jetzt zu dem angekündigten Vortrag von Dr. Myers[1], der neben Estradiol-Ergänzung noch für den Einsatz von Metformin, auch bei nicht Diabetikern plädiert:

Metformin ist ein billiges Medikament. Die Ergebnisse von Bevölkerungsstudien waren so überwältigend, dass klinische Studien durchgeführt wurden.

Statt weiterhin voreilige wertlose Ergebnisse retrospektiver Studien zu publizieren, wie die der Mayo Clinic [???] die nur Verwirrung generiert und unsere Zeit und Mühe verschwendet, sollten wir beispielsweise die Ergebnisse einer Studie zu Metformin und Prostatakrebs, veröffentlicht im European Urology einer urologischen Fachzeitschrift mit den höchsten wissenschaftlichem Impact-Faktor, berücksichtigen. Dabei wurde untersucht, ob Metformin das Metabolische Syndrome bei nicht Diabetikern verhindern könnte.

Es ist allgemein bekannt, dass, wenn sie mit der Testosteronentzugstherapie (ADT) beginnen, das Insulin weniger ausgeprägt funktioniert. Bei vielen Patienten äußert sich das durch eine Gewichtszunahme, sie kommen leicht in ein prädiabetisches oder sogar diabetisches Stadium, und besitzen ein erhöhtes Risiko für Arteriosklerose. Diese Studie hat gezeigt, dass Metformin diese Stoffwechselkomplikationen ohne ernste Nebenwirkungen verhindern könnte Aus meiner Sicht ist die Ergänzung mit Metformin zu Beginn einer ADT bei den meisten Patienten eine Selbstverständlichkeit.

Metformin wird nun schon so lange untersucht. Es wurde immer wieder bei vielen anderen Gelegenheiten getestet, wobei es erfolgreich verhinderte, dass sich prädiabetische Patienten in Diabetiker entwickelten, sowie bei der Behandlung der Nebenwirkungen des metabolischen Syndroms. Ich sehe keinen vernünftigen Grund, warum ich es nicht verwenden sollte, um Nebenwirkungen [des Hormonentzugs] zu vermeiden.

Der Wirksamkeit ist sicher viel schwieriger zu belegen. Aber wir haben bereits eine sehr gut gemachte Phase II-Studie aus der Schweiz[2]. Beispielhaft dafür, wie man eine Phase II-Studie richtig durchführen sollte. Ich will hier keine Vorurteile aufkommen lassen, aber die Schweizer sind wirklich sehr gründlich vorgegangen, wie der Bericht zeigt. Die Studie (SAKK0809) verwendete Metformin bei Chemotherapie naiven jedoch kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs, also bei Patienten, bei denen eine standard Hormontherapie versagt hatte. Sie waren keine Diabetiker, hatten jedoch eine progressive Prostatakrebsentwicklung. Man setzte Metformin in der Standarddosis ein, also 2*1000mg pro Tag. Erkennbar war ein sehr klarer therapeutischer Nutzen für die Ergänzung mit Metformin in dieser Situation, und es bestand keine Gefahr von zu niedrigen Blutzuckerwerten (Hypoglykämie [Unterzuckerung]) bei diesen Nicht-Diabetikern.

Sie dokumentierten ein 15-20%iges Risiko für Durchfall und Magenbeschwerden, vor allem Durchfall, was keine Überraschung ist, da dies für Metformin bei Diabetikern in praktisch identischen Raten bereits bekannt ist. Die Art, wie ich damit umgehe ist, mit einer sehr niedrigen Dosis von Metformin zu beginnen und diese nach und nach zu steigern, bis der Patient eine für ihn nicht-toxische Dosis erkennen lässt. Das scheint zu funktionieren. Es gibt Patienten, die Metformin wegen Gewichtsverlust oder gastrointestinalen Störungen nicht tolerieren. Für diese bleiben natürlich noch die anderen Optionen wie eine Taxotere Chemotherapie. Aber ich kann Ihnen versichern, dass die Nebenwirkungen einer Taxotere Chemotherapie weit über denen von Metformin liegen.

Die andere nette Sache über Metformin ist, dass es schon seit ewigen Zeiten eingesetzt wird, somit wissen wir, dass es ein sehr sicheres Medikament ist, mit anderen Dingen kombiniert werden kann. Zum Beispiel werden seit mehr als 20 Jahren, Männer mit Diabetes und Metformintherapie, die ein kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebs entwickelten mit ergänzender Taxotere Chemotherapie behandelt. Dabei hat es nie eine Spur von negativen Wechselwirkungen zwischen Metformin und irgendwelchen Medikamenten zur Behandlung von Prostatakrebs gegeben.

Hier haben wir ein Medikament, das spottbillig ist, etwa 14 für 120 Tabletten. Detaillierte Sicherheitshinweise gehen weit zurück bis zu den 1950er Jahren. Randomisierte Kontrollstudien belegen die Reduktion von Nebenwirkungen bei Patienten unter Androgen Entzugstherapie. Und eine Phase II-Studie in fortgeschrittener metastasierter Erkrankung zeigte sowohl Sicherheit als auch einen therapeutischen Nutzen. Ich denke, dass die negativen Kommentare auf manchen Webseiten und von Ärzten begründen sich durch ihr Defizit in der Behandlung von Diabetikern. Für mich macht es einfach keinen Sinn, dass man sich so viel Sorgen um ein Medikament mit dieser Erfolgsgeschichte macht.

Ich hoffe, das hilft bei der Klärung der Informationen, die wir über diese beiden Medikamente haben ...
 

Interessant auch die Antwort eines Patienten auf den Therapievorschlag von Dr. Myers, der sich mit meinen selbst gemachten Erfahrungen deckt:

*Thomas Hadley:* 
Als Patient ist meine Erfahrungen durchweg positiv. Ich setzte jetzt seit 15 Monaten Lupron+Casodex und jetzt Zytiga ein. [Metformin] hat bei mir zu einem Gewichtsverlust von etwa 8Kg geführt und meine körperliche Belastbarkeit hat sich stark verbessert. Unabhängig von meiner Krankheit, fühle ich mich besser, nicht schlechter. In meine Augen ist das metabolisches Syndrom eine schwere Nebenwirkung, weil es viel größere gesundheitlichen Probleme als nur die, die durch Prostatakrebs verursacht werden begründen kann.

Wie in Myers Vortrag schon erwähnt, sind die Schweizer Forscher auch weiterhin an der Aufklärung der Zusammenhänge von Metformin und ADT interessiert. Das Kantonsspital Graubünden versucht durch die MetAb-Pro Studie (NCT01677897) zu ergründen, ob Metformin Ergänzung zu Abiraterone bei metastasiertem Prostatakerbs vorteilhaft wäre.

In Kanada untersuchen die Forscher mittels der PREMIUM Studie (NCT01996696), wie es sich mit Metformin Ergänzung zur Strahlentherapie begleitenden ADT verhält?

Die Franzosen wiederum schauen sich in der TAXOMET Studie (NCT01796028) an, ob Metformin Ergänzung bei einer Taxotere Chemotherapie irgendwie nützlich wäre.

Dann gibt es noch allerlei kleine Studien mit Metformin beim Prostatakrebs, so dass man durchaus hoffen kann, hier etwas Hilfreiches nachweisen zu können.

*Fazit:*
Estradiolpflaster und Metformin könnten die schlimmsten Nebenwirkungen des Adrogenentzugs kompensieren, ja es gelänge sogar eine echte Gewichtsreduktion[3]:

*This is because metformin-induced weight loss is almost exclusively confined to reductions in adipose mass with little change in lean tissue. This pattern is different from that seen with caloric restriction, which tends to induce loss of lean tissue as well as adipose tissue*
[Dies liegt daran, dass der Metformin-induzierter Gewichtsverlust fast ausschließlich zu einer Reduzierung der Fettmasse mit wenig Veränderungen in magerem Gewebe führt. Dieser Effekt unterscheidet sich von der Wirkung einer reinen Kalorienreduktion, die eher zum Verlust des mageren Gewebes *und* des Fettgewebes neigt...]

Ergänzendes Krafttraining könnte die Muskeln dann auch noch stärker stimulieren, als Training alleine[4]. Metformin sollte aber nicht während einer intermittierenden ADT Pause eingenommen werden, da es den Testosteronwert absenkt.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Myers; More On Metformin
*[2]:* Christian Rothermundt & Kollegen; Metformin in Chemotherapy-naive Castration-resistant Prostate Cancer: A Multicenter Phase 2 Trial
*[3]:* The Diabetes Prevention Program Research Group; Long-Term Safety, Tolerability, and Weight Loss Associated With Metformin in the Diabetes Prevention Program Outcomes Study
*[4]:* NIH; Novel Actions of Metformin to Augment Resistance Training Adaptations in Older Ad

----------


## LowRoad

*Erst mal ein kurzer Überblick:*
[Wiki]Der Androgenrezeptor (AR) ist ein Transkriptionsfaktor, der beim Menschen während des gesamten Lebens für die Ausprägung des männlichen Erscheinungsbilds und Verhaltens sorgt, besonders während der Entwicklung des Embryos und der Pubertät. Der Androgenrezeptor ist ein Steroidrezeptor in Wirbeltieren, der durch die Bindung der androgenen Steroidhormone Testosteron (T) oder Dihydrotestosteron (DHT) aktiviert wird. Der Androgenrezeptor wird beim Menschen in den meisten Gewebetypen produziert. Die trotzdem sehr unterschiedliche Aktivität ist auf eine Unzahl von Proteinen zurückzuführen, die als Coaktivatoren oder Corepressoren des Rezeptors wirken. Die Androgen Receptor Mutation Database listet momentan 71 solcher Proteine sowie Chaperone und andere Transkriptionsfaktoren auf, die mit dem AR assoziiert sind[1]. So ist Testosteron zwar der Hauptbindungspartner des Androgenrezeptors, aber gerade in dem uns interessierenden Urogenitaltrakt erscheint Dihydrotestosteron (DHT) der weitaus potentere Bindungspartner zu sein.



Diese etwas verknäulte Darstellung des realen Rezeptors lässt die uns interessierenden Abschnitte nur schwer erkennen, weshalb man eher zu einer gestreckten funktionalen Darstellung übergeht:



Für die Betrachtung hier und heute ist besonders die Liganden Bindungstasche oder Bindungsdomäne (LBD) von Bedeutung. Nur dort kann Testosteron oder DHT andocken, wodurch der Androgenrezeptor seine Form und Funktion ändert. Er zieht sich in den Zellkern zurück, bildet AR-Paare (Dimerization) und diese haften sich über die Zinkfinger an bestimmte Stellen der DNA (AR response element ARE)[2]. Erst jetzt wird die in der DNA gespeicherte Information aktiviert (Transkiption[3]). Soweit die vereinfachte Sicht der Dinge. Festzuhalten bleibt, dass alles mit der Aktivierung des Androgenrezeptors durch Testosteron oder DHT beginnt.

Interessant ist auch, dass die genaue Darstellung der einzelnen Abschnitte des Androgenrezeptors erst 1988 gelang, also noch gar nicht so lange her. Der sogenannte full-length oder auch Wild-Type Rezeptor hat, vereinfacht gesagt, drei spezifische Abschnitte:

die N-terminal domain (NTD) oder transactivation domaindie DNA binding domain (DBD)und die ligand-binding domain (LBD) 

Da die Wirkung von Testosteron sich nicht ausschließlich auf die Prostata beschränkt findet man auch in sehr vielen anderen Geweben Andorgenrezeptoren. Bereits 1994 beschrieb Wilson and McPhaul neben dem 110kDa großen Wild-Type Rezeptor noch einen etwas kleineren 87kDa Rezeptor. Ihm fehlte ein Stück, und es wurde vermutet, dass dies für eine durchaus gewünschte anderweitige Eigenschaft des Rezeptors verantwortlich wäre. Diese verkleinerten Rezeptoren wären also nicht Ergebnis von Mutationen gewesen, sondern schon bei der Bildung des Rezeptors durch regulatorische Prozesse entstanden. 

In den Folgejahren wurde verstärkt nach abnormalen Rezeptoren gesucht, und man wurde besonders in Prostatakrebszellen fündig. Tepper und Kollegen fanden 2002 in Tiermodellen einen Androgenrezeptor, der gar keine Ligandenbindungsdomäne, aber intakte DNA Bindungselemente hatte[4]. Im Jahr 2007 konnte Libertini und Kollegen zeigen, dass es relativ einfach ist, aus einem Wild-Type AR einen derartigen abgeschnittenen Rezeptor zu machen, dazu würde es keiner klassischen Mutation bedürfen[5]. Der Fachausdruck für diese Rezeptoren mit eingeschränkter Funktion ist Splice Variants. Es gibt einen ganzen Haufen davon, aber für uns sind vorwiegend die interessant, die eine kastrationsresistente Erkrankung antreiben, also diejenigen, die keine Ligandenbindungsdomäne (LBD) mehr besitzen. Sie sind deshalb bedrohlich, da sie nicht über einen Testosteronentzug reguliert bzw. ausgeschaltet werden können, sondern 3 bis 5 mal stärkerer Aktivierung der Progression hervorrufen können, als dies der aktivierte Wild-Type AR könnte. 


[sorry für die Übergröße, aber ich kann externe Bilder-Links nicht in der Größe ändern*...entnommen aus diesem Review...*]

Ob diese schon zu Beginn der Erkrankung existieren, oder erst durch Mutation entstehen wird kontrovers gesehen, ich neige eher dazu, dass sie wahrscheinlich immer schon vorhanden waren, aber biologisch oder auch therapiebedingt einen Selektionsvorteil erfahren.




> The AR-V1 and AR-V7 transcripts were however detected also in a substantial part of the *non-malignant* and malignant radical prostatectomy specimens, although at a lower level than in the bone metastases,[11]


_"Die Guten machen den Bösen Platz"_  ein oft wiederholtes Statement, verbunden mit einer diffusen Warnung vor einer Therapie durch Testosteronentzug (Androgenblockade ADT). Um es hier nochmals ganz deutlich zu sagen: die ADT verlängert das Überleben metastasierter Prostatakrebspatienten und erhält die Lebensqualität der Betroffenen, ist deshalb oft frühzeitig angeraten!

Trotzdem muss man anerkennen, dass die Hochregulierung der AR-Splice-Variants, zu einer kastrationsresistenten Erkrankung führen kann, und deshalb offensichtlich mit in ein umfassendes Therapiekonzept gehört. Finden sich hohe Anteile besonders der AR-V7 Rezeptoren in den Prostatakrebszellen, so ist die Unwirksamkeit von Abiraterone und/oder Enzalutamide in kastrationsresistenten Stadien praktisch vorbestimmt[6]:




> Among these, the androgen receptor splice variants (AR-Vs), particularly variant 7 (AR-V7), have been implicated in resistance to enzalutamide and abiraterone in preclinical studies, and they cannot be targeted by currently available AR-directed drugs. Drug development for AR-V-associated CRPC may therefore be necessary to augment the preexisting treatment repertoire


Unter diesen werden die Androgenrezeptor Spleißvarianten (AR-Vs), insbesondere die Variante Nr.7 (AR-V7), in der Wirkungslosigkeit gegenüber Enzalutamide und Abiraterone in präklinischen Studien in Verbindung gebracht, und sie können nicht durch die derzeit verfügbaren AR gerichteten Medikamente gezielt therapiert werden. Eine Medikamentenentwicklung für AR-V-assoziierten CRPC kann daher notwendig sein, um das bereits vorhandene Behandlungs-Repertoire zu verstärken


*Therapiekonzepte gegen AR-V7 Expression:*
Momentan sind zwei Möglichkeiten realisierbar,...


_stay tuned..._

----------


## LowRoad

*Therapiekonzepte gegen AR-V7 Expression:*
Momentan sind zwei Möglichkeiten realisierbar, wovon eine noch in klinischen Studien steckt. Zuerst müsste allerdings erst mal die Existenz der AR-V7 Rezeptoren als möglicher Verursacher einer Kastrationsresistenz festgestellt werden. Glücklicherweise gelingt das heutzutage durch einen relativ einfachen Bluttest. Dabei werden zirkulierende Tumorzellen (CTCs) aus dem Blut extrahiert (Liquid Biopsie) und an diesen wird untersucht, ob sie über AR-V7 Rezeptoren verfügen. 

Sollte dies der Fall sein, könnte _Galeterone_ eine Therapiemöglichkeit sein. Das wird derzeit in einer neuen Phase-III Studie (*ARMOR3-SV*) überprüft[7]. Leider gibt es momentan noch keine Studienstandorte in Deutschland, aber das könnte sich in Zukunft ändern. Eingeschlossen werden aber nur Männer mit kastrationsresistenter Erkrankung, die noch keine Enzalutamide/Abiraterone Therapie bekommen hatten!

Ein eher klassisch klingender Weg wäre, diese Zellanteile durch eine _Chemotherapie_ zu behandeln. Ein Weg mit sicher mehr Nebenwirkungen, aber auch einigen Chancen. Antonarakis und Kollegen konnten 2015 zeigen, dass bei Patienten mit AR-V7 Rezeptoren (AR-V7+) der Einsatz einer Chemotherapie gegenüber Abiraterone/Enzalutamide lebenszeitverlängernd wirkt[8]. Eine kürzlich veröffentlichte Untersuchung von Nakazawa und Kollegen[9] zeigte weiterhin, dass einige Patienten, die mit einer Chemotherapie behandelt wurden von AR-V7+ zu AR-V7- wechselten:




> While conversions to AR-V7positive status were observed with both AR-directed therapies and taxane chemotherapies, _'reversions'_ to AR-V7negative status only occurred during taxane therapies


Möglicherweise gelingt es auch die Wirkung des Androgenrezeptors über die Coaktivatoren oder Corepressoren zu beeinflussen. Da wird man in den nächsten 10 Jahren sicher eine interessante Entwicklung beobachten können.

Und letztendlich sollte man auch nochmal darauf hinweisen, das jedwede Therapieresistenz meistens kein systemischer Effekt ist, sondern ein (multi)fokaler, also begrenzter Effekt ist, der möglicherweise auch nochmal lokal angegangen werden könnte, um kritische Tumormasse zu reduzieren. Dies erscheint auch für die Prognostik wichtig. Prof. Schlomm schreibt u.a.:




> Die fokale Therapie reduziert nun die Tumorzellanzahl und damit die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine Zelle zu einem metastatischen Klon entartet. Aufgrund der heute bestehenden Daten können wir davon ausgehen, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer metastatischen Entartung linear mit der Anzahl der eliminierten Zellen gesenkt werden kann. Das bedeutet, wenn wir mit der fokalen Therapie die Anzahl der Tumorzellen in einem Tumorfokus um den Faktor 1000 verringert haben, so haben wir auch das Risiko für eine weitere metastatische Entartung um den Faktor 1000 verringert



*Fazit:*
Könnte die Erkennung von AR-V7 Rezeptoren schon in Primärtumoren der gesuchte valide Prädiktor für eine frühe Chemotherapie sein? Es gibt Forscher die das vermuten[12]:




> Our results demonstrated protein AR-V7 levels in primary tumors can be used as a predictive marker for the development of CRPC and as a prognostic factor in CRPC patients. Therapy targeting AR-V7 may help prevent PCa progression and improve the prognosis of CRPC patients.


Unsere Ergebnisse zeigten, dass die AR-V7 Level in primären Tumoren als prädiktiver Marker für die Entwicklung von CRPC und als prognostischer Faktor in CRPC Patienten eingesetzt werden könnte. Auf die AR-V7 gerichtete Therapien könnten helfen die Prostatakrebs Progression zu verhindern was zu einer Verbesserung der Prognose von CRPC Patienten führt.

Spätestens jedoch bei Ausbildung der Kastrationsresistenz sollte man über AR-V7 Diagnostik und entsprechende Therapien nachdenken, mein ich.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* ANDROGEN RECEPTOR INTERACTING PROTEINS AND COREGULATORS TABLE
*[2]:* Structural basis of androgen receptor binding to selective androgen response elements
*[3]:* Die Transkiption
*[4]:* Tepper und Kollegen; Characterization of a Novel Androgen Receptor Mutation in a Relapsed CWR22 Prostate Cancer Xenograft and Cell Line
*[5]:* Libertini & Kollegen; Evidence for Calpain-Mediated Androgen Receptor Cleavage as a Mechanism for Androgen Independence
*[6]:* Androgen Receptor Splice Variants in the Era of Enzalutamide and Abiraterone
*[7]:* A Study of Galeterone Compared to Enzalutamide In Men Expressing Androgen Receptor Splice Variant-7 mRNA (AR-V7) Metastatic CRPC
*[8]:* Antonarakis; AR splice variant 7 (AR-V7) and response to taxanes in men with metastatic castration-resistant prostate cancer (mCRPC)
*[9]:* Nakazawa; Serial Blood-Based Analysis of AR-V7 in Men with Advanced Prostate Cancer
*[10]:* Zhiyong Guo, Yun Qiu; A New Trick of an Old Molecule: Androgen Receptor Splice Variants Taking the Stage?! 
*[11]:* Pernilla Wikström; Expression of Androgen Receptor Splice Variants in Prostate Cancer Bone Metastases is Associated with Castration-Resistance and Short Survival
*[12]:* Constitutively Active AR-V7 Plays an Essential Role in the Development and Progression of Castration-Resistant Prostate Cancer

----------


## Harald_1933

> Spätestens jedoch bei Ausbildung der Kastrationsresistenz sollte man  über AR-V7 Diagnostik und entsprechende Therapien nachdenken, mein ich.


Lieber Andi,

einmal mehr vielen Dank für diese erneute Fleißarbeit. Diese AR-V7 Diagnostik scheint es in der Tat in sich zu haben. Wohl dem, der davon profitieren könnte. 

*"Hoffnung ist der Vogel der singt, wenn die Nacht noch dunkel ist"*
(Rabindranath Tagore)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## LowRoad

Ein Nachtrag aus der* aktuellen Oncogene* (Juli 2015):




> *Hemmung der NF-kappa B-Signalisierung stellt die Ansprechempfindlichkeit von kastrationsrefraktären Prostatakrebs-Zellen auf eine Anti-Androgen-Behandlung durch eine Verringerung der Androgen-Rezeptor-Variante Expression wieder her
> * 
> Androgenrezeptor Splice-Variants (ARV), denen die Ligandenbindungsdomäne (LBD) fehlt, sind mit der Entwicklung von kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs (CRPC) assoziiert, selbst bei Anwendung der neuen Generation von hochaffinen anti-Androgenen. Bisher wird der Mechanismus, mit dem die ARV Expression reguliert wird nicht vollständig verstanden. In dieser Studie zeigen wir, dass die Aktivierung der klassischen nuclear factor-kappa B (NF-kB) Signalisierung die Expression von ARVs in Prostatakrebs (PCa) Zellen erhöht, und dass sie androgenempfindlichen PCa Zellen in androgen-unempfindliche Zellen umgewandelt werden, während die Herunterregulierung der NF-kB-Signalisierung die Splice-Varianten hemmt, was mit einem Wiederansprechen der CRPC Zellen auf eine Anti-Androgen-Therapie verbunden ist. Darüber hinaus haben wir gezeigt, dass die Kombination einer Antiandrogen- mit einer NF-kB -gerichteter Therapie wirksam das Tumorwachstum von menschlichen CRPC Xenograft Implantaten hemmt. Diese Ergebnisse zeigen, dass die Induktion von ARVs durch eine aktivierte NF-kB-Signalisierung in PCa-Zellen ein wichtiger Mechanismus, beim der Fortentwicklung von PCA in eine kastrationsresistente Erkrankungitet, darstellt. Dies hat wichtige Auswirkungen, da sie die Überlebensrate von CRPC Patienten durch Wiederherstellen der Ansprechempfindlichkeit herkömmlichen Androgenentzugstherapien (ADT) gegenüber haben könnte.


*Beispiele für natürliche Inhibitoren von NF-kB*
Natürliche Inhibitoren von NF-kB  sind z.B.: Allicin, Genistein, Quercetin, Curcumin, Ginkgo, EGCG und Tocotrienole. Diese Stoffe sind die wirksamen Bestandteile von Knoblauch, Soja, Zwiebeln, Gelbwurz (Kurkuma), Ginko biloba, grünem Tee, und rotem Palmöl. Für Extrakte aus Oregano, Kaffee, Thymian, Nelke und Walnuss wurde sowohl in vitro als auch im Tierversuch eine deutliche Senkung überhöhter NF-kB -Werte nachgewiesen.[Wiki]

Wikipedia nennt einige Nahrungsergänzungen (NEM), die bei Prostatakrebs schon länger in der Diskussion sind. Könnte es da einen Zusammenhang mit der NF-kB Signalisierung geben? Ein anderer sehr wirksamer Hemmer von NF-kB ist übrigens Dexamethasone!

Zu beachten ist aber unbedingt, dass es sich hierbei um Zellkultur- bzw. Xenograft Studien handelt, die Übertragbarkeit auf den Menschen ist unbelegt!

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Andi,




> Zuerst müsste allerdings erst mal die Existenz der AR-V7 Rezeptoren als  möglicher Verursacher einer Kastrationsresistenz festgestellt werden.  Glücklicherweise gelingt das heutzutage durch einen relativ einfachen  Bluttest. Dabei werden zirkulierende Tumorzellen (CTCs) aus dem Blut  extrahiert (Liquid Biopsie) und an diesen wird untersucht, ob sie über  AR-V7 Rezeptoren verfügen.


ich verfolge schon seit längerer Zeit die Forschungen bez. AR-V7 -- hochinteressant!
Meines Wissens steht allerdings der AR-V7 Test über CTC Gewinnung noch nicht zur Verfügung. Solltest Du andere Informationen haben, wäre ich sehr daran interessiert!
Parallel zu den CTC basierten AR-V7 Test ist auch schon ein spezielles Assay erfolgreich getested worden, mit dessen Hilfe AR-V7 direkt über einen einfachen Bluttest bestimmt werden kann (ohne CTC), nachzulesen bei:

http://urology.jhu.edu/newsletter/20...e_cancer_2.php

Das ganze ist wirklich von grosser Bedeutung, da -wie bekannt- das Vorhandensein von AR-V7 ein entscheindendes Kriterium sein wird für die richtige Behandlungs-Reihenfolge Chemo oder Xtandi/Zytiga.

Klaus

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Meines Wissens steht allerdings der AR-V7 Test über CTC Gewinnung noch nicht zur Verfügung...


*Klaus,*
das sehe ich auch so, der AR-V7 Test wäre ein sehr wichtiger Test für Männer, die bei Kastrationsresistenz vor der Entscheidung einer Zweitlinien-Hormonblockade oder Chemotherapie stehen. Wie oben schon erwähnt wird momentan getestet, ob Galeterone von Tokai Pharmaceuticals auch bei AR-V7+ Stadien erfolgreich eingesetzt werden könnte. Um dies zu beurteilen brauchen wir natürlich ein entsprechendes Testkit, welches beispielsweiser von *QIAGEN* kommen könnte. Sie schreiben auf *Ihrer Webseite*:




> Gleichzeitig kündigte QIAGEN eine neue Partnerschaft mit Tokai Pharmaceuticals, Inc. an, in deren Rahmen die neue CTC-Technologie zur Entwicklung eines therapiebegleitenden Tests für Tokais neuen Wirkstoff Galeterone eingesetzt werden soll. Dieser neuartige Wirkstoff befindet sich in der Endphase der klinischen Entwicklung zur Behandlung von kastrationsresistenten Prostatakarzinomen (CRPC). Der nicht-invasive Test soll die Expression des Biomarkers AR-V7 bestimmen, der sich in aktuellen Studien als hilfreicher Indikator zur Steuerung von Therapien bei CRPC-Patienten erwiesen hat.


Der Test basiert aber weiterhin auf zirkulierenden Tumorzellen (CTCs), so wie ihn auch der momentan sehr aktive Antonarakis in der von dir referierten Pressemitteilung macht.

In _Deutschland_ wird solch ein Test neuerdings auch vom Labor Pachmann angeboten. Eine entsprechende Frage beantwortete mir Fr. Prof. Pachmann wie folgt:




> Sehr geehrter Herr S.,
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> Ja, wir sind in der Lage, die AR-V7 Splice Variante in zirkulierenden Tumorzellen zu bestimmen...


Somit haben wir die entsprechenden Werkzeuge hier in Deutschland verfügbar, man muss sie nur noch anwenden wollen.

----------


## LowRoad

*Diabetes-Risiko bei Patienten, die primät mit einer Androgenentzugstherapie (ADT) bei klinisch lokalisierten Prostatakrebs behandelt wurden*

*Materialien und Methoden*
Wir führten eine retrospektive Kohortenanalyse von insgesamt 12.191 Männern mit lokalisiertem Prostatakrebs durch, diagnostiziert zwischen 1995 und 2008, im Alter von 35 bis 100 Jahren und ohne Diabetes oder der Empfehlung einer lokalen Therapie wie Prostatektomie oder Strahlentherapie, innerhalb eines Jahres nach der Diagnose. Die Patienten erhielten in diesem Zeitraum nach der Diagnose eine primäre Androgenentzugstherapie. Das Auftreten von Diabetes wurde durch stationäre oder ambulante Diagnoseergebnisse, der Verordnung von Diabetes-Medikamenten oder erhöhte HbA1c-Werte festgestellt. Wir ermittelten das Androgenentzugstherapie zu Diabetes-Risiko mit einem Cox Proportional Hazard Modelle in konventioneller und einer Trend-Analyse.

*Ergebnisse*
Diabetes entwickelte sich bei 1203 (9,9%) der Patienten während der Nachbeobachtungszeit von durchschnittlich 4.8 Jahren mit Inzidenzraten von 2,5 und 1,6 Ereignissen je 100 Personen-Jahre in der Gruppe mit einer Primär-Androgenentzugstherapie bzw. der Kontrollgruppe (ohne primäre Androgenentzugstherapie). Die Primäre-Androgenentzugstherapie ist so mit einem 1,6-fach erhöhtem Diabetes-Risiko assoziiert.

*Schlussfolgerungen*
Eine Primäre Androgenentzugstherapie kann das Diabetes-Risiko um 60% erhöhen und sollte deshalb mit Vorsicht bei der Behandlung von lokalem Prostatakrebs eingesetzt werden. Aufgrund dem konsistenten Zusammenhang zwischen Androgenentzugstherapie und erhöhtem Diabetes-Risiko, empfehlen wir ein Routine-Screening-und gegebenenfalls eine Änderung der Lebensstils, um das Risiko von Diabetes bei den Männern unter Androgenentzugstherapie zu reduzieren.


Soweit Huei-Ting Tsai und Kollegen in ihrem Review[1]. Der Einsatz einer ADT als Primätherapie hatte vor 10 Jahren ihren Höhepunkt, fällt seit dem aber wieder kontinuierlich ab, was erfreulich ist[3]:

In diesem Zeitraum hat die unangemessene Anwendung der Androgen Deprivation Monotherapie bei Männern mit mittlerem Risiko von 9,7% im Jahr 1990 auf 3,8% in 2010-2013, und bei einer Hochrisiko-Krankheit von 29,8% im Jahr 1990, auf 50% in 2005, und ist dann wieder auf 24% in 2010-2013 abgesunken.
 
Nun ist das alles nicht neu und wird immer wieder vorgetragen, die persönlichen Konsequenzen aber selten vollzogen. Dabei scheinen die Patienten, die über eine gute körperliche Konstitution, d.h. ein BMI nicht über 27 haben und keine Diabetes, bzw. kein prädiabetisches Stadium erkennen lassen, ein deutlich besseren Verlauf bei palliativer Therapie zu zeigen. Sie sind allerdings auch durchschnittlich jünger, was auch ein Grund sein könnte, eventuell aber auch nur eine Voraussetzung für den erwünschten körperlich fitten Lebensstil.

Wie wir alle wissen, schreitet die Erkrankung dann leider irgendwann voran, und wir bedürfen weiterer Therapieeskalation mit Zweitlinienmedikamenten oder einen Chemotherapie. Aber auch hier ist die körperliche Konstitution von besonderer Bedeutung für das Fortschreiten der Erkrankung, wie in einer anderen Studie von Conteduca und Kollegen[2] gezeigt wurde:

FAZIT:
Die Präsenz eines MS [*Metabolic syndrome*] ist ein signifikanter Risikofaktor für ein kürzeres PFS [Progressionsfreiheit] in CRPC [kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs] Patienten, die mit Abiraterone behandelt werden, auch wenn das MS keinen signifikanten Einfluss auf das OS [Gesamtüberleben] zeigte. Eine prospektive Evaluierung wäre gerechtfertigt.
 
*Hinweis:*
Beide Studien sind retrospektive Untersuchungen, also Untersuchung von vorhandenen Daten, die nicht zu dem eigentlichen Untersuchungszweck erhoben wurden. Deshalb sind solche Studien mit niedriger Evidenz verbunden, können aber trotzdem wichtige Hinweise liefern.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Huei-Ting Tsai; Risk of Diabetes among Patients Receiving Primary Androgen Deprivation Therapy for Clinically Localized Prostate Cancer
*[2]:* Conteduca; Metabolic syndrome in castration-resistant prostate cancer patients treated with abiraterone.
*[3]:* Medscape; 'Genuine Change' in US Prostate Cancer Management

----------


## Harald_1933

*




 Zitat von LowRoad

Beide Studien sind retrospektive Untersuchungen, also  Untersuchung von vorhandenen Daten, die nicht zu dem eigentlichen  Untersuchungszweck erhoben wurden. Deshalb sind solche Studien mit  niedriger Evidenz verbunden, können aber trotzdem wichtige Hinweise  liefern.


*Lieber Andi,

hab einmal mehr Dank für Deine ergänzenden Erläuterungen und vor allem auch für Deine Hinweise zu den verwendeten Abkürzungen bestimmter Begriffe. Die Gefahr einer möglicherweise heraufziehenden Diabetis bei erhöhtem BMI ist sicher nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Nach meinen aktuellen Blutwerten bin ich aber weiterhin noch knapp im grünen Bereich. Jeder vom PCa Betroffene, der sich zudem für eine Hormonbehandlung als  Ersttherapie entschieden hatte, sollte das jedoch im Auge behalten.

*"Hier sind wir versammelt zu löblichem Tun; drum Brüderchen: Ergo bibamus"*

(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> nachdem bei mir in den nächsten Wochen Entscheidungen fallen müssen, wie ich meinen seit einigen Monaten kastrationsresistent werdenden PK weiter attackieren werde, hatte ich vor kurzem Blutproben von meinem Urologen an das Labor Pachmann/Bayreuth schicken lassen. Dort wurden bestimmt:
> -- Anzahl der im Blut zirkulierenden tumorverdächtigen Zellen (CETC);
> -- Die Androgen Rezeptor Variante AR-V7;
> -- Sensitivitätsmessung der gewonnenen CETCs gegen Doxetaxel;
> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass mein Bericht für manche von Euch für Interesse sein könnte.
> 
> In den letzten Monaten hatte ich mich mit den neuen Erkenntnissen über die Bedeutung der Androgenrezeptor Variante AR-V7 (Johns Hopkins Uni) beschäftigt. Obwohl die untersuchten Fallzahlen "nur" 62 Patienten betrafen, waren die Ergebnisse sehr überzeugend; die besagen u.a., dass bei kastrationsresistenten Betroffenen, bei denen AR-V7 nachgewiesen wird (etwa 20-40%) Abiraterone und Enzalutamid nicht wirken (bei 16 der Patienten war AR-V7 positiv - *ALLE* 16 waren resistent gegen Abi/Enza!). Dass heisst aber leider auch nicht, dass bei allen Betroffenen, die AR-V7 negativ sind, Abi oder Enza mit Sicherheit wirkt!
> ...



*Klaus,*
danke für diese Pionierleistung und den Bericht, den ich mal hier in den Thread entführt habe, damit er zu meinen AR-V7 Ausführungen passt. Ich hoffe, das stört dich nicht allzu sehr?!

Die Bedeutung der AR-V7 Diagnostik sehe ich wie du als besonders wichtige Diagnostik bei beginnender Kastrationsresistenz. Wurde bisher blind verfahren, also meist eine Testosteronentzugstherapie mit Zweitlinien Medikamenten "versucht", können wir dank diesem Test heute intelligenter verfahren. Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine entsprechende gezielte Therapie passend zu dieser Erscheinungsform der Krankheit. Ob Galeterone schon der erhoffte Wirkstoff sein wird muss sich erst noch zeigen. Aber, dank geeigneter Zielvorgaben, sollte sich doch mittelfristig eine Therapieoption entwickeln lassen. Bis dahin müssen wir, bei vorhandener AR-V7 Rezeptoren, wohl die Chemo Karte ziehen, auch wenn die Nebenwirkungsproblematik hinreichend bekannt ist, denn eine Taxan basierte Chemotherapie wirkt wohl unabhängig vom AR-V7 Status.

Für dich gilt erst mal, dass du auch Abiraterone bzw. Enzalutamide einsetzen könntest.

Was mich interssieren würde wäre, was _"Chemosensitivität gegen Docetaxel 90%"_ bedeutet? Ist das viel, wenig oder normal? Hast du noch andere Substanzen testen lassen?

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@LowRoad:

Hallo Andi,

Nov. 2010 liess ich schon am Institut Pachman eine Serumsanlyse "Maintrac" (zirkulierende Tumorzellen im peripheren Blutkreislauf ) durchführen, und erwähnte dies auch in einen meiner Eingangsthread`s mal.

Befund Anzahl tumorverdächtiger Zellen: HEA. 10,75 Mill./ PSA: 5,92 Mill. = 55,1 % / PSMA: 6,26 Mill. = 58,3 % / B7-H3 7,68 Mill. = 71,4 %. Letzterer wird mit einem aggressiven Wachstum assoziiert, und dies bei einem GS von 6. Allerdings waren viele spezifische Zellfragmente nachweisbar, was für eine Zellschädigung spricht = Apoptose.


Im Forum selbst, wurde dieser Test nicht wahrgenommen, wie sich die Zeiten doch ändern.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Helmut,

CTCs kann man schon länger bestimmen - hier in Bonn schon seit über 6 Jahren.

Der grosse Fortschritt ist die Bestimmung von AR-V7 (z.Zt. aus den CTCs) und die daraus zu ziehenden Konsequenzen für das weitere Vorgehen bei beginnender Kastrationsresistenz. Das ist brandneu!!

Klaus

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Was mich interssieren würde wäre, was _"Chemosensitivität gegen Docetaxel 90%"_ bedeutet? Ist das viel, wenig oder normal? Hast du noch andere Substanzen testen lassen?


Andi,
habe Deine Frage "........Docetaxel 90%" heute noch mal bei Frau Dr. Pachmann genau geklärt; ihre Antwort:

_".....eine Chemosensitivität von90% heißt, dass mit der gängigen Konzentration  von Docetaxel 90% der Zellen abgetötet werden, also ein sehr gutes  Ergebnis."

_Ausser Doxetaxel wurde noch Paclitaxel getestet; hier war die Chemosensitivität nur 10%.

Heute habe ich noch an der Uniklinik Bonn ein PSMA PET gemacht mit duchaus positiven Ergebnissen (geringe Tumorlast, keine Knochenmets, die Lymphknotenmets sind noch die gleichen wie beim PSMA PET in Aachen im April letzten Jahres).

Damit habe jetzt eine gute Baseline etabliert für mein weiteres Vorgehen:
-  CETCs  bestimmt (gering bis mässig erhöht);
-  AR-V7 bestimmt (nicht vorhanden);
-  Chemosensitivität gegen Doxetaxel;

Werde im Herbst mit Enzalutamid (XTANDI) beginnen.
Klaus

----------


## LowRoad

Über die Bedeutung der AR-V7 Mutation in Bezug auf die therapeutischen Möglichkeiten habe ich weiter oben berichtet. So kann ein einfacher AR-V7 Bluttest sehr gezielt Auskunft darüber geben, ob ein Ansprechen auf Zweitlinien ADT zu erwarten ist, oder ob doch eher Chemotherapie ratsam erscheint.

Als passende Ergänzung nun eine interessante Untersuchung von Òscar Reig aus Spanien[1], der eine weitere, beim PCA sehr weit verbreitete Mutation, in Bezug auf die Therapiekonsequenz hin untersucht hat. Dabei handelt es sich um die TMRRSS2:ERG Fusionsmutation, *die auch hier im Forum schon besprochen wurde*. Dr. Reig konnte nun zeigen, dass bei vorhandener TMPRSS2:ERG Mutation, eine Docetaxel Chemotherapie leider kaum Wirksamkeit zeigt:


Die Anwesenheit der TMPRSS2:ERG Mutation im Blut kann vorhersagen, wie gut Patienten mit metastasiertem Kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs (mCRPC) auf Docetaxel ansprechen, entsprechend einer Studie, die auf dem 2015 in Wien stattgefundenen Europäischen Krebskongress präsentiert wurde.

Òscar Reig, aus Barcelona, Spanien, und seine Kollegen untersuchten prospektiv bei 50 Patienten den TMPRSS2:ERG Status in peripheren mononukleären Blutzellen (PBMC) bei Patienten mit metastasiertem CRPC, die mit Docetaxel behandelt wurden. Patienten mit positivem TMPRSS2:ERG Status hatten eine signifikant niedrigere Rate von PSA Ansprechen auf Docetaxel im Vergleich mit denen, die keine ausgeprägte TMPRSS2:ERG Mutation zeigten(12,5% vs. 68,3%). Die Patienten hatten auch eine deutlich geringere mittlere PSA progressionsfreie Zeit nach der Therapie (3,1 vs. 7,5 Monate) und auch eine kürzere  klinische/radiologische progressionsfreie Zeit (3,1 vs. 8,2 Monate). In der multivariaten Analyse wurde der TMPRSS2:ERG Mutationsstatus unabhängig voneinander mit einem signifikanten 3,7-fach erhöhtes Risiko für PSA Progression und 6,3 mal erhöhtem Risiko für klinisch/radiologische Progression erkannt.

"TMPRSS2-ERG prognostiziert ein geringeres Ansprechen auf Docetaxel und schlechtere Ergebnis bei metastasierendem CRPC Patienten", war das Fazit der Studienautoren."Diese Daten zeigen eine potentielle Möglichkeit diesen Mutationsstatus als Biomarker für die Steuerung der Behandlung einzusetzen."


Sinnvoll wäre dann wohl nicht nur den AR-V7 Status in den CTCs, z.B. beim Labor Pachmann, untersuchen zu lassen, sondern auch gleich noch die TMPRSS2:ERG Expression. Was zu machen wäre bei sowohl positivem AR-V7 und TMPRSS2:ERG Status, das ist weiterhin offen  aber wir nähern uns einer etwas intelligenteren Therapie Stratifizierung, weg von reiner Empirik, na immerhin!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Renal & Urology News; Mutation Predicts Worse Prostate Cancer Chemotherapy Outcomes

----------


## Urologe

> Sinnvoll wäre dann wohl nicht nur den AR-V7 Status in den CTCs, z.B. beim Labor Pachmann, untersuchen zu lassen, sondern auch gleich noch die TMPRSS2:ERG Expression. Was zu machen wäre bei sowohl positivem AR-V7 und TMPRSS2:ERG Status, das ist weiterhin offen – aber wir nähern uns einer etwas intelligenteren Therapie Stratifizierung, weg von reiner Empirik, na immerhin!


... man würde die zirkulierenden Tumorzellen den anderen noch möglichen Chemotherapeutika aussetzen (z.B. Carboplatin, Cyclophosphamid) und diese alle auf potentielle Wirksamkeit testen.

----------


## Ulf-Wilhelm

Hallo,

ich habe beim Labor Pachmann angerufen - lt. Aussage wird hier jedoch nur die Untersuchung AR V7 durchgeführt (ca. 750€) - leider keine Untersuchung TMPRSS2:ERG-Mutation.

Kann jemand sagen, wo man TMPRSS2:ERG untersuchen lassen kann (Blut oder Urin)?

Viele Grüße
Ulf-Wilhelm

----------


## LowRoad

Radiographic Progression with nonrising prostate-specific antigen (PSA) in patients with metastatic castration-resistant prostate cancer (mCRPC) treated with Enzalutamide (Xtandi®)

Dr. Bryce von der Mayo Clinic in Scottsdale AZ hat eine längerfristige Analyse der PREVAIL Daten gemacht, wobei er besonderen Augenmerk auf die Progression der mit Enzalutamid behandelten Patienten legte.

Nochmal zur Erinnerung: die* PREVAIL Studie* untersuche bei 1717 Männer mit asymptomatischer kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs, die noch nicht mit Docetaxel behandelt wurden, ob Enzalutamid wirksamer als ein Placebo war. Im Behandlungsarm mit Enzalutamid wurde bei insgesamt 265 Männern eine radiologische Progression festgestellt, also eine Tumorwachstum entsprechend der *RECIST Kriterien*.

Interessant war, dass von diesen 265 Männern etwa ¼ (24.5%) dabei kein Anstieg des PSA Wertes zeigten! Nun bedeutet das nicht, dass ¼ aller Männer unter Enzalutamid Therapie mit einem radiologischen Progress ohne PSA Anstieg rechnen müssen, denn insgesamt wurde ja 872 Männer in den Enzalutamid Arm eingeteilt. 607 dieser Männer hatten offensichtlich einen PSA Anstieg OHNE radiologischen Progress entsprechend der RECIST Kriterien - oder wurden nicht entsprechend untersucht. Betrachtet man die Gesamtzahl der behandelten Männer, so haben nur etwa 7,5% ein entsprechendes Risiko. Nicht viel, aber auch nicht zu vernachlässigen!

Hier also nochmals ein Hinweis, dass eine reine PSA Kontrolle in kastrationsresistenten Settings durchaus ungenügend ist. Eine begleitende Bildgebung, vorzugsweise durch ein PET oder MRT Scan wäer vorteilhaft.

----------


## LowRoad

Erforschung der optimalen Sequenz von Abirateron und Enzalutamid bei Patienten mit Chemotherapie-naiven kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs

*ZIELE:*
Bewertung und Vergleich der Wirksamkeit der sequentiellen Behandlung mit Abirateron(Zytiga®) gefolgt von Enzalutamid(Xtandi®) oder umgekehrt bei kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs.

*METHODEN:*
Wir haben retrospektiv Daten von 198 Chemotherapie-naiven Patienten ausgewertet, die sowohl Abirateron als auch Enzalutamid bei kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs am Kyoto University Hospital in Japan (einschließlich Dependancen) oder beim Johns Hopkins Cancer Center inden USA erhalten hatten. Verglichen wurde das PSA-progressionsfreie Überleben und das Gesamtüberleben bei Patienten, die mit einer Abirateron/Enzalutamid bzw. Enzalutamid/Abirateron Sequenz, ohne dazwischenliegende Therapien, behandelt wurden.

*ERGEBNISSE:*
Insgesamt wurden 113 Patienten mit einer Abirateron/Enzalutamid Sequenz und 85 mit der Enzalutamid/Abirateron Sequenz behandelt. Das mediane Prostata-spezifische Antigen-progressionsfreies Überleben war zwischen dem Abirateron und Enzalutamid im Erstlinien Einsatz nicht signifikant unterschiedlich (HR 0,88), doch gab es einen Vorteil bei Enzalutamid im Vergleich zu Abirateron in der Zweitlinien Behandlung (HR 0,67). Darüber hinaus war das kombinierte Prostata-spezifische Antigen-progressionsfreies Überleben in der Abirateron/Enzalutamid Sequenz signifikant länger als in der Enzalutamid/Abirateron Sequenz (HR 0,56). Der Unterschied war auch bei multivariaten Analysen von Bedeutung. Es gab aber keinen statistisch signifikanten Unterschied im Gesamtüberleben zwischen den beiden Sequenzen HR 0,88, bzw. HR 0.81 bei multivariater Analyse.

*SCHLUSSFOLGERUNGEN:*
Die Abirateron/Enzalutamid Sequenz könnte eine günstigere Wirksamkeit im Hinblick auf das kombinierte PSA progressionsfreies Überleben haben als die Enzalutamid/Abirateron Sequenz - obwohl keine Unterschiede im Gesamtüberleben beobachtet wurden. Dies könnte möglicherweise auf das längere PSA progressionsfreie Überleben mit Zweitlinien Enzalutamid im Vergleich zu Abirateron zurückzuführen sein.


*Eigene Kommentare:*
Auch in der Erstlinienbehandlung des Hormontherapiebedürftigen Prostatakrebses sind die Meinungen geteilt, ob es sinnvoll wäre mit einer Testosteronunterdrückung oder einem Antiandrogen wie etwa Bicalutamid zu beginnen. In der Vergangenheit wurde auch hier im Forum öfters geäußert, dass bei gemäßigten PSA Werten auch eine Sequenz beginnend mit Bicalutamid gleichwertig zum Testosteronentzug wäre. Getrieben wird dies auch durch den verständlichen Wunsch der Patienten, die Lebensqualität möglichst wenig einzuschränken, was bei Erhalt des Testosteronspiegels besser erscheint. Die Evidenz diesbezüglich ist nicht gerade berauschend aber ziemlich eindeutig:




> 6.21
> Patienten mit metastasiertem PCa sollen vor Einleitung einer Therapie mit einem nichtsteroidalen Antiandrogen über die im Vergleich zu einer Androgendeprivation kürzere Gesamtüberlebenszeit aufgeklärt werden. Möglicherweise gilt dies nur für Patienten mit ausgedehnter Metastasierung.


 [S3-Leitlinien]

Die Frage die sich durch Einsatz der neueren Zweitlinienmedikamente stellt, ist, ob dieser Sachverhalt auch hier gilt: Testosteronabsenkung besser als ein Antiandrogen?

Die Forscher der beiden Institute beantworten diese Frage mit einem verhaltenen JA, denn die PSA Progressionsfreiheit konnte zwar signifikant verlängert werden, wenn Abi vor Enza eingesetzt wird, aber das Gesamtüberleben profitiert dadurch nur bedingt. Ebenso ist die Studie retrospektiv gestaltet, was nicht unbedingt eine zwingende Evidenz darstellt.

Woran kann es aber liegen, dass sie Sequenz aus Testosteronunterdrückung gefolgt von einem Antiandrogen besser wirkt, als umgekehrt?

Die Forscher spekulieren hier, dass eine konsequente Testosteronunterdrückung als Ausweichreaktion die Anzahl der Androgenrezeptoren heraufreguliert  was mit einem hochwirksamen Antiandrogen dann wieder eingefangen werden könnte. Setzt man dagegen das Antiandrogen zuerst ein, dann bleibt die Expression der Androgenrezeptoren nahezu konstant, sie verändern aber ihre Bindungsaffinität (siehe AR-V7 Splice Varianten weiter oben). Eine erweiterte Testosteronunterdrückung würde dann keinen Sinn mehr machen, eine Chemotherapie müsse statt dessen erfolgen  zumindest bis wir diese AR Mutationen gezielt angehen können. 

Das ist natürlich auch nur eine Hypothese. Weiterhin offen bleibt dann auch, ob nicht eine Kombinationstherapie von Abi+Enza noch besser wäre, oder diese sogar als Erstlinieneinsatz Sinn machen würde? 

Ein erster Hinweis wird wohl auf dem diesjährigen ASCO Meeting erfolgen. Die STAMPEDE Leute wollen erste Ergebnisse beim Erstlinieneinsatz von Abirateron, als Ergänzung zur klassischen Testosteronunterdrückung (ADT), vorstellen. Ebenso werden erste Ergebnisse der LATITUDE Studie erwartet, die einen ähnlichen Ansatz verfolgt.

Spannend!
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Exploring the optimal sequence of abiraterone and enzalutamide in patients with chemotherapy-naïve castration-resistant prostate cancer

----------


## Georg_

Diese kleine Studie kam auch zu dem Ergebnis, dass die Sequenz Abiraterone vor Enzalutamid ein "significantly longer combined PFS (progression free survival)" hätte. Dabei wirkte Enzalutamid kürzer nach Abiraterone als wenn es zuerst eingesetzt wird. Mit anderen Worten wird dann auch weniger Enzalutamid gekauft was den Hersteller nicht freuen wird. Dies dürfte noch dadurch verstärkt werden, dass Abiraterone, wie ich hörte, bald als Generika verfügbar sein wird.

Diese Studie testete Enzalutamid statt GnRH Analoga als Primärtherapie. Hat wohl gut gewirkt, die Anwendung wird wohl an den Kosten scheitern.

Georg

----------


## eca_ch

Sorry, dass ich hier kurz etwas dumpe, dass vielleicht schon wo anders besprochen wurde, aber ich finde es hinreichend interessant, dass ich die Blamage eines Der auf mich nehme.

http://www.endocrine-abstracts.org/e...ea0042oc12.htm

Der Text ist auf Englisch. Wenn Interesse besteht übersetze ich ihn gerne innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen. In dem Fall bitte laut schreien, bin arbeitstechnisch im MOAR (MotherOfAllReds).

Eva

----------


## LowRoad

> ..etwas dumpe, dass vielleicht schon wo anders besprochen wurde...


Vielleicht *hier* ??

----------


## eca_ch

OSS. Gehe in die Ecke und schäme mich :Blinzeln:  (und freue mich, dass ich um die Übersetzung rum gekommen bin.  :Blinzeln:

----------


## LowRoad

"Die US-amerikanische Gesundheitsbehörde FDA hat heute Apalutamid (Erleada®) zur Behandlung von Patienten mit nicht metastasiertem Prostatakrebs zugelassen, die ein hohes Risiko für die Ausbreitung der Krankheit haben, weil die Behandlung mit Hormontherapie nicht mehr wirksam und ihre Erkrankung somit kastrationsresistent ist.

Dies ist die erste von der FDA zugelassene Behandlung für Patienten mit nicht metastasiertem, kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs. Es ist auch das erste Mal, dass die FDA das metastasenfreie Überleben (MFS) als primären Endpunkt bei der Entscheidungsfindung verwendete.

"In der Studie zur Unterstützung der Zulassung hatte Apalutamid eine starke Wirkung auf diesen Endpunkt. Dies zeigt die Verpflichtung der Behörde, neue Endpunkte zu verwenden, um wichtige Therapien für die amerikanische Öffentlichkeit zu beschleunigen", sagte Richard Pazdur, MD, amtierender Direktor des Amtes für Hämatologie und Onkologie Produkte in des Zentrums für Arzneimittelbewertung und Forschung der FDA, in einer Pressemitteilung.

Apalutamid ist ein oral verabreichter Androgen-Rezeptor-Hemmer.

Die FDA stützt ihre neue Zulassung auf Sicherheits- und Wirksamkeitsdaten aus der Phase-3-Studie SPARTAN (Selektive Prostata-Androgenrezeptor-Targetierung mit ARN-509). Die Studienärzte randomisiert 806 Männer für eine Behandlung mit Apalutamid (240 mg pro Tag) und 401 erhielten ein Placebo; Alle Teilnehmer erhielten auch weiterhin eine Hormontherapie, entweder Gonadotropin-Releasing-Hormon-Analog-Therapie oder chirurgische Kastration.

Alle Männer hatten sich zuvor einer definitiven Behandlung, entweder einer Operation oder einer Strahlentherapie, für Prostatakrebs unterzogen, aber ihre PSA-Werte verdoppelten sich innerhalb von 10 Monaten oder weniger nach der Behandlung, trotz einer Hormontherapie."


*Eigene Anmerkungen:*
Dies ist das erste mal, dass wir eine Zulassung beim PCA bekommen haben, die aufgrund von Surrogate Parametern ausgesprochen wird. Bisher war immer der Nachweis eines Vorteils beim Gesamtüberleben erforderlich. Surrogate Parameter wurden zwar diskutiert, aber bisher immer als nicht spezifisch genug abgewiesen. Wenn sich die Zulassung neuer Medikamente für Prostatakrebs in Zukunft mehr darauf stützt, dann wird es eine deutliche Beschleunigung geben, womit auch niedrigere Kosten verbunden sein sollten.

Ein _"Nicht metastasierter kastrationsresistenter Prostatakrebs"_ ist ein sehr seltenes Stadium. Es bedeutet, dass nach erfolgloser Primärtherapie und anschließender ADT, der PSA Wert weiter ansteigt, ohne das man per CT und Knochenszintigraphie Metastasen entdecken kann.

Man darf sicher spekulieren, dass dies praktisch ausschließlich daran liegen dürfte, dass die Ausbreitungsdiagnostik mittels CT und Knochenscan sehr wenig Sensitivität hat. Würden sich diese Patienten einer MRT und/oder PET Untersuchung unterziehen, sähe das wahrscheinlich ganz anders aus.

Ob man dann immer noch Apalutamid statt Enzalutamid einsetzen dürfte? Nun, warten wir mal auf die Europäische Zulassung und die für das Medikament aufgerufenen Preise.

----------------------------------
*Medscape oncology; FDA Approves Apalutamide for Nonmetastatic Prostate Cancer*

----------


## LowRoad

Ich möchte mal das Thema ADT wieder aufgreifen, um es an den aktuellen Stand der Erkenntnis anzupassen.  

Bekannt dürfte sein, dass die ADT in Form einer operativen Kastration die erste wirklich wirksame Therapie beim metastasierten Prostatakrebs war. Später dann wurde versucht diese Therapie an Stelle der mit kurativer Intention durchgeführten Prostatektomie zu etablieren. Das ging gehörig schief, wie man weiß und die Reputation der ADT wurde nachhaltig geschädigt. Heute würden sich die Patienten lieber 5 mal operieren und 8 mal bestrahlen lassen, bevor sie gewillt wären mit einer ADT zu beginnen, so erscheint es mir manchmal. Unterstützt wird diese Sichtweise durch einige Studien, die keine Lebenszeitverlängerung durch die ADT meinen nachgewiesen zu haben. Dabei ist aber gemeint, dass ein früher Einsatz der ADT keinen Vorteil hätte, nicht dass die ADT generell keinen Vorteil hat  das war und ist unbestritten. Einige Forscher haben aber auch schon vor Jahren gemeint, dass die angebliche Nichtüberlegenheit einer frühen ADT gegenüber einem verzögerten Einsatz, an der Intensität der ADT liegen würde, was laienhaft bedeutet ADT2 oder ADT3 gegenüber einer einfachen ADT bringt dann doch einen Überlebenszeitgewinn. Nun, auch das ist natürlich strittig, weshalb es interessant ist, dass neuere Studien, und hier speziell die STAMPEDE und die LATITUDE Studie zeigen konnten, dass frühzeitiger Einsatz von Abiraterone (Zytiga®), einem horchwirksamen Therapeutikum zur Testosteronunterdrückung, dann doch einen erheblichen Vorteil bietet. Die Kliniker haben sich nun in einen regelrechten Wettlauf begeben, um zu ergründen, was man den alles vorziehen oder in Kombination unabhängig von Docetaxel (Taxotere®) einsetzen könnte, einschließlich lokaler Behandlung des Primärtumors bei metastasierten Patienten oder metastasengerichteter Therapien bei oligometastatischem Erscheinungsbild.

Ich bin kürzlich über ein interessantes *Review von Dr. Charles Ryan* gestolpert, der die Erkenntnisse und offenen Fragen in diesem Zusammenhang einmal versucht hat zu formulieren. Für die nicht Englisch Kundigen von mir hier der Versuch einer leicht gekürzten Übersetzung (in 5 Teilen).



*Charles Ryan:*

*Eine kurze Zusammenfassung der LATITUDE- und STAMPEDE-Studien:*
LATITUDE war eine Phase-III-Studie bei Männern mit fortgeschrittenem metastasierendem Prostatakarzinom (PCA), die zuvor nicht mit einer Androgendeprivationstherapie (ADT) behandelt worden waren. Die Patienten erhielten randomisiert eine standard-ADT mit Placebos vs. ADT plus Abirateron (Zytiga®) und Prednison. Der primäre Endpunkt war das Gesamtüberleben (OS). Nach einer medianen Nachbeobachtungszeit von 30,4 Monaten bei einer geplanten Zwischenanalyse (nach dem Tod von 406 Patienten) war das mediane OS in der Abirateron-Gruppe signifikant länger als in der Placebo-Gruppe (nicht erreicht vs. 34,7 Monate - HR für Tod: 0,62). Auch wurden signifikant bessere Ergebnisse in allen sekundären Endpunkten in der Abirateron-Gruppe beobachtet, einschließlich der Zeit bis zum Fortschreiten von Schmerzen, Beginn von Folgetherapien für PCA, Beginn der Chemotherapie und prostata-spezifischem Antigen (PSA) Progression. Diese Ergebnisse führten zu der einstimmigen Empfehlung des unabhängigen Daten- und Sicherheitsüberwachungskomitees, die Studie zu entblinden und Crossover für Patienten in der Placebo-Gruppe zu erlauben, Abirateron einzusetzen.

Die STAMPEDE-Studie schloss auch Männer mit unbehandeltem metastasiertem Hormon-sensitiven PCA mit hohem Tumorvolumen ein, war jedoch nicht auf diese Gruppe beschränkt. Tatsächlich hatten nur 52% der Patienten, die an diesem Teil der STAMPEDE-Studie teilnahmen, eine metastatische Erkrankung (M1); und von diesem Prozentsatz hatten 88% Knochenmetastasen. Der Rest waren Männer mit lokal fortgeschrittener Erkrankung, die entweder Lymphknoten positiv waren oder ≥2 der folgenden negativen Eigenschaften boten

Stadium T3/T 4
PSA ≥40ng/mlGleason-Score 8 bis 10 
 
Das Ergebnis von STAMPEDE ist, dass, wie LATITUDE, ein signifikanter OS-Nutzen in der Gruppe der metastasierten Patienten offensichtlich ist. In der nichtmetastatischen Gruppe war die Rezidivfreiheit (FFS) signifikant besser, aber die OS-Daten nicht, was wahrscheinlich auf eine zu frühe Beurteilung dieser Ergebnisse in einer Patientenpopulation zurückzuführen ist, deren Prognose wesentlich länger ist als bei Patienten mit metastasierter Erkrankung .

Beide Studien wurden im New England Journal of Medicine veröffentlicht, und die Leser werden ermutigt, den ganzen Artikel zu lesen, um eine eigene Perspektive und Analyse zu gewinnen. Für meine persönliche Perspektive und Analyse, lesen Sie bitte weiter. Ich habe meine Analyse in 5 Punkten zusammengefasst, die sich aus den Abirateron-Daten von LATITUDE und STAMPEDE für mich ergaben.


*Nummer 1: Noch mehr Beweise dafür, dass früheres Intervenieren besser ist.*
Die Therapieentwicklung beim PCA steckt seit über einem Jahrzehnt im Chemotherapie-Treibsand fest. Aus rein regulatorischen Gründen bedeutete die Zulassung von Docetaxel beim kastrationsresistenten Prostatakarzinom (CRPC), dass alle nachfolgenden Behandlungen relativ zum Einsatzzeitpunkt von Docetaxel entwickelt werden mussten. Dies erinnert an den lateinischen Ausdruck In regione caecorum rex est luscus, was bedeutet "Im Königreich der Blinden ist der Einäugige König" (Erasmus um 1500). Wie wir vor etwa einem Jahrzehnt gesehen haben, war die Entwicklung von Enzalutamid, Abirateron und sogar Alpharadin abhängig von seiner Positionierung als Behandlung nach Docetaxel oder bei Patienten, die Docetaxel nicht einsetzen konnten, wie es bei Alpharadin der Fall war.

Und dies erzeugte den falschen Eindruck, dass neuere Therapien  irgendwie nur für Docetaxel Anwender entwickelt wurden, und nur um dann beim Versagen von Docetaxel zum Einsatz zu kommen. In den letzten Jahren haben wir jedoch die Reifung einer Reihe von Studien erlebt, die neuartige Behandlungen nach vorne im Modell der klinischen Stadien verschieben, um ein noch besseres Ergebnis zu erzielen, und nicht nur wegen der Bereitstellung von weiteren Therapien.

Lassen Sie uns die Abirateron-Entwicklungsstrategie analysieren, insbesondere, da sie diese Diskussion beeinflusst. In der COU-301-Studie wurde Abirateron plus Prednison mit Placebo plus Prednison verglichen. Das Überleben wurde durch Abirateron verbessert, aber es war kurz; es handelte sich jedoch um Post-Docetaxel-Patienten. In der COU-302-Studie wurde zusätzlich zu einem sehr signifikanten progressionsfreien Überlebensvorteil (PFS) ein mäßiger OS-Vorteil beobachtet. Jedoch lebten die Patienten mit geringerer Tumorlast, die Abirateron erhielten, nicht nur länger, wie man es vermuten durfte, sondern ein größerer Nutzen  gegenüber Placebo konnte im Vergleich zu Patienten mit fortgeschrittener Erkrankung beobachtet werden. Somit ist eine frühere Erkrankung mit geringerer Tumorlast in gewisser Weise nicht nur besser prognostisch, sondern auch prädiktiv, und das Medikament arbeitet dann länger. In COU-301 konnte Abirateron etwa 6 Monate lang, und in COU-302 etwa 16,5 Monate die Krankheit kontrollieren. Aber auch in LATITUDE wurde die Krankheit länger kontrolliert, wenn auch in einer Patientenpopulation, die ebenfalls eine anfängliche standard ADT erhielt. So zeigte uns COU-302 deutlicher, dass innerhalb des breiten Spektrums von "asymptomatischen und minimal symptomatischen Chemotherapie-naiven CRPC" der frühere Einsatz von Abirateron besser war als der spätere.

Darüber hinaus gibt uns STAMPEDE im Gegensatz zu LATITUDE die Möglichkeit, die Wirkung dieses hormonellen Dubletts an anderen Stellen der Krankheit zu untersuchen, insbesondere bei Patienten mit lokal begrenzten und lokal fortgeschrittenen Erkrankungen mit hohem Risiko, die 48% der Studienpopulation ausmachten. In dieser Gruppe wurde die ADT plus Abirateron über einen begrenzten Zeitraum  von 2 Jahren  verabreicht. Danach wurde die Therapie und das Medikament abgesetzt. In Übereinstimmung mit der langen Zeit, die in dieser Population beobachtet wurde, gab es im Beobachtungszeitraum im Allgemeinen nur wenige Todesfälle. In FFS (Rezidivfreiheit) wurde jedoch eine Abweichung festgestellt. Das Fazit ist, dass frühes Abirateron bei Patienten mit T3/T4 oder N+ Stadien oder einem hohen Gleasonwert einen FFS-Nutzen, aber noch keinen OS-Nutzen verlieh. Die Kaplan-Meier-Kurven in der STAMPEDE-Studie enden bei 54 Monaten, aber selbst Männer mit positiven Lymphknoten werden voraussichtlich im Durchschnitt 10 Jahre oder länger überleben, so dass es nicht überraschend ist, dass das OS zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht endgültig bewertbar war. Wir können sicher sein, dass in den kommenden Jahren in der STAMPEDE-Studie Updates zu diesem Arm von Patienten erscheinen werden.


*Was bedeutet das für meine Praxis?*
Sowohl die LATITUDE- als auch die STAMPEDE-Studien unterstützen die frühe Anwendung von Abirateron, insbesondere bei der metastasierten Erkrankung in ADT-naiven Stadien. Dies ist für mich eine klare Sache. Für die lokal fortgeschrittenen Patienten halte ich es auch für sinnvoll, diese Option anzuwenden. Es ist schließlich eine endliche Behandlungszeit [2 Jahre], und die FFS-Daten von STAMPEDE sehen ziemlich beeindruckend aus. In der M0-Kohorte von STAMPEDE beträgt die Hazard-Ratio für die Progressionsfreiheit 0,21, was eine Reduktion des Krankheitsfortschritts um fast 80% nach 2 Jahren Abirateron bedeutet! Also, trotz der Kosten von Abirateron, ist es meine Vermutung, dass durch die Verhinderung bzw. die Verzögerung des Krankheitsprogresses in einem solchen Ausmaß, man Kosten und Morbidität der späteren ADT sparen und so potenziell kosteneffektiv sein könnte. Trotz des Fehlens eines OS-Vorteils zu diesem Zeitpunkt erscheint es mir auch ziemlich vernünftig, diese Überlegungen anzustellen.

Wenn Sie in Betracht ziehen, dass ADT plus Abirateron über 2 Jahre zu einer 80%igen Reduktion des Risikos eines Krankheitsprogresses führt, dann wird dieser Ansatz,  die Notwendigkeit weiterer Hormontherapien bei einem signifikanten Anteil von Patienten verhindern oder verzögern können, die sonst ein biochemischen Rezidiv erfahren würden (steigendes PSA ohne Nachweis der Metastasierung).

Und was ist mit dem biochemischen Rezidiv nach radikaler Prostatektomie (RPE)? In gewisser Weise ist dies der intermediäre Punkt zwischen Männern mit Metastasen und solchen mit einer lokalen Erkrankung mit hohem Risiko. Männer mit einem biochemischen Rezidiv nach RPE gehören zu meinen häufigsten neuen Patienten. Einige werden irgendwann am PCA sterben, einige benötigen dagegen überhaupt keine weitere Therapie, und der Rest wird eine normale Lebenserwartung haben und ihr Leben beenden, während sie Rezidivbehandlungen erhalten, aber nicht an der Krankheit sterben.

Eine neue Studie (AFT-19) in den Vereinigten Staaten rekrutiert derzeit Patienten mit Hochrisikoerkrankung und biochemischen Rezidiv mit Indikation zur ADT. Diese Studie wurde entwickelt, um die Wirksamkeit von 1 Jahr ADT plus Abirateron plus Apalutamid zu evaluieren und es mit ADT allein oder ADT plus Apalutamid allein zu vergleichen.

Eine Hypothese, die dieser Studie zugrunde liegt, ist die Tatsache, dass eine sehr intensive hormonelle Ablation (hier "Androgen Annihilation" genannt) im Rahmen der Minimal-Krankheit (steigendes PSA nach RPE mit nicht nachweisbaren Metastasen) durchgeführt werden kann, und zu einer dauerhaften Progressionsfreiheit in einigen Fällen oder zumindest verlängerter Tumorkontrolle bei anderen führen könnte. Es stellt somit eine frühere Therapie (mit Abirateron) und/oder mehr Therapie auf die Probe.


(to be continued)

----------


## PeterKa

@LowRoad

Interessanter Artikel!
Danke für die Fleißarbeit.

----------


## Pierrot

> @LowRoad
> 
> Interessanter Artikel!
> Danke für die Fleißarbeit.


Schliesse mich an!

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## LowRoad

*Nummer 2: Einteilung der Behandlungsoptionen in 3 Phasen kann bestimmen, wie lange wir sie nutzen können.*

Wenn ich über die Implikationen der Daten nachdenke, fällt mir die Frage auf, in welcher Phase die Abirateron-Vorteile bedeutsam sind (Abbildung 1) oder ob sie kontinuierlich wirken.



Ist es in den ersten 12 Wochen der Therapie, während das Testosteron vom Normbereich 350-600ng/dL in den Kastrationsbereich von 25-50ng/dL abstürzt? Dies ist, wenn die überwiegende Mehrheit der Androgen-sensitiven Prostatakrebszellen stirbt, und das ist, wenn Docetaxel seinen Nutzen erbringt, denn es wird bekanntlich nur 6 mal alle 3 Wochen zu Beginn der ADT gegeben. Die Verwendung von Docetaxel in dieser frühen Phase der ADT bedeutet damit, dass sich eine Lebenszeitverlängerung durch ergänzende Behandlung in der initialen Phase der ADT ergibt.

Die zweite Phase des "Nutzens" besteht theoretisch in der Aufrechterhaltung der Krankheitskontrolle. Für die Zwecke dieses Arguments nehmen wir an, dass diese Phase am Punkt des PSA-Nadirs beginnt, üblicherweise zwischen 3 und 7 Monaten nach Beginn der ADT, da sich gezeigt hat, dass ein hoher PSA-Nadir nach 7 Monaten mit einem schlechteren Überleben assoziiert ist. Ich habe mich immer schon gefragt, was in dieser Zeit vor sich geht. Wir wissen, wie eine unbehandelte Krankheit aussieht, und wir wissen, wie CRPC aussieht; aber was ist die Entität einer kontrollierten, stabilen metastasierten Erkrankung?

Wenn ich Patienten darüber spreche, spreche ich über 3 Gruppen von Krebszellen. Die überwiegende Mehrheit ist Testosteronsüchtig und kann ohne diesen Botenstoff nicht überleben, so dass sie relativ schnell nach Beginn der ADT verschwunden sind. Ein kleiner Anteil geht in einen Dauerschlafzustand  und wächst nicht mehr weiter. Aber sie sterben auch nicht und sind eher wie Menschen im Winterschlaf auf einer langen Reise ins Universum. Viele molekulare Mechanismen werden untersucht, die an diesem Effekt beteiligt sind. Dann gibt es eine Gruppe sehr seltenen Zellen, die so klein ist, dass sie für eine lange Zeit nicht nachweisbar sind, aber was wichtig ist: sie sind völlig unbeeinflusst von der ADT und wachsen auch unter Testosteronentzug weiter. Dies können die seltenen Zellen sein, die Mutationen beherbergen oder bereits adaptive Veränderungen wie die Androgenrezeptor-Amplifikation aufweisen.

Das bringt uns zu Teil 3 der Abirateron-Nutzen-Frage: der Entstehung von kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs (CRPC). Verhindert frühes Abirateron, wie es in der LATITUDE und STAMPEDE Studie untersucht, die Entstehung von CRPC als Hauptmechanismus des klinischen Nutzens? Wir wissen, dass es bestimmte Eigenschaften der CRPC-Zelle gibt, die sie für Abirateron empfindlich machen (Androgenrezeptor-Amplifikation und eigene (autokrine) Androgenproduktion kommen einem beispielsweise in den Sinn), aber wir wissen nicht genau, wann dies geschieht. Wenn das Abirateron an Bord ist, ist es dann der Moment, an dem das Unkraut im Keim erstickt wird? Beeinflusst das Mittel auch diese ruhenden Zellen, wenn sie aus dem Winterschlaf aufwachen, oder verlangsamt es einfach nur das Fortschreiten der intrinsisch resistenten Zellen?

Und das bringt uns zu einer klinischen Entscheidung. Für jene Patienten, die sowieso schon gut auf die klassische ADT reagieren, wäre die Abirateron Ergänzung ein Overkill? Es ist einfach, Abirateron mit Prednison zu Beginn der ADT bei einem Mann mit hoher Tumorlast zu verschreiben. Wir können dies auf jeden Fall tun, indem wir verstehen, dass wir in naher Zukunft einen Rückgang des PSA Wertes, Remission von Weichteilläsionen und eine Stabilisierung der Knochenmetastasen beobachten werden.

Aber was sagen wir diesen Patienten 1 oder 2 Jahre später, wenn ihr PSA im nicht nachweisbaren Bereich liegt und sie die potentielle Toxizität von täglichem Abirateron und Prednison haben? In diesen Fällen könnten wir vielleicht entweder eine intermittierende ADT in Betracht ziehen, die Abirateron-Dosis absetzen oder auch die ADT möglicherweise vollständig absetzen. Dies sind die Fragen, die klinische Prüfärzte und Gesundheitsbehörden gleichermaßen in Betracht ziehen sollten.


*Eigene Anmerkungen:*
Das erinnert mich stark an die Dr. Myers[3] postulierten 3 Phasen der intermittierenden ADT:

ADT InitiierungADT TherapiephaseADT Pausephase 
Myers war der Meinung, dass ein möglichst schnelles Absinken des PSA Wertes in den nicht nachweisbaren Bereich, er definierte diesen als ≤0.1ng/ml, wichtig wäre. Manche mögen argumentieren, dass dies im Gegensatz zu Studien steht, die festgestellt haben, dass das Überleben länger ist, wenn der PSA Wert längerfristig fällt, beispielsweise in [1]:



Ich glaube aber, dies darf man nicht unabhängig vom PSA NADIR betrachten, will sagen, wer nach nur 2 Monaten sein NADIR erreicht, wird seltener ein wirklich nicht nachweisbaren PSA Wert erreichen, wie jemand, dessen NADIR sich erst nach 7 Monaten ergibt. Die eigentliche Bedeutung des PSA NADIR geht hier aber etwas unter. Dabei konnte man zeigen, dass gerade dieser herausragende Bedeutung für den weiteren Verlauf der Erkrankung hat[2]:



Betrachtet man die ADT also vom Ergebnis (nicht nachweisbarer PSA Wert) her, dann bleibt die Frage, ob es wichtig wäre diesen möglichst schnell zu erreichen, oder ob das ein untergeordneter Faktor ist. Diese Frage stellt sich auch Dr. Ryan, und meint, dass gerade hier der vorübergehende Einsatz von Docetaxel und/oder Abirateron die Vermutung nahe legen, dass ein schnelles Absinken des PSA Wertes doch eher von Bedeutung wäre. Die Evidenz dazu ist allerdings eher gering. Einige Studien, die das untersucht hatten kamen zum sogar zum Schluss, dass langsameres Absinken etwas besser wäre, wobei die Bedeutung des PSA-NADIRs aber deutlich höher anzusiedeln wäre.

Eine weitere Frage ist, ob ein niedriger PSA Wert in der PSA NADIR Phase die Kastrationsresistenz zumindest verzögern könnte? Dr. Myers und auch Dr. Ryan neigen hier eher dazu dem zuzustimmen, auch wenn dies bislang ebenfalls unbewiesen ist.

Von den Männern, die eine ADT eher grundsätzlich ablehnen, wird oft das Argument gehört, dass die von Dr. Ryan schon angesprochene 3. Gruppe der Tumorzellen, die völlig Androgen unabhängig sind, sowieso die Oberhand gewinnen, und die ADT sozusagen eher kosmetischer Natur (PSA beautifying) ist.

Nehmen wir die PSA-Verdopplungszeit in der kastrationsresistenten Phase und projizieren sie weiter nach vorne, wird man allerdings meist erkennen müssen, dass sich die ersten Zellen dieser 3. Zellgruppe erst innerhalb der PSA NADIR Phase gebildet haben können, also nicht von Beginn an vorhanden, oder zumindest aktiv waren! Was einem wieder zu der Ausgangsfrage kommen lässt: lässt sich dieser Prozess durch aktives Steuern eines sehr tiefen PSA NADIRs verzögern?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[1]: Toni K. Choueiri; Time to PSA nadir independently predicts overall survival in metastatic hormone sensitive prostate cancer patients treated with androgen deprivation therapy; CANCER MAR-2009
[2]: Christopher J. Keto; Detectable Prostate-Specific Antigen Nadir During Androgen-Deprivation Therapy Predicts Adverse Prostate CancerSpecific Outcomes: Results from the SEARCH Database; EUROPEAN UROLOGY 65 (2014)
[3]: Myers; Can You Prevent Hormone Resistance?; AUG-2010

----------


## LowRoad

Es ist großartig, eine Hazard-Ratio für das Überlebensrate von 0,63 zu sehen. Das entspricht einer kontinuierlichen Senkung des Sterberisikos um 37%, und ist beeindruckend, wenn Sie das patientenbezogen sehen, was bedeuten könnte: längere produktive Zeit und mehr Lebensqualität. Mehr Zeit mit Familie und Freunden und Genuss von für uns wichtigen Lebensbereichen.

Aber natürlich gibt es noch eine andere Seite. Eine statistische Verringerung des Todesrisikos kann auch einfach bedeuten, dass der Tod später eintrifft, also die Therapieresistenzen trotzdem noch ein Thema sind. Sehen sie sich auch die Kaplan-Meier-Kurve der LATITUDE-Studie an der man gut erkennen kann, dass selbst im Abirateron-Arm innerhalb von 2 Jahren etwa 25% der Patienten sterben. Das ist eine überraschende, plötzliche und klinisch sehr beängstigende Beobachtung.

In der oben erwähnten Southwest Oncology Group Intermittierende vs. kontinuierliche ADT-Studie unter Führung von Maha H. Hussain, waren jene, die keinen PSA-Nadir von weniger als 0.4ng/mL nach 7 Monaten erreichten, aufgrund ihrer schlechten Prognose, nicht für eine Randomisierung zur kontinuierlichen vs. intermittierenden ADT geeignet. Tatsächlich lag das mittlere Überleben dieser Patienten weniger als 14 Monate.

Was ist die Biologie dieses Subtyps der Krankheit? Ich denke, wir können das ziemlich genau erraten. Dies können die BRCA2-Mutanten sein, die Patienten mit hoher Mikrosatelliteninstabilität aber auch  diejenigen, die andere oder mehrere genomische Anomalien wie PTEN-Verlust, P53-Mutation oder Retinoblastomverlust aufweisen. All diese molekularen Defekte stehen im Verdacht zu einem anaplastischen Phänotyp zu führen. Vielleicht brauchen diese Patienten kein Abirateron, aber vielleicht brauchen sie viel eher eine Chemotherapie. Es könnte sogar sein, dass sie etwas Ergänzendes zu Docetaxel benötigen. Dies sind sozusagen die triple-negativen Prostatakrebspatienten [in Analogie zum Brustkrebs].

Oder vielleicht sind sie die nicht-Luminal Bs von Prostatakrebs. Ich durfte kürzlich an der Analyse und Veröffentlichung von Forschungen an etwa 1600 Männern mit PCA mitwirken, deren Tumore durch den PAM50-Genom-Test, der für Brustkrebs entwickelt wurde, analysiert wurden. Wenn das genomische Brustkrebsmodell beim PCA angewendet wurde, ergab sich ein sehr ähnliches Ergebnismuster wie bei Brustkrebs. Auch eine der Klassifizierungen, Luminal B, hatte ein sehr gutes Ergebnis, wenn Patienten postoperative ADT im Vergleich zu den anderen Subtypen erhielten. Die Antwort auf diese Frage der systemischen Kastrationsresistenz liegt in der Genomik und in Studien zur Qualifizierung der optimalen Kombination von Wirkstoffen.

Wir entwickeln aktuell eine Studie für solche Männer in unserem Zentrum und über unser PCA-Konsortium. In dieser Studie werden wir kombinierte Taxan- und Platin-Chemotherapie, gefolgt von Abirateron untersuchen. Alle Patienten werden dabei einem PAM50-Klassifikationsschema unterzogen.


*Eigenen Anmerkungen:*
Ein sehr wichtiges Thema! Auch hier im Forum kann man den Verlauf bei metastasierten Patienten ziemlich eindeutig in diejenigen mit gutem Ansprechen auf die ADT, und diejenigen mit relativ schlechtem Ansprechen einteilen. Der Unterschied dabei ist schon deutlich. Bei den guten ADT Ansprechern, zu denen ich glücklicherweise auch mich zählen darf, wirkt die ADT eigentlich gut und könnte durch kombinierte Ansätze möglicherweise deutlich verlängert werden. Dagegen sind die Therapien bei den schlechten ADT Ansprechern meistens nur von kurzer Dauer, und sie kommen relativ schnell an einen Punkt, bei dem die noch zur Verfügung stehenden Optionen knapp werden. 

Genetische Untersuchungen beider Gruppen, wie Dr. Ryan es schon beschrieb, hat einige auch behandelbare Mutationen aufzeigen können. Da ist einiges in Studien, und vielleicht werden wir einen Teil dieser Patienten zukünftig besser versorgen können. Aber was ist mit dem hier und jetzt?

Dazu möchte ich nochmal eine Lanze für die Chemotherapie brechen, speziell für die Kombination mit Platinderivaten wie Carboplatin oder Cisplatin. War das früher, also zu Zeiten von Leibowitz, durchaus gängige Sichtweise, dass Patienten routinemäßig, zumindest ab der zweiten iADT Therapiephase, eine Chemotherapiekombo mit Docetaxel und Carboplatin bekamen, ist das heute praktisch unbekannt. Docetaxel, durchaus, auch gerne frühzeitig, aber Carboplatin?

Um etwas Mut zu machen hier ein *paar Beispiele von Patienten*, um die es hier geht.




> Einführung
> Eine bestimmte Untergruppe von Patienten mit metastasiertem kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs (mCRPC) trägt somatische Defekte in DNA-Reparaturgenen. Einige dieser Veränderungen stehen im Zusammenhang mit signifikantem und langanhaltendem Ansprechen auf Poly (ADP-Ribose)-Polymerase (PARP)-Inhibitoren. Es ist auch bekannt, dass homologe Rekombinationsdefekte (HRD) bei verschiedenen Krebsarten Sensitivität gegenüber Platinderivaten verleihen. Dennoch wird Platin nicht routinemäßig für die Behandlung von fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs (PCa) eingesetzt, da die einzige randomisierte Phase-III-Studie mit einer Platinverbindung bei unselektierten mCRPC-Patienten keinen Gesamtüberlebensvorteil zeigte. Hier berichten wir über drei Patienten mit metastasiertem PCA mit starker Familienanamnese und verschiedenen DNA-Reparaturdefekten, die bemerkenswerte und äußerst dauerhaftes Ansprechen auf eine platinbasierte Behandlung und einen eindeutigen klinischen Nutzen hatten. Interessanterweise wurden beim ersten Patienten keine spezifischen DNA-Reparaturdefekte entdeckt, die Sequenzierung des gesamten Exoms zeigte jedoch eine Mutationssignatur mit einem hohen homologen Rekombinationsreparaturdefizit-Score. Beim zweiten und dritten Patienten wurden BRCA2- bzw. ATM-Mutationen identifiziert.


Nun möchte ich nicht das ganze Review hier einbringen, denn das kann man sich selbst leicht erschließen, wenn es interessant erscheint. Nur soviel, es kann extreme Wirkung entfalten:

----------


## Lothar M

Vielen Dank für Deine Beiträge!
Gibt es Forschungsansätze oder Studien, die später einen Gentest ermöglichen, ob und inwieweit eine ADT bei fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs wirkt?

----------


## LowRoad

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich die Frage nicht verstanden habe. Abgesehen davon, dass die Antwort auf die Frage _"nach dem Leben, dem Universum und dem ganzen Rest"_ natürlich 42 ist, hatte ich gehofft, durch diesen Thread einen Beitrag zu leisten, um der Frage nach der Wirksamkeit der ADT in den unterschiedlichen Stadien einer Prostatakrebserkrankung, der Vorhersagbarkeit der Wirkung, der Therapiedauer, der Alternativen und komplementären Möglichkeiten sowie der Reduktion von Nebenwirkungen näher zu kommen.

----------


## MartinWK

Habe leider gerade mein Handtuch mit eingeschlagenem Frageninterpretator verlegt...

----------


## Lothar M

Bei der Behandlung von Brustkrebs gibt es einen GenTest, ob eine Chemotherapie nötig ist.
Meine Frage ging dahin, ob es später vielleicht möglich sein wird, eine längere ADT-Wirksamsamkeit vorauszusehen.
Gruss
Lothar

----------


## LowRoad

Lothar,
jetzt wird es etwas klarer, es geht um Primärtherapie! 
Beim Brustkrebs (BC) wird je nach Stadium und Aggressivität, Stichwort _'Triple Negative'_, die Operation mit eine Chemokombi (beispielsweise FEC) vor oder nachbereitet, und die Brust ggf. mit den Lymphbahnen nachbestrahlt. Neuerdings gibt es weiterreichende Tests, wie beispielsweise Oncotype-DX, um die Notwendigkeit einer ergänzenden Chemo zu verifizieren.

Eine derartige Kombinationstherapie ist beim Prostatakrebs, zumindest was die Chemo angeht, unüblich. Auch eine ADT wird routinemäßig nach Operation beim Prostatakrebs nicht durchgeführt, es sei denn als Kurzzeit ADT zur Unterstützung einer  adjuvanten/salvage RT. Eine Prognostik, wie lange denn eine ADT funktionieren würde, ergäbe hier keine therapierelevanten Ergebnisse und unterbleibt deshalb.

Biomarker für die Prognostik bei der Prostatakrebs Primärdiagnose gibt es einige, die aber alle nicht routinemäßig eingesetzt werden, zumindest nicht im Leitliniendesign. Auf dem Markt befindliche Biomarker, die bei der Entscheidung der Primärtherapie helfen könnten sind beispielswiese Oncotype Dx, Prolaris, und Decipher.

----------


## Georg_

> Eine Prognostik, wie lange denn eine ADT funktionieren würde, ergäbe  hier keine therapierelevanten Ergebnisse und unterbleibt deshalb.


Dazu möchte ich auf meinen Beitrag: "Ist eine Hormontherapie nach einer Prostataoperation sinnvoll?" hinweisen. In dieser Studie zeigten sich im Kontroll-Arm bei einer großen Zahl von Patienten mit hohem Risiko sehr gute Ergebnisse für eine sofortigen Hormontherapie. Eine entsprechende randomisierte Studie bräuchte eine sehr hohe Anzahl an Teilnehmern, in dieser Studie wird von über 3000 erforderlichen Teilnehmern gesprochen, und würde sehr lange dauern.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

Georg,
die Vorteile einer adjuvanten RT+ADT sind derart offensichtlich, dass eine solche Studie niemals stattfinden wird.

----------


## Georg_

Was ich angesprochen hatte, war aber eine adjuvante ADT ohne RT. Auch ohne RT zeigte dies sehr gute Ergebnisse.

----------


## LowRoad

*Eine Resistenz gegenüber Abirateron ist nicht unbedingt die Folge von bösen,  resistenten, neuroendokrinen oder kleinzelligen Tumoren.*

Unabhängig von diesen biologischen Erwägungen im Vorfeld, ist es jedoch eine unvermeidliche Tatsache, dass es schlecht ist, wenn sich CRPC [Kastrationsresistenz] entwickelt. Nicht nur biologisch, sondern auch aufgrund der damit reduzierten Anzahl von Therapien, aus denen wir wählen können. Angesichts der enttäuschenden Daten hinsichtlich der Wirksamkeit bei der Sequenzierung von Enzalutamid nach Abirateron bei CRPC ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass die Verwendung von Enzalutamid als Frontline-CRPC-Behandlung nach der Anwendung von Abirateron bei der Frontline-Hormonsensitivität von Nutzen sein wird. Wenn wir also einen Patienten nach LATITUDE,  und damit in einem abirateronresistenten Stadium sehen, haben wir nur noch eine begrenzte Anzahl von Optionen.

An diesem Punkt des Krankheitsverlaufs sollten wir (falls noch nicht geschehen) die Genomanalyse durchführen und in Erwägung ziehen, klinische Studien zu berücksichtigen. Glücklicherweise gibt es eine Reihe von Studien mit neuartigen Ansätzen, die auf die DNA-Reparatur, die Bromodomäne, die DNA-Proteinkinase und eine Vielzahl anderer Wege, einschließlich Immuntherapien, abzielen. Klinische Studienschemas müssen und werden diese Anpassung vornehmen.

Wir sollten überdenken, was CRPC ist. Die Verwendung von Abirateron und Enzalutamid hat uns gelehrt, dass wir Hormontherapien weiterhin anwenden können, auch nachdem die Kastration versagt hat. Daher haben wir aufgehört, es als hormonrefraktärer PCA zu bezeichnen. Vielleicht müssen wir auch diese Definition ändern, weil die Krankheit erst nach Abirateron (und vielleicht auch Enzalutamid) wirklich Testosteronentzugs resistent geworden ist?


*Eigenen Anmerkungen:*
Hier spricht Dr. Ryan zwei Punkte an, zu denen ich auch kurz Stellung nehmen will:

Viele Patienten scheuen die Kombination, oder den frühen Einsatz von Therapien, um sich noch Optionen für die Zukunft offen zu halten. Das ist menschliche, aber hat mit evidenzbasierter Medizin wenig zu tun. Da sollte nur nach der Frage behandelt werden, was wann und wie nacheinander oder in Kombination die längsten Überlebenszeiten bei akzeptabler Lebensqualität bringt. Eine Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel beispielsweise  bringt statistisch 2-3 Monate Überleben wenn es spät eingesetzt, und 12 Monate, wenn man es bei selektierten Patienten (hohe Metastasenlast) früh verabreicht.Man hat die Definition von Testosteronresistenz schon zu Kastrationsresistenz geändert, aber die Frage bleibt, wie wir dieses Krankheitsstadium bezeichnen wollten, das nach Kastrationsresistenz, aber vor Versagen von Abiraterone/Enzalutamide existiert?

Auch geht die Angst bei den Patienten um, dass sich in Folge der ADT bösartige Zellen entwickeln könnten, die weder durch eine PSA Bestimmung erkannt, noch durch bekannte Therapien zu behandeln wären. Der Begriff der dabei oft genannt wird ist: neuroendokrine Differenzierung. Dabei werden aus den normalen (luminal) Epithelzellen, über eine stammzellähnliche Zwischenstufe, neuroendokrine Zellen. Diese zeigen Progression und ein invasives Verhalten, ohne sich irgendwie von auf die Androgensignalwege zielende Therapien beeindrucken zu lassen.



Aber ist das wirklich ein Problem? Wie oft kommt das vor, und was sind die Indikatoren dafür?
Um die Häufigkeit von t-NEPC (treatment- induced small- cell neuroendocrine prostate cancer) zu bestimmen und dessen Eigenschaften zu ergründen, hat* Aggarwal und Kollegen* eine multi- institutionelle prospektive Studie mit 202 mCRPCA Patienten durchgeführt. Dabei hatten 148 (73%) Patienten einen Progress nach Therapie mit Abirateron und/oder Enzalutamid. Bei diese Patienten war zuvor ein histologischer Nachweis eines Adenokarzinoms in der Prostata und mindestens eine metastatische Läsion (Knochen, Leber, Lymphknoten oder Weichteilgewebe) ermittelt worden. Es wurden Proben von jeder Metastase gesammelt, eine für die histologische Untersuchung und eine zur Sequenzierung.

Von den 160 auswertbaren Patienten hatten 27 (*17%*) ein t-NEPC, wobei 20 Patienten eine reine kleinzellige Histologie zeigten und 7 mit eine gemischte kleinzellige und Adenokarzinom Histologie hatten. Vor allem Metastasen in der Leber zeigten diese t-NEPC Histologie, aber auch in Lymphknoten- und Knochenmetastasen war diese nachweisbar. Und das, obwohl die traditionelle Sichtweise eher davon spricht, dass NEPC bevorzugt viszeral metastasiert, und daher eher selten die Knochen befällt. Aggarwal konnte aber bei ca. 14% der Knochenmetastasen nach Abi/Enza Versagen t-NEPC nachweisen.

Auf Genom Ebene hatten 83% der t-NEPC Tumore Mutationen in TP53 und/oder RB1, aber auch AR-Amplifikationen und Punktmutationen traten in einer vergleichbaren Rate zu den nicht-t-NEPC-Fällen auf. Primär NEPC gilt allgemein als AR-negativ, aber 75% der t-NEPC-Fälle zeigten einen aktiven Adrogenrezeptor, wenn auch auf niedriger Expression verglichen mit nicht t-NEPC. Diese Daten legen nahe, dass der Androgenrezeptor bei mCRPC in Knochen und viszeralen Organen eine Transdifferenzierung zu t-NEPC mit verringerter Abhängigkeit von AR-Signalisierung durchläuft.

Interessant war auch, dass ein Verlust von DNA-Reparatur-Genen (BRCA1, BRCA2, ATM, CDK12,) bei Tumoren mit neuroendokrinen Eigenschaften eher selten sind, was darauf hindeutet, dass t-NEPC ein eine spezifische Teilmenge von mCRPC darstellt. Die Charakterisierung dieser Tumoren gibt Einblick in die durch Therapie induzierte Pfade, die zu Die Entstehung von t-NEPC führen. Interessant weiterhin, dass es möglich erscheint, die Entwicklung hin zu einem t-NEPC Stadium dadurch verhindern zu können, indem wir die Stammzellartige Zwischenstufe versuchen zu erhalten, und versuchen zu verhindern, dass diese sich ausdifferenziert.

----------


## LowRoad

*Diejenigen, die von einer Chemotherapie profitieren, können dieselben Patienten sein oder nicht, die von Abirateron profitieren.*

In der Diskussion der LATITUDE-Studie auf der ASCO 2017 präsentierte Dr. Eric Small eine überlappende Kaplan-Meier-Kurve der CHAARTED-Daten, die den Überlebensvorteil von Docetaxel bei einer sehr ähnlichen Patientenpopulation (hormonempfindliche Erkrankung mit hoher Metastasenlast) darstellt, direkt auf der Überlebenskurve die LATITUDE-Daten. Die 2 Kurven sind im Wesentlichen deckungsgleich.

Es wurde jedoch vorgeschlagen, dass die Form der Kastrationsresistenz, die nach einer intensiveren ADT mit Abirateron Ergänzung auftritt, eine Art virulenteren "Horrortumor" hervorrufen kann, welcher aggressiver ist und somit zu einem früheren Tod führt. Dies scheint aber nicht das Schicksal von vielen Patienten zu sein, die mit der Therapie begonnen haben. Es ist jedoch möglich, dass einige dieser Patienten einen kleinzelligen oder neuroendokrinen Phänotyp entwickeln.

Wenn dies der Fall ist, deutet es auf eine plötzliche spunghafte Erhöhung des Risikostatus hin. Das passiert aber nicht zu einem fest definierten Zeitpunkt. Die Überlebenskurve würde an diesem Punkt einen etwas seltsamen Knick machen, aber es könnte passieren.

Die Arbeit in unserem Zentrum und anderen hat sich auf die Genetik, Histologie und das klinische Ergebnis von Patienten mit Abirateron-resistenter Erkrankung konzentriert. Es ist eine Geschichte, die noch geschrieben wird, und es genügt zu sagen, dass wir an diesem Punkt von der Anzahl der Fälle überrascht sind, bei denen neuroendokrine oder kleinzellige Pathologien auftreten. Es tritt in einigen Fällen auf, aber nicht in allen. In diesen Fällen kann eine frühere Integration der Chemotherapie erforderlich sein.

Ich erinnere mich hier an die Norton-Simon-Hypothese. Diese Hypothese konzentriert sich auf die Vorstellung, dass ein bestimmter Tumor zwei oder mehr Subklone beherbergen kann, die auf verschiedene Therapien ansprechen. Die aufeinanderfolgende Verabreichung der jeweiligen Therapien bei voller Dosis kann zu einer verbesserten Fähigkeit führen, jeden dieser Klone anzusprechen. Wenn dies beim PC der Fall ist, müssen wir diese Abfolge identifizieren und untersuchen, wie wir sie optimal angehen können. Meine Vermutung ist, dass wir nicht die Frage betrachten sollten, ob es Abirateron oder Docetaxel ist, sondern ob wir eine Reihenfolge der beiden betrachten sollten.




*Eigene Anmerkungen:*
Die Idee der schnellen Sequenzierung von unterschiedlichen Therapien, wie beispielsweise auch bei der *BAT*, ist nicht neu, aber auch wenig erforscht. Da gibt es sicherlich noch Potential, welches gehoben werden könnte. 

*Abschlussbemerkung:*
Nun hat es sich doch etwas länger hingezogen, den ganzen Aufsatz hier zu besprechen, denn ich habe das gerne genutzt, um auch eigene Gedanken einzubringen. Diese spiegeln aber immer mein Verständnis wider, das im zeitlichen Kontext gesehen werden sollte, und auch nicht unbedingt richtig, oder vollständig sein muss.


Danke für Euer Interesse, ich hoffe das gibt genug Anregung zum Nachdenken. *THANKS and stay well.*

----------


## RolandHO

> ich hoffe das gibt genug Anregung zum Nachdenken.


So ist es, danke wieder einmal für diesen tollen Beitrag

----------


## tritus59

Ja, sehe ich genauso. 
Vielen Dank für die Übersetzungen und besonders auch der eigenen Kommentare, welche helfen das ganze besser einordnen zu können.

----------


## Georg_

> Es tritt in einigen Fällen auf, aber nicht in  allen. In diesen Fällen kann eine frühere Integration der Chemotherapie  erforderlich sein.


Das hört sich harmloser an als es ist. Wenn man einen neuroendokrinen Tumor hat, hilft eine Therapie nur noch sehr begrenzt. Am besten hilft dann noch, so weit mir bekannt, die PSMA-Therapie.

In diesem Artikel  wird beschrieben, dass nach Eintritt einer Resistenz gegen Abiraterone bei 20-25% dieser Patienten sich neuroendokrine Tumore feststellen lassen. Das finde ich schon beunruhigend.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

Bedeutung der Androgenentzugstherapie während der Enzalutamid-Behandlung bei Männern mit metastasiertem kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs nach einer Chemotherapie: Ergebnisse aus retrospektiven, multizentrischen Daten

*Hintergrund*
Enzalutamid kann das Überleben von Patienten mit metastasiertem kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs (mCRPC) signifikant verlängern. Es gibt jedoch keine ausreichenden Belege für die Fortsetzung der androgenen Deprivationstherapie (ADT) für mCRPC Patieten. Hier untersuchten wir die Wirkung einer gleichzeitigen ADT während der Enzalutamid-Behandlung bei Männern mit mCRPC nach einer Chemotherapie.

*Methoden*
Wir haben retrospektiv die Krankenakten von 232 Patienten mit mCRPC überprüft, die zwischen 2014 und 2016 nach Chemotherapie in 9 Tertiärzentren in Korea oral (160mg pro Tag) Enzalutamid erhielten. Der primäre Endpunkt war das Gesamtüberleben, während sekundäre Endpunkte die Zeit bis zur (biochemischen) PSA-Progression und dem radiologischer Progressionsfreiheit waren.

*Ergebnisse*
Das mittlere Alter der Patienten betrug 71 Jahre (6475). Der Anteil der Patienten in einem Gleason  ≥4 Anteil betrug 77,6%. Die Rate der begleitenden ADT betrug 29,3% und die Gesamtmortalität betrug 27,1% (n = 63). Das mediane Gesamtüberleben, die Zeit bis zum PSA Progress und das radiographische progressionsfreie Überleben betrugen 24, 8 bzw. 10 Monate. Die begleitende ADT zeigte eine signifikante Assoziation mit einem längeren Gesamtüberleben (mittlere Dauer nicht erreicht gegenüber 18,2 Monaten). Bereinigt um Störfaktoren war die gleichzeitige ADT immer noch mit einem längeren Gesamtüberleben verbunden (Hazard Ratio 0,35).

*Fazit*
Eine gleichzeitige ADT während der Enzalutamid-Behandlung kann das Überleben von Patienten mit mCRPC nach einer Chemotherapie verbessern.


*Anmerkungen:*
Hier wird ein Aspekt thematisiert, der auch oft hier im Forum angesprochen wird: Ist es erforderlich die Testosteronunterdrückung (ADT) während einer Enzalutamid Therapie weiterlaufen zu lassen, oder kann, in Hoffnung einer besseren Lebensqualität, darauf verzichtet werden? 

Vom Standpunkt der harten Überlebensdaten spricht wohl viel dafür die ADT parallel weiterlaufen zu lassen, auch wenn das irgendwie erstmal unverständlich klingt. Letztendlich reduziert sich das dann wieder auf die Frage ADT1 vs. ADT2, wobei ADT2 immer gewinnt. Der Vorteil steigt steil mit der Wirksamkeit des Antiandrogens an. Futamid, ein Antiandrogen der ersten Generation, zeigte nur wenig Zusatznutzen. Bei Bicalutamid war es schon besser und bei Enzalutamid ist es offensichtlich.

Natürlich bleibt es immer eine persönliche Entscheidung, ob man dem zugeneigt ist, oder es als Übertherapie ansehen würde. 

----------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Importance of androgen-deprivation therapy during enzalutamide treatment in men with metastatic castration-resistant prostate cancer following chemotherapy: results from retrospective, multicenter data.

----------


## LowRoad

ARAMIS: Wirksamkeit und Sicherheit von Darolutamid (ODM-201) bei nicht metastasiertem kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs (nmCRPC).

*Hintergrund:*
Die Verzögerung der Metastasen bei nmCRPC-Patienten bei gleichzeitiger Minimierung des Risikos unerwünschter Ereignisse ist ein wichtiges Behandlungsziel. Darolutamid, ein strukturell einzigartiger Androgenrezeptor (AR) -Antagonist, wird für die Behandlung von fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs untersucht. Die ARAMIS-Studie untersuchte die Wirksamkeit und Sicherheit von Darolutamid bei nmCRPC-Patienten.

*Methoden:*
Diese doppelblind, placebokontrollierte Phase-III-Studie randomisierte nmCRPC-Patienten im Verhältnis 2: 1, die entweder Darolutamid 600mg zweimal täglich oder Placeb erhielten, während die Androgenentzugstherapie (ADT) fortgesetzt wurde. Die Patienten wurden nach PSA Verdopplungszeit (≤6 Monate oder >6 Monate) und unter Verwendung einer auf Osteoklasten gerichteten Therapie (Zoledronsäure/Denosumab) unterschieden. Der primäre Endpunkt war das metastasenfreie Überleben (MFS) mit unabhängiger zentraler Überprüfung der Röntgenbilder alle 16 Wochen. Sekundäre Endpunkte umfassen das Gesamtüberleben (OS), die Zeit bis zum Schmerzprogress, die erste zytotoxische Chemotherapie, das erste symptomatische Skelettereignis sowie das Sicherheitsprofil.

*Ergebnisse:*
Insgesamt wurden 1.509 Patienten randomisiert (955 für Darolutamid, 554 für Placebo). Die mediane Metastasenfreiheit (MFS) betrug 40,4 Monate mit Darolutamid gegenüber 18,4 Monaten mit Placebo (Hazard Ratio 0,41). Das Gesamtüberleben (OS) zeigte einen Trend zugunsten von Darolutamid (HR 0,71), genauso wie die Zeit bis zur Schmerzprogression (HR 0,65). Andere sekundäre und explorative Endpunkte der Wirksamkeit begünstigten auch Darolutamid. Anzeichen von behandlungsbedingten unerwünschten Ereignissen (UE) mit Häufigkeit ≥5% oder Grad 35 waren zwischen Darolutamid und Placebo vergleichbar; gesteigerte Müdigkeit trat bei weniger als 10% der Patienten auf. Die Abbruchraten aufgrund von unerwünschten Ereignissen (UEs) betrug 8,9% bei Darolutamid und 8,7% bei Placebo. Vergleichende Untersuchungen zu unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen mit anderen AR-Hemmern (wie Frakturen, Stürze, Anfälle, Gewichtsabnahme, Bluthochdruck und kognitive Störungen) zeigten einen minimalen oder keinen Unterschied in der Inzidenz zwischen den Studienarmen.

*Fazit:*
Bei Männern mit nmCRPC war das MFS mit Darolutamid signifikant länger als unter Placebo mit einer geringen Inzidenz von behandlungsbedingte Nebenwirkungen bei dieser asymptomatischen Patientengruppe. 
Weitere Informationen zur klinischen Studie: NCT02200614.


*Anmerkungen:*
Vom ASCO GU Symposium 2019. 
Dies wird wohl, genau wie bei Apalutamid zur Zulassung von Darolutamid für nicht metastasierte kastrationsresistente Patienten führen, auch wenn es die eigentlich gar nicht gibt  oder geben sollte. Wie schon bei der Apalutamid Zulassungsstudie, war hier das Erkennen der ersten Fernmetastase als Surrogat-Parameter für das Gesamtüberleben ausreichend, und da gibt es schon einen riesigen Unterschied:

ADT + Darolutamid:   40,4 Monate
ADT + Placebo:         18,4 Monate

Das Gesamtüberleben zeigte dann kein derart deutliches Ergebnis, war aber auch signifikant besser (HR: 0,71).

----------


## LowRoad

*Hintergrund:*
Es ist unklar, ob eine zusätzliche Serum-Testosteron-Unterdrückung unterhalb der Kastratenschwelle von 50ng/dl die klinischen Ergebnisse bei Patienten mit lokalisiertem Prostatakrebs, die sich einer definitiven Strahlentherapie unterziehen, verbessern könnte.

*Methoden und Materialien:*
Wir untersuchten den Zusammenhang von superniedrigem Testosteron Nadir mit dem Prostata-spezifischem Antigen (PSA) und langfristigen klinischen Ergebnissen bei 764 US-amerikanischen Veteranen mit lokalem Prostatakrebs mit mittlerem oder hohem Risiko, die zwischen 2000 und 2015 mit einer Testosteronentzugstherapie (ADT) begleitend zur definitiven Strahlentherapie (RT) behandelt wurden. Die Patienten wurden auf Basis der minimalen Testosteron-Messung während einer kontinuierlichen GnRH-Agonist-Therapie in zwei Testosteron-Nadir-Gruppen eingeteilt (<20ng/dl gegenüber 20-49ng/dl). Zu den Ergebnissen gehörten die PSA-Entwicklung (PSA 3 Monate nach Strahlentherapie, und das 2-Jahres-PSA-Nadir) und langfristige klinische Ergebnisse (biochemisches Rezidiv, Metastasierung und Prostatakrebs-spezifische Mortalität).

*Ergebnisse:*
Ein Testosteron-Nadir von 20 bis 49ng/dl war mit einem höheren 3-monatigen und mit einem höheren 2-Jahres-PSA-Nadir PSA nach Bestrahlung assoziiert als es bei Patienten mit  <20ng/dL  der Fall war. Verglichen mit der <20ng/dl Gruppe, wies die 20 - 49ng/dL Gruppe höhere biochemische Rezidivraten (28,1% gegenüber 18,3%) und Metastasierungsraten (12,9% gegenüber 7,8%) auf, die auch bei  multivariabler Analyse Bestand hatten. Es gab einen Trend hin zu einer erhöhten Prostatakrebs-spezifischen Mortalität für die 20 -  49ng/dl Gruppe.

*Schlussfolgerungen:*
Eine zusätzliche Serum-Testosteron-Unterdrückung deutlich unter 50ng/dl war mit verbesserter PSA-Entwicklung und niedrigeren Raten biochemischer Rezidive und Metastasen in dieser Kohorte von Patienten mit lokalisiertem Prostatakrebs verbunden.


*Eigene Anmerkungen:*
Es ist nun schon seit Jahrzehnten bekannt, dass niedrige Testosteronwerte, unterhalb der offiziellen Schwelle von 0.5ng/ml [entsprechend <50ng/dl] den Krankheitsverlauf positiv beeinflussen kann, wenn denn eine ADT als Therapie zum Einsatz kommt - also praktisch immer in palliativen Situationen.

Ob das auch bei Bestrahlung von Tumoren als Erstlinientherapie der Fall wäre ist weitgehend unbekannt. Ganz im Gegenteil geht hier der Trend eher zu kürzeren Zeiten der begleitenden ADT und eher zum Einsatz von Antiandrogenen statt einem Testosteronentzug, da hiermit die Nebenwirkungen für den Patienten geringer ausfallen. Bei mittlerem oder hohem Risiko war das aber keine Praxis, hier wurde eigentlich immer mit Testosteronentzug für zumindest 18 Monate gearbeitet.

Interessant ist nun die Frage, ob sich für die Gruppe mit mittlerem und hohem Risiko eine weitere Absenkung des Testosteronwertes unter 0.2ng/ml als hilfreich zeigen könnte.  Die GETUG-P07 Studie gibt uns hier eindeutige Hinweise, wenngleich sie als Phase-II Studie nicht leitlinienbindend angesehen werden kann.

Leider sind Testosteronwerte <0.2ng/ml schwer mit den klassischen Therapieansätzen wie GnRH-Analogas zu erreichen, weshalb hier vielleicht auch langfristig Abiraterone eine Option wäre.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* RadOnc, April-2019, Subcastrate Testosterone Nadir and Clinical Outcomes in Intermediate- or High-Risk Localized Prostate Cancer

----------


## Georg_

Es gibt noch weitere Studien, die einen Benefit für einen Testosteronwert nahe oder unter 20 ng/dl zeigen:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4372851/

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17698136

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25861958

----------


## Georg_

Noch eine Ergänzung zu Beitrag #141: diese Frage wurde offenbar in der Spare-Studie untersucht und vorläufige Ergebnisse auf der EAU 2019 vorgestellt. Soweit ich das erkennen kann ergab sich (bei dieser kleinen Patientengruppe) kein signifikanter Vorteil für die Ergänzung mit ADT:

----------


## tritus59

Mal abwarten, bin gespannt. 
Die Response Rate alleine ist noch nicht matchentscheidend. Da werden ja dann später sicher auch noch medianes Gesamtüberleben, Zeit bis PSA Anstieg, Zeit bis zur radiologischen Progression hinzukommen.

Tritus

----------


## LowRoad

Georg,
PSA Abfall ist kein zulässiger Surrogate-Parameter für die Wirksamkeit, das sollte Dir bekannt sein! Notwendig ist die verzögerte der Metastasenbildung und/oder ein längeres Überleben. Die allgemeine Bedeutung des Testosteronwertes bei einer palliativen ADT ist seit 20 Jahren bekannt. Morote hatte hier Pionierarbeit geleistet, die auch in diesen Thread (ab Beitrag #34) gewürdigt wird. Einfluss auf das Verhalten der Ärzte hatte es aber nicht. Die beharrten darauf, dass 05.ng/ml als Testosteron NADIR in einer ADT ausreichend wäre, und man das auch nicht weiter überprüfen müsste. Und das ist auch heute leider noch zu oft die Ansicht der Urologen vor Ort.

Was das aber alles mit dem Testosteronwerten bei RT begleitender Hormontherapie zu tun hat, das ist mir völlig unklar.

----------


## Georg_

Dass die Spare-Studie keinen leitlinienverwertbaren Beweis liefert, war mir schon klar. Ich dachte aber, die Ergebnisse sind trotzdem für den einen oder anderen Forumleser interessant. Letztlich beobachtet man als Patient die Entwicklung des PSA Wertes. Man hält dies nicht für irrelevant, obwohl es keinen Beweis gibt, dass diese Entwicklung mit dem Gesamtüberleben korreliert.

Die europäische Leitlinie hat sich auch mit der Frage beschäftigt, ob man nun die ADT fortsetzen soll, wenn Kastrationsresistenz eingetreten ist (6.5.3.1). Man verweist dazu auf zwei Studien, die einen marginalen Vorteil für die Fortsetzung zeigen konnten [828,829]. Da die ADT kein Risiko für den Patienten darstelle, solle man auf den kleinen Vorteil durch die Fortsetzung der ADT nicht verzichten. (Die Nebenwirkungen der ADT werden also ausgeblendet). Ansonsten wird darauf verwiesen, dass die Zulassungsstudien die neueren Medikamente nur in Verbindung mit ADT getestet haben.

Da die Vermeidung von Nebenwirkungen für mich immer sehr wichtig ist, überzeugt mich diese Argumentation nicht. Ich wäre bereit zu Gunsten der Lebensqualität auf einen marginalen Vorteil zu verzichten. Ob die durch ADT verursachte Osteoporose diesen marginalen Vorteil wert ist?

Georg


828.
Hussain, M., et al. Effects of continued             androgen-deprivation therapy and other prognostic factors on response and survival in phase II chemotherapy             trials for hormone-refractory prostate cancer: a Southwest Oncology Group report. J Clin Oncol, 1994.             12: 1868.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8083710 

829.
Taylor, C.D., et al. Importance of continued             testicular suppression in hormone-refractory prostate cancer. J Clin Oncol, 1993. 11: 2167.             https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8229130

----------


## LowRoad

> Da die Vermeidung von Nebenwirkungen für mich immer sehr wichtig ist...


Und wie unterscheiden sich die Nebenwirkungen bei metastasiert-kastrationsresistentem PCA bei Einsatz von Abiraterone/Prednisone mit oder ohne GnRH Analoga?

----------


## Georg_

Du hast Recht, der Unterschied wird nicht groß sein. Trotzdem würde ich gern auf die zusätzliche Spritze verzichten wollen.

Bei Xtandi könnte es aber einen größeren Unterschied machen. Xtandi unterdrückt das Testosteron ja nicht.

----------


## LowRoad

> Bei Xtandi könnte es aber einen größeren Unterschied machen...


Georg,
hast Du denn, über dieses Gedankenexperimet hinausreichende Evidenz diesbezüglich vorzuweisen?

----------


## Georg_

Xtandi führt als Antiandrogen zu weit geringerem Knochenschwund als man bei Lupron erwarten muss. Dies ergibt sich aus dieser Studie:
Tombal et al., Long-term Efficacy and Safety of Enzalutamide Monotherapy 

Wenn man also Xtandi ohne Lupron einsetzt, so hat man weniger Knochenschwund und kann wahrscheinlich auf Zometa und Denosumab verzichten.

Auch in dieser Studie zeigte sich bei einer Xtandi Monotherapie ein positives Nebenwirkungsprofil.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

*Georg,*
das ist jetzt nicht Dein Ernst!?
Dies sind beides offenen Single-Arm Studien, die weder Enzalutamid gegen GnRH-Analogas getestet hatten, noch die Nebenwirkungen einer Enzalutamid Monotherapie als Studienschwerpunkt beinhalteten. Es wurde lediglich spekuliert, dass 



> Enzalutamide monotherapy with RT *may* be as effective as castrating ADT, and associated with fewer side effects.


aber ob das so ist, das müssten Vergleichsstudien zeigen!



> Larger, randomized trials are needed to further evaluate enzalutamide monotherapy,...


BTW: Zometa®/Denosumab wird schon lange nicht mehr automatisch zur Prävention von Osteoporose begleitend zur ADT eingesetzt.

Also bisher hast Du vorzugsweise Deine Wünsche projiziert, ohne Evidenz nachlegen zu können.

----------


## Georg_

LowRoad,

als Du die Frage nach Evidenz stelltest, war Dir klar, dass es dazu keine gute Evidenz gibt. Wer soll ein Interesse daran haben zu untersuchen, ob man Xtandi auch ohne gleichzeitige ADT anwenden kann? Das Geld wird niemand aufbringen.

Ich kann daher nur Studien zitieren, die sich überhaupt mit dieser Frage beschäftigt haben. Leitlinienwürdige Evidenz gibt es nicht. Ich denke, man kann im Forum trotzdem darüber diskutieren. 

Nur spekuliert wird in der Studie auch nicht. Es heißt: 

*"Patient summary*

In  this long-term follow-up of the efficacy and safety of enzalutamide  monotherapy in patients with hormone-naïve prostate cancer, enzalutamide  maintained long-term reductions in prostate-specific antigen, with a  minimal impact on total-body bone mineral density."

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

Ich wusste bisher auch nicht, dass es eine prinzipielle Osteoporoseproblematik bei einer Strahlentherapie mit begleitender ADT gibt!? Willst Du auch hier wieder ein Problem fixen, das gar nicht existiert  nur um Deine Wunschwelt irgendwie zu rechtfertigen?

----------


## Georg_

Hallo LowRoad,

wir diskutieren hier offensichtlich aneinander vorbei. Ich bezog mich nicht auf ADT als Ergänzung zu einer Strahlentherapie sondern auf Deinen Beitrag #141 in diesem Thread mit dem Titel: "Enzalutamid +/- ADT?"

In diesem Beitrag merkst Du an:
"Hier wird ein Aspekt thematisiert, der auch oft hier im Forum angesprochen wird: Ist es erforderlich die Testosteronunterdrückung (ADT) während einer Enzalutamid Therapie weiterlaufen zu lassen, oder kann, in Hoffnung einer besseren Lebensqualität, darauf verzichtet werden? [....] Natürlich bleibt es immer eine persönliche Entscheidung, ob man dem zugeneigt ist, oder es als Übertherapie ansehen würde."

Ergänzend zu diesem Beitrag #141 hatte ich die vorläufigen Ergebnisse der SPARE Studie erwähnt, die bisher keinen Vorteil für eine begleitende ADT zeigen konnte. Die allerdings, wie Du anmerkst, erst die Auswirkung auf den PSA Wert angeben kann. Trotzdem finde ich die Ergebnisse der SPARE Studie interessant und habe sie deshalb erwähnt.

Ich hatte dann die Begründung der europäischen Leitlinie erwähnt, warum man Abirateron und Enzalutamid mit ADT (d.h. Lupron) kombinieren soll. Anschließend hast Du darauf hingewiesen, dass bei Abirateron wohl kein Vorteil gegeben ist, wenn die ADT mit Lupron weggelassen wird, da das Testosteron auch durch Abirateron unterdrückt wird.

Enzalutamid ist allerdings ein Antiandrogen und unterdrückt das Testosteron nicht. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass der Knochenschwund geringer ist, wenn man Enzalutamid ohne ADT einsetzt. Diese wird ansonsten durch die Testosteronsenkung durch Lupron verursacht. 

Dann hatte ich eine Studie angegeben, die bestätigt, dass bei einer Enzalutamid Monotherapie bei nicht-resistenten Patienten kaum Knochenschwund festgestellt werden konnte. Allerdings hat diese Studie keine Kontrollgruppe. Diese würde aller Voraussicht nach zeigen, dass bei Lupron Knochenschwund festgestellt werden kann  keine Überraschung.

Bei einem neuen Antiandrogen, ODM-201/Darolutamid, wird derzeit eine Studie durchgeführt um festzustellen, ob dieses Medikament statt einer ADT mit Lupron eingesetzt werden kann: Intergroup study EORTC-1532-gucg
Hier gibt es dann eine zweite Gruppe, die ADT mit Lupron oder Degarelix einsetzt. Jedenfalls erwartet man, dass man bei diesem Antiandrogen auf die adjuvante Verwendung von Lupron verzichten kann.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

*Georg,*
ich denke, wir beide wissen schon, was wir geschrieben haben, und was damit ausgedrückt werden sollte. Wir diskutieren auch nicht aneinander vorbei, sondern Du bringst ständig neue Aspekte ins Spiel, die mit dem Ursprungsthema nur noch am Rande zu tun haben.

Auch ich will daher mal eine kurze Zusammenfassung der ADT Nebenwirkungsproblematik versuchen:

Testosteronunterdrückung induziert, vorwiegend durch den begleitenden Verlust des Östrogens, langfristig Knochenschwund (Osteoporose).Es ist nicht bekannt, dass es eine prinzipielle Osteoporoseproblematik bei kurzfristiger ADT gibt  beispielsweise zur Strahlentherapiebegleitung.Langfristige ADT wird den Knochen schädigen und in manchen Fällen zu behandlungsbedürftigen Situationen führen. Therapiekonzepte dafür sind etabliert und risikoarm. Langfristig eingesetzt wird die ADT aber nur in palliativen Situationen, die grundsätzlich mit zunehmende Nebenwirkungen verbunden ist.Einsatz einer Antiandrogen-Monotherapie statt einer Testosteronunterdrückung könnte (!) den Knochenschwund reduzieren. Ob das irgendwelche relevante Folgen/Vorteile für den Patienten hat ist unbekannt, und auch eher gegenüber den Primärzielen der Therapie, unbedeutend.Ob bei Kastrationsresistenz und Übergang zu Zweitlinienmedikamenten (Abi/Enza) auf das GnRH-Analoga verzichtet werden könnte ist unbekannt. Ob sich der  Testosteronwert nach langfristigem GnRH-Analoga Einsatz dann aber wieder erholen könnte, wäre eher unwahrscheinlich. Risiken für den Patienten wären möglich, Vorteile eher unwahrscheinlich.Bekannt ist aber, dass eine ADT ausschließlich mit Antiandrogenen gegenüber einem Testosteronentzug weniger wirksam ist. Das gilt sowohl für Bicalutamid vs. GnRH- Analogas (Depospritze), als auch bei Enzalutamid vs. Abiraterone.Meiner Meinung nach, könnten diverse Nebenwirkungen einer Testosteronunterdrückung durch Erhalt des natürlichen Östrogenspiegels verhindert werden, womit das Risiko sich auf wirkungsärmere Antiandrogene einlassen zu müssen, reduziert würde.

Zusammenfassung:
Wirksamere Therapien haben mehr Nebenwirkungen als eher weniger wirksame Therapien. Das war schon immer so, und wird auch so bleiben. Welcher Weg der beste ist, dass wird nur individuell zu entscheiden sein, und auch von den Vorlieben des Patienten abhängen.

----------


## Urologe

Zu Abiraterone +- GNRH-Analoga gibt es schon aus Zeiten als es noch Ketoconazol war die
Beobachtung, dass ohne GNRH-Analogon der LH-Wert reaktiv stark ansteigt und dieser 
auch das Krebszellwachstum fördern soll (so.u.A. Dr. Strum) und DAS ist die Rationale
für die Kombination bei Abiraterone (gilt für Enza nicht)

----------


## Georg_

Mir ist jetzt diese kleinere Studie aufgefallen über die hierin berichtet wird:
https://www.ipsen.com/websites/Ipsen...2018_final.pdf

Darin wird nur Abiraterone+Prednison allein mit Abiraterone+Prednison+Degarelix verglichen. Interessant der zweite Endpunkt in der letzten Spalte: ein nicht detektierbarer PSA Wert nach 8 Monaten wurde bei beiden Therapien in praktisch gleicher Weise erreicht. Hinsichtlich des erreichten PSA Wertes macht es also keinen Unterschied, ob man Degarelix ergänzt oder nicht und man könnte auch nur Abiraterone+Prednison nehmen. Ich gehe davon aus, das gleiche Ergebnis wird sich ergeben, wenn man statt Degarelix Leuprorelin nimmt. Eine Auswirkung auf das Gesamtüberleben ließ sich aber mit dieser Studie auf Grund des kurzen Beobachtungszeitraums nicht feststellen.

Georg

----------


## Optimist

> ein nicht detektierbarer PSA Wert nach 8 Monaten wurde bei beiden Therapien in praktisch gleicher Weise erreicht. Hinsichtlich des erreichten PSA Wertes macht es also keinen Unterschied, ob man Degarelix ergänzt oder nicht und man könnte auch nur Abiraterone+Prednison nehmen. Ich gehe davon aus, das gleiche Ergebnis wird sich ergeben, wenn man statt Degarelix Leuprorelin nimmt. Eine Auswirkung auf das Gesamtüberleben ließ sich aber mit dieser Studie auf Grund des kurzen Beobachtungszeitraums nicht feststellen.Georg


Georg,
zwei Anmerkungen zu später Stunde. 

-  Abb. 1: *Zeit bis zur PSA-Progression*
Hier ergeben sich große zeitliche Unterschiede zwischen Abi/Pred.* mit und ohne* Degarelix. Und diesen Zeitraum von 2 Jahren, würde ich als einen sehr wichtigen sehen. Zum Gesamtüberleben fehlen, wie von dir bereits erwähnt die Daten.

- *Degarelix versus Leuprorelin*
 zumindest in einem einjährigen Zeitraum scheint  Degarelix Leuprorelin überlegen zu sein, wie in diesem Text gefolgert wird: 

https://malecare.org/degarelix-or-le...tion-explored/

 "_Degarelix does seem to be a superior drug, but its economic costs are also higher."

_
Franz

----------


## Georg_

Die Studie hatte ich vorgestellt, da wir in diesem Thread darüber diskutiert hatten, ob man Abiraterone wirklich mit Leuprorelin oder Degarelix kombinieren muss wie es die Zulassung verlangt, oder ob Abirateron allein ausreichend wirksam ist. Nach dieser kleinen Studie sieht es so aus, als wenn man auch Abirateron allein einsetzen kann.

Die Zeit bis zur PSA Progression hängt, glaube ich, damit zusammen, dass das Testosteron nach dem Absetzen von Degarelix sehr langsam wieder ansteigt. Wenn dies bei Abirateron nicht der Fall ist, das vemute ich mal, so kann die längere Zeit bis zur PSA Progression in der Studie damit zusammenhängen, dass bei den Patienten mit Degarelix der Testosteronwert länger niedrig war.

----------


## Optimist

Mit dem Zeitraum von 8 Monaten das ist schon klar. 
Bis zum Ende des 8- Monatszeitraumes ist in Abb.1 kaum ein Unterschied zwischen den 3 Kurven zu sehen. Aber dann driften die Kurven gewaltig auseinander. Wenn Abi./Degarelix eingesetzt wird, ist der Patient nach Abb.1 am besten dran. Oder wie wurden die Patienten nach 8 Monaten weiterbehandelt ? Dazu habe ich nichts gefunden.

Wo ist mein Verständnis- oder Denkfehler?

Franz

----------


## Georg_

Ich weiß auch nicht mehr als in dem Artikel steht. Jedenfalls ist die Quelle[5], die der Artikel angibt, diese:
https://ascopubs.org/doi/abs/10.1200....15_suppl.5016
Darin wird diese Graphik in Abb1 nicht gezeigt. Der Artikel erwähnt eine "exploratorische Analyse". Die Quelle dazu wurde vergessen oder es ist aus einer Folie, die auf dem Kongress gezeigt wurde.
Jedenfalls schreibt der abstract, zu dem ich den Link angegeben habe: "Overall, 11.5% of pts achieved the 10 endpt with no difference between groups .... [10=primärer Endpunkt]" Danach würde es keinen signifikanten Unterschied zwischen den Gruppen hinsichtlich des primären Endpunkts geben. Was der Abbildung widerspricht. Vielleicht gibt es irgendwann einen ausführlicheren Artikel über diese Studie.

Mit ging es um ein Nebenergebnis, Abirateron als Monotherapie.

Georg

----------


## Optimist

Danke Georg,
dass du dir nochmal Gedanken zu dem Artikel von der ASCO 2018 gemacht hast. Mit dem abstract von link aus #163 komme ich auch nicht so ganz klar. 
*Belassen wir es damit,* es ist eine von vielen Studien. Ich muss nicht alle verstehen.

Franz

----------


## LowRoad

*Frühe aggressive Behandlung für metastasierten Prostatakrebs erforderlich [1]*
Der frühzeitige Beginn einer lebensverlängernden Behandlung für Männer mit hochgradig gefährdetem kastrationssensitivem Prostatakrebs (mCSPC) scheint kritisch zu sein. Dies ist die wesentliche Erkenntnis aus der abschließenden Analyse der LATITUDE-Studie, die deutlich zeigt, wie wertvoll es ist, schnell fortschreitende Krankheiten aggressiv zu behandeln, wie der Chefredakteur Fred Saad von der Universität Montreal, Quebec, Kanada, meint.

Die LATITUDE-Studie zeigte die Wirkung der Zugabe von Abirateronacetat (Zytiga®) plus Prednison zur Standard-Androgen-Deprivationstherapie (ADT) für Männer mit neu diagnostiziertem mCSPC. Das Gesamtüberleben (OS) verbesserte sich signifikant auf einen Mittelwert von 53,3 Monate, verglichen mit nur 36,5 Monate bei alleiniger ADT.

Dies sind die endgültigen Studienergebnisse, wie von Dr. med. Karim Fizazi, Universität Paris Sud, Villejuif, Frankreich, und Kollegen berichtet wurden. Sie wurden online am 12. April in der Lancet Oncology veröffentlicht. Diese Ergebnisse "unterstützen die Verwendung von Abirateronacetat plus Prednison als Standard bei Patienten mit Hochrisiko-mCSPC", fassen die Autoren zusammen.

In einem begleitenden Leitartikel führt Saad diese Schlussfolgerung noch einen Schritt weiter aus und erklärt, dass ein Patient, der entweder mit mCSPC oder mit metastasiertem kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs (mCRPC) diagnostiziert wird, und nicht mindestens eine zusätzliche lebensverlängernde Therapie, wie Abirateron, zusätzlich zur ADT erhält, "sollte das jetzt als suboptimal betrachtet werden".

In der Praxis ist die Behandlung von Hochrisiko-Erkrankungen jedoch häufig verzögert, kommentierte Saad in Medscape Medical News. "Es liegt in der Natur des Menschen, zu warten, bis Patienten symptomatisch werden, bis die Krankheit fortschreitet oder weil Sie die Kosten oder Nebenwirkungen einer Behandlung fürchten. In der Praxis kommt es aus allen möglichen Gründen daher zu einer Verzögerung der Behandlung. Dann haben Sie bei diesen Patienten ein schlechtes Überleben ", kommentierte Saad in einem Interview. Er betonte, dass "wenn sie nicht früh (up front) anfangen, sie zu spät anfangen."

Der Kontrollarm von LATITUDE zeigte eindeutig, dass "Patienten, die keine Behandlung im Vorfeld hatten, ziemlich schnell eine Progression erleiden", fügte er hinzu.

Daher sollte Abirateron oder Docetaxel bei Patienten mit Hochrisiko-Prostatakrebs, wie den in LATITUDE enthaltenen, immer zusätzlich zur ADT in Betracht gezogen werden, so Saad. Dieser Rat folgt der Empfehlung in den neuesten Richtlinien für klinische Praxis zur Behandlung von metastasiertem Prostatakarzinom der Prostata-Erkrankung der American Society of Clinical Oncology, in der die Behandlung mit Abirateron oder Docetaxel als Standard der Behandlung beschrieben wird.

*Schlechtere Ergebnisse bei ADT allein*
Saad sagte gegenüber Medscape Medical News, dass seine Argumentation durch die Details der LATITUDE-Studie gestützt wird. "Beim Betrachten der Ergebnisse fielen mir einige wichtige Erkenntnisse auf", schreibt er.

Erstens, das mittlere Gesamtüberleben (OS) bei Männern, die anfangs Placebo plus ADT in LATITUDE erhielten, betrug nur etwa 3 Jahre. Diese OS-Rate ist "auffallend", ähnlich wie bei Männern mit metastasiertem Kastrationsresistentem-PCA (mCRPC) , die in den Phase-3-Zulassungsstudien entweder mit Abirateron (Zytiga®) oder Enzalutamid (Xtandi®) behandelt wurde. Dies bedeutet, dass Patienten, die anfangs nur mit ADT behandelt wurden, nur durchschnittlich drei Jahre ab dem Zeitpunkt der Diagnose überlebt haben, obwohl sie nach ihrem Übergang in den Zustand der Kastrationsresistenz mit lebensverlängernden Therapien behandelt werden konnten. "Wenn wir uns die Daten genau ansehen, stellen wir fest, dass die Patienten in LATITUDE, die mit alleiniger ADT behandelt wurden,  in nur durchschnittlich 7 Monaten kastrationsresistent geworden sind", betont Saad. Da die nachfolgende Therapie [mit ADT Zweitlinienmedikamenten]erst 14 Monate später begonnen wurde, starben diese Patienten weniger als ein Jahr danach.

"Es ist klar, dass Patienten mit metastasiertem Prostatakrebs mit hohem Risiko wahrscheinlich rasch voranschreiten und nicht mit Prostatakrebs, sondern an Prostatakrebs sterben", stellt Saad fest. Diese Tatsache erfordert die sofortige Einführung lebensverlängernder Therapien, einschließlich der Behandlung mit Abirateron und/oder Docetaxel bei hochgradig gefährdeten metastatischen Erkrankungen, da die frühzeitige Anwendung den gewünschten therapeutischen Nutzen maximiert, bevor sich Kastrationsresistenz entwickelt, argumentiert er. Denn sobald sich die Kastrationsresistenz entwickelt, ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass diese Therapien genauso wirksam sind, fügt er hinzu. Dies belegen Daten von LATITUDE, in denen fast die Hälfte der Patienten, die nach ADT Abirateron erhalten sollten, an der Krankheit starben ohne das Medikament überhaupt erhalten zu haben, merkte er an.

Darüber hinaus betrug das mittlere progressionsfreie Überleben - ein sekundärer Endpunkt bei LATITUDE - nur 30,1 Monate in der Gruppe, die anfangs ein Placebo erhielt, verglichen mit 53,3 Monaten in der Gruppe, die Abirateron plus Prednison erhielt.


*Abirateron oder Docetaxel?*
In einem Interview über die neuen ASCO-Richtlinien sagte der Hauptautor Michael J. Morris, ein medizinischer Onkologe am Memorial Sloan Kettering Cancer Center in New York, gegenüber Medscape Medical News, dass bei der Wahl zwischen Docetaxel und Abirateron viele Faktoren berücksichtigt werden sollten. Er sagte, dass "sechs Dosen der Chemotherapie etwa 18 Wochen dauern", während Abirateron kontinuierlich eingenommen wird. Patienten, die ihre Behandlung schnell abschließen möchten, ziehen möglicherweise Docetaxel vor, sagte Morris.

Die zweite Überlegung ist finanziell und bezieht sich auf das Gesundheitssystem, unter dem der Patient versorgt wird. Er erklärte: "Für Patienten, die keine entsprechende Erstattung erhalten, könnte die Chemotherapieoption ein wenig billiger sein als die Abirateronoption." Wie bereits von Medscape Medical News berichtet, belaufen sich 10 Generationen von Docetaxel plus Nebenkosten auf 14.839 US-Dollar, wohingegen 6 Monate Abirateron plus Prednisolon 30.000 US-Dollar kosten. Morris fuhr fort: "Aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht wissen wir nicht wirklich, was besser ist, aber es gibt Patienten, die an einer Krankheit leiden, die möglicherweise nicht vollständig durch den Androgenrezeptor gesteuert wird. Das bedeutet, dass Patienten eine spezielle metastatische Erkrankung haben können, bei der eine Chemotherapie die biologisch angemessenere Option wäre." Er fügte hinzu: "Wir wissen das nicht mit Sicherheit, aber für Patienten, die entweder sehr hochgradig erkrankt sind, Tumore mit geringer PSA Expression besitzen, eine neuroendokrine- oder eine Kleinzellkomponente haben, könnten mit einer Chemotherapie eventuell besser versorgt sein als mit Abirateron." Eine andere Überlegung ist die Toxizität. Morris sagte, dass "das wesentliche Argument, welches für Abirateron spricht, ist, dass es wirklich gut vertragen wird und es eine einfach durchzuführende Therapie darstellt." Er fasste zusammen: "Es gibt praktische Bedenken, Bedenken hinsichtlich der Lebensqualität, finanzielle Bedenken und biologische Bedenken, warum ein Arzt und ein Patient die Köpfe zusammenstecken und sich für eine Option entscheiden sollten."

In Ländern, in denen Abirateron verfügbar ist, "ist es fast unethisch, nur ADT durchzuführen, es sei denn, es gibt einen wirklich zwingenden Grund, warum man nicht mehr tun kann", betonte er.


*Eigene Anmerkungen:*
Ich habe dieses kleine Review zur ADT bei metastasiertem Prostatakrebs übersetz, da ich durch aus Zweifel habe, ob die Bedeutung dieser hier beschriebenen Erkenntnisse wirklich bei den Praxis, aber auch Patienten wirklich durchgedrungen ist. Leider wird noch viel zu oft suboptimal behandelt, um noch ein paar Pfeile im Köcher zu belassen, ergänzt um mahnende Worte zur Lebensqualität bei früher aggressiver Therapie.

Zu beobachten ist allerdings eine steigende Bereitschaft de novo metastasierten Patienten Docetaxel anzubieten, obwohl Abirateron (Zytiga®) im Vergleich meist bessere Ergebnisse bringen würde. 

*Karim Fizazi:*



> ADT + Abirateron wäre definitiv meine bevorzugte Option (gegenüber ADT + Docetaxel), basierend auf der abschließenden Analyse der LATITUDE-Studie und der STAMPEDE-Studie bei  M1-Patienten: Nicht nur das PFS ist dramatisch verbessert (viel mehr als das, was mit ADT + Docetaxel erreicht wird). Weiterhin ist das Todesrisiko bei Abirateron um etwa 35-50% im Vergleich zu etwa 20-25% bei Docetaxel reduziert. Daten zu Lebensqualität, Schmerzen und Müdigkeit begünstigen ebenfalls eindeutig Abirateron. Der einzige Parameter, der für Docetaxel spricht, sind die Kosten.


Natürlich spielt auch das Kostenargument eine Rolle, welches ja auch in den Leitlinien verankert ist, indem zu ökonomischen Therapieoptionen aufgerufen wird. Weiterhin darf man auch nicht vergessen, dass es für die einzelne Praxis erheblich lukrativer ist 6 Zyklen Docetaxel zu verabreichen, als Rezepte für Abirateron auszustellen.

Ich denke, hier muss noch etwas Aufklärungsdruck, auch von Seiten der Patienten erfolgen  zumindest wenn Abirateron aus dem Patentschutz gefallen ist, was voraussichtlich 2022 geschieht. In Indien scheint man sich auch heute schon um die Patentlage nicht zu kümmern. XBIRA bzw. ABIRAPRO wird für etwa 200 angeboten. Derart stark wird der Preis in Deutschland nicht fallen. Man wird sehen

Die Chmeotherapie hat sicher auch Ihre Bedeutung, wie hier schon angesprochen, bei bestimmten genetischen Eigenschaften. Damit sind beispielsweise eher kleinzellige Pathologien gemeint. 

Manche Patienten versuchen die systemische Therapie durch gezielte Behandlung einzelner Metastasen zu verschieben. Ob das eine sinnvolle Alternative oder Ergänzung wäre, bleibt offen[2].
---------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Early Aggressive Treatment Urged for Metastatic Prostate Cancer
*[2]:* The role of hormone therapy and chemotherapy in oligometastatic prostate cancer

----------


## tritus59

Vielen Dank für die Übersetzung dieses sehr interessanten Artikels.

Es bestätigt sich also immer mehr, dass aggresive Behandlung (ADT + Chemo, ADT + Abirateron) so früh wie möglich nach Erstdiagnose eines aggresiven mCSPC deutliche OS Vorteile hat.

Kann man aus diesen Ergebnissen auch etwas ableiten für eine Rezidivsituation (nach RPE und RT) ? Würdest Du empfehlen, bei mir so rasch wie möglich aggressiv zu therapieren, wenn denn der PSA Wert wieder ansteigen sollte (habe LK- und eine Knochenmetastase gehabt) ? Oder doch warten bis PSA 2 und dann auf eine MDT hoffen oder eine iADT versuchen ? Wann werden solche Fragen belastbar geklärt sein ?

Viele Fragen auf einmal, aber Deine Meinung zählt für mich mit viel Gewicht, und ich glaube nicht nur mir. Noch weiteren Dank, wenn Du Zeit finden könntest, kurz darauf einzugehen.

Tritus

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Natürlich spielt auch das Kostenargument eine Rolle, welches ja auch in  den Leitlinien verankert ist, indem zu ökonomischen Therapieoptionen  aufgerufen wird. Weiterhin darf man auch nicht vergessen, dass es für  die einzelne Praxis erheblich lukrativer ist 6 Zyklen Docetaxel zu  verabreichen, als Rezepte für Abirateron auszustellen.


Moin Andi,

ich hoffe sehr, dass ich nicht noch in absehbarer Zeit in die Verlegenheit komme, erneut und aggressiv aktiv zu wenden.

Herzliche Grüße

----------


## Georg_

> Manche Patienten versuchen die systemische Therapie durch gezielte Behandlung einzelner Metastasen zu verschieben.


Diese Patienten, bei denen jetzt Metastasen festgestellt wurden, können aber definitiv nicht warten, bis große Phase III Studien dazu vorliegen. Man muss sich auf der Basis entscheiden, die die von LowRoad verlinkte Studie nennt: "Currently, promising data regarding MDT is emerging" [MDT=metastasengerichtete Therapie]

Die STAMPEDE Studie plant einen neuen ARM einzurichten, der die metastasengerichtet Therapie im Rahmen dieser Phase III Studie untersuchen soll. Dies wäre meines Wissens die erste Phase III Studie, die diese Fragestellung untersucht. Die Finanzierung ist aber noch nicht gesichert. 
Wenn diese Studie irgendwann beginnt, sollen die Ergebnisse in 10 Jahren veröffentlicht werden. Das können fortgeschrittene Patienten mit Metastasen heute nicht abwarten. Da muss man sich damit zufriedengeben, wenn der PSA Wert um über die Hälfte nach der Bestrahlung oder Operation der Metastasen sinkt.

Georg

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Andi,

interessante Ergebnisse, wenn mich auch relativ kurzen OS etwas erstaunen Hab jetzt aber die Ausgangslage nicht gelesen. Bei den hier untersuchten Patienten handelt es sich aber jeweils um die Ersttherapie.
Ob man das auch auf solche übertragen kann/muss, die bereits eine RPE oder eine sonstige Ersttherapie durchlaufen haben ?

Du selbst folgst dieser Empfehlung ja auch nicht oder denkst du in Zukunft darüber nach ABI hinzuzunehmen?
Zumal es Berichte gibt, die einer Dosis- und damit Kostenreduzierung eine ebenso gute Wirkung nachsagen...

Grüße
Uwe

----------


## Optimist

Unerwartet mit Polymetastasierung und einem vierstelligen PSA-Wert konfrontiert, war nach einem Vorschlag des Urologen und den Ergebnissen der  CHAARTED- Studie, ein sofortiger Hormonentzug und die frühe Chemo mit Docetaxel, die aus meiner Sicht einzige denkbare Behandlung, untermauert durch den Hinweis, dass besonders Patienten mit starker Metastasierung von dieser Kombination profitieren.

  Jetzt zu Beginn des 2. Jahres nach Chemoende geht es mir gut, der PSA-Wert scheint noch zu fallen.

  Ausschlaggebend für den Erfolg der frühen Chemo war wohl auch mein insgesamt robuster Gesundheitszustand und mein Wunsch die Chemo durchzuziehen.
  Ich kenne leider auch einige, die weil gesundheitlich angeschlagen, ihre Probleme mit der Docetaxel-Behandlung hatten.
  Kaum 2 Jahre nach meiner Erstdiagnose gibt es mit Abirateron eine 2. Option für das mCSPC. *Wenn das damals schon so gewesen wäre? Ich kann nicht sagen wie ich mich entschieden hätte.*

Wesentlich* schwieriger stelle ich mir die schnelle Entscheidungsfindung bei der Erstdiagnose "Fortgeschrittener PK mit Oligometastasen*" vor. Hier kommt zusätzlich die Möglichkeit des gezielten Vorgehens gegen einzelne oder mehrere Metastasen in Betracht. Damit sind neu diagnostizierte Patienten, die erst einmal ihre Diagnose verarbeiten müssen, häufig überfordert.

  Franz

----------


## Georg_

Die Oligometastasen sind häufig Lymphknoten im Becken. Hier würde ich eine Prostataoperation mit einer erweiterten Lymphadenektomie empfehlen. Die übrig gebliebenen Metatasen kann man später angehen, wenn man sich von der Operation erholt hat.

Ich glaube in Deinem Fall war die Chemo die richtige Entscheidung.

----------


## Optimist

> Ich glaube in Deinem Fall war die Chemo die richtige Entscheidung.


Georg,
mein etwas missverständlich formulierter Beitrag bezog sich auf diese Sätze von LowRoad:

 "_...ob die Bedeutung dieser hier beschriebenen Erkenntnisse wirklich bei den Praxis, aber auch Patienten wirklich durchgedrungen ist. Leider wird noch viel zu oft suboptimal behandelt, um noch ein paar Pfeile im Köcher zu belassen, ergänzt um mahnende Worte zur Lebensqualität bei früher aggressiver Therapie."
_

*Ich habe nicht die Richtigkeit meiner Entscheidung zur frühen Chemo angezweifelt,* davon bin ich immer noch überzeugt. 
Ich wollte mit meinem Beitrag darauf hinweisen, dass die Entscheidung zur Therapie, wenn man als Patient mehrere Optionen hat, schwierig ist und man  im Zweifelsfall wohl die weniger aggressive Therapie bevorzugen wird.

Hier ist der behandelnde Urologe gefordert, fachlich auf dem laufenden zu bleiben und sich Zeit zu nehmen den Patienten die möglichen Therapien verständlich nahezubringen. 
Gut informierte Patienten kurz nach Diagnosestellung gibt es wenige. Nicht überall existieren Selbsthilfegruppen und das Forum muss erst mal gefunden werden.

Franz

----------


## LowRoad

> ...kurz darauf einzugehen.


*Tritus,*
ich will es versuchen. Du hast Dich für die Operation als Primärtherapie entschieden, obwohl klar sein musste, dass bei befallenen Lymphkoten eine Bestrahlung mittelfristig erforderlich sein wird. Es wurden 27 Lymphknoten entfernt, was schon eine große Zahl ist, und dem bildgebenden Vorbefund geschuldet war. Zwei befallene Knoten (von 27) sind schon kritisch. Dein Uro hatte die adjuvante RT vorgeschlagen, Du Dich aber dagegen entschieden. Ich hätte dabei, entgegen dem Rat des Tumorboards, für eine adjuvante-RT mit begleitende ADT plädiert. Meiner Meinung nach, bist Du noch zu jung, um Experimente zu machen, da sollte man auf maximale Wirkung setzen. 

Deine RT mit Boost auf die PSMA positiven Knoten und die vermutete Knochenmetastase haben den PSA Wert erstmal fallen lassen, aber bisher gelten Knochenmetastasen, und auch >3 Lymphknotenmetastasen als kaum heilbar.

Du fragst nun nach dem Vorgehen, wenn der PSA Wert wieder ansteigen sollte. Gelten die Erkenntnisse der oben genannten Studien auch in Rezidivsituationen?
Das kommt, meiner Meinung nach, darauf an, wieviel Zeit zwischen Primärtherapie und Rezidiv vergangen ist. Die Metastasen die sich kurz nach Primärtherapie zeigen, werden wohl auch schon bei der Primärtherapie existiert haben, waren aber nicht bildgebend nachweisbar. Es war demnach immer schon eine aggressive metastasierte Erkrankung, die entsprechend der neuen Erkenntnissen eventuell auch mit früher Chemo- oder Zweitlinien Hormontherapien angegangen werden sollte. 

Wenn dagegen viele Jahre zwischen Primärtherapie und dem biochemischen Rezidiv liegen, dann würde man wohl eher von residualen Läsionen geringer Malignität ausgehen. Da wird sich kaum jemand finden, der dafür die Chemo-Hand heben würde.

Was also tun? Wenn es nach Georg ginge, würde man den PSA Wert ansteigen lassen, bis ein PSMA-PET irgendwas anzeigt, was dann bestrahlt werden könnte. Dadurch wird die unbeliebte Hormontherapie (ADT) vermieden, aber ob damit auch langfristig der beste Weg beschritten würde ist fraglich. Studien dazu gibt es nicht, und wird es vielleicht auch nie geben, denn die bauen immer auf der Verbesserung des SOC (Standard-Of-Care) auf, der da heißt: ADT. Ob die Ergänzung der ADT durch eine MDT (Metastasis Directed Therapy) noch eine weitere Verbesserung bringen würde, das wird erforscht, und erscheint mir durchaus plausibel. Aber ob man die ADT dafür ganz unterlassen könnte, das wird wahrscheinlich aus ethischen Gründen nicht möglich sein zu ergründen, denn man würde die Kontrollgruppe einem nicht zumutbarem Risiko aussetzen  ich hielte es auch für eher unwahrscheinlich.

Welcher Weg nun der Richtige für Dich wäre, von experimentell bis konservativ mit allen Zwischenstufen, das musst leider Du selbst entscheiden.


*@UWES2403*
Richtig, ich habe das nicht gemacht, weil es vor über 10 Jahren kaum vorstellbar war, dass eine Chemo up-front vorteilhaft wäre - und Abi gab's noch nicht. Selbst Leibowitz hat das erst beim zweiten iADT Zyklus erwogen. Nun, heute sind wir alle schlauer, und einer meiner Uros würde mir lieber heute als morgen Abi verschreiben. Der andere Uro ist unentschlossen wie ich, der ja nun über 10 Jahre mit seiner ADT irgendwie über die Runden gekommen ist. Dabei habe ich aber, auch gegen den Rat aller Ärzte und Leitlinienverfechter, die ADT3+ von Beginn an eingesetzt, und zwar mit dem Ziel einen PSA Wert von 0.01ng/ml zu erreichen (Snuffy Myers Protokoll). Das ist mir bis heute gelungen. Wäre es trotzdem sinnvoll jetzt mit Abi zu ergänzen? Uwe, sags mir!


*@Unverwüstlicher*
Viel Glück auch weiterhin  das wirst Du brauchen!

----------


## uwes2403

> *T*
> *@UWES2403*
>  Wäre es trotzdem sinnvoll jetzt mit Abi zu ergänzen? Uwe, sag’s mir!


Wenn ich es denn wüsste, dann würde ich ja hier nicht fragen :-)   (ich hab' schon verstanden, wie die Frage gemeint war...)

Folgst Du den Ergebnissen der Studie, dann wäre ja ADT + ABI (oder Chemo) in jedem Fall günstiger.  
Andererseits: warum, wenn Du mit dem bisher gelebten Konzept auch erfolgreich warst.....

Stehe ja vor einer ähnlichen Fragestellung: weiter mit Therapie der sichtbaren Metastasen und intermittierender ADT 1 solange sie funktioniert oder aggressiveres systhemisches Vorgehen...

Wir werden sehen..

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Viel Glück auch weiterhin  das wirst Du brauchen!


Danke Andi!

Es bleibt abzuwarten: 

13.03.19     10.40     0.30     0.46     0.58     1.28
16.04.19     10.00

Bis PSA 100 ng/ml bleibe ich noch ganz gelassen. Und dann werde ich vielleicht nachschauen. Das PSA ist nicht allein das, was es zu beachten gilt.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Tritus,

bis drei Monate nach Operation bezeichnet man als adjuvante Bestrahlung, ab sechs Monaten als early salvage Bestrahlung. Ob diese drei Monate den Kohl fett machen glaube ich nicht. Jedenfalls wirst Du mit Deiner early salvage Bestrahlung dauerhaft weniger Nebenwirkungen haben. Ich würde aber zur Sicherheit jetzt sechs Monate ADT machen, entsprechend der Studie von Carrie. Die Ärzte wollen oft möglichst bald sehen wie ihre Bestrahlung gewirkt hat und raten daher von einer ADT ab. Aber was hilft es mir, wenn der Arzt erkennt, dass seine Therapie nicht ganz so gut gewirkt hat wie erhofft? Wenn es aber auf Grund von Studien so aussieht, als wenn das Ergebnis der Bestrahlung voraussichtlich mit ADT besser ist, sollte man sich als Patient dafür entscheiden. Nach den sechs Monaten kann man abwarten, wie sich der PSA Wert entwickelt, ich würde erwarten, dass er dann länger niedrig bleibt. 

Kurativ ist diese Therapie bei vorhandenen Metastasen nicht, aber man kann hoffen, damit Zeit zu gewinnen. Wenn dann der PSA Wert wieder steigt, fragt sich, wann man mit einer Hormontherapie beginnt, mit welchem Mittel, eventuell intermittierend? Dazu gibt es Meinungen aber kein endgültige Evidenz. Obwohl diese Frage Ärzte und Patienten sehr beschäftigt. Die Leitlinie empfiehlt die ADT erst bei Auftreten von Symptomen. Die vorliegenden Studien hätten durch die Bekämpfung des PSA Anstiegs kein verlängertes Überleben zeigen können. Daher solle man den Patienten die Nebenwirkungen einer ADT ersparen.

Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt kann man meiner Meinung nach mit PSMA PET/CTs die Ursachen lokalisieren und in vielen Fällen mit einer Therapie dieser Tumorherde den PSA Wert erstmal wieder senken. Studien, die für diese lokalen Therapien ein verlängertes Überleben nachweisen, gibt es nicht. Aber als Patient ist man mit einer Halbierung des PSA Wertes schon zufrieden.

Wenn die Leitlinie keine ADT empfiehlt, der Urologe aber wie fast alle seine Kollegen sofort mit der ADT beginnt, fragt sich, ob man dann Abirateron noch ergänzt. Die STAMPEDE Studie zur Kombination von ADT und Abirateron hat auch eine Handvoll Patienten mit eingeschlossen, die in einer Rezidiv-Situation waren. Dies bedeutet strenggenommen, dass die Ergebnisse der Studie auch für Patienten in einer Rezidiv-Situation gelten, diese also mit Erfolg ADT+Abirateron nehmen können. So ganz überzeugt mich dies auf Grund der geringen Zahl der Patienten nicht, aber ich muss mich selbst ja nicht entscheiden. Auch diese Studie berichtet von besseren Ergebnissen, wenn ADT mit Abirateron in der Rezidiv-Situation eingesetzt wird.

Das ist natürlich gar nicht im Sinne der Leitlinie, einen PSA Anstieg bei asymptomatischen Patienten soll man gar nicht behandeln.

Noch zur metastasengerichteten Therapie: es gibt auch eine kleine Studie, die einfaches Abwarten mit metastasengerichteter Therapie verglichen hat. Die Abwartenden mussten wegen Tumorprogress nach 13 Monaten mit der ADT beginnen, die behandelten Patienten nach 21 Monaten. Die Therapie hatte gewirkt, allerdings nicht so viel wie erhofft. Interessant auch, dass 35% der Abwartenden ebenfalls einen Rückgang des PSA Wertes hatten. Abwarten ist leitliniengerecht in dieser Situation.

Wie ich bereits oben erwähnt hatte, soll es irgendwann einen STAMPEDE  Arm geben, der metastasengerichtete Therapie gegen den Standard of Care vergleicht. Dabei ist der Standard of Care: ADT + Docetaxel. Dies bedeutet, dass die andere Gruppe ADT + Docetaxel + metastasengerichtete Therapie erhält. Man kann gespannt sein, aber das Ergebnis wird erst in 10 Jahren vorliegen.

Georg

----------


## tritus59

Vielen Dank LowRoad, dass Du "kurz" auf meinen Fall eingegangen bist. 

Alles was Du geschrieben hast, ist so auch verständlich und nachvollziehbar für mich. Ich denke, es hängt viel davon ab, in welcher Aggressivität der Krebs zurückkommen wird nach  Operation und Bestrahlung. Auch ich brauche Glück, dass es noch etwas dauert, bis der PSA Wert wieder ansteigt. Dann noch 3 Messungen (vielleicht im Monatsrythmus abwarten) dann kann die Agressivität der verbliebenen Metastasen besser eingeschätzt werden. 

Ich tendiere nicht dazu, gleich eine ADT+Chemo zu wollen, wenn der PSA Wert noch tief liegt (z.B. < 1 ng/mL). Aber ich will jetzt gar nicht auf Vorrat spekulieren, und hoffe, dass Du (und Georg) und natürlich alle anderen auch, mir noch weiter Rat geben können, wenn ich die 1 ng/mL PSA in 10 Jahren gerissen habe.

Tritus

PS: Hab grad gesehen, dass Georg gleichzeitig mit mir geschrieben hat.
Deshalb gleich an ihn die Frage: Würdest du empfehlen, mit einer ADT gar nicht abzuwarten, bis der PSA Wert wieder in den nachweisbaren Bereich kommt ? Er ist jetzt < 0.03 ng/mL und offensichtlich hat die Bestrahlung vor 6 Monaten begonnen, alles in diesem Bereich erwischt.
PS

----------


## Georg_

In der von mir erwähnten Studie von Carrie wurde nicht auf einen PSA Wert gewartet sondern sofort gleichzeitig mit der Bestrahlung mit der ADT begonnen. Eine Bestrahlung in der Primärtherapie wird fast immer mit 18 Monaten ADT kombiniert, da dies bessere Ergebnisse bringt. Man geht davon aus, dass die Kombination aus Bestrahlung und ADT die Zelle doppelt angreift. Den gleichen Effekt prüfte Carrie in seiner Studie bei salvage Bestrahlung. Die Bestrahlung ist bei Dir schon etwas her, aber die Wirkung hängt davon ab, wann die Zellen sich versuchen zu teilen und dies dauert noch an. Früher wäre natürlich deutlich besser gewesen.

Ansonsten zeigt mein Link zum kompletten Text der Studie.

----------


## tritus59

Ja, ich gebe Dir und LowRoad recht, dass ich eigentlich auf einer adjuvanten ADT zur Bestrahlung hätte bestehen sollen, entgegen der Empfehlung des Tumorboards.
Eigentlich war ich schon sehr überrascht, dass der erste PSA Wert nach Bestrahlung jetzt < 0.03 ng/mL herausgekommen ist. Das hatte ich nach meinem rasanten PSA Anstieg auf über 50 ng/mL vor der OP und 1 LK Metastase (und 1 Knochenmetastase kurz vor der Bestrahlung entdeckt) in meinen kühnsten Träumen nicht mehr erwartet.

Anfang Juni ist der nächste PSA Termin. Dann sehen wir weiter. Die Nerven flattern jetzt schon.

----------


## Optimist

> Anfang Juni ist der nächste PSA Termin. Dann sehen wir weiter. Die Nerven flattern jetzt schon.


Tritus,
dein erster PSA-Wert ist hervorragend! Gehe es gelassen an, du hast Zeit. 
Vielleicht findest du in diesem link (Text frei zugänglich) Informationen zum weiteren Vorgehen.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29161715

Franz

----------


## Georg_

Ich versuche mal, Dich zu beruhigen. Wenn Du nach der Bestrahlung einen Wert von unter 0,2 ng/ml gehabt hättest, wärst Du auch zufrieden gewesen. Und der nächste Wert wird mit Sicherheit unter diesem Wert bleiben.

----------


## LowRoad

Frühere Verwendung von Cabazitaxel zusammen mit Abiraterone bei mCRPC Möglicherweise vorteilhaft

Bahn sich hier ein neuer Paradigmenwechsel an?
Bisher ist die Sequenz relativ eindeutig geklärt: nach Versagen des Testosteronentzugs, wird dem Patienten ein Zweitlinienmedikament wie beispielswiese Abiraterone (Zytige®) oder Enzalutamide (Xtandi®) angeboten. Wenn auch diese Wirkung nachlässt, wird man eine Chemotherapie Diskutieren.

Gibt es nun solch einen Strategiewechsel auch bei beginnender Kastrationsresistenz, also sollten wir nicht nur von einem einfachen Testosteronentzug zu Testosteronentzug + Abi/Enza wechseln, oder zusätzlich hier eine Chemotherapie einsetzen? Dies legt zumindest das Ergebnis einer *kleinen Multizenter Phase-II Studie* nahe, die ich hier kurz vorstellen möchte:

SAN FRANCISCO - Chemotherapie-naive Patienten mit metastasiertem kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs (mCRPC) können laut Studienergebnissen, die auf dem Genitourinary Cancers Symposium 2020 vorgestellt wurden, von einer früheren Anwendung von Cabazitaxel profitieren.

In einer multizentrischen Phase-2-Studie, teilte ein Team unter der Leitung von Dr. Susan F. Slovin vom Memorial Sloan Kettering Cancer Center in New York zufällig 81 Männer mit mCRPC (Durchschnittsalter 68 Jahre) in zwei Gruppen. Eine Gruppe erhielt eine Kombination aus Abirateronacetat/Prednison (AAP) und Cabazitaxel (39 Patienten), die zweite Gruppe nur AAP (42 Patienten) mit einem Switchover zu Cabazitaxel bei AAP-Versagen. Keiner der Patienten hatte zuvor eine Chemotherapie erhalten. Der primäre Endpunkt war das radiologische progressionsfreie Überleben (rPFS), definiert als die Zeit von der Randomisierung bis zum radiologischen Fortschreiten oder Tod, je nachdem, was zuerst auftrat.

Im Vergleich zum Monotherapie-Arm1 (AAP) hatte der Kombinationsarm (Arm 2) eine längere mittlere Zeit bis zum rPFS (14,4 gegenüber 7,9 Monaten) und zur PSA-Progression (13,8 gegenüber 9 Monaten), berichteten Dr. Slovin und ihre Kollegen in einer Posterpräsentation. Die mediane Gesamtüberlebenszeit betrug 20,7 Monate im Kombinationsarm und 16,4 Monate im Monotherapie-Arm. Der Anteil der Patienten, bei denen der PSA gegenüber dem Ausgangswert um 50% stärker abnahm, betrug im Kombinationsarm 87,2% und im Monotherapie-Arm 52,4%. Die Behandlungen wurden nach Angaben der Forscher gut vertragen.

Die Versuchsergebnisse stützen weitere Untersuchungen der Kombination von AAP und Cabazitaxel bei Männern mit mCRPC, so die Autoren.

Schlussfolgerungen:
Die Ergebnisse von AAP + CBZ (Arm 2) bei chemotherapie-naiven Patienten legen nahe, dass Männer von der früheren Anwendung von CBZ mit akzeptabler Toxizität profitieren können, was die weitere Untersuchung dieser Kombination bei mCRPC-Patienten unterstützt. Zirkulierende Tumorzellen könnten auf Veränderungen der RB / AR-Expression analysiert werden.
NCT02218606



 Beachtlich dabei ist auch, dass man hier Docetaxel als Erstlinienchemotherapeutikum umgeht, und sofort auf das weniger Nebenwirkungen verursachende Zweitlinienmedikament Cabazitaxel (Jevtana) setzt.
Welchen Stellenwert hier eine PSMA-Lu177 Therapie hätte, das wäre auch noch eine spannende Frage, die dringend auf einer Evidenzeinordnung wartet. Ein generelles Problem, welches momentan die ganze Studienpipeline 'verstopft', da weniger der Nutzen von neuen Ansätzen, sondern mehr die Sequenz bzw. die Kombination von vorhandenen Therapien aufgeklärt werden muss. Diese kleine Studie war dabei wieder ein wichtiger Hinweis, der erneut belegte: besser früh und in Kombination, als spät und gestaffelt handeln.

----------


## Optimist

> Beachtlich dabei ist auch, dass man hier Docetaxel als Erstlinienchemotherapeutikum umgeht, und sofort auf das weniger Nebenwirkungen verursachende Zweitlinienmedikament Cabazitaxel (Jevtana) setzt.


Warum verursacht Cabazitaxel *weniger* Nebenwirkungen als Docetaxel? 

Es wäre zu ergänzen, das in der erwähnten Studie Cabazitaxel 25 mg/m² Verwendung fand. 
https://www.clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/s...rd/NCT02218606

Zu den unterschiedlichen Nebenwirkungen von Docetaxel versus Cabazitaxel beim chemo-naiven mCRPC-Patienten:
In der FIRSTANA-Studie wurde untersucht, ob Cabazitaxel 20 mg/m2 (C20) oder 25 mg/m2 (C25) Docetaxel 75 mg/m2 (D75) in Bezug auf die OS bei Patienten mit chemotherapie-naivem mCRPC überlegen ist.
- OS war bei C20, C25 und D75 ähnlich. 
  - Kein signifikanter Unterschied im PFS
- Die  *unerwünschten Ereignisse des Grades 3 oder 4* betrugen 41,2%, *60,1%* und 46,0% für C20, *C25* und D75.

  Damit schnitt C25 bei den Nebenwirkungen schlechter ab als D75.

Eine Kombination vorhandener Therapien beim mCRPC ist ein interessanter Ansatz, die erwähnte Studie zeigt deutlich erkennbare Vorteile für den Patienten. Es wäre aber auch Docetaxel in Kombination mit Abiraterone denkbar, vielleicht mit weniger Nebenwirkungen.

Franz

----------


## LowRoad

*Franz,*
ich habe mir auch die FIRSTANA Studie im Volltext nochmal angeschaut, aber auch ein paar Kontakte genutzt, um mein Eindruck aus der Praxis zu aktualisieren.

Kurz und knapp kann man, glaube ich sagen, dass die Nebenwirkungen im C25-Arm der FIRSTANA Studie, mit denen des D75 Arms vergleichbar sind, wobei hier aber nur die akuten Toxizitäten eingehen, die länger anhaltenden Nebenwirkungen nicht die Rolle spielen. Das ist natürlich auch verständlich, wenn man davon ausgehen muss, dass die statistische Lebenserwartung der entsprechenden Patienten lediglich 25 Monate beträgt. Trotzdem sollte man hier aber auch nochmal einen Blick auf die Late-Toxicities werfen. Die Abbruchrate wg. Advers Events war 125 im C25 Arm, und 133 im D75 Arm  also kein großer Unterschied, aber auch kein Nachteil für D75 erkennbar. Ansonsten war das Ansprechen und die Verträglichkeit vergleichbar mit leicht unterschiedlichen Nebenwirkungen. Daher mag es durchaus so sein, dass auch eine Kombination von Abi+Docetaxel als Therapie bei beginnender Kastrationsresistenz vergleichbare Ergebnisse zu Abi+Cabacitaxel hätte. Um das aber in die Leitlinien zu bekommen wären Phase-III Studien notwendig, was momentan wahrscheinlich nur von dem unter Patentschutz stehendem Cabazitaxel (Jevtana®) Anbieter (Sanofo-Aventis) vorstellbar wäre. Da aber auch Cabazitaxel mittelfristig aus dem Patentschutz fällt, wäre das eine für mich erträgliche Vorstellung.

Ergänzend will ich hier zwei Stimmen aus der Praxis bringen, was aber auch nur Level-4 Evidenz entspricht, so wie meine vielleicht etwas voreingenommene Meinung zu Cabazitaxel weiter oben. Also zuerst mal ein Ausschnitt aus einem Interview mit Prof.Dr. Tanya Dorff:


Die vielleicht interessantere Frage, wenn wir rüber Kombinationen sprechen ist, was ist die bestmögliche Verwendung der Chemotherapie und welche Vorgehensweise verursacht den geringsten Schaden für die Patienten?

An der University of Southern California, haben wir eine Studie begonnen untersucht, ob Fasten bewirkt, dass Taxotere (Docetaxel) besser wirkt. Es gibt bereits Hinweise, die das Fasten vor der Chemotherapie mit reduzierte Toxizität verbinden, und ich könnte mir vorstellen, das Fasten zwei spezifische Vorteile bei Männern mit Prostatakrebs haben könnte, die eine Chemotherapie bekommen.

Der eine könnte darin bestehen, die Toxizität abzumildern, dann würden wahrscheinlich mehr Männer tatsächlich bereit sein sich einer Chemotherapie zu unterziehen. In den Kliniken existierte vielfach die Vorstellung der Sinnlosigkeit einer Chemotherapie, speziell beim Prostatakrebs, oder dass man diese älteren Patienten damit überfordern würde. Wenn wir also die Toxizität absenken könnten, dann würden vielleicht mehr Prostatakrebspatienten auch tatsächlich einer Chemotherapie einwilligen.

Der zweite Vorteil könnte sein, dass wenn wir die Toxizität deutlich reduzieren wären die Abbruchraten geringer, und man pünktlich in vollen Dosen einsetzen. Im Gegensatz dazu müssen wir  wegen der Toxizität häufig eine Dosisreduzierung und Dosisverzögerung verordnen.

Frage: Welche Arten von Nebenwirkungen einer Chemotherapie können Patienten erwarten?

Dr. Dorff: Einer der beängstigenden Nebenwirkungen ist die periphere Neuropathie, die kann auch dauerhaft werden, aber ich will hier keine Leser erschrecken. Das ist ein Schaden an den kleinen Nerven in den Fingern und Zehen, was sich als Taubheit darstellt, oder wie brennende stichartige Beschwerden. Das kann leider auch dauerhaft sein.

Frage: Gibt es keine Möglichkeit vorherzusagen, wer unter diesen Nebenwirkungen leiden könnte und wer nicht?

Dr.Dorff: Es ist kein vollständiges Nein. Wir kennen Patienten, die bereits eine bestehende Neuropathie haben, deren Nerven bereits geschädigt sind, die sind zum Beispiel anfälliger. Wie auch Patienten mit diabetischen Nervenschäden. Dies ist ein Grund, warum wir versuchen diese Patienten mit Jevtana (Cabazitaxel) anstelle von Taxotere (Docetaxel) zu behandeln, weil Jevtana (Cabazitaxel) wirkt nicht in der gleichen Weise auf die Nerven. Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob es das ist, worüber sich Patienten Sorgen machen, aber das ist eines meiner wichtigsten Anliegen weil ich doch einige Patienten gesehen habe, die noch Jahre nach der Chemo unter Neuropathie leiden.

Frage: Wenn Jevtana (Cabazitaxel) nicht so viel Neuropathie verursacht, warum verwenden wir das nicht generell?

Dr. Droff: Weil die Versicherung normalerweise das nicht erstattet.
Ein direkter Vergleich Docetaxel/Cabazitaxel wurde in der FIRSTANA-Studie durchgeführt. Das Ergebnis war eine vergleichbare Wirksamkeit. Also sagen die Versicherungen, man könnten statt Jevtana (Cabazitaxel) auch das genauso effektive Taxotere (Docetaxel) zu einem Bruchteil der Kosten einsetzen. Es sei denn, wir haben einen Patienten mit schon bestehender Neuropathie.

Ansonsten beginnt man die Neuropathie um die fünfte Dosis herum zu erkennen. Wenn Sie dann mit der Chemotherapie aufhören, ist es oft reversibler, aber wenn sie die Therapie weiter durchführen, dann kann es dauerhaft werden. Und damit kommen wir wieder zu dem Punkt, dass wenn wir die Nebenwirkungen senken, dann kann die Wirksamkeit verbessert werden, denn wir könnten beispielsweise mehr Dosen verabreichen, ohne durch die Nebenwirkung der Neuropathie begrenzt zu sein. Vielleicht würden wir die Therapie verbessern, oder vielleicht vermeiden wir einfach die Neuropathie bei gleicher Wirksamkeit, und die Patienten leiden weniger. Es gäbe zwei Möglichkeiten, wie wir gewinnen können.
...


Das Interview streift dann noch diverse Kombinationsmöglichkeiten wie beispielsweise Carboplatin, aber auch Abiraterone und/oder Enzalutamide, was uns aber endgültig aus dem Thema dieses Threads brächte.

Dr. Gerendash: "Taxotere (Docetaxel) kann etwas Haarausfall, Streifen auf den Nägeln, gewisse Schwellung der Extremitäten, und Tränen der Augen verursachen. Jevtana (Cabazitaxel) hat oft dieselben Nebenwirkungen, außer weniger Haarausfall und die Streifen auf den Fingernägeln sind auch weniger verbreitet. Die Nebenwirkungen im Allgemeinen scheinen bei Jevtana (Cabazitaxel) ein bisschen besser zu sein, aber das wäre nur meine persönliche Erfahrung."

Franz, das als kurze Anmerkung von mir. Mach was draus!

----------


## Optimist

> ..., wobei hier aber nur die akuten Toxizitäten eingehen, die länger anhaltenden Nebenwirkungen nicht die Rolle spielen. Das ist natürlich auch verständlich, wenn man davon ausgehen muss, dass die statistische Lebenserwartung der entsprechenden Patienten lediglich 25 Monate beträgt. 
> ............................
> Dr. Gerendash: "Taxotere (Docetaxel) kann etwas Haarausfall, Streifen auf den Nägeln, gewisse Schwellung der Extremitäten, und Tränen der Augen verursachen. Jevtana (Cabazitaxel) hat oft dieselben Nebenwirkungen, außer weniger Haarausfall und die Streifen auf den Fingernägeln sind auch weniger verbreitet. Die Nebenwirkungen im Allgemeinen scheinen bei Jevtana (Cabazitaxel) ein bisschen besser zu sein, aber das wäre nur meine persönliche Erfahrung."


 LowRoad,
  im wesentlichen kann ich deine Ausführungen, ergänzt durch den Hinweis auf den Text von Frau Prof. Tanya Dorff nachvollziehen.
   Jedoch, es gibt zwei Punkte die ich ansprechen möchte.

*- zu den länger anhaltenden Nebenwirkungen:*
Eine periphere Neuropathie in den letzten 25 Monaten, das kann für den Betroffenen eine Qual mit einem enormen Qualitätsverlust der verbliebenen Lebenszeit werden. Meine durch Chemo verursachte Neuropathie war in kurzer Zeit verschwunden, diese zwei oder drei Wochen waren nicht angenehm, zwei Jahre, ich wage nicht daran zu denken.
Länger anhaltene Nebenwirkungen spielen eine bedeutende Rolle, auch oder besonders  beim sehr fortgeschrittenen, durch die Therapien angeschlagenen Patienten.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  - *dein kurzes Zitat aus dem Text von Dr. Gerendash* könnte bei unerfahrenen Patienten, die eine Chemo mit Docetaxel oder Cabazitaxel erwägen, den Eindruck entstehen lassen, dass es bei einer Chemo vor allem um Haarausfall und Veränderungen der Fingernägel geht.

Dr. Gerendash äußert sich in seinem Beitrag auf S. 12 auch zu ernsteren Nebenwirkungen wie Neutropenie. Und die Nebenwirkungen bei der Linderung der Nebenwirkungen (Knochenschmerzen). Das sollte man nicht weglassen.

http://docplayer.net/162091657-Chemotherapy-prostatepedia_august-2019-volume-4-no-12-august-2019-volume-4-no-12-p1.html
 
"_Around three to five days after infusions, people have some profound fatigue. We have to watch out for white blood cell counts dropping, which is called neutropenia. Thats usually about a week to nine days after the infusion._
_Depending on the drug, we might give colony stimulating factors, which help boost the white count. Thats very typical with Jevtana (cabazitaxel).  Its almost always given with Jevtana (cabazitaxel) and sometimes given with Taxotere (docetaxel) depending on provider preference. But colony stimulating factors can cause bone pain because thats where those cells are produced._ _"
_
_"Etwa drei bis fünf Tage nach der Infusionen haben die Menschen eine tiefe Müdigkeit. Wir müssen darauf achten, dass die Zahl der weißen Blutkörperchen abnimmt, was man als Neutropenie bezeichnet. Das ist normalerweise etwa eine Woche bis neun Tage nach der Infusion._
J_e nach Medikament können wir koloniestimulierende Faktoren verabreichen, die die weißen Blutkörperchen erhöhen. Das ist sehr typisch bei Jevtana (Cabazitaxel).  Es wird fast immer mit Jevtana (Cabazitaxel) und manchmal mit Taxotere (Docetaxel) verabreicht, je nach Präferenz des Anbieters. Aber koloniestimulierende Faktoren können Knochenschmerzen verursachen, weil dort diese Zellen produziert werden._ "

  Auch Appetit- und Geschmacksveränderungen sowie Erbrechen im Rahmen einer Chemo werden kurz erwähnt.


Franz
PS: Übrigens, den Haarausfall infolge meiner Chemo habe ich sehr positiv gesehen, es war ein beruhigendes Zeichen für die Wirksamkeit (2017, Chemoskandal).

----------


## LowRoad

In einer mini-mündlichen Präsentation auf der diesjährigen virtuellen Jahrestagung der Europäischen Gesellschaft für Medizinische Onkologie (ESMO) 2020 präsentierte Dr. Reham Alghandour die Ergebnisse der prospektiven randomisierten kontrollierten MANSMED-Studie. Diese Studie rekrutierte Männer mit lokalem oder metastasierendem hormonsensitivem Prostatakrebs mit hohem Risiko. Die Patienten wurden 1:1 randomisiert, in eine Standard der Behandlung mit kombinierter Androgenblockade unter Verwendung eines LHRH-Agonisten zusammen mit täglich Bicalutamid 50mg mit oder ohne Metformin, 2*850mg pro Tag.


Der primäre Studienendpunkt war die Zeit bis zum Kastrationsresistenz, und die sekundären Endpunkte waren das Gesamtüberleben und die PSA-Ansprechrate.

Die Autoren rekrutierten 124 Männer, von denen 62 jeweils auf den Interventions- bzw Kontrollarm randomisiert wurden. Innerhalb der medianen Nachbeobachtungszeit von 18 Monaten starben 12 Patienten unter Metformin, und 17 in der Kontrollgruppe.

Bei der Beurteilung des primären Ergebnisses hatten Patienten, die Metformin erhielten, eine längere Zeit bis zur kastrationsresistenten Erkrankung als Patienten, die in den Placeboarm randomisiert wurden (statistisch 29 vs. 20 Monate). Dieser Effekt war bei Männern mit lokalisierter Erkrankung mit hohem Risiko und befallenen Lymphknoten stärker ausgeprägt, als bei Männern mit metastasierter Erkrankung mit geringem Volumen. Bei Männern mit metastasierter Erkrankung mit hoher Metastasenlast gab es keinen Nutzen. Es gab keine statistisch signifikanten Unterschiede im Gesamtüberleben oder in der PSA-Ansprechrate. Das einzige bemerkenswerte unerwünschte Ereignis im Zusammenhang mit der Verabreichung von Metformin war gelegentlicher Durchfall.

Und was lernen wir daraus?

Erstens, dass es sich mal wieder gezeigt hat, dass der Zeitraum bis zur Kastrationsresistenz selten ein verlässlicher Hinweis auf die Wirksamkeit eines therapeutischen Ansatzes ist.

Und zweitens, dass sich Metformin bei palliativ versorgten Patienten lohnen könnte, wenn nur geringe Metastasenlast, vornehmlich in den Lymphknoten, vorhanden ist.
Einige Mediziner vertrauen der Kombination aus Metformin und Statinen bei mit ADT behandelten Patienten. Ob das mehr Wirkung hat, das ist wissenschaftlich gesehen bisher unbekannt.

----------


## Optimist

Einiges ist mir bei der MANSMED-Studie, zumindest bei der obigen Präsentation, unklar.

SOC wird (ohne Zahlenangaben) erweitert mit Docetaxel für* geeignete* Männer (alle Metastasierte oder eine Teilmenge davon ?)

und 
es wurden Männer mit und ohne Diabetes in die Studie aufgenommen. 
Hier wäre es interessant zu erfahren ob sich im Studienverlauf Unterschiede bei den Ergebnissen zwischen Diabetikern mit Metformin und Nicht-Diabetikern mit Metformin zeigten.


Franz

----------


## Georg_

Ich bekomme Zweifel, ob Gesamtüberleben ein verlässlicher Endpunkt ist. Bei manchen Studien ergibt die Therapie einen geringeren PSA Anstieg, eine spätere, bildgebende Progression und trotzdem keinen Vorteil im Gesamtüberleben. 
Die Studien haben doch eine immer geringer werdende Teilnehmerzahl. Wenn das Gesamtüberleben verglichen wird, ist es nur noch ein kleiner Bruchteil der Patienten, mit denen die Studie begonnen hat. Dazu ist manchmal mehr als die Hälfte aus anderen Gründen als Prostatakrebs gestorben. Die Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist dann am Ende statistisch viel zu klein für eine gesicherte Aussage.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Georg,

das hast Du perfekt herausgefiltert bzw. aus den letztlich tatsächlich oder besser vermeintlich verbliebenen Studienteilnehmern herausgelesen bzw. vermutet.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Ich hatte mir vor kurzem einen Vortrag von Mack Roach angesehen. Der vertrat eine ähnliche Meinung. Sonst hätte ich das nicht geschrieben.

----------


## hartmuth

> Ich bekomme Zweifel, ob Gesamtüberleben ein verlässlicher Endpunkt ist. Bei manchen Studien ergibt die Therapie einen geringeren PSA Anstieg, eine spätere, bildgebende Progression und trotzdem keinen Vorteil im Gesamtüberleben. 
> Die Studien haben doch eine immer geringer werdende Teilnehmerzahl. Wenn das Gesamtüberleben verglichen wird, ist es nur noch ein kleiner Bruchteil der Patienten, mit denen die Studie begonnen hat. Dazu ist manchmal mehr als die Hälfte aus anderen Gründen als Prostatakrebs gestorben. Die Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist dann am Ende statistisch viel zu klein für eine gesicherte Aussage.


Bravo, Georg, ein ganz wichtiger Aspekt, den du da ansprichst. Auch ich sehe in PSA-Response und bildgebender Progression durchaus gewichtige Endpunkte. Bei der Hervorhebung des Gesamtüberlebens als entscheidender Endpunkt wäre letzten Endes auch immer zu prüfen, ob nicht der frühere Tod einer relevanten Gruppe aus nicht krebsbedingten Gründen das Ergebnis verzerrt. Nicht einfach, denn man kann auch an der Therapie sterben, ohne am Krebs gestorben zu sein, der vielleicht ganz gut durch die Therapie gezügelt wurde.

----------


## LowRoad

> Einiges ist mir bei der MANSMED-Studie, zumindest bei der obigen Präsentation, unklar.
> 
> SOC wird (ohne Zahlenangaben) erweitert mit Docetaxel für* geeignete* Männer (alle Metastasierte oder eine Teilmenge davon ?)
> 
> und 
> es wurden Männer mit und ohne Diabetes in die Studie aufgenommen. 
> Hier wäre es interessant zu erfahren ob sich im Studienverlauf Unterschiede bei den Ergebnissen zwischen Diabetikern mit Metformin und Nicht-Diabetikern mit Metformin zeigten.
> 
> 
> Franz


*Franz,*
vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag. Ich kann die offenen Punkte auch nicht zur vollständigen Zufriedenheit aufklären, da mir auch nicht mehr Information zur Verfügung steht, als das was auf dem ESMO vorgestellt wurde. Diabetiker wurden nicht explizit ausgeschlossen, aber keine Patienten akzeptiert, die schon Metformin eingenommen haben. Das wird die Gruppe der Diabetiker einschränkt. Trotzdem wäre interessant, wie viel der 124 Studienteilnehmer Diabetiker waren.

Die Einschlusskriterien sind sehr weit gefasst, auch um in überschaubarer Zeit genügend Patienten in die Studie zu bekommen. So werden sowohl neu diagnostizierte Männer eingeschlossen, die mit RT und ADT noch eine Chance auf einen kurativen Verlauf hatten, wie auch Männer in palliativen Situationen nach Versagen der Primärtherapie, oder M1 Situationen bei Primärdiagnose.

Bei allen Männern wird aber die ADT als Therapie eingesetzt, und hier, so die Hypothese, soll Metformin helfen. Die Ergebnisse hatte ich ja schon vorgestellt. Leider sind die einzelnen Subgruppen derart klein, dass keine verlässliche Aussage zum Endpunkt _'Gesamtüberleben'_ ausgesprochen werden kann, was in der Wissenschaftsmedizin das entscheidende Kriterium wäre. Der hilfsweise gültige surrogate-Parameter _'Bildung von Metastasen'_ ist hier nicht anwendbar, da auch Männer mit M1 Stadien aufgenommen wurden, also Männer, die bereits bei Studienbeginn Fernmetastasen aufwiesen.



Mehr Licht in die Bedeutung von Metformin-Ergänzung wird eines Tages die STAMPEDE Studie bringen. Bis dahin müssen wir uns mit dem begnügen, was wir haben: _'Metformin kann in frühen Stadien der Krankheit als Ergänzung der ADT hilfreich sein'_. Ob es auch bei Chemo, oder auch bei Abi/Pred nützlich wäre, war hier nicht Bestandteil der Untersuchung.

Grundsätzlich möchte ich aber doch meinen Respekt an das Team aussprechen, die es geschafft haben eine nicht Pharma finanzierte randomisierte Studie zu einem Ergänzungsmittel aufzustellen, denn bisher war Metformin betreffend praktisch alles retrospektiv bzw. auf Diabetiker bezogen. Wer sich die Beiträge auf den großen Symposien zum PCA anschaut, dann werden da 90% Allgemeinplätze von geringer Qualität dargeboten. Meinst irgendwelche statistischen Fingerübungen basierend auf irgendwelchen medizinischen Datenbanken. Das bringt sicher ein paar Punkte für die Karriere, aber hilft den Patienten eher wenig. Aber es gibt da immer wieder ein paar Perlen, und diese Studie hier, das ist ganz sicher eine dieser Perlen!


Ich selbst nehme Metformin schon viele Jahre als Ergänzung zur ADT, wobei ich in Zeiten, in denen ich viel körperlich aktiv war, die Metformin Dosis etwas reduzieren musste, da mich das sonst zu viel Power gekostet hat. Das ist aber nur eine individuelle Einschätzung.

----------


## LowRoad

Eine Phase-3-Studie mit einem 2x2-Design mit Abirateron/Prednison und/oder lokaler Strahlentherapie bei Männern mit de novo metastasiertem kastrationssensitivem Prostatakrebs (mCSPC): Erste Ergebnisse von PEACE-1.

*Hintergrund:*
In der Vergangenheit war die Androgenentzugstherapie (ADT) der Standard (SOC) für die Behandlung von Männern mit mCSPC. Seit 2015 hat sich gezeigt, dass die Kombination von ADT mit Docetaxel, einer neuartigen Hormontherapien oder einer  Strahlentherapie des Primärtumors (RXT) (für Patienten mit geringer Metastasenlast) das Gesamtüberleben (OS) verbessert und somit zum neuen Therapiestandard (SOC) geworden ist. Es ist nicht bekannt, ob die Kombination dieser neuen Behandlungen zusätzlich zu ADT die Ergebnisse weiter verbessern könnte.

*Methoden:*
Männer mit De-novo-mCSPC wurden in folgende Arme randomisiert

A: ADT + Docetaxel)
B: ADT + Docetaxel +Abiraterone
C: ADT + Docetaxel +Radiotherapy
D: ADT + Docetaxel +Abiraterone +Radiotherapy

*Schlussfolgerung:*
Die Zugabe von Abirateron zu ADT + Docetaxel verbessert das rPFS (radiografische Progression - Metastasenwachstum oder neue Läsionen) bei Männern mit de novo metastasiertem Prostatakrebs signifikant, mit einem *absoluten Nutzen von etwa 2,5 Jahren* im Mittel und ohne bedeutende zusätzliche kurzfristige Toxizität.

Die Ergebnisse für die Ergänzung zur Strahlentherapie und zum Gesamtüberleben, liegen noch nicht vor.

NCT01957436
*ASCO Abstract*

----------


## Optimist

> ..*Schlussfolgerung:*
> Die Zugabe von Abirateron zu ADT + Docetaxel verbessert das rPFS (radiografische Progression - Metastasenwachstum oder neue Läsionen) bei Männern mit de novo metastasiertem Prostatakrebs signifikant, mit einem *absoluten Nutzen von etwa 2,5 Jahren* im Mittel und ohne bedeutende zusätzliche kurzfristige Toxizität..."


Bei den Studienteilnehmer lag bei 57% eine "high volume"-Erkrankung und bei 43% eine "low volume" - Erkrankung vor. 
  Wäre interessant, ob sich bei diesen beiden Gruppen das rPFS unterscheidet.

Franz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Und was ist mit der TITAN-Studie:

https://www.thieme-connect.com/products/ejournals/abstract/10.1055/a-1076-3036

Gruß Harald

----------


## Dada Tao

> *Schlussfolgerung:*
> Die Zugabe von Abirateron zu ADT + Docetaxel verbessert das rPFS (radiografische Progression - Metastasenwachstum oder neue Läsionen) bei Männern mit de novo metastasiertem Prostatakrebs signifikant, mit einem *absoluten Nutzen von etwa 2,5 Jahren* im Mittel und ohne bedeutende zusätzliche kurzfristige Toxizität.




Danke Andi,

für die Präsentation der PEACE-1-Daten



Interessant ist natürlich auch das "normale" rPFS (Radiographic progression-free survival /Radiographisches progressionsfreies Überleben)


Zitat aus  https://meetinglibrary.asco.org/record/196406/abstract

"_Das rPFS war im Abirateron-Arm in der Gesamtpopulation (HR: 0,54 (0,46-0,64), p <0,0001; Mediane: 2,2 vs. 4,5 Jahre) 
und in der ADT + Docetaxel-Population (HR: 0,50 (0,40-0,62) signifikant verbessert. , p <0,0001; Mediane: 2,0 vs 4,5 Jahre). 
bPFS (PFS einschließlich PSA-Progression als Ereignis) begünstigte Abirateron auch signifikant in der Gesamtpopulation (HR: 0,40 (0,35-0,47), p <0,0001; Mediane: 1,5 vs. 3,8 Jahre) 
und in der ADT + Docetaxel-Population (HR: 0,38) (0,31-0,47), p <0,0001; Mediane: 1,5 vs 3,2 Jahre)_"


(Anmerkung: bPFS = Biochemisches progressionsfreies Überleben)


Leider lässt sich an Hand der Einschlusskriterien nicht feststellen (bzw. ich konnte nichts darüber finden) wie groß die Metastasenlast (Oligometastasierung?) der Teilnehmer war.




Freue mich schon auf die Ergebnisse zum Gesamtüberleben.


TAO

----------


## LowRoad

Quelle: A.Edel; *Abiraterone+docetaxel+ADT for newly diagnosed metastatic men beats docetaxel+ADT (or abiraterone+ADT)*

----------


## Optimist

> ....Quelle: A.Edel; *Abiraterone+docetaxel+ADT for newly diagnosed metastatic men beats docetaxel+ADT (or abiraterone+ADT)*


Beim Vergleich der Studien fällt auf:  

_PEACE1 recruited only de novo metastatic patients, with excellent performance status_

PEACE1 laut Tabelle _Time to progression_ : 
100% perf. status 0;

  Bei den anderen Studien perf. Status 1 oder 2 oder keine Angabe.
  Der Vergleich der einzelnen Studienergebnisse ist m. E. daher mit Vorsicht zu betrachten.

  Franz

----------


## Georg_

Da möchte ich Franz Recht geben. Es sind fünf Monate Differenz und da kann der performance status ein wichtiger Faktor sein. Man soll nicht die Werte unterschiedlicher Patientgruppen in verschiedenen Studien vergleichen. An sich hätte PEACE1 ADT+Chemo+ABI mit ADT+ABI vergleichen müssen. Diesen Zweig gibt es aber nicht. Daher zu sagen ADT+Chemo+ABI ist das beste, erscheint mir nicht gesichert. So auch Prof. Sartor:
https://www.practiceupdate.com/conte...-cancer/119674

----------


## LowRoad

*Franz,*
ob der Einwand eines Selection-Bias gerechtfertigt wäre, oder nicht, das müsste durch eine Subgruppenanalyse geklärt werden. Bedenken sind noch kein Gegenbeweis! Wenn Du eine entsprechende Analyse nachliefern könntest wäre das natürlich besser.

Ob in der PEACE-I Studie wirklich nur Männer mit *ECOG-Performance-Status* von 0 eingeschlossen wurden, weiß ich nicht. In den Eligibility Criterias von NCT01957436 (PEACE1) wird unter 3: "_Patients with ECOG ≤ 1 (patient with PS 2 due to bone pain can be accrued in the trial)_" gefordert.

Wie groß der Anteil der einzelnen ECOG-PS Gruppen war, das wird nicht beschrieben, auch nicht, ob es hier erwähnenswerte Unterschiede in den Ergebnissen gab.

Schaut man sich mal die CHAARTED Daten an, wo bekanntlich ECOG-PS 0-2 eingeschlossen wurde, wobei es nur einen verschwindend geringen Anteil von ECOG-PS-2 gab (~1.4%), dann wird auch hier in der offengelegten Subgruppenanalyse nicht darauf Bezug genommen. Ob es hier einen Unterschied zwischen ECOG-PS-0 und ECOG-PS-1 gab, bleibt also unbekannt. Meiner Meinung nach ist das aber unwahrscheinlich.

Hier nochmal Karim Fizazi auf Medscape:

_"We believe the data are practice changing. At least men with de novo high-volume metastatic prostate cancer should be offered ADT plus docetaxel plus abiraterone, based on evidence that this triplet combination will provide 2.5 years of additional time without radiographic progression or death and 1.5 additional years of survival,..."

"It is a practice-changing trial," Efstathiou agreed. "The positive outcomes are surely meaningful when it comes to rPFS and OS, with the exception of low-volume disease."
_ 
Wer trotzdem meint, dass die PEACE-I Daten ihm noch nicht wirklich 100% wasserdicht erscheinen, der darf sich gerne gegen diese Option entscheiden, und vielleicht etwas kürzer leben. Ich bin bekanntlich ein großer Verfechter der Eigenverantwortlichkeit.

----------


## Georg_

Es waren 30% der Patienten, die einen ECOG-PS 1-2 hatten:



Die Studie bezieht sich auf Patienten, die mit vielen Knochenmetastasen diagnostiziert wurden. Sie macht an sich keine Aussage für Patienten, bei denen die Knochenmetastasen im späteren Verlauf der Erkrankung auftraten. Die Ergebnisse für Docetaxel+ADT sind eine Subgruppenanalyse, nur 60% im standard of care Arm erhielten Docetaxel. Dagegen wurden 40% in einem früheren Stadium der Studie aufgenommen und erhielten noch kein Docetaxel, da die Chaarted Studie noch nicht veröffentlicht war.



Hier noch zwei Berichte über die Präsentation auf der ESMO 2021:
https://www.urotoday.com/conference-...n-peace-2.html
https://www.urotoday.com/conference-...n-peace-1.html

Grundsätzlich würde ich bei diesen Patienten nach einer Chemo mit Abirateron fortsetzen. Bei hoher Tumorlast ist sicher eine Chemo sinnvoll. Das sind aber nur wenige Patienten die heute mit umfangreichen Knochenmetastasen diagnostiziert werden. D.h. die mit Knochenschmerzen ins Krankenhaus kommen und dann Prostatakrebs diagnostiziert wird.

----------


## Optimist

Danke Georg für die ergänzenden Daten zur PEACE-1-Studie. 

Nach den bisherigen Ergebnissen scheint Abirateron/Docetaxel/ADT dem SOC Docetaxel/ADT überlegen.

  Drei Gedanken, die ich dazu einbringen möchte:

  1 - Beim SOC  kann bei einem Überhandnehmen der Nebenwirkungen der ADT ein Intermittieren zur Erholung überlegt werden. Intermittieren bei einer Abirateron-Behandlung, das Thema wurde hier im Forum mehrmals andiskutiert, dazu gibt es kaum Studien oder Erfahrungen. 

  2 - Zu den Nebenwirkungen der ADT kommen die bekannten Nebenwirkungen von Abirateron dazu. 
https://www.urotoday.com/conference-...n-peace-1.html
  _As expected, Grade 3-5 liver function abnormalities (6% versus 1%) and hypertension (22% versus 13%) were higher in patients who received SOC plus AAP compared to SOC alone._

3 - Nach Eintreten der Progression können Patienten die mit SOC behandelt wurden, mit Abiraterone weiterbehandelt werden. Diese Möglichkeit entfällt bei der Kombination Abirateron/Docetaxel/ADT.

  Franz

----------


## Georg_

Franz, 

Patienten, die mit vielen Knochenmetastasen auf einem Knochenszinitgramm diagnostiziert werden, sind meiner Meinung nach nicht geeignet für eine intermittierende Hormontherapie. 

Ich habe mich auch schon gefragt, ob ADT mit anschließend Abirateron nicht genauso lange wirkt wie die Kombination von beiden von Beginn an. Aber die Zulassungsstudie COU-AA-2 für Abirateron berichtet von einem mittleren Gesamtüberleben von 34,7 Monaten gegenüber ADT mit 30,3 Monaten. Also 4,4 Monate länger. https://www.thelancet.com/journals/l...205-7/fulltext  Als Patient geht man allgemein von etwa einem Jahr Wirksamkeit aus, bis der PSA Wert erneut ansteigt. 
Latitute berichtet dagegen von einem Gesamtüberleben von 53,3 Monaten bei der Kombination. https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/30987939/ Offenbar ist es sinnvoll, sofort mit dem am besten wirkenden Mittel anzufangen, jedenfalls bei dieser speziellen Patientengruppe.

Georg

----------

